# Αυτοβοήθεια - Αυτοβελτίωση > Αυτοβοήθεια & Υποστήριξη >  ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑ Η ΩΡΑ

## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΝΟΙΓΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΟΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ. ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΕΙΔΟΣ ΤΣΑΤ ΟΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΙΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ

ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ADMINISTRATORS

----------


## Θεοφανία

Δηλώνω συμμετοχή ΜΑΝΤΗΕΣ....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΒΡΕ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ. ΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ MANTHES. S OXI Σ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αυτό μας μάρανε...Γίνονται όλα τόσο σωστά και σε πείραξε που σου γράφω ελληνικό s.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

AΛΛΑΖΕΙ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΝΟΗΜΑ THEOΦΑΝΙΑ :mad:

----------


## Θεοφανία

Οκ...τι ακριβώς σημαίνει MANTHES;

----------


## justme

Υπόθεση νο 1
MANosTHESsaloniki??

----------


## Andy

Yπόθεση βο 2

ΜAN(άνδρα) THES(θες)---συμπέρασμα ή ερώτηση δεν ξέρω...:D

----------


## Christine

Τι? προσπαθούμε να βρούμε τί σημαίνει MANTHES?? για να δω θα τα καταφέρω?
Λοιπον...Σίγουρα το thes ειναι Θεσσαλονίκη. Το man μαλλον θα είναι το αρχικό του επίθετός του. ε?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΠΕΣΤΡΕΨΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ. ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ Η ΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΝΙΚ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΝΤΑ. ΑΠΛΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΝΔΙΑΣΕΤΕ ΣΩΣΤΑ ;)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αν κάνεις μια βόλτα στα άλλα τόπικ θα δεις ότι άρχισε καινούργιος πόλεμος...ετοιμάσου...Οι μεγαλοσχήμονες του φόρουμ έβαλαν τις άσπρες περούκες τους....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

MA AΠΑΝΤΗΣΑ ΗΔΗ. ΕΧΕΙ ΠΛΑΚΑ Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ. ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΣΑ ΕΓΩ. ΑΛΛΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΕΦΕΡΕ. ΕΣΕΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ; ΕΔΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by Andy_
> Yπόθεση βο 2
> 
> ΜAN(άνδρα) THES(θες)---συμπέρασμα ή ερώτηση δεν ξέρω...:D


Το δικό μου μυαλό είχε παει οταν το είδα στο man(άντρας)-thes(θεσσαλονίκη) . Το βρήκα ?

Η δική σου εκδοχή Andy όμως έχει ποιο πολύ πλάκα : Κατι σαν το \'\'Ο άντρας που θές\'\' . Λες ? :P

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

H KLEIW ΚΕΡΔΙΖΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΡΕΝΟ ΚΛΕΙΩ. ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ

----------


## Kleiw

Ωπ !

Εχει και έπαθλο ?

Δεν σταματάω εδώ , θα συνεχίσω . Ποια είναι η επόμενη ερώτηση και το επόμενο έπαθλο ? :P

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΩΝ; (ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΙΚΗΣ) :P

----------


## susperia

παντως εγω πιστευω οτι εισαι γαλλος και το κρυβεις, γιατι manthes ειναι ειναι ενα χωριο στη γαλλια!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΙΧΑΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ. ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ. ΑΝΑΤΡΙΧΙΑΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΕΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΩΝ; (ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΙΚΗΣ) :P


Δεν μου είπες όμως το έπαθλο ???????? (μήπως ενα ταξιδάκι στην Χαλκιδική ? (!!!!!!!!) Θα περάσω πρώτα απο Θεσσαλονίκη να πάρω το κόκκινο clio μου και μετά βούρ για την θάλασσα :P)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΟ ΘΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ Ε; ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΛΕΚΑΣ; 
ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΔΗΛΑΤΟ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΙΚΟ. ΤΟ ΘΕΣ; ΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΣΥΡΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΚΟΜΟΙΡΟ.

----------


## Kleiw

Οχι ευχαριστώ για το ποδήλατο . Θα πάρω το κόκκινο clio μου μόνο . Αν πάλι δεν είναι κόκκινο , δεν με πειράζει τόσο , μην στεναχωριέσαι .

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΖΗΤΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ. :D

----------


## Andy

xm..xm... νομίζω ότι μου οφείλεις κ εμένα δώρο!!

Ή να μοιραστώ το ταξιδάκι με την kleiw...χμ....χμ..

Πάντως δεν έχει σημασία τι σημαίνει για σένα το όνομα αλλά για εμάς.

Έτσι φαντασία να έχεις...

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΖΗΤΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ. :D


Ακόμη ενας άντρας που είναι μόνο λόγια ......... 

Andy , όπως βλέπεις ούτε clio ούτε ταξίδι έχει ! :(

Μας κορόιδεψε . :P

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΤΗΣ ΟΜΑΔΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΑΞΑ ΕΚΕΙ. ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ. ΕΤΣΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΙΔΕΑ. ΑΠΛΑ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΠΑΛΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ

ΕΣΕΝΑ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΩ ΜΙΑ ΣΑΜΠΡΕΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΔΗΛΑΤΟ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΥΠΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΛΑΣΤΙΧΟ. ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΔΩΡΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΛΕΙΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΜΑ. ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΑΛΑΝΟΜΑΤΑ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΛΩ.

----------


## susperia

κυριες μου ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ κιολας αλλα το δωρακι παει σε μενα ασυζητητι! γιατι χαρη σε μενα ο manthes εχει περασει αξεχαστες στιγμες στο φορουμ! μπορει να το επιβεβαιωσει κι ο ιδιος! sorry ladies you come second!

----------


## Andy

τσ, τσ φτωχολογιά...

Επειδή σε συμπαθησα θα έχεις από μένα μια δωρεάν ψυχανάλυση...εντάξει, εντάξει και εσύ kleiw. :)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΠΑΩ ΜΕ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ. ΔΕΝ ΣΤΑ ΕΙΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ. ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ
ΑΚΟΥ ΕΚΕΙ ΑΞΕΧΑΣΤΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ

----------


## Andy

ποιον είπες κυρία ρε????/

----------


## Andy

στον susperia αναφέρομαι που έβαλε πληθυντικό....


Αξέχαστε στιγμές με τον manthes, eee??

Για πες τα όλα

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΔΕΝ ΠΑΩ ΜΕ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ. ΔΕΝ ΣΤΑ ΕΙΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ. ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ
> ΑΚΟΥ ΕΚΕΙ ΑΞΕΧΑΣΤΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ


μηπως τελικά το νικ σημαίνει \'\'MAN θές (π.χ. να βγούμε) ?\'\' (δηλ . κατι σαν πρόσκληση προς τους άλλους άντρες . Εξάλλου όλοι διαβάσαμε τον έρωτα σου με τον susperia . χιχι :P)

----------


## Andy

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΔΕΝ ΠΑΩ ΜΕ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ. ΔΕΝ ΣΤΑ ΕΙΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ. ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ
> ΑΚΟΥ ΕΚΕΙ ΑΞΕΧΑΣΤΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ
> 
> ...



ΩΧ, λες να σημαίνει αυτό.εεε, την κάνω εγώ σιγά, σιγά...Χαιρετισμούς στην..εεε..στον Μanthes:P

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΛΕΙΩ ΚΟΦΤΟ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΘΗΝΑ Ή ΟΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΤΡΕΧΑ ΝΑ ΚΡΥΦΤΕΙΣ. ΕΧΕΙ ΓΕΜΙΣΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΜΕ ΚΟΥΝΙΣΤΡΟΥΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΒΓΕΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΑΣ. ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΑΣΗΜΟ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΣΥΜΜΑΘΗΤΗ ΜΟΥ (ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΠΟΙΟΝ). ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ

----------


## susperia

ΠΩΠΩ ανακαλυψα την κρυφη σημασια του ονοματος manthes. το πιασατε το \'\'κρυφη\'\' ετσι? θα παω να γινω ντετεκτιβ!
χαχαχαχα

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΚΛΕΙΩ ΚΟΦΤΟ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΘΗΝΑ Ή ΟΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΤΡΕΧΑ ΝΑ ΚΡΥΦΤΕΙΣ. ΕΧΕΙ ΓΕΜΙΣΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΜΕ ΚΟΥΝΙΣΤΡΟΥΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΒΓΕΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΑΣ. ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΑΣΗΜΟ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΣΥΜΜΑΘΗΤΗ ΜΟΥ (ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΠΟΙΟΝ). ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ



*quiz* (προς όλους) :

1.Κλασική αντίδραση Θεσσαλονικιού που θίγουν τον ανδρισμό του ? 
2. Κλασική αντίδραση Manthes που ..... (???) ? 
3. \'Η κλασική αντίδραση κάποιου που έχει να κρύψει κάτι (ίσως και απο τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό) ? :P

Οποιος απαντήσει σωστά θα του δώσω το κόκκινο clio που θα μου δώσει o MANTHES (αν μου το δώσει) . ;)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΩ ΤΟ ΝΙΚ. ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ; ΘΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΤΟ ΟΠΑΔΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ. 

SUSPERIA ΣΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ. ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΟ ΠΟΔΟΣΦΑΙΡΟ, ΟΠΟΤΕ ΚΟΡΟΪΔΕΨΤΕ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ.

----------


## Andy

απάντηση:

Το quiz αποτελεί κλασική αντίδραση ενός Posting Freak!!

----------


## Kleiw

Το posting freek σας αφήνει να δείτε το ποδόσφαιρο και πάει να διαβάσει .

Καληνύχτα .


(προς Andy : δεν συμφωνήσαμε να πειράζουμε μόνο τον Manthes . Ξέχασες ? ;) )

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΘΟΥΝ; ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ 2 ΦΟΡΕΣ

----------


## justme

Για δες μία ερώτηση και μία υπόθεση που οδηγούν σε αυτό το φόρουμ

Από ένα nickname πως μπορεί μία κουβέντα να καταλήξει στον ανδρισμό.....

λοοοολ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ ΒΑΛΕΡΙΑΝΑ. ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΠΙΔΡΑΣΗ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΡΑ;

----------


## Christine

Το βρήκα!!!!! MANTHES means.....ο άντρας ο Σαλονικιός!!! Εεε???
Γεια σου μανθουλίνι!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΧΡΙΣΤΙΝΙΩ. 

ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΘΗΚΕ ΗΔΗ. Η ΚΛΕΙΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΝΙΚΗΤΡΙΑ

----------


## Christine

http://go-red.co.uk/game/cargame_v8_red.swf

http://www.servitoros.gr/games/play.php/440/


Επειδή παρακολουθώ μαθήματα οδήγησης....είπα να το παλέψω κ εδώ....ακόμα να καταφέρω....αν μπορει κανεις απο εσας...κοιταξτε να τα παρατήσετε εαν δεν μπορειτε κ να μην αγχωθείτε....

----------


## Christine

δηλ ο άντρας που θες? μμμμμ.....interesting....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ. ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΣΕ ΚΑΛΑ. ΣΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΑΝΑΕΙΡΩΝΕΥΤΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΝΙΚ ΜΟΥ. ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΜΗ ΜΕ ΞΑΝΑΠΕΙΣ ΘΕΙΟ. ΜΟΥ ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΣΠΡΗ ΤΡΙΧΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Sorry Μανθούλη μου....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΠΟ ΕΙΡΩΝΙΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΜΕ Ε; ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΡΙΧΝΕΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ. 

Member of the Day is MANTHES with 25 posts
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/stats.php

ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΥΓΚΙΝΗΜΕΝΟΣ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Δεν σε ειρωνεύομαι.....Γιατί με έχετε πάρει από τοσο κακό μάτι εδώ μέσα;
Ορκίζομαι ότι δεν έχω κρεατοελιές, δεν καβαλάω σκούπα και δεν κυνηγάω τη Χιονάτη να τη σκοτώσω....

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αααααα
Ξέχασα!!!!!
Συγχαρητήριααααα!

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Δεν σε ειρωνεύομαι.....Γιατί με έχετε πάρει από τοσο κακό μάτι εδώ μέσα;
> Ορκίζομαι ότι δεν έχω κρεατοελιές, δεν καβαλάω σκούπα και δεν κυνηγάω τη Χιονάτη να τη σκοτώσω....



Ωραία παρομοίωση ............ (του Manthes με την Χιονάτη .) :P

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αυτό δεν το σκέφτηκα Κλειώ και γέλαγα μόνη μου!
Αυτό μου έλειπε τώρα, να νομίζει ο ΜΑΝΤΗΕS ότι τον λέω ....Χιονάτη!

----------


## Kleiw

Ταιριάζει και με τα παραπάνω σχόλια : Man θες (εναν Manthes) ? Είναι ωραίος !!!!!!!!! (όπως η Χιονάτη) . :P

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΕΛΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΡΕΛΑ ΤΟΥ

----------


## Kleiw

Μου μου το χαλάς . Δεν θα έρθεις στην Αθήνα να με βρείς ? (να φέρεις και το clio μου ?)




> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΚΛΕΙΩ ΚΟΦΤΟ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΘΗΝΑ Ή ΟΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΤΡΕΧΑ ΝΑ ΚΡΥΦΤΕΙΣ. ΕΧΕΙ ΓΕΜΙΣΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΜΕ ΚΟΥΝΙΣΤΡΟΥΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΒΓΕΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΑΣ. ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΑΣΗΜΟ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΣΥΜΜΑΘΗΤΗ ΜΟΥ (ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΠΟΙΟΝ). ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ



Εγω πάντως ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες σου . Δεν το έκοψα . Αρα ........... περιμένω επίσκεψη . (που να ανεβαίνω εγώ Θεσσαλονίκη να παίρνω το clio . Καλύτερα να μου το φέρεις . )

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΞΥΠΝΑΔΕΣ. ΣΕ ΑΦΗΝΩ ΝΑ ΘΡΙΑΜΒΟΛΟΓΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ. Ή ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΓΙΣΣΑ ΚΙΡΚΗ ΠΟΥ ΚΥΝΗΓΑΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΚΟΜΟΙΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΧΙΟΝΑΤΗ. ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΔΟΣΦΑΙΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΚΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΤΟΥ. 

ΚΑΚΟΥΡΓΕΣ

----------


## Kleiw

Bye Χιονάτη !

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΞΕΣΑΛΩΝΕΤΕ, Ε;

----------


## Θεοφανία

MANTHES
Βρες κανένα θέμα της προκοπής να τσακωθούμε...Εμένα το clio δε μ αρέσει.
(sorry kleiw)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

OΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ. ΦΕΤΟΣ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΩ ΡΕΝΩ. ΠΕΡΙΣΥ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΡΣΕΝΤΕΣ. ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ. ΜΟΝΤΕΛΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΩ. ΜΑΡΚΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΧΙ.

ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΕ ΣΕΝΑ; ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΥΓΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΔΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ; ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΤΑ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ αντρακλα;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Προτιμώ να μιλήσουμε γι αυτοκίνητα....
Εγώ ονιερεύομαι ένα x-5 όταν θα έχω λεφτά να πληρώνω τη βενζινη...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΩ ΕΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΜΟΝΟΘΕΣΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΦΟΡΜΟΥΛΑ 1. ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΡΟΣΠΕΡΑΣΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΟΥΜΑΧΕΡ :cool:

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΘΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΩΝΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ; ΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΦΤΑΙΝΕ; ΕΦΥΓΑ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΗΣΑ ΔΙΑΔΟΧΟ ΘΥΛΗΚΟΥ ΓΕΝΟΥΣ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Για να μη γίνει αισθητή η απουσία σου, για τι αλλο;

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ. ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΣΕ ΠΗΡΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΜΟΥΤΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ. ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μη με φουντώνεις.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΘΕΣ. ΤΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΠΗΡΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ. ΕΓΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΑΛΛΩΝΑ ΠΧ ΜΕ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΑΜΒΑΝΑ. Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΘΥΜΩΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΠΙΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΦΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΥΓΑ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εγώ δεν είμαι έτσι. Δεν θυμώνω βέβαια σε τρελό βαθμο, γιατί έχω σοβαρότερα προβλήματα να ασχοληθώ.
Απλά, όταν διακρίνω μια γενική υποκρισία βγαίνω απ\' τα ρούχα μου.
Όταν ξεκίνησα αναζήτηση στο ίντερνετ σε σχέση με το πένθος, (αφού αυτό ήταν το θέμα μου), έσβησα πολλά φόρουμ μέχρι να κολλήσω εδώ.
Υποτίθεται ότι γίνεται σοβαρή δουλειά και έχεις να κάνεις με σκεπτόμενα άτομα...
Κάποια στιγμή άρχισα να το αμφισβητώ και μπήκα στη διαδικασία να βρω τον βαθμό που γίνεται.
Ευτυχώς, (για τον χρόνο που σπαταλώ εδώ μέσα), είναι λίγες οι περιπτώσεις....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΧΑΒΑΛΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ. ΟΤΑΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΧΕΙΣ 2 ΕΠΙΛΟΓΕΣ. Ή ΝΑ ΘΥΜΩΣΕΙΣ Ή ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙΣ. ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΛΥΣΗ ΝΑ ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΝΩ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ.

ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΣΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΑΣ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΣΩ. ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Έχε σου νου σου ότι ο διάλογος ξεμπροστιάζει-τι λέξη!-πολλούς χωρίς καν να το καταλαβαίνουν.
Αυτή είναι μεγαλύτερη ικανοποίηση...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΕΧΡΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΠΑΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ. ΑΝ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΕΙΣΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΛΕΦΑΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΣΥ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ; ΠΡΟΤΙΜΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΟΥΝ. ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΣΙΜΟ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟ ΜΕ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ. 

ΕΔΩ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΡΕΖΙΛΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΙΖΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΗ ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ. ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Γι αυτό σου λέω ότι ο διάλογος φέρνει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα από την αδιαφορία.
Δεν αφηνεις μερικούς να σου σερβίρουν ότι θέλουν και συ κάνοντας τον ανώτερο να τους δίνεις ο δικαίωμα ότι τους πιστεύεις...Αυτό δεν το επιτρέπω....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΓΩ ΕΓΚΡΙΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΙΑ. ΠΡΟΤΙΜΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΩ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΟΤΗΤΕΣ.

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΡΥΒΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΑ. ΠΡΟΤΙΜΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΣΙΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αυτό θέλω να πω...Όλοι μας έχουμε αδυναμίες και ελλατώματα. 
Εδώ μέσα μερικοί το παίζουν....ημίθεοι....Αγαπάνε όλο το κόσμο, έχουν για όλους μια καλή κουβέντα, είναι με το μέρος των αδύναμων......και μη τολμήσει κανείς να πει το αντίθετο.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΙΚΟΝΙΚΗ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΨΕΜΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΑΡΕΣΤΟΙ. Ή ΕΤΣΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ. ΤΑ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΟΙ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΡΕΘΟΥΝ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ. ΕΔΩ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΣΤΙΖΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΘΕΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ ΚΑΛΟΣ.

ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΛΙΟΤΕΡΟΥΣ. \'\'ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΚΚΛΗΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΥΧΗΘΩ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ\'\'
ΑΥΤΗ Η ΑΤΑΚΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ \'\'ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΑ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΑ\'\' ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

[quote]_Originally posted by MANTHES_
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΙΚΟΝΙΚΗ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΨΕΜΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΑΡΕΣΤΟΙ. Ή ΕΤΣΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ. ΤΑ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΟΙ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΡΕΘΟΥΝ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ. ΕΔΩ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΣΤΙΖΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΘΕΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ ΚΑΛΟΣ.




Με κάλυψες πλήρως...........

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

OTAN KANEIΣ ΠΑΡΑΘΕΣΗ, ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΑΘΕΣΗΣ. :cool:

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ναι θείε με την άσπρη τρίχα

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ. 
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΑ. ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΟ ΜΑΚΡΟ ΝΑ ΨΩΝΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΖΩ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

ΚΑι γω κάπως έτσι αισθάνομαι....Είμαστε γα πάπια δίπλα στο κρεββάτι και όχι πολλή άποψη γιατί βλάπτει το αλτσχάιμερ....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΑΠΙΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΨΗΤΗ

----------


## susperia

manthes αγορι μου σορρυ που θα σε απογοητευσω, αλλα το δικο μου συμπερασμα ειναι οτι διαλογο με επιχειρηματα δεν ξερεις να κανεις, δεν ειναι θεμα σωστου και λαθους, ή αν εισαι καλο παιδι ή οχι, ουτε θεμα του να λες την αντιθετη γνωμη ή αν αυτα που λες ειναι αρεστα στον αλλον ή οχι. ειναι θεμα του πως κανεις μια κουβεντα. 
Κουβεντα με επιχειρηματα σημαινει 2 πραματα:
1)εχω επιχειρηματα, που παει να πει οτι οι προτασεις ειναι μαθηματικα δομημενες ετσι ωστε να καταληγει σε ενα συμπερασμα.
2)κανω παντα επικληση στη λογικη και οχι στο συναισθημα.

αμα η κουβεντα δεν εχει τα παραπανω 2, τοτε ειναι ανουσια. Ειδικα εσυ εδω μεσα δεν εχεις δειξει καμια διαθεση για διαλογο οσες φορες εγω τουλαχιστον προσπαθησα να μιλησω μαζι σου.
Και βασικα δε χρειαζεται να πεισω εγω καπιον γι αυτο, εσυ ο ιδιος το λες:




> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΠΡΟΤΙΜΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΩ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΟΤΗΤΕΣ.


και πριν μου πεις οτι αυτο το ειπες για συγκεκριμενα ατομα που υποτιθεται δεν παραδεχονται την ολοφανερη αληθεια που πρεσβευεις, πες μου μονο ενα ατομο που ειχε αντιθετη γνωμη με σενα και δεν τσακωθηκες μαζι του.
φυσικα η απαντηση που θα δωσεις που θα ειναι του στυλ: \'\'α εσυ παλι εδω? αποφασισες να βγεις απ την αφανεια?\'\' νομιζω θα με αποζημιωσει και θα ενισχυσει τα παραπανω.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

πες μου μονο ενα ατομο που ειχε αντιθετη γνωμη με σενα και δεν τσακωθηκες μαζι του.

ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΝΟΗΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΘΑ \'\'ΤΣΑΚΩΘΕΙΣ\'\' ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ. ΕΞΑΡΤΑΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΤΣΑΚΩΜΟ. 

ΑΝ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ, ΤΟΤΕ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΤΣΑΚΩΘΕΙΣ; 

ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΗΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΙΕΙ. ΤΟ JOHNNY WALKER ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΝΟΗΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΘΑ \'\'ΤΣΑΚΩΘΕΙΣ\'\' ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ. ΕΞΑΡΤΑΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΤΣΑΚΩΜΟ.


εννοω τσακωμο χωρις εισαγωγικα, δεν υπαρχει ατομο που να ειχες αντιθετη γνωμη και να μην τσακωθηκες μαζι του. Και δεν ειναι αυτονοητο οτι θα τσακωθεις, αμα υπαρχει καλη διαθεση ολα γινονται. Εγω πιστευω οτι φταιει που οπως ο ιδιος εχει πει, εισαι πεισματαρης, δηλαδη εχεις αποψεις που δυσκολα αλλαζεις. Αμα καποιος δεν ειναι \'\'ανοιχτος\'\' στην αλλη αποψη και εχει στερεοτυπα τοτε ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα τσακωθεις.




> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΗΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΙΕΙ. ΤΟ JOHNNY WALKER ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ


σε ευχαριστω που επιβεβαιωσες την τελευταια προταση του προηγουνμενου ποστ μου.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΟΤΕ ΤΣΑΚΩΘΗΚΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΙΚΑ; ΕΧΩ ΒΡΙΣΤΕΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ;
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΟΣΟ ΠΕΙΣΜΑΤΑΡΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ; ΑΥΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΝΤΑΛΚΑΣ ΣΟΥ; ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ. ΑΛΛΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΔΕΧΤΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΣΩΣΤΗ. 

ΕΓΩ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΝΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΟΛΑ ΟΣΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ. 

ΥΓ. ΟΠΟΙΟΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΚΑΥΓΑΔΕΣ ΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΙΣ 11 ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΔΩ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΗΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΙΕΙ. ΤΟ JOHNNY WALKER ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ [/quote]

MANTHES...αυτό ήταν φάουλ

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΠΟΤΕ ΤΣΑΚΩΘΗΚΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΙΚΑ; ΕΧΩ ΒΡΙΣΤΕΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ;


δεν ειναι αναγκη να ακουστουν χριστοπαναγιες για να τσακωθεις, ενας εντονος τσακωμος φαινεται οτι ειναι τσακωμος.




> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΟΣΟ ΠΕΙΣΜΑΤΑΡΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ; ΑΥΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΝΤΑΛΚΑΣ ΣΟΥ; ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ. ΑΛΛΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΔΕΧΤΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΣΩΣΤΗ.


τη γνωμη σου οτι σκοπος μου ειναι να σου αλλαξω ντε και καλα τη γνωμη σου την αφηνω στη σφαιρα της φαντασιας σου. 2 ειναι τα δικα σου προβληματα:
1) εισαι κολλημενος σε στερεοτυπα, πραγμα αποτρεπτικο για σοβαρη συζητηση ή εστω συζητηση που να καταληγει καπου.
2) ξεκινας παντα τη συζητηση με πολυ επιθετικο τροπο, τοσο που να προκαλει αρνητικα συναισθηματα στον δεκτη των μυνηματων σου και να σου απανταει αναλογα. Αυτο δεν εχω ξεκαθαρισει αν το κανεις επιτηδες ή οχι, παντως ειναι γεγονος οτι το κανεις.





> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΥΓ. ΟΠΟΙΟΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΚΑΥΓΑΔΕΣ ΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΙΣ 11 ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΔΩ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ.


οποιος εχει τη μυγα...μυγιαζεται

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΗΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΙΕΙ. ΤΟ JOHNNY WALKER ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ


MANTHES...αυτό ήταν φάουλ [/quote]

ΓΙΑΤΙ; ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ 2 ΜΑΖΙ; :cool:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Εγω πιστευω οτι φταιει που οπως ο ιδιος εχει πει, εισαι πεισματαρης, δηλαδη εχεις αποψεις που δυσκολα αλλαζεις. 

τη γνωμη σου οτι σκοπος μου ειναι να σου αλλαξω ντε και καλα τη γνωμη σου την αφηνω στη σφαιρα της φαντασιας σου. 

ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ 2 ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΔΙΖΟΥΝ; ΠΡΩΤΑ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΖΩ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΛΕΣ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

ΜΑΝΤΗΕS

Αυτό δεν ήταν απάντηση και δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις ότι συμβαίνει. (ακόμη και έτσι να ειναι, δεν μας πέφτει λόγος).
Λυπάμαι αν σε στεναχωρώ, αλλά δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου αυτό που έγραψες.

----------


## susperia

φυσικα και συμβαδιζουν. το να εισαι πεισματαρης γενικως και αοριστως δεν λεει κατι γιατι μπορει να ναι και καλο, το να εισαι ομως πεισματαρης σε ενα διαλογο δεν ειναι και το καλυτερο. 
επισης δεν προσπαθω να σου αλλαξω ντε και καλα αποψη, αλλο το προσπαθω να σε πεισω, κι αλλο το ντε και καλα θελω να σε πεισω.
εξαλλου δε σημαινει οτι αν δεν ησουν πεισματαρης θα σε επειθα κιολας με αυτα που λεω.
και το τελευταιο που δεν εχεις καταλαβει ειναι οτι διαφωνουμε σε συγκεκριμενα πραματα κι οχι σε ολα, μονο που εγω σ αυτα που πιστευω ειμαι ανοιχτος στο να ακουσω τι λεει ο αλλος κι αν εχει καλο επιχειρημα να αλλαξω γνωμη, ή εστω κι αν δεν αλλαξω να προβληματιστω με τη δικη μου γνωμη.
αλλα και τιποτα απ ολα αυτα να μην ισχυει, το θεμα ειναι ενας διαλογος να γινεται σε σχετικα ηρεμο κλιμα. δε λεω οτι κι εγω ειμαι ο πιο ηρεμος ανθρωπος στον κοσμο, αλλα πιστευω οτι εσυ σιγουρα πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι απ τα παραπανω που γραφω στο προηγουμενο ποστ, ισχυει σιγουρα η προταση (2) που εχω αριθμημενη.

----------


## susperia

παντως πρεπει να ομολογησω οτι δε με ενοχλει πλεον και τοσο το να με κατηγορει ο manthes ή να γραφει κατι ειρωνικο, γιατι πλεον νιωθω μια οικιοτητα μετα απο τοσα που χουμε πει, ουτε παλιοι συμμαθητες να μασταν!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

OTAN ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΣΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙΣ ΓΝΩΜΗ;

ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΩ. ΑΛΛΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ. 

ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ (2) ΠΑΡΕ ΩΣ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟ ΟΤΙ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΗΔΕΣ. ΕΞΑΛΛΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΥΤΟ. ΑΝΑΛΟΓΩΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΡΟΣΑΡΜΟΖΟΜΑΙ. ΟΤΑΝ ΠΧ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΗ ΤΗΣ ΦΕΡΟΜΟΥΝ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΝΙΩΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ. ΟΤΑΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΙΔΑ ΠΩΣ ΟΛΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΨΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΑ ΣΤΑΣΗ.

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΤΕ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΦΗΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΑΓΡΙΕΣ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΕΙΣ :cool:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΣΕΙ ΕΣΕΝΑ; ΑΦΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ αντρακλας

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εμένα πάντως με ενόχλησε γιατί σε θεωρώ σκεπτόμενο άτομο και με αυτο που έθιξες μου θυμισες μια ανεγκέφαλη σε ένα άλλο thread, (το γράφω σωστά άραγε;) που δεν είχε πια κανένα επιχείρημα απέναντι μου και άρχισε να μου λέει ότι κλαψουρίζα για τη μαμά μου....

----------


## susperia

οτι ειμαι, ειμαι. Σ αυτο δε χωραει αμφιβολια, μονο που ξεχασες(?) τα κεφαλαια.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΤΙ ΣΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΕ. Ο SUSPERIA ΞΕΡΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΩ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ. ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΤΣΙΓΚΛΙΣΩ ΛΙΓΟ. ΕΞΑΛΛΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ. ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ

ΠΟΥ ΞΕΧΑΣΑ ΤΑ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ ΒΡΕ αντρακλα;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Τότε πάω πάσο.
Επειδή είμαι καινούργια, νόμιζα ότι ο susperia έχει πρόβλημα με το αλκοόλ και το είπες για να τον πειράξεις.
Αν δεν είναι έτσι, πραγματικά συγνώμη για την επίθεση.

----------


## susperia

θεοφανια οταν απευθυνομαστε μεταξυ μας με τον manthes, οι λεξεις αποκτουν αλλη σημασια. κι ετσι ο καλος ο johnie walker που ανεφερε δεν ειναι και τοσο ενοχλητικος.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Συγνώμη....δεν ήθελα να γίνω το τρίτο πρόσωπο σε αυτή την υπέροχ σχεση!

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΠΟΥ ΞΕΧΑΣΑ ΤΑ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ ΒΡΕ αντρακλα;


ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΤΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΕΣ ΒΡΕ manthes. (το πιασες και το δικο μου υπονοουμενο ετσι?)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΗ ΖΗΤΑΣ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΟΓΟ. 
ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΛΙΟΣ. ΑΠΛΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΑΛΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΠΟΣΤ ΜΕΡΙΚΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΜΕΝΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ.
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΡΩΤΑΝΕ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΑΥΤΟ. ΣΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΣΤ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ. ΕΞΑΛΛΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΡΧΕΣ ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ 2 ΤΟΠΙΚ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΙΧΑ

ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΦΡΟΥΤΟ ΣΤΟ ΜΣΝ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΡΩΤΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ. ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ

Υ.Γ. ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΝΙΚ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΞΙΑ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ :cool:

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΦΡΟΥΤΟ ΣΤΟ ΜΣΝ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΡΩΤΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ. ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ


ενας απ τους λογους που δεν πρεπει να το χεις δημοσιευμενο το msn. Καλυτερα να δημοσιευεις ενα e-mail, παρα το msn.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ. ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ; ΤΟΝ ΜΠΛΟΚΑΡΙΣΑ

ΕΣΥ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΤΟΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙΣ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΕΨΑΧΝΕΣ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ

----------


## susperia

ποια μηνυματα σου? κατι βιντεακια στο youtube βλεπω

----------


## justme

ναι ναι ναι ναι ναι
ναι ναι ναι ναι ναι
ναι ναι ναι ναι ναι
ναι ναι ναι ναι ναι

Το βρήκες του κουμπάκι το Caps Lock.......
Αντε βρε το έσπασες το ρόδι.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΤΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΤΟ ΒΡΗΚΑ. ΤΟ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΑΛΙ. ΠΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ;

----------


## susperia

Θα στο παιξω λιγο Θεοφανια και θα σου πω οτι το \'\'βρισκετε\'\' γραφεται με \'\'αι\'\', δηλαδη \'\'βρισκεται\'\', ετσι για να στην σπασω! :P

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ευχαριστώ susperia...
Πειράζει που έχω τρέλλα με την ελληνική γλώσσα?

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΚΑΤΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΤΟ ΒΡΗΚΑ. ΤΟ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΑΛΙ. ΠΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ;


Πάνω στο πληκτρολόγια στο σταυροδρόμι υπεροψίας, εγωισμού, αυτογνωσίας, και αποδοχής των όρων

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΙΓΑ ΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΣΠΑΣΕΙΣ. ΧΑΛΙΕΜΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΣΕ ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ. ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ. ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΦΗΣ ΛΟΓΙΣΤΗΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΦΙΛΟΛΟΓΟΣ.

ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ \'\'ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΕ\'\' ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ \'\'ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ\'\'; :cool:

----------


## Θεοφανία

MANTHES
Είσαι απίστευτος....Ποτε το άλλαξες?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΤΙ ΛΕΣ.

----------


## susperia

ΧΑ! η θεοφανια σε προδωσε!!!

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Ευχαριστώ susperia...
> Πειράζει που έχω τρέλλα με την ελληνική γλώσσα?


Χμμμ! για οπαδο του Λ.Α.Ο.Σ. σε κοβω! χερι χερι ετσι?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΕ ΠΡΟΔΩΣΕ; ΔΕΝ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ :cool:

----------


## Θεοφανία

Το είδα και το είπα......Σταυρώστε με.......

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Ευχαριστώ susperia...
> Πειράζει που έχω τρέλλα με την ελληνική γλώσσα?
> 
> ...


Ουτε πεθαμένη με τους γελοίους!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΛΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΦΗ ΣΑΡΡΗ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εγώ δεν σε βρίζω....................!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Θεοφανία τώρα το πρόσεξα. Πότε πρόλαβες να κάνεις 322 ποστ σε λιγότερο από 2 μήνες;

----------


## susperia

Εφη σκεφτεσαι να κατεβεις και στις επομενες εκλογες?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Δεν ξέρω...αυτό είναι καλό ή κακό?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> Εφη σκεφτεσαι να κατεβεις και στις επομενες εκλογες?


Όχι Λάκη. Θα σου τα πάρω και θα κουνιέμαι απολιτικοποιημένη.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Θα μας τραγουδήσεις τώρα το \'\'σταυρώστε με\'\';

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μια κουβέντα για πλάκα είπα γεροντοκόρες.....ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΠΙΑ!!!

----------


## susperia

εγω παντως χαρη στον manthes αυξησα το κασε των posts μου. Παρολα αυτα αν και ειχα πιο πολλα ποστς απ αυτον στην αρχη, βλεπω οτι μ εχει σκισει στον αριθμο μεσα σ ενα μηνα! manthes για πες κι εσυ πως τα κατααφερες?

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by susperia_
> Εφη σκεφτεσαι να κατεβεις και στις επομενες εκλογες?
> 
> 
> Όχι Λάκη. Θα σου τα πάρω και θα κουνιέμαι απολιτικοποιημένη.....


ΩΧ! κι αλλη μηνυση θα μου κανεις? ελεος!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Member of the Day is MANTHES with 33 posts
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/stats.php

Για δεύτερη συνεχόμενη μέρα. Αυτό τα εξηγεί όλα. Γρήγορα τις σαμπάνιες και την Έφη να μας τραγουδήσει

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Δεν ξέρω...αυτό είναι καλό ή κακό?


Εξαρτάται από το τι θα έκανες αν δεν έγραφες σε αυτό το φόρουμ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by justme_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Δεν ξέρω...αυτό είναι καλό ή κακό?
> 
> 
> Εξαρτάται από το τι θα έκανες αν δεν έγραφες σε αυτό το φόρουμ



Θα έφτιαχνα τα νύχια μου και επιτέλους θα φύτευα αυτά που ήθελα στον κήπο μου....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ;

----------


## susperia

ε αμα ηταν να εφτιαχνες τα νυχια σου πραγματικα λυπαμαι για το χρονο που σπαταλησες εδω μεσα

----------


## justme

ΚΑΙ άφτιαχτα νύχια ΚΑΙ χορταριασμένος κήπος........ 
τσ τσ τσ τσ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ωραία ιδέα...Δυστυχώς στο φόρουμ διατηρούμε την ανωνυμία μας, οπότε δεν μπορώ να σας βρω.....

----------


## justme

η διαφορετικότητα της διαφορετικότητας ώωωωω διαφορετικότητα
λολ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by justme_
> ΚΑΙ άφτιαχτα νύχια ΚΑΙ χορταριασμένος κήπος........ 
> τσ τσ τσ τσ


Καταλαβαίνεις το δράμα μου....Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΩΡΑΙΑ ΙΔΕΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ; ΒΛΕΠΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΨΑΧΝΕΙ Η ΝΙΚΟΛΟΥΛΗ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by justme_
> η διαφορετικότητα της διαφορετικότητας ώωωωω διαφορετικότητα
> λολ


Αφού το έκλινες, μπορείς τουλάχιστον να μας το μεταφράσεις?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εδώ που ειμαι δεν θα σας βρουν ποτέ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ADMINISTRATOR ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ; ΔΕΧΟΜΕΘΑ ΑΠΕΙΛΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΑ ΦΑΝΙΩ

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by justme_
> η διαφορετικότητα της διαφορετικότητας ώωωωω διαφορετικότητα
> λολ
> 
> ...


Κουρτίνα νο1)



> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ;


Κουρτίνα νο2)



> _Originally posted by susperia_
> ε αμα ηταν να εφτιαχνες τα νυχια σου πραγματικα λυπαμαι για το χρονο που σπαταλησες εδω μεσα


Κουρτίνα νο3)



> _Originally posted by justme_
> ΚΑΙ άφτιαχτα νύχια ΚΑΙ χορταριασμένος κήπος........ 
> τσ τσ τσ τσ

----------


## Θεοφανία

justme
...συγνώμη.........αλλά αδυνατώ να σε παρακολουθησω.
Ή εγώ είμαι ηλίθια, ή εσύ εχεις πρόβλημα έκφρασης............

----------


## justme

Το ότι δεν είσαι ηλίθια το ξέρεις.
Το ότι έχω πρόβλημα έκφρασης το ξέρω
Το ότι μου φάνηκαν 3 ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ διαφορετικές απαντήσεις σε ένα πόστ σου ήταν αυτό μου με έκανε να αναφωνήσω και να κλίνω το ανωτέρο ρήμα

----------


## susperia

Παντως το θαψιμο πτωματων στον κηπο ειναι ενα απ το υγιη χομπι που υπαρχουν. Ερευνες δειχνουν οτι αυξανει κατα 67% την ψυχικη υγεια.

----------


## justme

Το ότι αυτές οι έρευνες ΔΕΝ πρέπει να ανακοινώνονται σε ένα φόρουμε τίγκα σε ανθρώπους με προβλήματα ψυχικής υγείας ΔΕΝ ήταν πουθενά γραμένο?????
λολ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΤΑ ΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣΩΜΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΚΑΙΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΙΔΑΝΙΚΗ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ. Α ΡΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΩΡΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ

----------


## Θεοφανία

justme..
πλάκα κάνω και κάνουμε...... απλά μιλάω με τρεις και συζητάμε διαφορετικά θέματα.......πλην του ότι κάνουμε πλάκα, που είναι και το ύφος της συζήτησης....

----------


## susperia

ποιος κανει πλακα? Που την ειδες την πλακα? σε λιγο με της ιδεες του manthes και τις δικες μου οι ανθρωποι δε θα χρειαζεται να πηγαινουν σε ψυχολογο και θα κρατιουνται και σε φορμα!

----------


## justme

A όλα και όλα. Όταν μιλάμε για έρευνες τα πράγματα σοβαρεύουν........Δεν κάνουμε πλάκα...... Η έρευνα είναι έρευνα.

πχ ο Κούγιας αυτήν την έρευνα θα χρησιμοποιήσει όταν βρούμε την γυναίκα του στον κήπο του........μονιμα σε κατάσταση γλάστρας.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Ο ΣΤΟΧΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΟΣ. ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ :cool:

----------


## Θεοφανία

πχ ο Κούγιας αυτήν την έρευνα θα χρησιμοποιήσει όταν βρούμε την γυναίκα του στον κήπο του........μονιμα σε κατάσταση γλάστρας..... [/quote]

Πολύ καλό....αλλά φαντάσου τι πέρασε ολόκληρη γλάστρα που εφυγε τρέχοντας απ\' τον κήπο της Εδέμ...(υλικά εννοώ, γιατί αυτό την ενδιέφερε).

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΓΛΑΣΤΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΗΠΟ ΜΟΥ

----------


## justme

Λέω να πάω να ψάξω για εκείνο το φτυαράκι που είχα στην αποθήκη να είμαι έτοιμος....
Καλημέρα

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΓΛΑΣΤΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΗΠΟ ΜΟΥ


εγω θα την πλακωνα στο ξυλο λιγο υφους! ουστ! να μου λειπουν τετοιες γλαστρες!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Όπως πάντα συμφωνείτε.........

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΛΑ ΡΕ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΣΗΚΩΝΕΣ ΧΕΡΙ ΣΕ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ. ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΠΑΛΙΟΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ

----------


## susperia

εχεις εν μερει δικιο. σε γυναικα γενικα κι εγω πιστευω οτι δεν πρεπει να σηκωνεις χερι, αλλα κι αυτο δεν ειναι απολυτο, δηλαδη αν σου κανει κατι πολυ αδικο, πχ κερατωμα ή δεν ξερω κι εγω τι, τοτε αυτες οι αποψεις πανε περιπατο!

----------


## susperia

και για την παραπανω γλαστρα ευχαριστως θα εκανα μια εξαιρεση και θα την αρχιζα σφαλιαρες! εννοειται οτι θα το κανα απλα για να κοκκινησω τα μαγουλα της και να μην χρειαζεται πουδρα! οσο πιο φυσικα γινεται τοσο καλυτερα!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

AN EXEIΣ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ. ΟΠΟΤΕ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ

ΤΙ ΣΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΗΣ; Η ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΤΗΣ. ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ. ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΝΕΤΑΙ. ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΩ ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## susperia

εγω θα παρω και τις 2 επιλογες ταυτοχρονα, πρωτα ξυλο και μετα φυγε! να μην εκτονωθω πριν φυγει?

----------


## susperia

τι ειναι αυτο που ειπες? θετικο το να δειχνεις τα αρνητικα στοιχεια? οτι αρνητικο δειχνεις κακο ειναι δεν ειναι καλο! η ουσια ειναι να δουλευεις τα αρνητικα στοιχεια ωστε να τα εξαφανισεις. Δηλαδη αν εγω ειμαι επιθετικος τυπος και ειμαι σε μια παρεα, πρεπει να τους πλακωσω στο ξυλο για να μην υποκρινομαι οτι δεν ειμαι επιθετικος?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΟΧΙ. ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΤΗΣ. ΝΑ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΑΝ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΙΟ ΥΠΟΥΛΟ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΝΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΝΑ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΑΝ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΙΟ ΥΠΟΥΛΟ


ναι καταλαβαινω πως το λες και εχεις εν μερει δικιο, γιατι αυτο θα σημαινει μεν οτι δειχνουν αυτο που ειναι και δεν ειναι υπουλες, αλλα απο την αλλη δεν κανουν και κατι για να το διορθωσουν. Αν δεν δειχνουν αυτο που ειναι μπορει να σημβαινουν 2 πραματα: το 1ο οτι ειναι υπουλη οπως λες, οποτε αυτο μονο καλο δεν ειναι, και 2ο οτι ισως το κρυβει γιατι εχει αποδεχτει οτι ειναι κατι το αρνητικο και προσπαθει να το διορθωσει. στη 2η περιπτωση ειναι καλο, ενω στην 1η κακο.

απ την αλλη τωρα αν τα δειχνουν τα αρνητικα μπορει παλι να σημαινει 2 πραματα: 1ον οτι ειναι ευχαριστημενες μ αυτο το στοιχειο οποτε δεν τους νοιαζει να το διορθωσουν, κατι που ειναι κακο γι αυτες και καλο για τους αλλους που θα ξερουν με τι ατομο εχουν να κανουν, και 2ο οτι μπορει απλα να δειχνουν αυτο που εινααι και να μην θελουν να κοροιδεψουν τον αλλο γι αυτο που ειναι, ομως επειδη αυτη η περιπτωση ειναι σπανια, αμα δειχνουν αυτο που ειναι τοτε ισχυει η 1η περιπτωση κατα πλειοψηφια.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΟ ΠΑΛΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΕΙ. ΛΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ, ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ

----------


## susperia

το καλυτερο ειναι για μενα να του το πεις οτι εχεις αυτο το ελλατωμα, να μην το δειξεις οσο μπορεις αφου εννοειται οτι προσπαθεις να το διορθωσεις αλλα αμα τυχει και βγει καποιες φορες στην επιφανεια να ειναι προετοιμασμενος ο αλλος.

φυσικα μιλαμε παντα για αρνητικα στοιχεια που επηρρεαζουν και τον αλλο, οχι μονο τον εαυτο σου, οπως για παραδειγμα αν εισαι επιθετικος ή κατι τετοιο, δεν εννοω αρνητικο στοιχειο πχ το να σ αρεσει περισσοτερο να βλεπεις ταινιες απ το να πηγαινεις βολτες, γιατι αυτο ειναι κατι το υποκειμενικο, αλλος μπορει να το βλεπει κακο κι αλλος ωραιο. Μιλαμε για αρνητικα στοιχεια που επηρεαζουν αρνητικα και τον αλλο.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΣΗ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΜΙΑ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΟΥΝ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΕΛΑΤΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ. ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΦΗΣ ΑΝ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ. ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΤΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΡΙΝΕΙ ΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ.

ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ. ΕΧΩ 3 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΗΡΘΑ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΝΥΧΤΑΩ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΡΓΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 340GB ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ 4 ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΘΩ; ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ LOGOUT ΚΑΙ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΔΕΔΕΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΘΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΗ ΩΡΑ. 

ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΔΙΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ USERNAME KAI PASSWORD ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ

----------


## imagine

Εγώ δε συμφωνώ μ αυτά που λέτε, αγαπητοί manthes και susperia. Τα χοντρά ελαττώματα του καθενός, μετά απο μια σύντομη γνωριμία φαίνονται, είτε τα κρύψει είτε όχι. Υπάρχει πολύς κοσμος που προσπαθεί να πλασαριστεί σαν πολύ καλύτερος απ αυτό που πραγματικά είναι, αλλά κανέναν λογικά σκεπτόμενο δεν ξεγελάει. Λίγα δράμια μυαλό να υπάρχουν να συνδυάσεις πέντε κουβέντες και μερικές αντιδράσεις και τόχεις καταλάβει το ελάττωμα.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ. ΛΕΜΕ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ Ή ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΚΡΥΒΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΑ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ

----------


## imagine

Ειναι απολύτως ανθρώπινο

----------


## imagine

Και, εφοσον γίνεται γρήγορα αντιληπτό και δεν ξεγελάει στην ουσία κανέναν, δεν θα το χαρακτήριζα ύπουλο. Εκεί είναι η ένστασή μου

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΝ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΨΕΜΜΑΤΑ ΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ. ΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΜΕΘΟΔΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΥΠΟΥΛΟ. ΘΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΣΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΛΕΞΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΦΑΩ ΜΟΝΙΜΟ ΜΠΑΝ

----------


## Andy

Μερικές φορές κρύβουμε κ ασυνείδητα τα ελαττώματα μας. Δεν θα ήταν ωραίο να λέγαμε \"Γεια σου είμαι ο Κώστας και είμαι ψέυτης, εγωιστής και τεμπέλης\".

----------


## imagine

Manthes, για σκέψου λίγο γύρω σου... Πόσοι δεν ισχυρίζονται πως βγάζουν υπερδιπλάσια λεφτά απο αυτά που στην πραγματικότητα κερδίζουν?(πάρα πολλοί) Κι όμως άνετα τους καταλαβαίνεις απο τον τρόπο ζω\'ης τους.
Πόσοι δεν το παιζουν υπεργκόμενοι και πόσες μοιραίες γυναίκες, λέγοντας ψέματα για τις κατακτήσεις τους? Πόσοι δεν αναβαθμίζουν τη δουλειά τους?(\"είμαι στον τομέα της διαφήμισης\" πχ ενώ αυτό που κάνει είναι να δουλεύει δακτυλογράφος σε διαφμιστική εταιρία).
Τα βλέπω αυτά και με πιάνουν τα γέλια, δε θα τα χαρακτήριζα ποτέ ύπουλα. Πόσο μάλλον όταν αφορά το χαρακτήρα ενός ανθρώπου. Δε χρειάζεται να σου πει κάποιος πως είναι νευρικός, φαίνεται. Αν τον κάνεις παρέα, θα το καταλάβεις γρηγορα.
Έχεις συνατνήσει ποτέ άνθρωπο που σου συστήνεται \"καλημερα, με λένε Γιώργο και είμαι ανασφαλής\"?????ΟΧΙ . Δεν είναι κάτι για το οποίο είναι περήφανος και δε θέλει να το προβάλλει

Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι επιθυμούν διακαώς να αρέσουν, να θαυμασθούν, να γίνουν αποδεκτοί. Και έτσι μιλάνε μόνο για τα θετικά τους, είτε ψυχικά/πνευματικά είτε υλικά. Λάθος κατ εμέ, αλλά τόσο μα τόσο ανθρώπινο....

----------


## Sofia

imagine,διαβάζοντας το κειμενο σου χαμογέλασα...ναι ειναι πολυ κοινα ολα αυτα...πιο πολυ ανασφάλειες δειχνουν ολα αυτα για το ιδιο ατομο...κ ποσο ασχημα τα παει με τον ιδιο του τον εαυτο.

----------


## susperia

παιδια εξαρταται παντα για ΤΙ ελλατωματα μιλαμε. προφανως με τον manthes εννοουμε κατι που εχει να κανει με χοντρο ελλατωμα, οπως για παραδειγμα το να εισαι πολυ αποτομος ή επιθετικος στη γνωμη του αλλου και να τον κανεις να νιωθει ασχημα με τη συμπεριφορα σου λογω της παρορμητικοτητας. Πολλοι ανθρωποι το κανουν αυτο και καθε φορα που το κανουν το μετανιωνουν και το παρααδεχονται οτι ειναι λαθος τους κι οτι τους παρασερνει η παρορμηση. Αυτο ειναι κατι που μπορεις να το πεις στον αλλον, δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικο. 

Προφανως υπαρχουν κι αλλα ελλατωματα που μπορει να ειναι κακα αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικα οσο το προηγουμενο, οπως για παραδειγμα να ειναι ο αλλος πολυλογας. Παρολο που ειναι ενοχλητικο και για τους δυο δε χρειαζεται να το πεις ντε και καλα σαν ελλατωμα, γιατι λιγο πολυ ολοι εχουμε ελλατωματα οπως και ανασφαλειες, και φυσικα δε θα πεις με το καλημερα \'\'γεια ειμαι ο γιωργος και ειμαι εγωιστης και πολυλογας\'\', γιατι αυτο ειναι κατι αφυσικο να πεις χωρια οτι δεν προκειται να καταφερεις τιποτα με αυτη την τακτικη. 

Μιλαμε παντα για παραδειγματα οπως αυτο που ανεφερα πριν με την παρορμηση και την επιθετικοτητα (για παραδειγμα το λεω επειδη αυτο μου ερχεται στο μυαλο, μπορει να ειναι και κατι αλλο φυσικα), οπου να το πεις στον αλλον δειχνει ωριμοτητα και διαθεση να βελτιωσεις τον εαυτο σου. Φυσικα δε λεγονται ολα αυτα με το καλημερα, αλλα καλο ειναι να λεγονται σχετικα νωρις.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> Πολλοι ανθρωποι το κανουν αυτο και καθε φορα που το κανουν το μετανιωνουν και το παρααδεχονται οτι ειναι λαθος τους κι οτι τους παρασερνει η παρορμηση. Αυτο ειναι κατι που μπορεις να το πεις στον αλλον, δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικο.


μπορει να μην ειναι τραγικο για σενα ή για μενα ή για καποιον τριτο...για καποιον ομως που πιθανοτατα δεν το αναφέρει ειναι τραγικο. αφου δεν μπορει να διαχειριστει τον θυμο του...λίγο ειναι?

----------


## imagine

Ok, σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις ισχύει αυτό που λες πχ ο άντρας που στην αρχή της σχέσης είναι καλός με την κοπέλα και \" αχ ο χρυσός μου με αγαπάει πολύ και γιαυτό ζηλεύει\" και μετά απο κάμποσους μήνες της ξηγιέται ανάποδη σφαλιάρα και μαύρο μάτι απο μπουνιά \"γιατί κοίταξες λοξά εκείνο τον τύπο στο μπαρ\". Κανονικά το έντιμο θα ταν να της πει \" κοίτα κούκλα, βασίλισσα θα σ έχω αλλά θα σε δέρνω κιόλας γιατί είμαι παθολογικά ζηλιάρης\"

Ή αυτό με την παρορμητικότητα που λες΄. Οκ, καλό είναι να το πεις απο πριν \"όταν με βλεπεις έτσι, μη μου δίνεις σημασία, δεν ξέρω τι κάνω\"

Βέβαια, επιμένω ότι ο παρορμητικός και επθετικός θα φανει και χωρίς δήλωση και πολύ νωρίς μάλιστα. Αρκεί να χεις το μυαλό σου στο κεφάλι να το προσέξεις.

----------


## susperia

σοφια δεν κααταλαβες, δεν εννοω οτι δεν ειναι τραγικο σαν ελαττωμα, ειναι και πολυ μαλιστα. Εννοω οτι δεν ειναι τραγικο να το πεις στον αλλον οτι εχεις αυτο το ελαττωμα. Για παραδειγμα το να πεις ειμαι εγωιστης ακουγεται \'\'καπως\'\', ενω το να πεις οτι εισαι παρορμητικος και επιθετικος πολλες φορες δεν ειναι κακο ισα ισα που δειχνεις οτι το πααραδεχεσαι κιολας και επιβαλλεται να το πεις.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ. ΟΤΑΝ ΠΧ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΘΑ ΒΓΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΑΝ ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΟΥΜΕ, ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΕΓΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ ,ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΣΙΑ.

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by imagine_
> Ok, σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις ισχύει αυτό που λες πχ ο άντρας που στην αρχή της σχέσης είναι καλός με την κοπέλα και \" αχ ο χρυσός μου με αγαπάει πολύ και γιαυτό ζηλεύει\" και μετά απο κάμποσους μήνες της ξηγιέται ανάποδη σφαλιάρα και μαύρο μάτι απο μπουνιά \"γιατί κοίταξες λοξά εκείνο τον τύπο στο μπαρ\". Κανονικά το έντιμο θα ταν να της πει \" κοίτα κούκλα, βασίλισσα θα σ έχω αλλά θα σε δέρνω κιόλας γιατί είμαι παθολογικά ζηλιάρης\"
> 
> Ή αυτό με την παρορμητικότητα που λες΄. Οκ, καλό είναι να το πεις απο πριν \"όταν με βλεπεις έτσι, μη μου δίνεις σημασία, δεν ξέρω τι κάνω\"
> 
> Βέβαια, επιμένω ότι ο παρορμητικός και επθετικός θα φανει και χωρίς δήλωση και πολύ νωρίς μάλιστα. Αρκεί να χεις το μυαλό σου στο κεφάλι να το προσέξεις.


ενταξει το να ξερεις ολα τα ελαττωματα σου ειναι θεμα αυτογνωσιας, πχ μπορει να μην ξερεις οτι εισαι παθολογικα ζηλιαρης και να το ανακαλυψεις στην πορεια. παρα πολλα βγαινουν στην επιφανεια μεσα απο μια σχεση, πραματα που πιθανον ουτε ο ιδιος δεν τα ξερες. δε μπορει να εισαι και μεντιουμ να ξερεις ολα τα αρνητικα σου στοιχεια. το θεμα ειναι αυτα που ηδη γνωριζεις για τον εαυτο σου οτι ειναι καθαρα αρνητικα να τα δουλευεις ωστε να εξαφανιστουν. Εμενα δε μου λεει τιποτα να μου πει η αλλη \'\'εχω αυτο κι αυτο το ελαττωμα\'\' χωρις να κανει κατι γι αυτο, το θεμα ειναι να το πει ωστε να μην του ερθει σαν κεραυνος εν αιθρια του αλλου μια μερα η συμπεριφορα του συντροφου του. Και συμφωνω οτι και να μη τα πεις στον αλλον θα τα ανακαλυψει μονος του, αλλα δεν ειναι εκει το θεμα γιατι λεγοντας τα σημαινει οτι εχεις μια σχετικη αυτογνωσια και οτι εισαι προθυμος να δουλεψεις πανω στα αρνητικα στοιχεια του χαρακτηρα σου, κατι που δειχνει σεβασμο στον εαυτο σου και στον αλλον.

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ. ΟΤΑΝ ΠΧ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΘΑ ΒΓΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΑΝ ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΟΥΜΕ, ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΕΓΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ ,ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΣΙΑ.


manthes αυτο που λες δεν ειναι καν ελαττωμα, αυτο ειναι μια συμπεριφορα απλα απαραδεκτη και ακρως εγωιστικη. Ενα τετοιο ατομο που φτανει σε τετοιο σημειο ειναι τοσο εγωιστης που το τελευταιο που θα κανει ειναι να πει τα ελαττωματα του.

----------


## Sofia

καλη μου susperia,

πιστεύω πως τραγικο να το πεις στον αλλο ως ελαττωμα μπορει να μη φαινεται σε μενα ή σε καποιον τρίτο.Σε καποιον που ασκει βια ειναι πιθανοτατα τραγικο να το πει, αφου πρεπει πρωτα να το δει ο ιδιος ως ελλατωμα, να το πει στον ιδιο του τον εαυτο.Μεχρι τοτε νομιζω πως δικαιολογουνται, ρίχνοντας κατηγοριες αλλου....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ ΚΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ SUSPERIA

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> καλη μου susperia,


βρε τι εχω παθει! το συνδρομο του αρναουτογλου πρεπει να χω κολλησει και ολοι με περνανε για γυναικα. ΑΝΤΡΑΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ. το susperia ειναι το ονομα μιας παλιας ταινιας θριλερ. το τελευταιο που σκεφτομονα οταν το βαλα ειναι οτι θα με περνουσαν για γκομενα!




> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> πιστεύω πως τραγικο να το πεις στον αλλο ως ελαττωμα μπορει να μη φαινεται σε μενα ή σε καποιον τρίτο.Σε καποιον που ασκει βια ειναι πιθανοτατα τραγικο να το πει, αφου πρεπει πρωτα να το δει ο ιδιος ως ελλατωμα, να το πει στον ιδιο του τον εαυτο.Μεχρι τοτε νομιζω πως δικαιολογουνται, ρίχνοντας κατηγοριες αλλου....


γι αυτο λεω οτι ειναι θεμα αυτογνωσιας, αν δεν το δεις ο ιδιος οτι ειναι ελαττωμα πως θα το πεις στον αλλον? βεβαια εδω που τα λεμε αν εχει ενα τοσο χοντρο ελαττωμα σαν αυτο που αναφερεις τοτε σιγουρα πρεπει να ειναι εγωιστης για να μην το βλεπει...
παντως και κατι αλλο που ΟΛΟΙ μας πρεπει να το σεβομαστε ειναι και το δικο μας δικαιωμα να μην ανεχομαστε τα ελαττωματα του αλλου. Αν δεν το βλεπει ο αλλος ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι να του το πουμε και να το διεκδικησουμε κιολας.

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ ΚΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ SUSPERIA


ΑΧ ΚΑΛΕ!!! ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ... Σ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΕΝΑ *ΓΛΥΚΙΑ* ΜΟΥ!!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ. ΟΤΑΝ ΠΧ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΘΑ ΒΓΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΑΝ ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΟΥΜΕ, ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΕΓΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ ,ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΣΙΑ.
> 
> 
> manthes αυτο που λες δεν ειναι καν ελαττωμα, αυτο ειναι μια συμπεριφορα απλα απαραδεκτη και ακρως εγωιστικη. Ενα τετοιο ατομο που φτανει σε τετοιο σημειο ειναι τοσο εγωιστης που το τελευταιο που θα κανει ειναι να πει τα ελαττωματα του.


ΚΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ SUSPERIA ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΗ ΜΟΥ. 

ΠΟΙΟ ΘΡΙΛΛΕΡ ΕΙΝΑΙ; ΧΘΕΣ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΟ THE HILLS HAVE EYES KAI ΔΕΝ ΕΒΡΙΣΚΑ ΤΟ DVD. ΣΚΕΤΗ ΠΙΚΡΑ. ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΦΗΤΕΙΑ. ΤΗΝ ΜΑΪΜΟΥ ΟΜΩΣ. ΟΧΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟΤΥΠΟ

----------


## Kleiw

Θα συμφωνήσω με την Σοφία ........... *Το πιο δύσκολο είναι να το παραδεχτείς στον εαυτό σου !!!!* 
Είναι επώδυνο . Και πολλοί άνθρωποι το αποφεύγουν σαν την φωτιά (ενώ δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να δούν τα ελαττώματα των άλλων .)

Γι\'αυτο και βλέπεις σχεδόν ΟΛΟΥΣ τους ανθρώπους , να ψάχνουν τρόπους να δικαιολογήσουν την συμπεριφορά τους . (π.χ. ο επιθετικός θα πει : Μα τον ακούς τι λέει ? Με προκάλεσε .)

Επιπλέον είναι και δύσκολο να δει το ελάττωμα του , όσο το έχει . Το ελάττωμα του π.χ. ζήλεια, επιρρεάζει τον τρόπο που αντιλαμβάνεται τα πράγματα και βγάζει το συμπέρασμα οτι δικαίως ζηλευει , αφού η άλλη το προκαλεί . (τα πάντα : σκέψεις και συναισθήματα οδηγούν στο συμπέρασμα οτι υπάρχουν λόγοι που τον οδηγούν στη ζήλεια και αυτοί οι λόγοι είναι έξω απο αυτόν και αντί να δουλέψει με τον εαυτό του και την ζήλεια του , ρίχνει το φταίξιμο στους άλλους λόγους .)

Τέλος , ακόμα και οι άνθρωποι που κάνουν αυτοκριτική και ζητούν την αυτοβελτίωση , δύσκολα θα παραδεχόταν όλα τα ελαττώματα τους ταυτόχρονα , διότι δεν μπορείς να εστιασεις ταυτόχρονα σε πολλές κατευθύνσεις .

----------


## Sofia

susperia, sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ομως μην αναφερεις τον Αρναουτογλου σε παρακαλω....μπλιαξ!!!!!!!

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> γι αυτο λεω οτι ειναι θεμα αυτογνωσιας, αν δεν το δεις ο ιδιος οτι ειναι ελαττωμα πως θα το πεις στον αλλον? βεβαια εδω που τα λεμε αν εχει ενα τοσο χοντρο ελαττωμα σαν αυτο που αναφερεις τοτε σιγουρα πρεπει να ειναι εγωιστης για να μην το βλεπει...


μα η αυτογνωσια ειναι μια ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ κουβέντα...

νομιζω οτι τα χοντρα μας ελαττωματα, ειναι αυτα που μάς πονανε περισσοτερο κ δυσκολευομαστε να ομολογησουμε περισσοτερο απο άλλα.

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ ΚΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ SUSPERIA
> 
> 
> ΑΧ ΚΑΛΕ!!! ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ... Σ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΕΝΑ *ΓΛΥΚΙΑ* ΜΟΥ!!!


Βλέπω αρχίζετε να εκδηλώνεστε .

\'\'Εδώ υπάρχει ενας έρωτας μεγάλος \'\' που λέει και το άσμα .

(πλάκα κάνω)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

SUSPERIA ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ. ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΗΞΕΡΑ. αντρας ΕΙΣΑΙ;

CITROEN ΕΙΡΩΝΕΥΕΣΑΙ;

----------


## susperia

κλειω για να επιβεβαιωθει ομως οτι ειναι οντως ειναι ελαττωμα πρεπει να το δειξει κι ο καιρος και η συχνοτητα των περιστατικων καθως και οι συνθηκες. Δε σημαινει οτι αν καποιος τσακωθει καποιες φορες ή αν ζηλεψει καποιες αλλες φορες ειναι και αναγκαστικα επιθετικος ή ζηλιαρης. Ενα ελαττωμα ειναι ελαττωμα αν βγαινει στην επιφανεια με ασημαντη αφορμη. Ειδαλλως ο αλλος εχει καποιο ελαττωμα και δεν το ξερει.

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> SUSPERIA ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ. ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΗΞΕΡΑ. αντρας ΕΙΣΑΙ;


ειμαι οτι θες εσυ αντρα μου ΒΑΡΒΑΤΕ!

----------


## Kleiw

Susperia , όλος ο κόσμος μπορεί να λέει σε κάποιο άτομο οτι έχει το τάδε πρόβλημα και εκείνο να μην το βλέπει . Αν θέλει , μπορεί να βρεί εναν τρόπο να ερμηνεύσει τις καταστάσεις και τα μηνύματα και τα περιστατικά , ώστε να δικαιολογηθεί στον εαυτό του .

Επιπλέον ο τρόπος που επιλέγουμε τις καταστάσεις και τους ανθρώπους γύρω μας , είναι πολλές φορές για να μας δώσουν αυτήν την πολυπόθητη επιβεβαίωση και να μην έρθουμε στο δύσκολο σημείο να παραδεχτούμε τα ελαττώματα μας . 

Καθημερινά παρατηρώ ανθρώπους που βλέπουν τα πράγματα μόνο απο μια οπτική γωνία και πιστεύουν οτι βλέπουν την πραγματικότητα .

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> SUSPERIA ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ. ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΗΞΕΡΑ. αντρας ΕΙΣΑΙ;
> 
> 
> ...



Ωπα !!!

Τι γλύκες είναι αυτές ? (φαντάζομαι το λάγνο βλέμμα σου όλο νόημα , καθώς απο τα χείλη σου βγαίνει η παραπάνω φράση :P )

(και εγώ κουμπάρα !)

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by susperia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


κλειω παντως ειναι μυθος οτι στους 2, 3ος δε χωρει. Εμεις σε περιμενουμε με ανοιχτες....αγκαλες (φαντασου το βλεμμα μου ακομη πιο λαγνο).
αλλωστε ξερεις τι λεν για τις κουμπαρες (ο κουμπαρος και η κουμπαρα...)
:)

----------


## imagine

Εγώ από όλο αυτό ένα συμπέρασμα έβγαλα... ο susperia είναι bi ;)

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> Susperia , όλος ο κόσμος μπορεί να λέει σε κάποιο άτομο οτι έχει το τάδε πρόβλημα και εκείνο να μην το βλέπει . Αν θέλει , μπορεί να βρεί εναν τρόπο να ερμηνεύσει τις καταστάσεις και τα μηνύματα και τα περιστατικά , ώστε να δικαιολογηθεί στον εαυτό του .
> 
> Επιπλέον ο τρόπος που επιλέγουμε τις καταστάσεις και τους ανθρώπους γύρω μας , είναι πολλές φορές για να μας δώσουν αυτήν την πολυπόθητη επιβεβαίωση και να μην έρθουμε στο δύσκολο σημείο να παραδεχτούμε τα ελαττώματα μας . 
> 
> Καθημερινά παρατηρώ ανθρώπους που βλέπουν τα πράγματα μόνο απο μια οπτική γωνία και πιστεύουν οτι βλέπουν την πραγματικότητα .


ενταξει καταλαβαινεις πιστευω τι θελω να πω, αμα ο αλλος ειναι ζηλιαρης σε καθε σχεση του τοτε ειναι ζηλιαρης γιατι \'\'ή στραβος ειναι ο γιαλος, ή εσυ στραβα αρμενιζεις\'\'. Αν ομως εκανε μια σχεση και μονο σε αυτη και οχι σε αλλες ειναι ζηλιαρης, τοτε πολυ πιθανον να μη φταιει αυτος γιατι πχ η γκομενα ειναι κουνιστρα. Σιγουρα βλεποντας τα πραματα απο μια οπτικη γωνια δε βγαζεις συμπερασμα. Και πρεπει να τον γνωριζεις και κααποιο καιρο τον αλλον, εδω δεν μπορω να πω με σιγουρια πραματα για ατομα που ξερω απ τα δημοτικο, θα μιλησω με σιγουρια για καποια που ή καποιον που ξερω 2-3 μηνες?

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by imagine_
> Εγώ από όλο αυτό ένα συμπέρασμα έβγαλα... ο susperia είναι bi ;)


βρε ουστ!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

OYΣΤ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΣ ΒΙ. ΚΑΘΑΡΗ ΛΟΥΓΚΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ :cool:

----------


## susperia

ευτυχως που εχω και σενα να διαφυλλασεις την υποληψη μου! ουστ και σε σενα!

----------


## Woman

χαχαχαχ... Απολαμβάνω την \"συζήτησή\" σας!!

Η Θεοφανία μου, έχει ώρα να φανεί..! :)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Παιδιά συγνώμη που διακόπτω αυτές τις ρομαντικές στιγμές, αλλά νομίζω ότι ο ΜΑΝΤΗΕS εννοούσε κάτι διαφορετικό. 
Ένα άτομο που έχει ανάγκη στήριξης και προκειμένου να την βρει υποκρίνεται συναισθήματα που δεν έχει. 
Αν είναι αυτό και δεν κάνω λάθος, πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη αθλιότητα απέναντι σε έναν άλλον άνθρωπο....

Όσο για τα ελλατώματα, σίγουρα δεν μπορούμε να τα λέμε με το που γνωριζόμαστε, γιατί τα περισσότερα από αυτά που έχουμε, δεν τα ξέρουμε ούτε εμείς οι ίδιοι!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Πολλά χρόνια-ελπίζω- ότι θα ζήσω Woman μου!
Ούτε παραγγελία να με είχες!
Πολλά φιλιά!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Τώρα θα παρεξηγηθούμε και μεις!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΤΑ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΟΛΑ ΠΡΙΝ. ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΩ ΤΙΣ ΛΕΞΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ. ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ


ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ
WOMAN ΜΟΥ

ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

MATHES
Ειναι αυτό που είπα;

Υ.Γ. Μόνο εσύ με τον susperia δηλαδή θα κάνετε ζευγαράκι?

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> 
> ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ
> WOMAN ΜΟΥ
> 
> ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ;


Πειράζει που κάποια άτομα, σε αυτό το foroum, τα εκτιμώ πολύ?? Πειράζει MANTHES????????????

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> Υ.Γ. Μόνο εσύ με τον susperia δηλαδή θα κάνετε ζευγαράκι?


χιχιχιχιχι.... πες τα Θεοφανία \"ΜΟΥ\".
Σε λίγο θα τσακωθώ με τον ΜΑΝΤΗΕS, που σε αποκαλεί κι εκείνος \"Θεοφανία μου\"!!!

Υ.Γ. Πότε πρόλαβες και το διόρθωσες, MANTHES??

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ευχαριστώ Woman....Εσύ και...με το ζόρι άλλος ένας....
Σ\' ευχαριστώ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΙΟΡΘΩΝΩ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΩ, ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ;

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΔΙΟΡΘΩΝΩ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΩ, ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ;


Έλα ντε...!!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Ευχαριστώ Woman....Εσύ και...με το ζόρι άλλος ένας....
> Σ\' ευχαριστώ


ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Για το πόσοι με συμπαθούν εδώ μέσα λέω....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΕΝΑΣ; Ο ... ΜΕ ΤΟ ΖΟΡΙ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Δεν ξέρω....κάποιον υποψιάζομαι. Μάλλον εσένα MANTHES

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕ ... ΤΟ ΖΟΡΙ; ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΤΣΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ. Ή ΣΥΜΠΑΘΩ Ή ΟΧΙ. ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΟΥΤΟΠΟΝΗΡΙΕΣ ΣΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Πιστεύω ότι ταιριάζουν οι απόψεις μας....(σε πολλά σημεία)...απλά με την Woman έτυχε να βρεθούμε σε ένα thread και να συμφωνούμε σε πολλά.
Όσο για το αν κάποιοι το παίζουν καλοί για να έχουν με το μέρος τους κάποιους, είναι ο λόγος που τσακώθηκα εδώ μέσα.
Προτιμώ μόνη μου και να λέω την άποψη μου, παρά να υποκρίνομαι κάτι που δεν είμαι και να κοροιδεύω πρώτα απ\' όλα ΕΜΕΝΑ.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΟΜΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ. ΞΕΧΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΓΑΜΟ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ημουν σχεδόν βέβαιη ότι θα μείνω γεροντοκόρη, τώρα σιγουρευτηκα....

----------


## imagine

Εγώ σας συμπαθ\'ω όλους γιατί είμαι καλός άνθρωπος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D:D:D:P

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΓΑΛΑΝΟΜΑΤΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΕΣ.

----------


## imagine

Και ποιοι είναι αυτοί οι ύπουλοι καλοί που θελουν με το μερος τους κάποιους, και γιατί άραγε να τους έχουν?? Σε τι τους ωφελεί?? Τι παιχνίδια ενδοφορουμιακά παίζονται?? Ενημερώστε με pls

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> MATHES
> Ειναι αυτό που είπα;
> 
> Υ.Γ. Μόνο εσύ με τον susperia δηλαδή θα κάνετε ζευγαράκι?





> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ
> WOMAN ΜΟΥ
> 
> ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ;


Παιδια δεν ειναι αναγκη να τσακωνομαστε για το ποιος θα γινει ζευγαρακι με ποιον γιατι.... μου ρθε μια ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ ΙΔΕΑ! Γιατι δε γινομαστε ζευγαρακι οι 3 μας? Εγω, η Θεοφανια και η Woman! Ε? Τι λετε? :)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΝΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ. ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΗΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΥΜΦΟΡΑ ΤΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΕΛΑ. ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ. ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Και γω κουράστηκα MANTHES. 
Άσε που ξημερωνόμαστε στα ξενοδοχεία και γινόμαστε ρεζίλι σε όλο τα τετράγωνο....

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Άσε που ξημερωνόμαστε στα ξενοδοχεία και γινόμαστε ρεζίλι σε όλο τα τετράγωνο....


απ τις φωνες να υποθεσω?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εννοείται....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

MAΣ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑΦΥΛΛΟΠΟΥΛΟ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ.

ΤΟ ΝΙΚ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ;

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Εννοείται....


ειναι που λεει η διαφημιση \'\'αντρα με δοσεις ή...με χρυσες επιδοσεις?\'\' :cool

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Member of the Day is Θεοφανία with 46 posts
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/stats.php

ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΩ. ΚΑΚΟΥΡΓΑ

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> Παιδια δεν ειναι αναγκη να τσακωνομαστε για το ποιος θα γινει ζευγαρακι με ποιον γιατι.... μου ρθε μια ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ ΙΔΕΑ! Γιατι δε γινομαστε ζευγαρακι οι 3 μας? Εγω, η Θεοφανια και η Woman! Ε? Τι λετε? :)


Λες??? Θα σου άρεσε ε???

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΣΕ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΒΑΣΗ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΑΠΟΣΥΝΔΕΔΕΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΘΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ;

ΘΕΛΕΙ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗΣ

----------


## psychangel

πήγαινε :
πίνακας ελέγχου/επεξεργασία προφίλ 

και κοίτα αν το : Περιδιάβαση στα fora ως αόρατος/η 
έχει κλικ ...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΛΛΑΕΙ; ΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ; ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΤΣΕΚΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΟ. ΤΟΥΣ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΚΑΙ EMAIL ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ.

----------


## psychangel

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ..... ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΑΠΟΣΥΝΔΕΔΕΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΘΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ....


Όταν λές \"ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΑΠΟΣΥΝΔΕΔΕΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ\" σημαίνει οτι ΑΚΟΜΑ δεν έχεις συνδεθεί .
Για κάποιο λόγο δε μπορείς να κάνεις login . Σωστά ; 

Όταν σου ξανα παρουσιαστεί αυτό το πρόβλημα δοκίμασε το εξής : 
Κατά τη διαδικασία του login επέλεξε το check box : \"Ασφαλής σύνδεση  αυξημένη ασφάλεια σε υπολογιστές δημόσιας χρήσης\"

και δες αν θα μπείς ...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ. ΕΝΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΔΕΔΕΜΕΝΟΣ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΣΥΝΔΕΕΙ. ΟΣΟ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΘΥΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ. ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ. ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 5 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΕΣΤΡΕΨΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ.

ΤΟ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

psychangel ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΞΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΣΟΥ

----------


## justme

Πολλά μου σου του βλέπω........

Όταν είναι για τίποτα κουφέτα ενημερώστε ναι???

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ. ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΜΟΙΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΤΗΡΙΑ

----------


## CeliaM

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ. ΕΝΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΔΕΔΕΜΕΝΟΣ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΣΥΝΔΕΕΙ. ΟΣΟ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΘΥΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ. ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ. ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 5 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΕΣΤΡΕΨΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ.
> 
> ΤΟ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ


Μόνο στο e-psychology στο κάνει;

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΝΑΙ. ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 5-6 ΜΕΡΕΣ. ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ 1-2 ΦΟΡΕΣ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΕΣΑ;

----------


## Woman

Έχεις μοναξιές MANTHES????

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΛΑΓΧΟΛΙΑ. ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΜΕΡΑ. ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΟΜΟΥΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΣΗ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ

----------


## justme

Τουλάχιστον εσύ κοιμήθηκες νωρίς.......

----------


## Bonnie1

Just me αντε για υπνο. Σκεψου οτι αν καταφερεις και κοιμηθεις θα ξημερωσει γρηγορα¨)

----------


## justme

Τώρα που το λές όντος πρέπει να σκεφτώ,,,,,,.
Καληνύχτα άπαντες

----------


## Woman

Ξυπνήσατε??

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ναι κοριτσάκι μου....ο MANTHES είναι χαμένος....

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Ναι κοριτσάκι μου....ο MANTHES είναι χαμένος....


Πολύ θέλω να δώ τι θα πεί μόλις το διαβάσει αυτό...λοοοολ.....

----------


## Woman

Αχ βρε Θεοφανία... ΦΟΒΕΡΗ, όπως πάντα άλλωστε :) :) :)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

TIΠΟΤΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μια απλή μετάφραση παρακαλώ....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΣΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Είναι οι μέρες μας. 
Όταν θα έχω κουράγιο θα σας γράψω τι πέρασα τις τελευταίες δυο εβδομάδες...
Προς το παρόν δηλώνω άγνοια και περιμένω να περάσουν.
Κάνε το ίδιο...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Λέω ότι αυτές οι μέρες δεν είναι καλές...
Δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει και στους άλλους, αλλά εμένα με πάει πολύ άσχημα.
Στο είπα γιατί είπες ότι δεν έχεις κουράγιο να απαντήσεις και σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να είσαι και συ πεσμένος...

----------


## susperia

πολυ αλληλοκατανοηση βλεπω! τι συμβαινει εδω? εδω υπαρχει ενας ερωτας μεγαλος (που λεει και το τραγουδι)!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μιλάω σοβαρά...
Από διάθεση πως είστε;

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΟΛΥ ΠΕΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΜΕΝΟΣ. ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΟΥΝ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ, ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ. ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ, ΟΥΤΕ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΞΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ

----------


## Woman

Κι εγώ τα ίδια παιδιά... !

Υ.Γ. Καλά κάνεις MANTHES

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ENNOEIΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΡΥΒΟΜΑΙ; ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΛΕΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΟ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ; ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΚΟΡΟϊΔΕΥΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ. 

ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΕΙΕΣ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΝ ΠΟΡΙΣΜΑ ΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ Ή ΑΝ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΝΟΜΑΙ. ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΟΥΛΟΥΔΕΝΙΑ;

----------


## susperia

ας φανω κι εγω κοινοτυπος κι ας πω κι εγω οτι ειμαι πεσμενος. η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ειμαι κι εγω στα καλυτερα μου, ουτε στα χειροτερα μου ομως κιολας.

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Λέω ότι αυτές οι μέρες δεν είναι καλές...
> Δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει και στους άλλους, αλλά εμένα με πάει πολύ άσχημα.


Λες να φταίνε οι συγκεκριμένες μέρες?Κι εγώ χάλια είμαι εδώ και κάποιες μέρες.Βέβαια όχι ότι και τις υπόλοιπες ήμουν και τέλεια αλλά ήμουν μια πάνω μια κάτω.Ενώ τώρα έχω κολλήσει στο κάτω εδώ και καμιά δεκαριά μέρες και δεν λέω να ξεκολλήσω.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

KAΛΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΛΟΥΛΟΥΔΕΝΙΑ. ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΕΛΗ ΧΑΡΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ. 
ΑΥΤΟ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 10 ΜΕΡΕΣ. ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ;

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ENNOEIΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΡΥΒΟΜΑΙ; ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΛΕΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΟ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ; ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΚΟΡΟϊΔΕΥΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ. 
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΕΙΕΣ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΝ ΠΟΡΙΣΜΑ ΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ Ή ΑΝ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΝΟΜΑΙ. ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΟΥΛΟΥΔΕΝΙΑ;


Ναι αυτό εννοώ.. Εγώ δεν μπορώ να υποκριθώ ότι είμαι καλά όταν δεν είμαι. 

Και γιατί να το κάνω άλλωστε?? Έτσι πιέζομαι περισσότερο! Καλύτερα να το δείχνεις, για να φεύγει και πιο γρήγορα αυτή η μαυρίλα!

Πάντως γενικά, πολλά άτομα που γνωρίζω δεν είναι στα καλύτερά τους.. που να οφείλεται άραγε??

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΓΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΕΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΗΝ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΗΜΕΡΟ. ΚΑΙ ΧΘΕΣ ΕΠΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΛΕΓΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΗΝ. ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΒΑΛΕ ΟΤΙ ΧΘΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 6 ΩΡΕΣ. ΚΟΙΜΗΘΗΚΑ ΚΑΙ 4 ΩΡΕΣ ΜΟΝΟ.

ΟΠΟΤΕ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΙΚΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> KAΛΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΛΟΥΛΟΥΔΕΝΙΑ. ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΕΛΗ ΧΑΡΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ. 
> ΑΥΤΟ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 10 ΜΕΡΕΣ. ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ;


Ναι,κάνεις λάθος...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΟΥΤΕ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ; ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ;

----------


## Dalia

Δεν θέλω να το συζητήσω αυτό τώρα.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΑΚΟΥΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΕΓΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΕΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΗΝ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΗΜΕΡΟ. ΚΑΙ ΧΘΕΣ ΕΠΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΛΕΓΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΗΝ.


Ωχχχ..................

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα :(((

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΤΩ ΘΑ ΔΩ ΕΝΑ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΘΡΙΛΕΡ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΘΩ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ. ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΘΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ

----------


## Woman

Ποιο???? Για πες.. γιατι μου αρέσουν κι εμένα τα θριλερ!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΧΘΕΣ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΟ \'\'THE HILLS HAVE EYES\'\', ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΔΩ ΤΟ ΣΙΚΟΥΕΛ. ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟΤΥΠΟ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ \'80.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ευτυχώς στη ζωή όπως υπάρχουν τα κάτω, υπάρχουν και τα πάνω...
Ελπίζω να έρθουν γιατί έχουμε μπουκώσει από τη μαυρίλα...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΑΣ ΑΦΗΝΩ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΕ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ:

ΓΙΑ ΦΕΡΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗ
ΣΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΦΟΝΙΑ ΣΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΛΗΣΤΗ
ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΑΣΕΙ
ΓΙΑ ΟΣΕΣ Μ\'ΑΝΟΙΞΕ ΠΛΗΓΕΣ
ΤΟΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΦΕΡΟΥΝΕ ΘΗΛΕΙΕΣ
ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Βάλτε Λαζόπουλο μήπως και μας φτιάξει η διάθεση.........

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Βάλτε Λαζόπουλο μήπως και μας φτιάξει η διάθεση.........


Νομίζω πως έχεις δίκιοοο

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΕΝ ΧΡΙΣΤΩ ΑΔΕΡΦΟΙ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΕΔΩ;

----------


## Woman

χαχαχαχαχα... το είδες το θρίλερ???

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΘΕΣΙΝΟ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εγώ θα βάλω τωρα το Ελίζαμπεθ με τη Μπλάνσετ...για να δούμε

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΞΕΝΕΡΩΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Βάλτε Λαζόπουλο μήπως και μας φτιάξει η διάθεση.........


Αχ!Τέλειος ο Χατζηγιάννης!!! :)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Θα χει χτυπήσει 80%!

----------


## Dalia

Ε ναι,σίγουρα.Πάντα χτυπάει νούμερα ο Λάκης,πόσο μάλλον σήμερα που είχε και τον Χατζηγιάννη.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Την περασμένη εβδομάδα εκανε μέσο όρο 60% με ανώτερο 70%.
Με Χατζηγιάννη απογειώθηκε....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟΝ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΛΑΖΟΠΟΥΛΟ; ΕΧΩ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟΝ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΛΑΖΟΠΟΥΛΟ; ΕΧΩ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ


Βρε μπας και εισαι ο Κουγιας?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ; ΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ; ΤΡΕΛΙΤΣΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΕ. ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟΝ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΛΑΖΟΠΟΥΛΟ; ΕΧΩ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ
> 
> 
> Βρε μπας και εισαι ο Κουγιας?


Ή μήπως η Σαρρή?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΣΥ ΠΑΡΕ ΤΗΛ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΛΑΚΙΤΣΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ. ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ; ΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ; ΤΡΕΛΙΤΣΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΕ. ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ


Εχεις μπερδευτεί...
Ο Λαζόπουλος έχει πάει στρατό.

----------


## Dalia

Οπως και να έχει είναι ωραίος ο Λάκης.Τα λέει ωραία και έχει πλάκα.Δεν είναι τυχαία η επιτυχία που έχει.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Λέει τις περισσότερες αλήθειες και για μένα έχει μακράν το πιο έξυπνο χιούμορ....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΙ ΧΙΟΥΜΟΡ ΕΧΕΙ; ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΜΕ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΜΑΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΕΣ ΛΕΕΙ. ΑΠΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΕΜΑΙL

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΤΙ ΧΙΟΥΜΟΡ ΕΧΕΙ; ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΜΕ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΜΑΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΕΣ ΛΕΕΙ. ΑΠΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ


Λαθος!!



> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Λέει τις περισσότερες αλήθειες και για μένα έχει μακράν το πιο έξυπνο χιούμορ....


Σωστο!!

ο Λαζοπουλος εχει πολυ εξυπνο χιουμορ, δεν κολωνει στο να πει οτιδηποτε και ειναι πολυ καυστικος! Πιστευω οτι τετοιους ανθρωπους εχει αναγκη η τηλεοραση για να ξυπνησει και λιγο ο κοσμος. Κατι επισης που πρεπει να πω ειναι οτι δε συμφωνω με ολες τις πολιτικες του αποψεις και πιστευω οτι σε καποια (ισως αρκετα) πραματα εχει λαθος. Αλλα και μονο που ξεσηκωνει με την καυστικοτητα του και σε κανει να νιωθεις οτι πρεπει να αντιδρασεις για αυτα που συμβαινουν, παραλληλα με το απιστευτο χιουμορ που εχει, δικαιολογουν περα για περα τις τηλεθεασεις που κανει.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

1. ΕΠΙΜΕΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ
2. ΔΕΝ ΤΟΛΜΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΡΙΤΙΚΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΜΜΑ ΤΟΥ, ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΡΟΠΑΓΑΝΔΑ ΣΕ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝ
3. ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΘΕΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΤΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΕ ΠΛΑΓΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ
4. ΕΠΙΜΕΝΩ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΧΙΟΥΜΟΡ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΜΑΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΕΣ. ΑΠΛΑ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ

Υ.Γ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΣΙΑ ΠΙΑΣΤΗΚΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ. ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ, ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ

----------


## justme

Ο Λάκης και ο Μάκης ΑΝ είχαν πάει στρατό μιά χαρά θα τα λέγαν.
Αλλά έχοντας δηλώσει και οι δύο τρελλοί πρέπει ως τέτοιους να τους αποδεχτούμε.

Από την άλλη βέβαια τελικά ΜΟΝΟ από τρελλό μαθαίνεις την αλήθεια

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΡΙΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ. 
ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΗΘΙΚΟΛΟΓΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ

ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΑ ΝΑΡΚΩΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΡΩΤΙΚΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ. ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΙ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΕΜΜΑΤΑ

ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ. ΘΕΣΗ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ.

----------


## justme

Μόνο από ταγματάρχες και πάνω επιτρέπονται να ομιλούν

Και φυσικά οι γυναίκες απαγορεύονται διά ροπάλου να εκφέρουν την όποια γνώμη

Σωστά???

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΤΙ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΕΧΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΦΑΩ ΜΠΑΝ. 
ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΙΜΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ; ΜΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ;

----------


## susperia

τι εννοεις δε μπορεις να παρεις θεση δημοσια? αυτο δεν εκανες μολις? κοιτα ετσι κι αλλιως δε μπορει να συμφωνει καποιος με ολες τις αποψεις ενος ατομου, οποτε λογικο ειναι αν σε καποιους δεν αρεσει, ειδικα αν εχει εντελως αντιθετη ιδεολογια. τωρα εγω νομιζω σαν πολιτης μια χαρα δικαιωμα εχει να κρινει, οπως και να κρινεται βεβαια.

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΙΜΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ; ΜΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ;


δηλαδη εγω αν δεν ειμαι μαγειρας δε μπορω να πω τη γνωμη μου για το φαι?

----------


## justme

Από την άλλη πάλι αυτό με τους τραγουδιστές έχει παραγίνει πιά.
Από τον ελληνικό κινηματογράφο μέχρι σήμερα δεν μπορεί να γίνει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ αν δεν υπάρχει και ένα (τουλάχιστον)
τραγούδι?
Δηλαδή τι θα έχανε (εκτός από θεαματικότητα) ο Λαζόπουλος αν δεν ήταν σήμερα ο Χατζηγιάννης εκεί?
Από σατυρική εκπομπή ξεκίνησε σε \"άντε στην υγειά μας θα καταντήσει\"

(Χάρρυ Κλυν αθάνατε αναφωνώ σκεπτόμενος τον Τραμπάκουλα)

----------


## justme

Βρε εδώ άνθρωπος που ήταν Υπουργός Εθνικής Αμυνας δεν έχει πάει στρατό τώρα ο Λάκης μας πείραξε?????

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΝΑΡΚΩΤΙΚΑ Ή ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΕΡΦΗ. ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΗΘΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ.

ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΣΤΟΧΟ. ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΕΙ ΤΡΕΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ. ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ

----------


## susperia

και μενα μου καθεται καπως οταν δημοσια προσωπα δεν εχουν παει στρατο, αλλα κι απ την αλλη σκεφτομαι πως τετοιο μπουρδελλο που ναι ο στρατος, ισως καλα κανουν αυτοι που μπορουν και δεν πανε. Παντως μηπως κι ολοι αυτοι που πηγαινουν δεν προαπαθουν να χρησιμοποιησουν βυσματα για να περασουν οσο καλυτερα γινεται στο στρατο? θελω να πω δηλαδη οτι στο θεμα στρατου οσο μπορεις να τον αποφυγεις ή τελωςπαντων να περασεις οσο το δυνατον πιο καλα, το κανεις, δε λες οχι δε χρησιμοποιω το βυσμα ειναι θεμα τιμης!

----------


## susperia

αλλα 3 ποστ σου μειναν manthes, για να γινεις senior member, μετα απ αυτο ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι να σκυβουμε το κεφαλι απο σεβασμο!

----------


## justme

ΝΑ σε ρωτήσω δύο πράγματα manthes και αν thes (καλό έε) μου απαντάς.....
Την πρώην σου την χώρισες ή σε χώρισε και ότι και αν έγινε υπήρχε κάποια συγκεκριμένη αιτία?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΠΑΤΡΙΩΤΗΣ. ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΙΛΟΥΣΕ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ. ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ. 

ΚΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΟΠΕΡΑΣΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ ΘΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΤΑ ΣΥΝΟΡΑ. ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΤΗ ΜΟΝΗ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΜΕΤΑΘΕΣΗ. ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΗΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΟΡΑΜΑ. ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΕΣΟ. ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ. ΑΠΛΑ ΘΕΩΡΟΥΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ ΤΥΧΕΡΟΥΣ

----------


## justme

Susperia ένα δημόσιο (πολιτικό) πρόσωπο υποτίθεται πως ενεργεί για το καλό της χώρας. Πως αυτήν υπηρετεί και ΟΧΙ το προσωπικό συμφέρον.
Με τους καλλιτέχνες (που έχουν γίνει δημόσια πρόσωπα γιατί μπορούν να πουλήσουν ένα zastava σε τιμή mercedes) δεν μπορώ να έχω κάτι. Την πάρτη τους κοιτάνε.
Edit O συγκεκριμένος όμως τα λέει ωραία ο άτιμος.......

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΧΩΡΙΣΜΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ. ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΥΤΗ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΣΕ.

ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΘΕΣΕΣ ΣΩΣΤΑ. ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ: ΜΑΝ THES ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ;

----------


## justme

ok

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> ........Πιστευω οτι τετοιους ανθρωπους εχει αναγκη η τηλεοραση για να ξυπνησει και λιγο ο κοσμος. ......


Κάτι τέτοια διαβάζει και το μέλος ΣΗΦΗΣ και μετά άντε να τον μαζέψεις με τα think - rethink του..........

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ Ο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΤΣΗΦΤΗΣ; 

ΔΙΠΛΟΣ ΘΡΙΑΜΒΟΣ. ΑΝΕΒΗΚΑ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΚΡΙΣΗ
Member of the Day is MANTHES with 29 posts

----------


## susperia

δεν ειδες το ποστ μου πανω πανω που στο πα οτι ανεβαινεις κατηγορια? για να μη σου ρθει αποτομα το κανα! 

justme συμφωνω με αυτα που λες. πολιτικος και να ΜΗΝ εχει παει στο στρατο ειναι απλα απαραδεκτο και θα πρεπε να τιμωρειται αυστηρα.

----------


## Prince_Philip

καλημερες ;)

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by justme_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by susperia_
> ........Πιστευω οτι τετοιους ανθρωπους εχει αναγκη η τηλεοραση για να ξυπνησει και λιγο ο κοσμος. ......
> 
> 
> Κάτι τέτοια διαβάζει και το μέλος ΣΗΦΗΣ και μετά άντε να τον μαζέψεις με τα think - rethink του..........


ισως ο Σηφης να ναι η πιο cult φιγουρα που περασε απο δω μεσα!

----------


## justme

Καλώς τον πρίγκηπα...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΥΠΟΨΗΦΙΟΤΗΤΑ. ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ.

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΦΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΥΠΝΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΑ 3 ΩΡΕΣ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΜΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΗΛΙΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ. ΚΑΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΗΛΙΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΖΑΛΑΔΑ. ΟΠΟΤΕ ΣΑΣ ΑΦΗΝΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΟΣ

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΥΠΟΨΗΦΙΟΤΗΤΑ. *ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ.*


αυτο για αστειο το πες ετσι? για δες ποσοι στο κοινοβουλιο δεν εχουν παει στρατο! αντε πεσε για υπνο να μας εισαι ξεκουραστος αυριο!

γεια σου και σε σενα πριγκηπα!

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> 
> ισως ο Σηφης να ναι η πιο cult φιγουρα που περασε απο δω μεσα!


Μη νομίζεις ότι δεν θα επανέλθει.
Το trolling έχει επναληψιμότητα
Εκείνο το χ=0 z=0/χ είμαι σίγουρος πως θα το ξαναδώ

----------


## justme

*prince*_philip έφερα και τα όργανα (αν αυτά περίμενες.......)
http://www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/musik/a010.gif http://www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/musik/a015.gif http://www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/musik/a020.gif

----------


## susperia

χαχαχαχχαχααααα καλο!!!

----------


## Christine

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΑ!!! είμαι online για να ακουσω λιγη μουσικη...κ ηρθα να δω τι κανετε...να χαλαρωσω πριν φυγω για δουλειες μου. Μπας κ ανεβουμε λιγο.. εχθες ειχαμε περιπετειες.....τρεαχαμε τον πατερα μου λογω κήλης! Θα πρεπει να εχει εγχειριστει τωρα στη Συρο. αντε να τελειωσει κ αυτο.

----------


## Woman

Καλημέρα! 

Τι έγινε?? Μόνο η Christine κι εγώ ξυπνήσαμε από νωρίς???? 

Βλέπω είχατε ολονύχτιο εχτές ε??

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ. 
CHRISTINE ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ :cool:

ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΣΟΥ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Καλημέρα παιδάκια
Βαριέμαι να τσακωθώ μαζί σας για τον Λαζόπουλο.
Ελπίζω σήμερα να είναι μια καλύτερη μέρα...

MANTHES
Σου έστειλα mail..

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΡΧΙΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ. ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ. ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ 2 ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ

1. ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΟ
2. ΝΑ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ Ο ΠΑΟΚ ΣΤΗΝ Α2

Υ.Γ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΡΟΠΟ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΑΡΧΙΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ. ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ. ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ 2 ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ
> 
> 1. ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΟ
> 2. ΝΑ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ Ο ΠΑΟΚ ΣΤΗΝ Α2
> 
> Υ.Γ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΡΟΠΟ



1. Τι΄ομάδα είσαι? Ελπίζω ΑΕΚ

2. Κάντο όπως σου βγαίνει....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΙ αεκ ΒΡΕ; ΠΛΑΚΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΛΕΩ; :cool:

ΤΟ 2 ΣΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ Υ.Γ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εννοείται...πως εκει πάει, αν και νομίζω ότι η δική μου πρόταση είναι πιο ξεκάθαρη γενικότερα...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ; ΓΑΜΟΥ;

ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ; :P

----------


## Θεοφανία

Το αλτχάιμερ φταίει, δεν είναι τίποτα...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ. 

ΑΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΥΠΟΨΗ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΜΑΡΚΑ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΠΟΚΩΔΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΡΤ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ

Υ.Γ ΤΙ ΡΩΤΑΩ ΤΩΡΑ; ΜΟΝΟ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ. ΠΟΙΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΑΡΑΓΕ; :cool:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Το *αλτ*χάιμερ φταίει, δεν είναι τίποτα...


ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ :P

----------


## Θεοφανία

Βλέπεις; 
Με έχει χτυπήσει παντού το σκασμένο...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΑΣ ΑΦΗΝΩ. ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΩ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΨΩ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΙΣ 4:30

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> *ΕΣΥ ΠΑΡΕ ΤΗΛ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΣΟΥ* ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΛΑΚΙΤΣΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ. ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ;


ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΝΤΑΛΙΑ

ΟΣΟ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΜΕ ΕΝΤΟΝΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΕΚΝΕΥΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ. ΔΕΝ ΖΗΤΑΩ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΠΛΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΗΛΙΘΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ.

ΤΩΡΑ ΦΕΥΓΩ

----------


## Dalia

Εχω συνηθίσει να σε βλέπω να γράφεις κακίες.Δεν δίνω σημασία.Μπορείς να γράφεις ότι θέλεις.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Dalia...
Περίμενα περισσότερη ανωτερότητα από σένα...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΠΕΣΤΡΕΨΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ

ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΔΕΣ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΖΗΤΗΣΑ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ. Ο ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΣ. ΑΠΛΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΤΗΚΑ ΕΝΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΜΟΥ. ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΖΗΤΑΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ελπίζω ότι κάνεις λάθος....
Περιμένω...για να δούμε

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

EΓΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΟ ΣΕΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μην αρχίζεις πάλι...
Δεν μας πέφτει λόγος. 
Μιλάω για την κοινή μας πορεί εδώ μέσα και όχι για τα προσωπικά προβλήματα του καθενός...

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Ελπίζω ότι κάνεις λάθος....
> Περιμένω...για να δούμε


Τι περιμένεις?Δεν κατάλαβα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Περίμενα να δείξεις ανωτερώτητα τη στιγμή που κάποιος καταλαβαίνει πως έκανε λάθος και να αντιδράσεις ανάλογα,,,,

----------


## Dalia

Βρε Θεοφανία,τι ανωτερότητα?Οτι και να γράψω,σε διάφορα θέματα,πετάει και μια ειρωνία από κάτω.Κι όμως δεν δίνω σημασία,δεν απαντάω γιατί δεν θέλω να το συνεχίσω.

----------


## Christine

Χαίρετε! Πλακατζής είναι απο ότι εχω καταλαβει! Δεν είναι κακό παιδί.

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by Christine_
> Χαίρετε! Πλακατζής είναι απο ότι εχω καταλαβει! Δεν είναι κακό παιδί.


ναι ε?

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by Christine_
> Χαίρετε! Πλακατζής είναι απο ότι εχω καταλαβει! Δεν είναι κακό παιδί.


Καλά μην παίρνεις και όρκο...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εγώ προσπαθώ να είμαι όσο πιο αντικειμενική γίνεται...
Δεν μιλάω για άλλα θέματα γιατί δεν ξέρω.
Εδώ που είχα ανάμιξη σου είπα τη γνώμη μου.
Είναι δικό σας θέμα και συγνώμη που ανακατεύτηκα

----------


## susperia

εγω παντως θα την πω τη γνωμη μου τελειως ασχετα απ τη νταλια. ο μανθες κακο παιδι δεν ειναι αλλα ειναι ξεροκεφαλος κι αγυριστο κεφαλι! βεβαια ασχετα απ αυτο απο μενα εχει ασυλια για ιστορικους λογους! :cool
που εισαι μανθες να υπερασπιστεις τη θεση σου? οεο?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Θα το ξαναπώ για πολλοστή φορά
Πιστεύω ότι εδώ μέσα γίνεται σοβαρή δουλειά και πρέπει πάνω απ όλα να σεβόμαστε ο ένας τον άλλον και να διατηρούμε μια σοβαρότητα για να μη το κάνουμε [email protected]@@
Απο κει και πέρα ο καθένας λειτουργεί δημοκρατικά. Δε μπορεί να αρέσουμε όλοι σε όλους...

----------


## Dalia

Θεοφανία έχεις δίκιο.Ας παίρνουμε τα θετικά που μας προσφέρει αυτό το φόρουμ και να αφήνουμε στην άκρη τους καυγάδες και τις κόντρες.Δεν οφελούν.

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Θα το ξαναπώ για πολλοστή φορά
> Πιστεύω ότι εδώ μέσα γίνεται σοβαρή δουλειά και πρέπει πάνω απ όλα να σεβόμαστε ο ένας τον άλλον και να διατηρούμε μια σοβαρότητα για να μη το κάνουμε [email protected]@@
> Απο κει και πέρα ο καθένας λειτουργεί δημοκρατικά. Δε μπορεί να αρέσουμε όλοι σε όλους...


αυτο πηγαινε σε μενα? εγω τη γνωμη μου θα τη λεω, δημοκρατια εχουμε κι ο καθενας μπορει να κανει κριτικη σε οποιον θελει. αλλωστε συγκεκριμενα με τον μανθες εχουμε κριτικαρει πολλες φορες ο ενας τον αλλον.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Όχι susperia...πηγαίνει σε όλους μας!
Αλήθεια, εγώ παίρνω πολλά από δω και δεν θέλω μια μέρα να απομυθοποιήσω όλο αυτό που γίνεται...

----------


## susperia

Ακριβως ομως επειδη ειμαστε σαν μια κοινοτητα εδω μεσα δε μπορει να ειμαστε παντα μελι-γαλα μεταξυ μας. Αλλωστε κι εσυ Θεοφανια αν θυμαμαι καλα ελεγες οτι καλυτερα να μην υποκρινεσαι και να λες τη γνωμη σου παρα να λες οτι θελουν να ακουσουν οι αλλοι. Πολλες φορες αυτο περιλαμβανει και κριτικη. Και ειμαι σιγουρπος οτι ακομα κι ο ιδιος ο μανθες θα συμφωνει μαζι μου. εγω προσωπικα ακολουθω την τακτικη του οπως μου μιλανε μιλαω. Αν καποιος γενικα δε με κριτικαρει δε θα τον κριτικαρω (σε προσωπικο επιπεδο), αν οχι τοτε θα το κανω, και φυσικα επιτρεπω και στον αλλον αμα θελει να κανει το ιδιο.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Christine_
> Χαίρετε! Πλακατζής είναι απο ότι εχω καταλαβει! Δεν είναι κακό παιδί.
> 
> 
> Καλά μην παίρνεις και όρκο...


ΕΚΔΗΛΩΘΗΚΕΣ

ΣΟΥΣΠΙΡΑΚΟ ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΣΤ

Υ.Γ. ΒΛΕΠΩ ΜΠΑΣΚΕΤ. ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΗΜΙΧΡΟΝΟ. ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΤΕ ΕΣΕΙΣ. ΘΑ ΛΕΙΠΩ ΑΡΚΕΤΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΔΟΣΦΑΙΡΟ.

----------


## justme

Μιας και πιάσαμε τον συμφορουμίστα Manthes ας πώ και εγώ την γνώμη μου (έτσι για να έχει μία πιό σφαιρική άποψη για το τι θεωρούν οι άλλοι όσο τον αφορά)
Αν ξεπεράσει 3 θεματάκια με τον χαρακτήρα του θα είναι πιό ευτυχισμένος και ως εκ τούτου φορέας λιγότερων αρνητικών κυμάτων σε τρίτους
1) Το γεγονός ότι θεωρεί τον ευατό του υπαράνω κάποιων άλλων
2) Το γεγονός ότι (ίσως και εξαιτίας του Νο 1) θεωρεί τους γιατρούς στον ψυχικό τομέα μόνο κατάλληλους για όσους είναι \"βαριά\" (άραγε ποιός ο ορισμός του \"βαριά\"??) άρρωστους
3) Το γεγονός ότι ψάχνει σε μία άλλη (γυναικεία) ύπαρξη την δική του ευτυχία


(τα ανωτέρο είναι γραμμένα με πάσα καλή πρόθεση)

----------


## Θεοφανία

susperia...
Εννοείται ότι πρέπει να διαφωνούμε για να γίνεται υγιείς και δημοκρατικός διάλογος, αλλά αυτό είναι διαφορετικό από τις προσωπικές επιθέσεις, ειδικά όταν δεν τα βγάζουμε πέρα με τον άλλον, όπως έγινε στη δική μου περίπτωση.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

JUSTME ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ

1. ΠΑΝΤΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ. ΑΥΤΟ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟΙ. ΑΛΛΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΟΙ. ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΝΟΗΤΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ
2. ΔΕΝ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΙΑ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΥΣ. ΑΠΛΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΥΤΟΓΝΩΣΙΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ, ΠΟΥ ΟΦΕΙΛΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΛΥΣΩ. ΑΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΣΟ ΒΑΡΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΑ
3. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΝΟΗΤΟ ΝΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΣΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΓΑΠΗ. ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΤΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΟΥ.

(τα ανωτέρο είναι γραμμένα με πάσα καλή πρόθεση)

ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ. ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΕΙ ΕΙΡΩΝΙΕΣ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΤΙ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΑΦΗΣΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΣΙΕΣ.

Υ.Γ. ΑΡΧΙΣΕ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΣΚΕΤ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΞΑΝΑΠΟΥΜΕ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΣ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ. ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΕΙ ΕΙΡΩΝΙΕΣ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΤΙ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΑΦΗΣΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΣΙΕΣ.


Ακριβώς αυτά που λέει ο justme.Πραγματικά αυτά που γράφει εκφράζουν και τη δική μου γνώμη.Δεν το έκρυψα άλλωστε,στα έχω ήδη πει κι άλλη φορά.Και δεν είναι διάγνωση,γνώμη είναι.

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Εννοείται ότι πρέπει να διαφωνούμε για να γίνεται υγιείς και δημοκρατικός διάλογος, αλλά αυτό είναι διαφορετικό από τις προσωπικές επιθέσεις, ειδικά όταν δεν τα βγάζουμε πέρα με τον άλλον, όπως έγινε στη δική μου περίπτωση.


Αυτό εννοώ κι εγώ σ\'αυτήν την περίπτωση.Οταν μου λέει κακίες για το πρόβλημά μου και το πώς προσπαθώ να το αντιμετωπίσω και για τον χαρακτήρα μου τότε ξεφεύγει από διάλογο όπου εκφράζουμε διαφορετικές απόψεις και γίνεται προσωπικό το θέμα.Αλλά νομίζω σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις δεν έχει νόημα να τσακωνόμαστε,αφού δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βγει άκρη.

----------


## justme

Φαντάζομαι δεν θα είναι δύσκολο να διαχωριστεί το αρχικό κείμενο από την απάντησή μου.......



> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> JUSTME ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ
> 
> 1. ΠΑΝΤΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ. ΑΥΤΟ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟΙ. ΑΛΛΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΟΙ. ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΝΟΗΤΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ
> ------------Προσωπικά εγώ (και ίσως και κάποιοι άλλα εκατομύρια ανθρώπων) θεωρώ πως ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι αυτονόητα ίσος με όλους τους άλλους. Διαφορετικός μεν αλλά επουδενί ανώτερος ή κατώτερος.
> 
> 2. ΔΕΝ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΙΑ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΥΣ. ΑΠΛΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΥΤΟΓΝΩΣΙΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ, ΠΟΥ ΟΦΕΙΛΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΛΥΣΩ. ΑΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΣΟ ΒΑΡΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΑ
> -------------Από ότι έχω αντιληφθεί (αφήνοντας και ένα ενδεχόμενο να έχω λάθος αλλά με την ανωτέρο απάντησή σου δεν γίνεται ξεκάθαρο) νομίζω ότι απορρίπτεις γενικά τους γιατρούς και όχι μόνο ειδικά για την δική σου περίπτωση. Θεωρόντας όμως κάτι τέτοιο σε βαθμό που να σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι όποιος έχει αντίθετη άποψη είναι τουλάχιστον για λύπηση προσπαθείς να απορρίψεις ολόκληρη επιστήμη.
> 
> ...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

JUSTME ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ Η ΝΤΑΛΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΘΗΚΕ ΚΑΙ Η ΙΔΙΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΟ. ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ. ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΜΑΝΙΑ. ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΑ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ

ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΡΡΙΠΤΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ. ΑΠΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΘΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ; ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΟΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΕΧΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ. ΚΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΥΠΗΣΗ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ. ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ. ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΙ ΧΙΛΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ. ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΠΙΑ

ΑΛΛΟΙ ΝΙΩΘΟΥΝ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ ΒΓΑΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ Ή ΚΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΗ. ΕΓΩ ΒΑΖΩ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ. ΠΡΟΤΙΜΩ Η ΨΥΧΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΙΣΟΡΡΟΠΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΥΛΙΚΑ ΑΓΑΘΑ

*(τα ανωτέρο είναι γραμμένα με πάσα καλή πρόθεση) ---------- Το τόνισα καθώς πιστεύω ότι δεν του έδωσες σημασία* 

ΝΤΑΛΙΑ ΟΣΟ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ. ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΞΑΝΑΠΕΙ. ΤΡΕΛΙΤΣΑ ΠΟΥΛΑ ΑΛΛΟΥ. ΟΧΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> susperia...
> Εννοείται ότι πρέπει να διαφωνούμε για να γίνεται υγιείς και δημοκρατικός διάλογος, αλλά αυτό είναι διαφορετικό από τις προσωπικές επιθέσεις, ειδικά όταν δεν τα βγάζουμε πέρα με τον άλλον, όπως έγινε στη δική μου περίπτωση.


Οχι παντα Θεοφανια, εξαρταται απ το θεμα.Κι αυτο γιατι σαν ανθρωποι ολοι μας εχουμε μια σταση ζωης και καποιες αντιληψεις στο κεφαλι μας και συμφωνα μ αυτα πορευομαστε. καποιος που εχει τις ιδιες αντιληψεις με μας, ειδικα σε θεματα που θεωρουμς ευαισθητα, μας προκαλει συμπαθεια, ενω ενας με τελειως διαφορετικες αντιπαθεια. Μεσα απο τις απαντησεις καθενος εδω μεσα διαφαινεται σε ενα βαθμο και η αντιληψη του γενικοτερα και γι αυτο μια απαντηση σε ενα ευαισθητο θεμα ειδικα μπορει να γινει και αιτια για προσωπικη επιθεση. 

Για παραδειγμα αν καποια εχει κερατωθει απ τον αντρα της και εκφραζει τις αποψεις της με πικρια για τους ανδρες που το κανουν, κι ερθει ενας και εκφρασει φαλλοκρατικες αποψεις, ε τοτε Θεοφανια ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να μην γινει προσωπικη επιθεση, παρ ολο που και οι δυο ειπαν απλα την αποψη τους. Δηλαδη αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι μερικες φορες ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να ξεχωρισεις ποτε ενα ποστ ειναι απλα μια αποψη και ποτε προκλητικο γιατι ο καθενας εχει διαφορετικες αντιληψεις.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ; ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΙΠΩ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ ΒΡΕ;

----------


## Lef

εχεις ανοιξει ενα τοπικ μονο για παρτη σου, αμα το εκανε ο καθενας μας φανταζεσαι τι θα γινοτανε ? εχεις σκεφτει εστω το λογο που εχεις κανει αυτο το τοπικ?αισθανεσαι μοναξια? βιαζεσαι να περασει η ωρα σου? πες μας κατι .. αν και φοβαμαι οτι η απαντηση σου θα ειναι στο στυλ \" ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ? ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ και τετοια..\" μακαρι να με διαψευσεις

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΕΤΣΙ. 

ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΣΟΥ

----------


## Wondering

τα ιδια και τα ιδια... μπλα μπλα.. και μπλα.. να χαιρεσαι που εισαι καλα.. και μην κρινεις τοσο..

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΒΑΖΩ ΣΤΟΙΧΗΜΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΔΙΠΛΕΣ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ. ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΣΑΝ ΥΠΟΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΣΑΤ ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΙΑ. ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ. ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by Lef_
> εχεις ανοιξει ενα τοπικ μονο για παρτη σου, αμα το εκανε ο καθενας μας φανταζεσαι τι θα γινοτανε ? εχεις σκεφτει εστω το λογο που εχεις κανει αυτο το τοπικ?αισθανεσαι μοναξια? βιαζεσαι να περασει η ωρα σου? πες μας κατι .. αν και φοβαμαι οτι η απαντηση σου θα ειναι στο στυλ \" ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ? ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ και τετοια..\" μακαρι να με διαψευσεις


εσυ ειλικρινα τι προβλημα εχεις, για εξηγησε μου. ο τροπος που μιλας προδιαθετει καυγα, οποτε λογικο θα μου φαινοταν αν σου εδινε μια απαντηση στο στυλ που γραφεις.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΕΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ. ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΙΚΑΡΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ. ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΟΣΤ ΣΕ ΑΣΧΕΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ. ΕΤΣΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΔΩΣΕ

----------


## susperia

εγω τον συγκεκριμενο τον εχω αχτι γιατι μου την ελεγε που εβριζα τον Σηφη. οι βρισιες τον πειραξανε! ο σηφης που ανοιξε 2 ανουσια θεματα δεν τον πειραξε (παλι κλειδωθηκε το θεμα με τον σηφη). Απ τη μια επικρωτει ανουσια τοπικ κι απ την αλλη κατηγορει το δικο σου που εχει καλως ή κακως εναν σκοπο και ειναι ξεκαθαρος στον τιτλο του.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Μέλη Online - Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχουν 130 Επισκέπτες, 6 Μέλη και 0 Αόρατα μέλη οι οποίοι κοιτάζουν το forum
Θεοφανία, zouzounitsaaa, susperia, Mightisright, MANTHES, Lef 

ΕΙΝΑΙ ONLINE ΤΩΡΑ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ. 

ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΟΤΙ ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΛΟ, ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ. 
ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ Η ΘΕΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ

----------


## OneiroPauL

Τι απέγιναν τα φύλλα που στιβάχθηκαν τη μέρα?
Που βγάζει η νύχτα αυτή?
Τα φώτα ανάβουν και σβήνουν, 
τα αυτοκίνητα περνάν και χάνονται, 
που πάνε? Σε ποια στέγη γυρνάνε?
Το αύριο ήρθε...ε και?
Η μέρα απλώνεται μπροστά σου και εσύ τη σβήνεις βιαστικά..
προχωράς...αποτελείωνεις...κ αι συνεχίζεις
Κοιτα για λίγο στον καθρέφτη το πρωί,
πάρε το δρόμο ανάποδα,
διάλεξε τυχαία έναν προορισμό,
φύγε!
Ξέχασε τα πρόσωπα που στοιχιώνουν το κρεβάτι σου,
άφησε τις κοπέλες που σε τραβάν στο χώμα,
βουτά στη θάλασσα και χάσου από δω...
τι περιμένεις?
Να ξεχαστείς σε μία χώρα που τίποτα δεν πήγε όπως το περίμενες?
Μια χώρα όπου υποθηκεύεις τα όνειρά σου?
Τι περιμένεις?
Αλήθεια περιμένεις κάτι????

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by Lef_
> εχεις ανοιξει ενα τοπικ μονο για παρτη σου, αμα το εκανε ο καθενας μας φανταζεσαι τι θα γινοτανε ? εχεις σκεφτει εστω το λογο που εχεις κανει αυτο το τοπικ?αισθανεσαι μοναξια? βιαζεσαι να περασει η ωρα σου? πες μας κατι .. αν και φοβαμαι οτι η απαντηση σου θα ειναι στο στυλ \" ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ? ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ και τετοια..\" μακαρι να με διαψευσεις


Καλημέρα..
Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί σε απασχολεί το ότι ο MANTHES άνοιξε αυτό το τόπικ. Αν δεν σου αρέσει μπορείς να το προσπερνάς.. δεν σε πιέζει κανείς να κάνεις κλικ πάνω του και να ποστάρεις!

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η ιδέα του ήταν πολύ καλή.. Μάλλον εσύ θέλεις κάτι για να περάσει η ώρα σου, δεδομένου ότι ποστάρεις κάπου που δεν σε ενδιαφέρει. 

Φιλικά πάντα..

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΟ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΘΕΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ. ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ ΠΩΣ Ο ΤΥΠΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ. ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΤΕΘΗΚΕ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ. ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΧΘΕΣ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ

----------


## Dalia

Αν αναφέρεσαι σε μένα MANTHES δεν έχω να σου απαντήσω τίποτα.Σου έχω εξηγήσει ότι δεν έχω διάθεση να ασχοληθώ άλλο με κόντρες και τσακωμούς.Σταμάτα λοιπόν να πιστεύεις ότι όσοι σου λένε κάτι αρνητικό ή σου επιτίθονται είναι γιατί τους έχω επηρεάσει εγώ.Γιατί αυτό εννοούσες προφανώς.Δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Dalia

Και κυρίως μετά από το μήνυμα που διάβασα για το κοριτσάκι που \"έφυγε\" μου φαίνονται ακόμα πιο ανούσιοι αυτοί οι τσακωμοί...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ 2 ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΧΘΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΟΓΟ ΑΡΧΙΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΛΕΝΕ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΣΧΕΤΑ ΤΟΠΙΚ. ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΥΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ 2 ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ.

ΡΩΤΑΩ ΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ, ΟΧΙ ΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΒΑΛΕΣ ΕΣΥ. ΜΕΧΡΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙΣ

----------


## Dalia

Το αν τους γνωρίζω ή όχι δεν σε αφορά.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ 100% ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ 2 ΚΟΙΤΑ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΝ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΤΑ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΣΟΥ.

----------


## Dalia

Αλλο πάλι και τούτο.Να δω τι άλλο θα ακούσω...Καλά βρε MANTHES,δηλαδή με όποιον θα τσακώνεσαι εσύ θα φταίω εγώ?Ξεκόλλα επιτέλους.Ο καθένας βλέπει και κρίνει,δεν υπάρχει καμία συνομωσία εναντίον σου.Κατάλαβέ το να τελειώνουμε.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Ο καθένας βλέπει και κρίνει

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΜΑΝΤΙΚΕΣ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΄Η ΠΟΛΥ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΩ ΠΩΣ Ο LEF ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΙΟΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ. ΚΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΥΧΗ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΣΤΕ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ. 
ΚΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΣΧΕΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΗΣΕΙ. 
ΚΑΙ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ Ο ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟΣ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΥΧΗ ΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΕΙΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΔΕΙΡΕΙ. 
ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ 2 ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΑ ΠΡΩΤΟΣ. ΑΥΤΟΙ ΗΡΘΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΒΑΛΟΥΝ ΧΕΡΙ.

Υ.Γ. ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΥΧΗ ΑΠΟ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ;

----------


## Dalia

Γιατί,μόνο αυτοί οι δύο σου την είπαν?Εχεις ανταλλάξει παρόμοια μηνύματα με το μισό φόρουμ.Ολους εγώ τους έβαλα?Δεν χρειάζεται να αναφερθείς σε κάποιον συγκεκριμένα για να σου απαντήσει.Οποιος διαβάζει τα μηνύματα που γράφουμε εδώ μέσα μπορεί να απαντήσει και να πει τη γνώμη του.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΥΝ. ΕΤΣΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΡΑ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΦΩΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΞΟΥΝ ΜΑΓΚΕΣ. 

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΣ. ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΒΑΛΕΣ ΕΣΥ. ΜΕΧΡΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ. ΕΤΣΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ. ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ 2 ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΩΝΙΕΣ ΚΟΙΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΑΖΕΨΕΙΣ.

----------


## Dalia

Σου είπα ότι δεν σε αφορά γι\'αυτό δεν απαντάω.
Το αν έχεις εσύ διαφωνίες με κάποιον εμένα ρωτάς?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΣΟΥ, ΠΧ ΑΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ, ΤΟΤΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΑΦΟΡΑ. ΠΟΛΥ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΣΧΕΤΟ ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΜΕ ΑΠΕΙΛΕΙ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ

----------


## Dalia

Μη χειρότερα...γιατί να σε αφορά?
Για τελευταία φορά σου εξηγώ ότι δεν έχω καμία σχέση για το οτιδήποτε σου γράφει ο καθένας εδώ μέσα.Εγώ ότι θέλω να πω το λέω μόνη μου.
Από τη στιγμή που γράφεις συνέχεια εδώ και έχεις προκαλέσει πολλές φορές με αυτά που γράφεις λογικό είναι να ακούς και τέτοια σχόλια.Δεν σου φταίω εγώ γι\'αυτό.Αν και από ότι καταλαβαίνω σου αρέσει,οπότε μην παραπονιέσαι.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΝ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΣΕ ΑΠΕΙΛΗΣΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΔΕΙΡΕΙ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΕΣ; ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΖΗΤΟΥΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΩ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ;

ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑΕΙΧΑ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΣΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ. 

ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΩ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΕΙ ΕΔΩ. ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ.

----------


## Dalia

Ωραία.Χαίρομαι που επιτέλους συννενοηθήκαμε.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΠΟ ΧΘΕΣ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΕΥΚΡΙΝΗΣΗ. ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΝΑ ΜΑΛΛΩΝΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ. ΑΠΛΑ ΥΠΕΘΕΣΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΟΤΑΤΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ, ΟΤΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΣΑΙ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΤΕΘΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ 2 ΜΑΖΙ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΩΝΙΕΣ. ΑΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΛΑ ΠΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΣΚΑΣΜΟ. ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΜΕ ΕΔΩ

----------


## Lef

οτιναναι :)
εγω και παλιοτερα την ειχα πει στον κρινο επειδη ειχε μετατρεψει ενα τοπικ σε τσατ που ειναι ασυμφωνο με τις προτροπες του ιδρυτη αυτου του φορουμ ( \"αποφεύγετε τις μονολεκτικές απαντήσεις, το τσατ\" ) . και το ιδιο εκανα και με αυτο το τοπικ . δε καταλαβαινο γιατι με ρωτατε ολοι αν εχω προβλημα, οχι δεν εχω απλα υπενθυμιζω τα λογια του ιδρυτη του φορουμ και δε προκειται να επιμεινω αλλο..αραχτε

susperia, αλλο επικροτω το ποστ του ΣΗΦΗΣ και αλλο να λεω οτι δε μαρεσει να διαβαζω βρισιες... αμα εσυ βλεπεις τα ιδια τοτε εισαι λαθος απλα.
manthes, εχω αναγκη απο γιατρο και οντος πηγαινω σε γιατρο οπως και πολυς κοσμος στο φορουμ αυτο..

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΕΠΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΣΕ ΤΣΑΤ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΣΑΤ. ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΙΑ. 

ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ
εχεις σκεφτει εστω το λογο που εχεις κανει αυτο το τοπικ?αισθανεσαι μοναξια? βιαζεσαι να περασει η ωρα σου? 
ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΗΚΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ. ΜΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΣ

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΟΙ ADMINISTRATORS ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΕΤΕ;

----------


## Lef

μα ρε φιλε , το αν αισθανεσαι μοναξια δε στο ειπα υποτιμιτικα.. λες και ειναι βρισια κανεις. και γω αισθανομαι μοναξια τι να σου πω.. δε ξερω τι γινεται σε αλλα φορουμς εγω ενα λογαριασμο εχω, ποτε δε μου εχει πει καποιος/καποια να γραψω κατι αλλα και να μου λεγανε δε θα το εκανα πολυ απλα γιατι θα τους υποτιμουσα λες και αυτοι δε μπορουν να μιλησουν.
εδαχει σου λεω ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟ-ΒΛΗ-ΜΑ καταλαβαινεις ελληνικα? επισης ειπα \"δε προκειται να επιμεινω αλλο\"

----------


## krino

ηρθε η ανοιξη ε?
:cool:

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by Lef_
> 
> susperia, αλλο επικροτω το ποστ του ΣΗΦΗΣ και αλλο να λεω οτι δε μαρεσει να διαβαζω βρισιες...


ουτε εμενα μ αρεσει αλλα πες μου, σ αρεσει περισσοτερο η προπαγανδα? δε μιλαμε απλα για το ποστ ενος \'\'μην πω\'\', αλλα για συγκεκριμενες αποψεις χωρις διαθεση για διαλογο και μαλιστα επικινδυνες αποψεις.

----------


## Lef

οχι ουτε η προπαγανδα μαρεσει ουτε οι βρισιες, η προπαγανδα του μου ηταν λιγο ακαταλαβιστικη ... ακομα και συ εγραψες \" εγινες απολυτα κατανοητος με το link που δε δουλευει και τα υπολοιπα πληρως κατανοητα που γραφεις! \" γιαυτο και εστιαστικα στις βρισιες. ενταξυ μακαρι να εκανε διαλογο ο σηφης. peace

----------


## susperia

μετα παρεθεσα και κατι λινκ σε αλλες σελιδες οπου γινοταν πιο κατανοητο τι εξεφραζε το συγκεκριμενο ατομο, το οποιο ηταν ρατσιστικες και χουντικες αποψεις, γι αυτο τα πηρα στο κρανιο και τον εβριζα.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΒΡΕ ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΑΦΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΤΗ ΜΟΥ, ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΕΙΣ;

----------


## justme

Όταν ένα τόπικ πάντως κρίνεται ώς μη χρήσιμο κλειδώνετε από τον *διαχειριστή*.
Όσο να κλειδωθεί το όποιο μέλος μπορεί να εκφράζεται σε αυτό γράφοντας ότι θέλει αλλά είναι κάπως εκτός (της δικής μου τουλάχιστον) λογικής να γράφει κάποιος μέσα σε ένα θέμα \"μα καλά γιατί γράφετε σε αυτό το θέμα\" απευθυνόμενος σε όλους τους άλλους εκτός από τον ευατό του.

----------


## Lef

manthes οταν με ρωτατε κατι, μη με ρωτατε και γιατι απανταω γιατι μου φευγει..
justme θες δηλαδη να απευθυνω την ερωτηση \"μα καλά γιατί γράφετε σε αυτό το θέμα\" σε μενα? ευχαριστως, γραφω γιατι ηθελα καταρχας να υπενθυμισω τις προτροπες του ιδρυτη του φορουμ να μη κανουμε τσατ σε τοπικς [ που αυτο κατα την αποψη ΜΟΥ γινεται] και 2ον ηθελα να κανω ερωτησεις στον manthes [βοηθητικες κατα την αποψη ΜΟΥ , αλλα προσβλητικες τελικα κατα την δικια του ] για το λογο που εκανε αυτο το τοπικ. ελπιζω να σε καταλαβα και να με καταλαβες

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΖΗΤΑΤΕ ΤΣΑΤ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙΡΟ (ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΖΗΤΗΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ) ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΦΕΥΓΟΥΜΕ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ

Εστάλη στις 9-4-2008 στις 13:23



> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΑΝΟΙΓΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΟΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ. ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΕΙΔΟΣ ΤΣΑΤ ΟΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΙΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ
> 
> ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ADMINISTRATORS

----------


## Lef

οκ εγω καλυφθηκα πληρως:) ολα οκ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΥΓΑΔΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΧΘΕΣ ΕΣΠΑΣΑ ΤΑ ΚΟΝΤΕΡ

Member of the Day is MANTHES with 64 posts

ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΡΕΚΟΡ :cool:

----------


## justme

Είσαι ήδη στο πανευρωπαϊκό ....(66)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΝΤΟΠΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ :cool:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΞΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΒΑΛΩ

Welcome to the Manthes google satellite map! This place is situated in Valence, Drome, Rhone-Alpes, France, its geographical coordinates are 45° 18\' 0\" North, 5° 0\' 0\" East and its original name (with diacritics) is Manthes. See Manthes photos and images from satellite below, explore the aerial photographs of Manthes in France.

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by susperia at 9-4_
> παντως εγω πιστευω οτι εισαι γαλλος και το κρυβεις, γιατι manthes ειναι ειναι ενα χωριο στη γαλλια!


http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2849&amp;page=2

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΣΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ; ΘΥΜΟΜΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΕΙ. Η ΠΛΑΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΝΙΚ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΗ

MySpace.com - MRS.MANTHES - 16 - Female :P

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΤΕ ΑΝ ΟΙ ΛΑΜΠΕΣ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑΣ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ; ΠΧ ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ, ΠΟΝΟΚΕΦΑΛΟΥΣ; 
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟ ΟΤΙ ΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΞΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΠΑΣΟΥΝ, ΑΛΛΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ;

----------


## justme

Δεν γνωρίζω αλλά αμφιβάλλω πάρα πολύ για τις ζαλάδες και τους πονοκεφάλους. Μιλάμε για ελάχιστης έντασης μετασχηματιστές σε σχετική μακρινή απόσταση από το κεφάλι.
Όσο για τα τοξικά αέρια νομίζω πως και μονοξίδιο του άνθρακα να περιέχουν (που δε νομίζω ούτε αυτό) το οποίο είναι τοξικό η πιθανότητα να πάθεις τοξίκωση από αυτό θα υπήρχε άν η λάμπα έσκαγε μέσα στο στόμα κάποιου (και αυτός δεν είχε σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα από τα γιάλινα θραύσματα!!!!).

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΛΥΒΔΟ ΚΑΙ ΥΔΡΑΡΓΥΡΟ. ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΤΙΣ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 5 ΜΕΡΕΣ. ΤΙΣ 3 ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΞΕΘΕΩΘΗΚΑ. ΑΛΛΑ ΧΘΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΟΦΕΙΛΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΕΚΕΙ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΡΩΤΑΩ ΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ

----------


## justme

Θεοφανία, και όποιος άλλος έχει όρεξη για κουβέντα, come του δώθε μιας και με αυτό το τόπικ νομίζω είναι καλίερα να υποκαθιστούμε την ανάγκη για κουβέντα (μέχρι ανοίγματος του chat). Δεν μου αρέσει να \"παρεκτρεπω\" άλλα θέματα

----------


## justme

Βρεεεεεεε come here, δεν δαγκώνω

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΛΑ. ΘΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΟ ΠΩ ΕΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑΣ

----------


## Θεοφανία

just me θα βάλεις κανένα στοιχηματάκι?

----------


## justme

λοοοοοοολ

----------


## justme

Για πες πάντως..... Εχεις καμιά καλή ιδέα??
Η να στοιχιματίσουμε που θα ξημερώσει πρώτα???

----------


## justme

Θα βάλουμε τον manthes να κρατάει την μπάνκα???
(α ρε η τύχη η δικιά σου πάλι δουλεύει....)

----------


## Θεοφανία

να βάλουμε αν βρέξει αύριο

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΦΥΣΙΚΑ. Ο ΑΝΤΡΑΣ ΠΑΛΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΧΑΜΑΛΗ

----------


## justme

Oh ohhhhhh χτύπησα 50άρα. 
Πρέπει να κόψω λίγο το γράψιμο μου φαίνεται και να αρχίσω το διάβασμα των απαντήσεων......

----------


## Θεοφανία

Έλα γαλανομάτη μου....;)

----------


## justme

Εμ θα πάρεις το νόμιμο εμ παραπονιέσαι. Και ούτε καφέ δε ζητήσαμε......

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΗΡΘΑ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ

----------


## Θεοφανία

εμ........

----------


## justme

http://www.cosgan.de/images/midi/nahrung/e030.gif http://www.cosgan.de/images/midi/nahrung/e030.gif http://www.cosgan.de/images/midi/nahrung/e030.gif 
Ορίστε κερνάω (ήδη νιώθω ότι θα το χάσω το στοίχημα οπότε θα πώ ότι θα βρέξει)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Πολύ καλό

----------


## justme

Κάνεις κανείς γυμναστική?
(Ασχετο..... άρα εντός θέματος)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΓΩ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΒΡΙΣΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ολυμπιακους ΕΝΟΨΕΙ ΤΟΥ ΤΕΛΙΚΟΥ

----------


## justme

Οι ολυμπιακοί είναι άλλοι από τους ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΟΥΣ&gt;&gt;??? 
Ε ΡΕ ΜΑΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ,....

----------


## justme

Κάθε πρωί ξυπνάω και λέω θα πάω τουλάχιστον να περπατήσω αλλά δε μου κάθεται ρε γμτο. Όλο κάτι συμβαίνει

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΗ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΣΕΙ 2 ΣΥΝΕΧΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ 3 ΩΡΕΣ. ΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ;

----------


## justme

ΟΤΑΝ γράφω με κεφαλαία έχω λόγο. 
(Και ΑΝ πεις κάτι επί αυτού του θέματος να πείς κάτι άλλο)

----------


## justme

Κόλλησα λίγο σαλονικίλα και μου άρεσε αλλα από εκεί δεν είμαι.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΤΙ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ. 
ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΤΟ CAPS LOCK. ΕΧΕΙ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕΙ

----------


## justme

Τελικά το ομολόγησες. Το έχεις το κολληματάκι......
λοοοοοοοολ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΜΑ, ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΤΗ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΗΛΙΟ, ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΑ 3ΩΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΓΥΡΙΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΡΠΑΞΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΗΛΙΟ. ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΗΛΙΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ

----------


## justme

Την έφτιαξαν επιτέλους την παραλία ή είναι ακόμα με εκείνες τις σιδεριές???

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΩ ΕΓΩ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΛΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΟ

----------


## justme

Ε γιαυτό εχεις πονοκέφαλο.
Ο ήλιος σε βάρεσε όχι οι λαμπίτσες.
(μην τις βγάλεις)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΔΗΜΑΡΧΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΑΡΧΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΑΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΗ. ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ. Ο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΝΟΚΕΦΑΛΟ. ΝΕΥΡΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΟ ΛΟΓΟ. ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΟ. ΙΣΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΒΑΛΕΡΙΑΝΑ. ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## justme

Βρε η αντίληψη που έχουμε για τον χρόνο φταιει.
Νομίζουμε ότι ο χρόνος τρέχει σαν και εμάς τα άλογα και τα θέλουμε όλα χτές.
Δεν πάει έτσι το πράγμα.
Πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να παίζουμε με τις τάπες από τα βαρέλια

----------


## justme

Θα καληνυχτίσω κάπου εδώ.
Για όποιον μένει καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

AYTO TΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΛΛΑΕΙ;

ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ Η ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΕΠΕΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΥΠΝΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ

----------


## justme

ΑΚΟΜΑ υπάρχουν μέλη και ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΕΣ που ΙΣΩΣ διαβάζουν.....

ΕΔΙΤ: thx

----------


## justme

Είμαι στεγνός από λεφτά κι από τσιγάρα.........
(τραγουδάω τώρα......
Γιατρέ μου είμαι καλά??)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

SUSPERIA EXΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΣΚΑΣΕΙ

----------


## susperia

ελα πες ειμαι ολος αυτια

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙΣ

ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΦΩΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΡΑΨΨΨΩΔΟ ΕΙΔΕΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ; ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΤΟΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΚΟΝΤΕΨΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΚΑΣΕΙ. ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΕΚΛΕΙΣΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΣ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ Η ΑΠΟΨΗ ΜΟΥ

\'\'ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΟΥΜΕ. ΕΣΥ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΣΟΥ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ; ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ Ή ΣΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ; ΣΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ\'\'

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΕΙΔΕΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ; ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΤΟΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΚΟΝΤΕΨΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΚΑΣΕΙ. ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΕΚΛΕΙΣΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΣ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ Η ΑΠΟΨΗ ΜΟΥ
> 
> \'\'ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΟΥΜΕ. ΕΣΥ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΣΟΥ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ; ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ Ή ΣΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ; ΣΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ\'\'


δεν ανεφερες καμια οχι, αλλα αυτο που αντιληφθηκα ειναι οτι πηγαινε σε ολους οσους ειχες εντονο τσακωμο τις τελευταιες μερες, τουτεστιν ραψωδος, κρινο(?) και νταλια. οχι ειδικα σε καποιον, αλλα γενικα για ολους αυτους, εφοσον αναφεροσουν στον πληθυντικο κι οχι στον ενικο. Αυτο καταλαβα εγω. τωρα μπορει να το εννοουσες για αλλη ομαδα ατομων (με το ραψωδο σιγουρα μεσα) απλα εγω σου λεω τι καταλαβα, μπορει να κανω και λαθος

----------


## susperia

ειναι αυτο που σου λεγα με τα γενικολογα πριν, οταν αοριστολογει και γενικολογει καποιος για κατι που το εχει μια μεγαλη ομαδα ατομων (πχ εδω καταθλιψη), τοτε πιθανο να υπαρχουν παρεξηγησεις.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΛΛΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΝΤΑΛΙΑ. ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΝ ΣΥΜΠΑΘΙΟΜΑΣΤΕ Ή ΟΧΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΕΓΑ. ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΧΑΖΟΜΑΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΕΒΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΑΠΛΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ.

----------


## susperia

εγω παντως σε πιστευω οτι δεν το πες για τη νταλια, απλα σου λεω τι καταλαβα τι δεδομενη στιγμη. Ειναι δυσκολο μεσα στο μπινελικωμα να καταλαβεις αν πηραν καποιον τα πυρα ή οχι γιατι εκεινη τη στιγμη μπορει να πεις και κατι για καποιον απ τα νευρα σου που δεν το εννοεις.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΣΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ. ΑΛΛΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΘΕΩΡΗΣΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΑ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΛΛΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΝΤΑΛΙΑ. ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΝ ΣΥΜΠΑΘΙΟΜΑΣΤΕ Ή ΟΧΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΕΓΑ. ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΧΑΖΟΜΑΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΕΒΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΑΠΛΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ.



MANTHES....το ότι ήταν φάουλτ αυτό στο είπαμε όλοι.
Από κει και πέρα μόνο για τη Ντάλια δεν το είπες και όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΟ ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΩΣΤΟ \'Η ΛΑΘΟΣ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΕΜΑ. ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΤ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΧΘΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΜΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΤΟ ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΩΣΤΟ \'Η ΛΑΘΟΣ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΕΜΑ.


οχι,ειναι αυτο το θεμα!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΓΩ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΠΟΣΤ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΝΤΑΛΙΑ. 
ΤΟ ΑΝ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ Ή ΟΧΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΜΕ ΜΕΤΑ. ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΑΣΥΝΑΡΤΗΣΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ.

----------


## Sofia

ασυναρτησιες με βαση τα δικα σου πιστευω....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΕ ΒΑΣΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΛΕΣ ΑΣΥΝΑΡΤΗΣΙΕΣ. ΜΑΘΕ ΝΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΣ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΡΩΤΑΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΕΜΑ

----------


## Dalia

Καλά..αν αποφασίσετε σε ποιον αναφερόταν το συγκεκριμένο σχόλιο ενημερώστε με.
Οχι τίποτα άλλο,για να ξέρω αν μου αξίζει να γίνω καλά ή όχι.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> Οχι τίποτα άλλο,για να ξέρω αν μου αξίζει να γίνω καλά ή όχι.


ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ Κ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΡΩΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΣΚΑΣΙΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ. 

ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΝΟΗΜΩΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙ Η ΣΟΦΙΑ; ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΑΥΤΟ;

----------


## Kleiw

ok δεν το είπες για την Ντάλια . Οι περισσότεροι το καταλαβαμε . Εχεις καταλάβει όμως οτι είναι παρα πολύ βαριά κουβέντα και δεν έπρεπε να την πεις σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ , ούτε στον εχθρό σου (που λέει και ο λαός) . Δεν είναι και κακό να ζητάς συγνώμη για κάποιο λάθος και καμιά φορά ........ εκτός αν πιστεύεις ακόμη σε αυτά τα λόγια . (????)

( συγνώμη για την επίθεση , δεν έχω κάτι μαζί σου . εχω όμως με αυτό που είπες . )

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> Οχι τίποτα άλλο,για να ξέρω αν μου αξίζει να γίνω καλά ή όχι.
> 
> 
> ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ Κ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ?


Πλάκα κάνω.Εννοείται πως όχι.Σε κανέναν δεν αξίζει να μην είναι καλά και να ταλαιπωρείται.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΝ ΟΛΟΙ. ΑΠΟ ΧΘΕΣ Η ΑΛΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΣΠΑΣΕ ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΣΥΝΑΡΤΗΣΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ. ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΣΧΕΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΤΟ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ. ΟΧΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ.

ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΠΩ ΠΩΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΥΣΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΣ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΩ ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΩΣΤΟ Ή ΛΑΘΟΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ

ΚΛΕΙΩ ΑΝ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΣΤ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΣΕ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΣΟΥ. ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΧΘΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΘΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΤΑΛΙΑ. ΙΣΩΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗΝ

ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΖΗΤΩ ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΩΣΤΟ Ή ΛΑΘΟΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΡΑ

----------


## Kleiw

Το ξέρω οτι δεν έχεις κάτι μαζί μου .......

Δεν ξέρω τι κατάλαβαν οι άλλοι , όμως όλοι ενοχλήθηκαν απο αυτή σου την κουβέντα !! Και εγω δεν θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου άρρωστο για να την πάρω προσωπικά ........ αλλά τέτοια πράγματα δεν τα εύχονται σε κανέναν .........

Μάλλον ο θυμός σου σε έβγαλε εκτός εαυτού ....... σωστά ? Η το πιστεύεις ακόμα ?

( θα περιμένω για τις απαντήσεις , σεβόμενη την επιθυμία σου να ασχοληθείς με κάποιο άλλο θέμα πρώτα : το αν το είπες για την Ντάλια . Oμως τις περιμένω !!! :P )

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> 
> ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΖΗΤΩ ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΩΣΤΟ Ή ΛΑΘΟΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΡΑ


Δηλαδή μόνο αυτό το άτομο μετράει ? Εμείς δεν μετράμε ?

Καλα Manthes ..........

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ. ΘΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΧΘΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΙΖΕ ΑΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΠΕΙ ΑΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΤΑΛΙΑ Ή ΟΧΙ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Kleiw
Για να επιμένει τόσο, προφανώς από κάτι πειράχτηκε πολύ.
Ας ξεκαθαριστεί επιτέλους αυτό για να συζητήσουμε και το άλλο.

ΥΓ. Εγώ προσωπικά το έχω καταδικάσει και σημοσίως και κατ ιδίαν.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Συγνώμη...ο δαίμων....ΔΗΜΟΣΙΩΣ ήθελα να πω

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΒΡΕ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ. ΤΗΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ. ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ.

ΑΝΤΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ

----------


## Dalia

Εμένα πάντως όταν ακούω τέτοια πράγματα με νευριάζουν το ίδιο είτε αναφέρονται σε μένα είτε σε άλλους ανθρώπους που περνάνε τέτοιες δύσκολες καταστάσεις όπως εγώ.
Αλλωστε είναι ένα σύμπτωμα της κατάθλιψης το να νιώθεις ότι αυτά που παθαίνεις σου αξίζουν και ότι τιμωρείσαι για κάτι.Ε είναι το μόνο σύμπτωμα που δεν έχω από τα πόλλά της κατάθλιψης.Και μ\'ενοχλεί να προσπαθούν να μου το δημιουργήσουν κι αυτό.Και δεν λέω τώρα για τον manthes.Γιατί προσπαθώ μέσα από εδώ να μην επηρεάζομαι αρνητικά,και νομίζω τα καταφέρνω.Αλλά είναι κάτι που το έχω ακούσει και από κοντινό μου άτομο μέσα σε καυγά και εκεί με πείραξε πολύ.Αυτά δεν δικαιολογούνται να λέγονται από κανέναν ούτε πάνω στα νεύρα.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΜΕ ΕΛΑΤΤΩΜΑΤΑ
OYTE TA ΨΕΜΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΙ. ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Τότε πολύ κακώς που εμπιστεύτηκες ανθρώπους που δεν άξιζαν τον κόπο....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΗΣΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΣΙΑΣ. ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΜΑΝΤΙΚΕΣ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΚΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ. ΑΝ ΤΟ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αυτά γίνονται μαθήματα στη ζωή μας...
Σε άλλη κουβέντα έχω πει ότι κουράστηκα πολύ μέχρι να έχω τους φίλους που πιστεύω ότι μου αξίζουν.

Μέσα από ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ άτομα βρίσκεις το διαμάντι που ψάχνεις.

Το αν θα πέσεις σε ανεγκέφαλα, ανασφαλή, άτομα που το μόνο που θέλουν είναι να σε εκμεταλευτούν-έστω και συναισθηματικά-είναι κάτι που το έχουμε περάσει όλοι μας.

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΒΡΕ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ. ΤΗΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ. ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ.
> 
> ΑΝΤΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ


Manthes έχω την αίσθηση (και ελπίζω να με διαψέυσεις) οτι κάνεις το ίδιο !! 

Ξέρεις οτι δεν θα λάβεις απάντηση στο άλλο θέμα και το χρησιμοποιείς ως άλλοθι για να αποφύγεις την αυτοκριτική σου .

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΛΑΒΩ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ; ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΗ ΑΞΙΟΠΡΕΠΕΙΑ ΟΦΕΙΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ. ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ.

ΜΟΛΙΣ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΣ. ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΥΤΟΚΡΙΤΙΚΗ. ΜΗΝ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΛΛΑΩ ΣΤΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Μέλη Online - Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχουν 82 Επισκέπτες, 12 Μέλη και 1 Αόρατο μέλος οι οποίοι κοιτάζουν το forum

Nana1977, *Θεοφανία, Θεοφανία*, marias, just_40, MANTHES, ftapsixos, namaipali, ENIGMA, raul, Sofia, arktos 

ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΚΛΩΝΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕΣ; 
ENIGMA ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ. ΟΤΙ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΕΙΣ

----------


## Θεοφανία

ENIGMA 
Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα....

MANTHES....με βλέπεις διπλή? Ενδιαφέρον....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ. ΕΓΩ ΦΤΑΙΩ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Σου λέω βοήθα λίγο την κατάσταση και συ κάθεσαι και ασχολείσαι με το φόρουμ...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΡΑΤΗΣΟΥ ΣΕ ΦΟΡΜΑ, ΜΕ ΜΑΝTHES :cool:

----------


## justme

Manthes,
Καλά να περάσεις και κοίτα μην ανάψεις τίποτα φωτιές στο Χολομόντα (λοοοοολ)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ. ΣΤΟΝ ΧΟΛΟΜΟΝΤΑ (ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ \'\'Ο\'\' ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕ ΩΜΕΓΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΙΟ) ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΠΑΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΛΙΑ. ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ 20 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΡΑΛΥ. ΕΧΕΙ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΛΟΥΚΑΝΙΚΑ ΕΚΕΙ

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΩ ΠΑΡΑΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΑ ΜΕΡΗ. ΕΧΩ ΤΡΕΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ.

----------


## susperia

κι απο μενα καλα να περασεις! ωχ ειπες για φαι και πεινασα!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΩΡΑ; ΕΓΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΩ 40 ΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΗ :cool:

----------


## kallia13

Καλημέρα πως είστε σήμερα? όλα καλα?
Εγώ νυστάζω ώς συνήθως......

----------


## Woman

Που εξαφανιστήκατε όλοι??????
MANTHES ακόμα διακοπές κάνεις???

----------


## susperia

υποπτευομαι οτι μονο στη θεοφανια ξεφουρνησε το μυστικο του ποτε θα γυρισει...τον κοβω να ρχεται απο δευτερα.

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> υποπτευομαι οτι μονο στη θεοφανια ξεφουρνησε το μυστικο του ποτε θα γυρισει...τον κοβω να ρχεται απο δευτερα.


χαχαχαχα... α ρε susperia.. Λες να έχεις δίκιο? Γι αυτό εξαφανίστηκε και η Θεοφανία μου????

----------


## susperia

θα κανω μια τολμηρη σκεψη! λες να...κλεφτηκαν???

----------


## Woman

Ε αυτό κι αν είναι τολμηρή σκέψη...
Το φαντάζεσαι??? Όχι πες μου, το φαντάζεσαι??????????????????????? Αυτό να μάθενα και τίποτα άλλο στον κόσμο μετά... το χάος!!!

:p :p :p

----------


## susperia

ρε δεν αποκλειεται!! δεν τους ακους? ολο γλυκες ειναι! ολο μανθες *μου* και θεοφανια *μου* ειναι τα δυο τους!! Τελικα η θεοφανια εκανε την τυχη της! κι εγω κουμπαρος!!

----------


## Woman

α δεν παίζω susperiaaa... γιατί δηλαδή κουμπάρος εσύ? Κι εγώ τι θα κάνω??
Να είμαι και εγώ (συν)κουμπάρα?? Δε νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα, έτσι?

----------


## susperia

αντε βρε! ας γινουμε κουμπαρακια!! no problem at all!!

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> αντε βρε! ας γινουμε κουμπαρακια!! no problem at all!!


:) :)
Τώρα τελευταία.. πολλές προτάσεις κάνω για κουμπαριές..
Εμένα ποιος θα με παντρέψει?? Πότε θα γίνω μάναααα????
:p :p :p

----------


## susperia

εσυ εισαι μικρη ακομα για γαμο βρε (χωρις να ξερω ηλικια, λιγο οξυμωρο βεβαια να το λεω), απο τωρα θα παντρευτεις?

----------


## Woman

Susperia, αλήθεια πόσο ετών είσαι?

----------


## susperia

Σε λιγο κλεινω αισιως τα 23. Εσυ κουμπαρα?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αγαπημένοι μου, λυπάμαι που θα χαλασω το διαδυκτιακό σας παραμύθι, αλλά δυστυχώς ο MANTHES μας άφησε για ψηλή μελαχρινή με μπλέ μάτια, την οποία είδα με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια! Ελπίζω κάποτε να τον αφήσει να γυρισει στη φτωχή πλην τίμια παρέα μας!

ΥΓ. Πάντως, αν διατίθεστε για κουμπάροι, σας θέλω και τους δύο αν πάρω το πολυπόθητο μονόπετρο!

----------


## susperia

θεοφανια μας το χαλασες....
ισως υπαρχει ομως ακομα ελπιδα! οταν επιστρεψει ο μανθες θα προσπαθησουμε να τον μεταπεισουμε! μην ανυσηχεις, θα του βαλω λογια οτι η μελαχρινη τον απατα!

----------


## Θεοφανία

ΟΧΙ!!!! Μη μου το χαλάς! Είχε πολύ καιρό να νιώσει τόσο ευτυχισμένος!
Σου μιλάω για μεγάλο έρωτα!

----------


## Woman

χμμμ... Susperia.. είσαι μικρούλης ακόμα.. είμαι 28 εγώ..
Θεοφανία ΜΟΥ, αλήθεια, που την είδες εσύ την μελαχρινή? Έχεις επαφές με τον MANTHES???

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> ΥΓ. Πάντως, αν διατίθεστε για κουμπάροι, σας θέλω και τους δύο αν πάρω το πολυπόθητο μονόπετρο!


Θεοφανία.. η πρόταση ισχύει.. όποιος και αν είναι ο τυχερός!!!

----------


## susperia

woman: καλα ελεγα οτι εισαι μικρη, απ τα 28 θα παντρευτεις?

θεοφανια: κι εγω κουμπαρος εννοειται μαζι με τη woman, οταν ερθει ο τυχεροε στη ζωη σου (που θα ναι κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ο μανθες)!!

----------


## Woman

χιχιχιχιχχιιχιχ.... έχουμε βαλθεί να παντρέψουμε την Θεοφανία με τον MANTHES.. 
Susperia.. δίκιο έχεις.. είμαι μικρούλα κι εγώ. Πάντως σου ρίχνω μία 5ετία :( :(

----------


## susperia

θεοφανια κανε το σταυρο σου! ο αριθμος των ποστ σου ειναι επικινδυνος!

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> θεοφανια κανε το σταυρο σου! ο αριθμος των ποστ σου ειναι επικινδυνος!


αχαχαχα... σήμερα susperia.. με έχεις κάνει και έχω γελάσει πολύ..
Πάλι εξαφανίστηκε.. κάνα άλλο πιο ενδιαφέρον τοπικ θα διαβάζει!! \"τη σταση να κρατησω\"

----------


## Θεοφανία

Τον έχω βρει αλλά μονόπετρο δεν βλέπω! Τον είδα τον ΜΑΝΤΗΕΣ με τη λεγάμενη γιατί κατέβηκαν δυο μέρες Αθήνα. Μεγάλος έρωτας μιλάμε!

----------


## Woman

Μπράβο τα παιδιά... Χαίρομαι όταν ακούω τέτοια νέα.. Μπράβο!!!!

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by Woman_
> Πάντως σου ρίχνω μία 5ετία :( :(


ε βρε κακο ειναι αυτο? καθε παραπανω χρονος εχει και τη χαρη του!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Woman_
> 
> Πάλι εξαφανίστηκε.. κάνα άλλο πιο ενδιαφέρον τοπικ θα διαβάζει!! \"τη σταση να κρατησω\"


Μη με φουντώνεις καλή μου!!!!! (Θα με λογοκρίνει ο δων σε εκείνο το τόπικ)!!!

----------


## Woman

Ειλικρινά.. δεν θα σε έκανα κάτω από 28.. Ο τρόπος που απαντάς και που γράφεις, δεν σε κάνει για 23 ετών.!

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Τον έχω βρει αλλά μονόπετρο δεν βλέπω! Τον είδα τον ΜΑΝΤΗΕΣ με τη λεγάμενη γιατί κατέβηκαν δυο μέρες Αθήνα. Μεγάλος έρωτας μιλάμε!


τι? κατεβηκε αθηνα και δεν ενημερωσε? καλα θα τα ακουσει οταν ερθει!

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by Woman_
> Ειλικρινά.. δεν θα σε έκανα κάτω από 28.. Ο τρόπος που απαντάς και που γράφεις, δεν σε κάνει για 23 ετών.!


φταιει το υψηλο IQ μου!!! :P

εντιτ: στα 3 μου ετη ηξερα τα παντα γυρω απο τη θεωρια της σχετικοτητας και στα 4 μου απεδειξα οτι δεν ισχυει!!

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Woman_
> 
> Πάλι εξαφανίστηκε.. κάνα άλλο πιο ενδιαφέρον τοπικ θα διαβάζει!! \"τη σταση να κρατησω\"
> 
> ...


Πλάκα πλάκα.. μήπως πρέπει να ανησυχώ για τους άντρες που κυκλοφορούν εκεί έξω?? Έλεος δηλαδή..
Βασικά όχι μόνο για τους άντρες, αλλά και για τις γυναίκες!!!
Μάλλον είμαι πολύ οπισθοδρομική.. Λες??

----------


## Woman

Θεοφανία, εμάς δεν θέλεις να μας γνωρίσεις?? Μόνο τον MANTHES?? 
:( :(

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Woman_
> Ειλικρινά.. δεν θα σε έκανα κάτω από 28.. Ο τρόπος που απαντάς και που γράφεις, δεν σε κάνει για 23 ετών.!
> 
> 
> ...


:p :p :p :p :p

----------


## Θεοφανία

woman ...αύτό ετοιμαζόμουν να γράψω. Πρέπει οπωσδηποτε να οργανώσουμε μια συνάντηση. Κανείς να μην έρθει, εσύ, εγώ και ο sus θα περάσουμε τέλεια.

Όσο για το άλλο, πιστευω ότι έχει πέσει πολυ πίεση και μάλιστα συνασθηματική-ψυχολογική για να συνεναίσει σε αυτό. Και γω σαν εσένα είμαι: εντελώς μα εντελώς οπισθοδρομική!

----------


## susperia

τον κοβω τον μανθες να ζηλεψει μολις μαθει οτι ετοιμαζουμε συναντηση και να ρθει με τρενο εξπρες θεσσαλονικη-αθηνα σε μερικες ωρες για να παραβρεθει κι αυτος! :P

απο δω το παω απο δω το φερνω, ολο στον μανθες καταληγω...

----------


## Woman

Καλημέρααα
Οπωσδήποτε να το κανονίσουμε

----------


## Woman

Θεοφανία, έχεις u2u!

----------


## Kleiw

Αν είναι να υπάρξει συνάντηση , ξέρεις τι θα είχε πλάκα ? Να φανταστούμε την εικόνα που ταιριάζει στον καθένα , κατα τη γνώμη μας σύμφωνα με το προφίλ, και να την περιγράψουμε ............ 
Για παράδειγμα στο μυαλό μου η Θεοφανία είναι μελαχρινή , με δυνατό σκαρί . Θα την φανταζόμουνα αδύνατη , αλλα έχει πει οτι σκοπεύει να χάσει κάποια κιλά , οπότε ...... μάλλον δεν είναι τόσο .......

(δεν θέλω η Θεοφανία να με επιβεβαιώσει ή απορρίψει , με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο να διαβάσω τις \'\'εικόνες\'\' που έχουν οι άλλοι για μέλη του φόρουμ που δεν έχουν δει ποτέ .)

----------


## susperia

ρε συ κλειω! ακριβως το ιδιο σκεφτομουνα!! και ελεγα να ανοιξω και θεμα το πως φανταζεται ο καθενας εδω μεσα τον αλλον! θα χε πολυ πλακα! εγω τη θεοφανια τη φανταζομαι ξανθια, ισως με γυαλια, σχετικα ψηλη και αδυνατη!

----------


## Kleiw

Εσένα δεν σε φαντάζομαι ψηλό , αλλα δυνατό ........... αλλα και με μαγουλάκια . :P

----------


## susperia

λολ! με μαγουλακια ε? 
εσενα σε φανταζομαι μετριου αναστηματος. μελαχρινη με καρεδακι!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Λοιπόν...να σας πω και γω τα δικά μου...

Τον sus τον φαντάζομαι αδύνατο με σχετικά μακριά μαλλιά.
Τη woman τη φαντάζομαι επίσης αδύνατη...με καστανά μαλλιά κοντά και γλυκό πρόσωπο
Κλειώ μου συγνώμη...δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη γιατί δεν έχουμε μιλήσει πολύ μαζί...
Τη Σοφία τη φαντάζομαι με γυαλιά και κουλτουριάρα...
Τον Krino σα τον Ντάμπλντόρ στον Χάρι Πότερ...
Την Ντάλια και τον ΜΑΝΤΗΕΣ τους έχω δει οπότε...
Την weird ..αερικό...
.....
Για μένα δεν σας λέω...θα με δείτε!

----------


## Kleiw

Και την Ντάλια την είδες ? Μα δεν είναι απο Θεσσαλονίκη ? Μήπως είναι η ψηλή μελαχρινή με μπλέ μάτια ? :P

----------


## Θεοφανία

Είναι ξανθιά και όμορφη....

Πρέπει να οργανωθούμε και να το κανονίσουμε...

----------


## Dalia

Θεοφανία μου που με είδες???

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> Θεοφανία μου που με είδες???


Στη σελίδα που είχε μπει κατά λάθος πριν λίγο καιρό και είχε τη φωτογραφία σου...

----------


## psychangel

> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> Θεοφανία μου που με είδες???


... smile .... Dalia ... στην κάμερα ... απέναντι !!! 

:) :) :)

----------


## psychangel

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> Θεοφανία μου που με είδες???
> 
> 
> Στη σελίδα που είχε μπει κατά λάθος πριν λίγο καιρό και είχε τη φωτογραφία σου...


αμαν βρε Θεοφανια .. τίποτα δε σου ξεφεύγει ... :)

----------


## Dalia

Χιχι..λάθος,δεν ήμουν εγώ εκεί.:P

----------


## Θεοφανία

Νόμιζα ότι ήσουν εσύ γιατί τσαντίστηκες πολύ που μπήκε.
Κρίμα, γιατι η κοπέλα ήταν πολύ ωραία....

----------


## Dalia

Για άλλο λόγο είχα τσατιστεί,δεν έχει σημασία.

Η κοπέλα στη φωτό πάντως ήταν η Πέγκυ Ζήνα...:P

----------


## Θεοφανία

Καλά, καμία σχέση! Έτσι όπως ήταν βγαλμένη δε φαινόταν καθόλου.
Οκ...
Πάντως αν κανονίσουμε να συναντηθούμε πρέπει να κατέβεις και συ από Θεσσαλονίκη...

----------


## justme

Τι βλέπουν τα ματάκια μου. . .Τελικά θα έρθει και η Πέγκυ ??????? 
(εμοτικονγλώσσαέξωκαιπαλά εςστους κρόταφουςνα κουνάνεπάνωκάτω)

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Καλά, καμία σχέση! Έτσι όπως ήταν βγαλμένη δε φαινόταν καθόλου.
> Οκ...
> Πάντως αν κανονίσουμε να συναντηθούμε πρέπει να κατέβεις και συ από Θεσσαλονίκη...


Καλά θα ήταν αλλά εδώ με χίλια ζόρια βγαίνω στην πόλη μου,όχι να κατέβω και Αθήνα.:(

----------


## psychangel

Ποιοί είναι από Θεσ/νική; (εννοώ από αυτούς που συμμετέχουν συνήθως στις συζητήσες ) 
Είναι πολλά άτομα ;

----------


## Dalia

Είμαστε κάποιοι από Θεσ/νικη αλλά φυσικά οι Αθηναίοι είσαστε πολύ περισσότεροι.

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by justme_
> Τι βλέπουν τα ματάκια μου. . .Τελικά θα έρθει και η Πέγκυ ??????? 
> (εμοτικονγλώσσαέξωκαιπαλά εςστους κρόταφουςνα κουνάνεπάνωκάτω)


Η Πεγκούλα πάντως σε λίγες μέρες έρχεται Θεσ/νίκη με Σάκη Ρουβά! Γιούπι!!!!!!!!

----------


## psychangel

Dalia , αν ξέρεις κάποια παιδιά από πάνω γιατί να μην κανονίσετε να έρθετε παρέα ;

----------


## Dalia

psychangel αδύνατον..με τους πανικούς μου και να ξεκινήσω για Αθήνα δεν θα φτάσω ζωντανή...

----------


## psychangel

ελα βρε ... χαλαρα ..
παρεϊτσα θάσατε .. θα περάσει η ώρα χωρίς να το καταλάβεις ..

----------


## Dalia

Αυτό το \"χαλαρά\" για μένα δεν υπάρχει.

Εδώ δεν κατάφερα να πάω στη συγκέντρωση που έκαναν κάποια παιδιά εδώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη γιατί δεν ήμουν καλά,αν και ήθελα να πάω.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Dalia...η Σοφία από Θεσσαλονίκη δεν είναι?

----------


## Dalia

Ναι Θεοφανία.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Τότε θα έρθετε μαζί! Θα περάσουμε τέλεια!

----------


## psychangel

Dalia μου , αν ήμουν \"πάνω\" θα σ΄ έπαιρνα χεράκι-χεράκι , έτσι για λίγο να κάνεις μιά προσπάθεια ... ! 
(χε χε ... μήπως να κάναμε συνάντηση Θ/σνίκη ??? - λέμε τώρα ... ;) )

----------


## Dalia

:)

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by psychangel_
> Dalia μου , αν ήμουν \"πάνω\" θα σ΄ έπαιρνα χεράκι-χεράκι , έτσι για λίγο να κάνεις μιά προσπάθεια ... ! 
> (χε χε ... μήπως να κάναμε συνάντηση Θ/σνίκη ??? - λέμε τώρα ... ;) )



Μη τολμήσετε! Αθήνα θα την κάνουμε!

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Μη τολμήσετε! Αθήνα θα την κάνουμε!


Συμφωνώ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Woman_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Μη τολμήσετε! Αθήνα θα την κάνουμε!
> 
> 
> Συμφωνώ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ



Το πήρες το υ2υ?

----------


## psychangel

καλά , στην τελευταία οι σαλονικιοί θα μετέχουν με ... τηλεδιάσκεψη ...

(οπότε θα μπορέσει κι η Dalia ... ! ε ; ;) )

----------


## Dalia

χαχα..ναι,απευθείας σύνδεση με Θεσσαλονίκη. :P

----------


## susperia

παντως αν ειναι επειδη προσφατα ριχτηκε η ιδεα, να το κανονισουμε σε ενα σχετικο ευρος χρονου για να δουμε ποσοι θα μπορεσουν να ρθουν, εκτος κι αν καιγομαστε βεβαια οποτε παω πασο!

----------


## justme

Η πεφωτισμένη, ο μαγουλάκιας, η πέγκυ, η \"τώρα θέλω μάνα να γίνω\" ο ΑΝΤΡΑΣ, η \"linear logic\", το αερικό, και ο θείος...........
χαααααααα

Edit: Ξέχασα την \"Πρωτοψάλτη με το ακριβό της κόκκινο μικρό διθέσιο\"
xaaaaa ξανά

----------


## susperia

ποιος ειναι ο ΑΝΤΡΑΣ βρε συ just?

----------


## justme

τα ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ δε σου λένε τίποτα??
Αααααααααα

----------


## susperia

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!! κΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΑΑΑ ΤΩΡΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Λίγα για τον φίλο μου που λείπει και δεν μπορεί να απαντήσει!

Επειδή την Τρίτη έχω ραντεβού με τον διαιτολόγο, θα περιμένετε να χάσω 8 κιλάκια και μετά θα συναντηθούμε!

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Woman_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Το πήρα... αν σου πώ ότι με κόλλησες, θα με πιστέψεις..?? Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ!!
και αναγκαστικά το σκέφτομαι τώρα..

----------


## susperia

ρε μη συζητατε δημοσια για τα U2U που στελνετε! ειμαι κουτσομπολης και ζηλευω που δεν ξερω με τι σε κολλησε η θεοφανια! :P

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ψήσε τη woman να το κάνει τόπικ να μάθεις!!!!

----------


## Woman

χιχιχιχιχιχιχιχιχι... ζηλιάρηηηηηηηη susperia!!!!

----------


## susperia

θελω και γω το U2U μου να μαθω (σε στιλ παιδιου που λεει θελω και γω τη σοκολατα μου). woman, αν δε μου πεις, θα σκασω!

----------


## Woman

Είπες ότι είσαι κουτσομπόλης.. γι αυτό τον λόγο.. θα το σκεφτώ :p :p :p

----------


## susperia

ΓΚΡΡΡΡ!!! (ΕμοτικονΠουΡιχνειΜπινελι ια)

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> (ΕμοτικονΠουΡιχνειΜπινελι ια)


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ :D

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Τον Krino σα τον Ντάμπλντόρ στον Χάρι Πότερ...



ε???
να παρω την ταινια να την δω δηλαδη????

----------


## Woman

ναι να την πάρεις... :p :p :p

----------


## Woman

Susperia, με διαβάζεις?????????????? :P :P :P

----------


## Woman

hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Is anybody hereeee??????

----------


## susperia

ελα βρε!! τι εννοουσες αν σε διαβαζω?? αν σε παρακολουθουσα εκεινη την ωρα που το γραψες εννοουσες?

----------


## Woman

οχιι... εννοούσα ότι κατάλαβες τον λόγο που σε αποκάλεσα susperiaki μου!!
Πως πήγε η σημερινή ημέρα??

----------


## susperia

η σημερινη μερα ηταν ιδιαιτερως βαρετη! η δικια σου woman μου?

----------


## Woman

Woman \"μου\"????
Ασε susperia \"μου\".. βαρετή κι εμένα μέχρι αηδίας, μπορώ να πω!!
Σκέφτομαι και αυτό που μου είπε η Θεοφανία.. άσε άσε :p :P :p

Δεν θα κάνεις τίποτα? Δεν θα πας πουθενά? Σκέφτομαι να πάω καμιά βολτίτσα..

----------


## susperia

βασικα ζηλεψα απ τους αλλους που ειναι ολο \'\'μου\'\' και ειπα να το υιοθετησω κι εγω! :P
το αλλο που σκεφτεσαι αυτο που σου πε η θεοφανια δεν το σχολιαζω (γκρρρρρ!!!)
βασικα εχω λιγη δουλιτσα για αυριο, θα ξυπνησω και πολυ νωρις, και λεω να κανω μια εξαιρεση και να μη βγω σημερα κυριακη που ειναι γιατι θα γυρισω αργα.

----------


## justme

picker (μιας και θα το δεις και αυτό)
Αμα θες δε χαλιέμαι να με πληρώσεις για να μιλήσουμε......

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by justme_
> picker (μιας και θα το δεις και αυτό)
> Αμα θες δε χαλιέμαι να με πληρώσεις για να μιλήσουμε......


χεχε.. έξυπνο!!!

----------


## picker

Καλο ηταν... Πολυ ψοφια τα πραγματα σημερα. Ξενερωνω οταν δεν υπαρχει ενταση :-(

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by picker_
> Καλο ηταν... Πολυ ψοφια τα πραγματα σημερα. Ξενερωνω οταν δεν υπαρχει ενταση :-(


Ψοφάς να τραβάς πάνω σου την προσοχή................. :p

----------


## picker

Γαμωτο... Το καταλαβες :-/

----------


## psychangel

> _Originally posted by picker_
> Γαμωτο... Το καταλαβες :-/


έλα τωρα ... μη κοκκινίζεις και τρέξουν οι .... καλοθελητούδες να σου \"καταρρακώσουν την προσωπικότητα\" ;) :D 


- κάντε πίσω καλέ ... ο picker μας είναι \"προστατευόμενο είδος\" .... κι είναι κι ευαισθητούλης ... :D

;)

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by psychangel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by picker_
> Γαμωτο... Το καταλαβες :-/
> 
> 
> ...


:p :p :p :p :p :p

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> ρε δεν αποκλειεται!! δεν τους ακους? ολο γλυκες ειναι! ολο μανθες *μου* και θεοφανια *μου* ειναι τα δυο τους!! Τελικα η θεοφανια εκανε την τυχη της! κι εγω κουμπαρος!!


ΚΑΛΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ. ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΛΕΙΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΣ;





> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> Για παράδειγμα στο μυαλό μου η Θεοφανία είναι μελαχρινή , με δυνατό σκαρί . Θα την φανταζόμουνα αδύνατη , αλλα έχει πει οτι σκοπεύει να χάσει κάποια κιλά , οπότε ...... μάλλον δεν είναι τόσο .......


ΕΠΕΣΕΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΕΞΩ

----------


## Θεοφανία

ΜΑΝΤΗΕS..εκτός απ το γάμο μας, δεν έγινε τίποτα συνταρακτικό...

Μόνο μερικά μαθήματα για παρτούζες και κόκκινα φωτάκια....Έχεις χρόνο φαντάζομαι να διαβάσεις....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΑΤΕ; :cool:

Μέλη Online - Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχουν 152 Επισκέπτες, 15 Μέλη και 1 Αόρατο μέλος οι οποίοι κοιτάζουν το forum
Key: Super Administrator - Administrator - Super Moderator - Moderator - Μέλος
insiderovios, vampirion, mmaria, sdim, epakaki, ico, Θεοφανία, *MANTHES, MANTHES, MANTHES*, astarti, Skiaxtro, anwnimi, Helena, krino 

OXI AΠΛΑ ΕΠΑΝΗΡΘΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΛΩΝΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΑ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ

----------


## Woman

MANTHESSSSS
γύρισες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΠΕΣΤΡΕΨΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΟΥΝ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΜΕΝΑ :cool:
ΜΟΝΟ Η ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΧΑΡΗΚΕ :(

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μη λες ψέμματα στον κόσμο και σταματήσουν να ράβονται για το γάμο....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΔΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΕΛΕΙΨΑ ΣΤΟΝ SUSPERIA. ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΟ ΣΤΕΡΗΣΗΣ MANTHES :P

ΜΕ ΕΦΤΑΣΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ Ε; 
ΙΣΩΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΦΥΓΩ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ανησυχώ για τον sus. Έχει μέρες να φανεί. Αν έχει κανείς τηλέφωνο του, να τον έπαιρνε να δούμε ότι είναι καλά

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

MHN ANHΣΥΧΕΙΣ. ΔΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ ΤΟΥ. 
Τελευταία ενέργεια:	7-5-2008 στις 11:28
ΟΠΟΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΝΑ ΜΑΛΛΩΝΕΙ :cool:

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> Για παράδειγμα στο μυαλό μου η Θεοφανία είναι μελαχρινή , με δυνατό σκαρί . Θα την φανταζόμουνα αδύνατη , αλλα έχει πει οτι σκοπεύει να χάσει κάποια κιλά , οπότε ...... μάλλον δεν είναι τόσο .......
> 
> 
> ΕΠΕΣΕΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΕΞΩ


Οποτε είναι ξανθιά (βαμμένη ?) , με μαγουλάκια και πιασιματάκια ?

Εσένα σε φαντάζομαι : μελαχρινό , κοντοκουρεμένο , μετρίου αναστήματος και σχεδόν τετράγωνο πρόσωπο ....... με τα χέρια στις τσέπες . :P

Για πες μας για την μελαχρινή .......... καλή ?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Η ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΕ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΤΗΣ. ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΑΓΟΥΛΑΚΙΑ. ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΙΕΣ ΙΔΙΟΤΡΟΠΙΕΣ. ΟΥΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΣΤΕΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ

ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΜΑΚΡΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΜΑΛΛΙΩΝ ΕΠΕΣΕΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΥΨΟΣ. ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΜΟΝΟ 1,85. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΤΣΑΝ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ. ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΙΟ ΨΗΛΟΣ. ΕΧΩ ΚΟΜΠΛΕΞ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΨΗΛΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ.

----------


## susperia

που σαι ρε manth?? At last back! Ηταν ενδιαφερον αν χωρις εσενα θα ηταν σε ηρεμια το φορουμ! Μπορεις να διαπιστωσεις σε τι ηρεμια επηλθε το φορουμ στα πιο προσφαρα θεματα, ειναι ενα καινουριο ειδος ηρεμιας που ονομαζεται \'\'ηρεμια μετα μπινελικιων\'\' (πως λεμε ξυλο μετα μουσικης). στα ποστ που να σε φτασω, αυτη τη βδομαδα εχω λιωσει στη δουλεια και λειπω, αντε να μπαινω κανα 5λεπτο ετσι να δω τι παιζει, αλλα δεν προλαβαινω να απανησω γενικως σε θεματα.

woman εσενα δε σου λειψα? :(

θεοφανια να ξερεις οτι ο umcalzum μας τρεφει ιδιαιτερη συμπάθεια και δηλωσε οτι ειναι ερωτευμενος μαζι σου σε U2U που μου στειλε. Αλλα επειδη δεν εχω καιρο να \'\'ανταποδωσω\'\' αυτη τη συμπαθεια δεν μπηκα καν στον κοπο να του απαντησω κι εγω.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΦΥΓΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΤΕ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ 1 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ. 
ΠΟΙΑ ΗΡΕΜΙΑ; ΤΩΡΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ. ΤΟΝ ΦΑΓΑΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ. ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΗΡΕΜΟΙ;

umcalzum; ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ; ΣΑΝ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΞΩΤΙΚΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΡΧΟΝΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΔΑΧΤΥΛΙΔΙΩΝ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> woman εσενα δε σου λειψα? :(


susperiakiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiii
όντως μου έλειψες!! :( 
Βαριόμουν να γράφω μόνη μου στο τοπικ μας ....
ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ, η ομάδα επανήλθε!!

----------


## Woman

Άλλωστε το φόρουμ δεν είναι το ίδιο χωρίς εσένα, την Θεοφανία και τον MANTHES :)

----------


## susperia

ευτυχως βρε παιδι μου, ενιωθα πως με εγκατελειψες! Εννοειται οτι ολοι ειμαστε εξισου σημαντικοι στο team woman μου!

το θεμα ειναι ποτε θα επανελθει η ομαδα στους προηγουμενους ρυθμους. Εγω οσο λιωνω στη δουλεια δυσκολο το βλεπω (για μενα). Παω να κανω ενα μπανακι τωρα γιατι στις 11 επεστρεψα. manthes παλι θα ξαναφυγεις? κατσε σπιτακι που ειναι καλα... 

το umcalzum οσο ηλιθιο ακουγεται, αλλα τοσο ειναι κι ο τυπος παρεπιπτοντως, κι εχει και ποιοτικους φιλους!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΑΠΛΩΣ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΑΤΕ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΤΥΠΟΣ.

ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΡΕΧΑΜΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟΓΡΑΦΟ. ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΟ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΩ. 

ΣΟΥ ΕΛΕΙΨΑΝ ΤΑ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ ΜΟΥ, Ε;

----------


## justme

ΚΑΛΩΣΤΟΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΑΝΕΩΜΕΝΟ.......!!!!!!!...........

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΩΔΗ ΥΠΟΔΟΧΗ. :D
ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΠΤΩΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

ΠΟΤΕ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ;
ΕΧΑΣΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΩ ΟΛΑ
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟ ΣΕΞ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ; ΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΣΕΞ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΧΑΙΡΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΕΣΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ; 
ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ. ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΚΦΡΑΣΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ


Το θέμα είναι πως βρισκόμαστε σε ένα χώρο όπου ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να πει ελεύθερα την άποψη του. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως υπάρχουν μερικοί που προβάλλουν διαφορετική άποψη, μόνο και μόνο για να δείξουν ότι είναι ανώτεροι από τους άλλους. 

Ευτυχώς τα περισσότερα άτομα εδώ μέσα είναι αρκετά νοήμονες, οπότε ο καθένας βγάζει τα συμπεράσματα του...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΣΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ. ΝΑ ΕΠΙΚΡΟΤΕΙ ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΤΟΝ ΒΙΑΣΜΟ; ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ. Ο ΜΟΝΟΣ ΛΟΓΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΩ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΤΥΠΟΙ ΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΝ.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΗ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΤΑ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΟΥΜΕ :D

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> ΠΟΤΕ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ;
> ΕΧΑΣΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΩ ΟΛΑ
> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟ ΣΕΞ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ; ΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΣΕΞ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΧΑΙΡΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΕΣΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ; 
> ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ. ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΚΦΡΑΣΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ
> 
> 
> Το θέμα είναι πως βρισκόμαστε σε ένα χώρο όπου ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να πει ελεύθερα την άποψη του. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως υπάρχουν μερικοί που προβάλλουν διαφορετική άποψη, μόνο και μόνο για να δείξουν ότι είναι ανώτεροι από τους άλλους. 
> 
> Ευτυχώς τα περισσότερα άτομα εδώ μέσα είναι αρκετά νοήμονες, οπότε ο καθένας βγάζει τα συμπεράσματα του...


Δύο τινά συμβαίνουν...
α) Η Θεοφανία έχει μία δισχιδή προσωπικότητα ερωτοαπαντώτας μόνη της
β) Υπάρχουν μυνήματα που δε μπορώ να τα δώ (Γκρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ - γιατι??????????? - ααααααααα)

----------


## imagine

> _Originally posted by justme_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> ΠΟΤΕ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ;
> ΕΧΑΣΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΩ ΟΛΑ
> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟ ΣΕΞ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ; ΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΣΕΞ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΧΑΙΡΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΕΣΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ; 
> ...


Ούτε εγώ βλέπω τα εν λόγω μηνύματα οπότε... μάλλον το α συμβαίνει justme..... ;)

----------


## Θεοφανία

justme και imagine....διαβάστε καλύτερα.

Δεν θέλω να το ξανασκαλίσω γιατί το κουράσαμε πολύ. 

Για να μη μείνετε ομως με την εντύπωση πως το αποφεύγω, θα σας πω πως έχει να κάνει με την διαφωνία που είχα με τον Krino στο θέμα με τον picker.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> justme και imagine....διαβάστε καλύτερα.
> 
> Δεν θέλω να το ξανασκαλίσω γιατί το κουράσαμε πολύ. 
> 
> Για να μη μείνετε ομως με την εντύπωση πως το αποφεύγω, θα σας πω πως έχει να κάνει με την διαφωνία που είχα με τον Krino στο θέμα με τον picker.



και τι εννοεις οτι εγω παω να το παιξω ανωτερος απο εσενα η καποιον αλλο εδω μεσα?
η καταλαβα λαθος?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Στο έχω ξαναπεί σε ένα άλλο θέμα που έκανες ακριβώς το ίδιο, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιο. 

Ναι, νομίζω ότι πολλες φορές απαντάς μόνο και μόνο για να διαχωρίσεις τη θέση σου και να το παίξεις ανώτερος. Έχω συμφωνήσει σε πολλά μαζί σου, αλλά σε άλλα νομίζω ότι συμβαίνει αυτό που προείπα....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΧΩ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ ΝΥΣΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΖΩΝΤΑΝΕΨΩ ΛΙΓΟ; :cool:
ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΕΛΕΙΠΑ, ΚΑΤΑ ΤΙΣ 12 ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΕΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΙΑΤΙΚΟ ΜΠΟΥΦΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ; 
ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΤΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΥΡΙΖΕΙ :P

----------


## Θεοφανία

Λείπει ο MANTHES, λείπει ο sus......Woman...μήπως είσαι εδώ?????

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΟΛΙΣ ΗΡΘΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ. ΑΛΛΑ ΠΕΦΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΥΠΝΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ ΧΑΛΙΑ. ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟΣ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Πιές κανένα χυμό και ξεκουράσω. Αφού λείπουν όλοι, θα δω...............Νικολούλη!

----------


## Dalia

Θεοφανία κι εγώ Νικολούλη έβλεπα. :) 
Πολύ ενδιαφέρον είχε σήμερα η εκπομπή.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Στο έχω ξαναπεί σε ένα άλλο θέμα που έκανες ακριβώς το ίδιο, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιο. 
> 
> Ναι, νομίζω ότι πολλες φορές απαντάς μόνο και μόνο για να διαχωρίσεις τη θέση σου και να το παίξεις ανώτερος. Έχω συμφωνήσει σε πολλά μαζί σου, αλλά σε άλλα νομίζω ότι συμβαίνει αυτό που προείπα....



Το οτι διαχωριζω την θεση μου ναι αυτο συμβαινει.
Και ναι τις θεσεις μου δεν τις εχω υπο διαπραγματευση τουλαχιστον σε ζητηματα αξιων.
Το να το παιξω ανωτερος ομως γιατι?

Δηλαδη η διαφορα γνωμης μας καθιστα ανωτερους και κατωτερους???
Προσωπικα δεν θεωρω κανενα καλυτερο απο εμενα, αλλα ουτε και χειροτερο. Ειμαστε ολοι ανθρωποι γεννημενοι απο μανα και ολοι μα ολοι καταληγουμε κατω απο 5 μετρα γης.
Δεν βλεπω να διαφοροποιουμαστε καπου εκτος αν ψαχνουμε σωνει και καλα διαφορες.
Αυτη ειναι η θεση μου, απο κει και περα η δικη σου γνωμη ειναι σεβαστη.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Και η δική σου επισης. 
Απλά σε μερικά θέματα που κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι ξεκαθαρα, πχ, Κους-Κους το μεσημέρι, (είδες που το θημήθηκα;) θεώρησα ότι διαχώρισες τη θέση σου απ όλους μας, μόνο και μόνο για να πεις κατι διαφορετικό.
Αν έχω κάνει λάθος συγνώμη.
Έτσι και αλλιώς αν μας έχει ο -δικός μου-Θεός καλά, έχουμε πορεία μπροστά μας για να διαψευστεί ο ένας ή ο άλλος.

Τα σέβη μου...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> Θεοφανία κι εγώ Νικολούλη έβλεπα. :) 
> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον είχε σήμερα η εκπομπή.


Dalia...τον έφαγαν τον άνθρωπο. Μη σου πω η πρώην γυναίκα του...

Θα τη βρει την άκρη η Νικολούλη, αυτά είναι το φαί της!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> μόνο και μόνο για να πεις κατι διαφορετικό.




βγαζεις πολυ ευκολα συμπερασματα, αυτο και τιποτα αλλο.
Μεσα απο το διαδικτυο μπορει να συμβει ευκολα κατι τετοιο.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> μόνο και μόνο για να πεις κατι διαφορετικό.
> ...



Σου είπα, εύχομαι να είμαι λάθος γιατί σε πολλά θέματα συμφωνώ μαζί σου και θεωρώ πως έχεις άποψη. Σε κάποια άλλα, το βλέπω έτσι...

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> Θεοφανία κι εγώ Νικολούλη έβλεπα. :) 
> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον είχε σήμερα η εκπομπή.
> 
> ...


Ναι έτσι φαίνεται,ότι η πρώην γυναίκα του είναι μπλεγμένη σ\'αυτό.Να δούμε.Θα το λύσει το μυστήριο η Αγγελικούλα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



οκ κανενα προβλημα,
αλλωστε θα ηταν απο δυσκολο εως αδυνατο να συνφωνουσαμε με ολα και με ολους.
Αλλωστε δεν ειναι το ζητουμενο μας εδω μεσα αυτο.
Μην σου πω οτι απο τις διαφωνιες μας εχουμε ολοι να κερδισουμε.


Καλο ΣΚ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Οκ Krino, εκ του λίλιουμ. Χαίρομαι ακόμη και να διαφωνώ μαζί σου....


ΜΑΝΤΗΕS χάσαμε τον sus και τη Woman

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΝΙΚΟΛΟΥΛΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΙΛΟΑΧΡΗΣΤΗ. ΓΕΡΑΣΕ ΠΙΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εγώ λέω να συζητήσουμε κάτι: τι είναι βλακεία; Υπάρχει; Ποιους θεωρούμε βλάκες;

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΞΙΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΒΛΑΚΕΣ

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> ΜΑΝΤΗΕS χάσαμε τον sus και τη Woman


Hellooooooooooo...
Σας λείψαμε ε? Τι να κάνω βρε παιδιά.. Δουλειά με διάβασμα μαζί.. πέφτουν πολλά!!
Αλήθεια ο susperiakis εχει καιρό να φανεί..
MANTHES πως πάει ο έρωτας?? ολα καλά??
Θεοφανία μου, εσύ τι κάνεις?????

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 3-4 ΜΕΡΕΣ. 
ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΡΩΤΑΣ; ΤΙ ΛΕΣ; :cool:

----------


## Θεοφανία

Woman μου τι κάνεις?
Κάποτε πρέπει να αρχίσει το τσατ να τα λέμε πιο άνετα όλοι

----------


## Woman

MANTHES, τι εννοείς \"ποιος έρωτας\"???? Μήπως έχασα επεισόδια?? Και γιατί δεν ήσουν καλά??
Θεοφανία έχεις δικιο.. αντε να αρχίσει το chat!!
Ειμαι πολύυυυυυυυυ κουρασμένη!!

Δουλειά + διάβασμα + σκέψεις = Ανακαίνιση επειγόντως (χρειάζομαι) :p
Πρέπει να σταματήσω να σκέφτομαι .....!!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΛΑΚΑ ΚΑΝΩ. 
ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΒΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ. ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ ΖΑΛΑΔΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΥΨΗΛΟ ΠΥΡΕΤΟ. ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ. ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΧΑΛΙΑ. 
ΤΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΜΑ;

----------


## Woman

Α να χαθείς και τρόμαξα οτι κάτι έγινε!!!
Δίνω κάτι εξετάσεις.. και προσπαθώ να τα συνδυάσω όλα.. ως συνήθως.. !!
Πορτοκαλάκια MANTHES, πορτοκαλάκια

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

NA BAΡΑΩ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΙΑ; 
ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ Η ΖΑΛΑΔΑ; :D

----------


## Θεοφανία

Woman.... πήγα σε διαιτολόγο, έχω αρχίσει και γυμναστική και μισώ όλο τον κόσμο!!!!!!

Αλήθεια, τι διάβασμα;

----------


## Woman

Ωραίο το χιούμορ σου!!!! :D
Για δες, μήπως αν χτυπήσεις το κεφάλι σου στον τοίχο, περάσει!! :P :P :P

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΑΝ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΧΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΚΙΛΑ. 
ΕΧΑΣΑ 3 ΚΙΛΑ ΣΕ 3 ΜΕΡΕΣ. ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Woman_
> Ωραίο το χιούμορ σου!!!! :D
> Για δες, μήπως αν χτυπήσεις το κεφάλι σου στον τοίχο, περάσει!! :P :P :P


ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΙΧΟ; ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ :cool:

----------


## Woman

στέλνω u2u και στους δύο!!!!!
Θεοφανία υπομονή γλυκειά μου.. σε καταλαβαίνω.. Αφού όμως άρχισες και γυμναστική.. εισαι ΘΕΑ ήδη!!

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΑΝ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΧΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΚΙΛΑ. 
> ΕΧΑΣΑ 3 ΚΙΛΑ ΣΕ 3 ΜΕΡΕΣ. ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ


Ή αν στεναχωρηθεί πολύ για κάτι!!
Δεν της εύχομαι κανένα από τα δύο!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Η ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΑ. ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΧΩΡΙΣΜΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΗΝ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΝΕΥΡΙΚΗ ΑΝΟΡΕΞΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΩ ΠΟΛΥ. 
ΕΝΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ

----------


## Woman

εγώ πάλι.. μόνο ανορεξία..
Σε 2 εβδομάδες.. 8 κιλα

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΕ 2 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ 7 ΚΙΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ. ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΕΟΣ ΤΟΤΕ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Παιδιά, κάποτε είχε αρωστήσει η μαμά μου και είχα φτάσει να μείνω μόνο κόκκαλα. Τώρα που την έχασα μου βγαίνει πιο πολύ σε φαγητό.
Ευτυχώς έχω κόκκινη γραμμή και όταν περνάω τα εβδομήντα γίνομαι ράκος και αρχίζω σαν τρελή δίαιτα και γυμναστική.
Πιστεύω ότι θα τα καταφέρω.........μάλλον...ελπίζ ω!!!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ. Η ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΒΓΕΙ. ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΤΡΩΣ ΠΟΛΥ Ή ΛΙΓΟ. 
ΤΗΝ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ; ΣΤΟ ΣΑΛΟΝΙ;

----------


## Woman

καλα MANTHES. αυτο το χιουμορ σου απόψε.. ειναι φοβερό :P

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Παιδιά, κάποτε είχε αρωστήσει η μαμά μου και είχα φτάσει να μείνω μόνο κόκκαλα. Τώρα που την έχασα μου βγαίνει πιο πολύ σε φαγητό.
> Ευτυχώς έχω κόκκινη γραμμή και όταν περνάω τα εβδομήντα γίνομαι ράκος και αρχίζω σαν τρελή δίαιτα και γυμναστική.
> Πιστεύω ότι θα τα καταφέρω.........μάλλον...ελπίζ ω!!!!


Εγώ από μικρή.. όταν στεναχωριόμουν σταμάταγα να τρώω!!
Λες και τιμωρούσα τον εαυτό μου, ένα πράγμα! Τι να πω?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΓΩΣΕΙ Ε;
ΠΟΤΕ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΜΑ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι είμαι ακόμη στην άρνηση και μπουκώνω το συναίσθημα μου...

MANTHES την κόκκινη γραμμή τη βάζω μες το μάτι μου, όταν είμαι πάνω στη ζυγαριά!!!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΥΡΓΟΣ; ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΨΕΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ναι, και μοντέλο επίσης....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

WOMAN ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΟΥΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΣ; ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΗ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΟΥΝ;

Η ΚΛΩΝΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΙΚΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ
a_neu, blackdaizy, dmp, alexloukoumaki, amy, epakaki, ico, Θεοφανία, Woman, οδυσσεας, zouzounitsaaa, CeliaM, *MANTHES, MANTHES, MANTHES, MANTHES, MANTHES, MANTHES, MANTHES,* psychangel, Aphelia, Dalia, keep_walking

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αργά θα το καταλάβουν....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΗΣΑΝ ΗΔΗ
Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΓΑΡ ΕΓΓΥΣ :D

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> WOMAN ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΟΥΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΣ; ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΗ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΟΥΝ;


Οχι... πίστευα ότι έτσι θα σταματήσει να με στεναχωρεί.. αυτό που με στεναχωρούσε...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΝΑ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ, ΑΛΛΑ ΟΜΟΛΟΓΩ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ

----------


## Woman

Θεοφανία.. θα με βοηθήσεις λίγο με τον MANTHES???

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Την επόμενη φορά που θα τον δω θα του βγάλω τα νύχια με πένσα. Άντε πάμε για ύπνο γιατί αύριο περιμένει πολύ τρέξιμο....

Καληνύχτα γλυκά μου...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΚΙΑ

----------


## Woman

καληνύχτααααααααα.. νύσταξα κι εγω

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ ΚΥΡΙΑ WOMAN

----------


## justme

Τελικά αυτό το chat room (ότΑΝ) λειτουργήσει λέω να το σνομπάρω και να γράφω εδώ........

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ;

----------


## justme

Γιατί στο chat room (αν δεν ήμουν εκεί την ώρα που γράφονταν) δεν θα μπορούσα να διαβάσω (αργότερα) πως τα πορτοκάλια είναι χρήσιμα!!!!!!!!!!!! για τον πονοκέφαλο!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΚΟΜΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ ΤΟΥΣ :P

----------


## justme

Αμα σου πώ θα πρέπει μετά να σε σκοτώσω (emoticonπολύσοβαρόβλέμα)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΕΙΡΑ. ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΝΤΑΙ 5-6 ΑΤΟΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΣΥ

----------


## Woman

Βρε MANTHES γιατί έχεις τόσες αντιπάθειες???

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

EMENA ΡΩΤΑΣ; ΡΩΤΑ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ.

----------


## Woman

Καλημέρα.
O Sus που χάθηκε?? Ανησυχώ :(
Μου έλειψε!
Θεοφανία, μίλησες καθόλου μαζί του?

----------


## Woman

Έλεοςς
Andrew, thanosred, ico, Θεοφανία, Woman, just_40, *MANTHES, MANTHES, MANTHES, MANTHES, MANTHES, MANTHES, MANTHES, MANTHES*, Skiaxtro, fly, fly, picker, picker, liberchild, Lef, Adzik, krino

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ. ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ; 
ΤΟ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ. Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΕΙ

----------


## krino

Χιλιάδες νεκροί, χιλιάδες εγκλωβισμένοι από τον φονικό σεισμό στην Κίνα 

ΑΠΕ 
Νεκρούς και επιζώντες αναζητούν τα σωστικά συνεργεία μέσα στα συντρίμμια 
Πεκίνο
Τελευταία ενημέρωση 12:25 


Χιλιάδες άτομα σκοτώθηκαν, ενώ χιλιάδες έχουν εγκλωβιστεί στα συντρίμμια από τον πιο καταστροφικό σεισμό των τελευταίων 30 χρόνων στην Κίνα. Ο σεισμός, μεγέθους 7,8 βαθμών της κλίμακας Ρίχτερ, έπληξε περισσότερο την νοτιο-ανατολική επαρχία Σιτσουάν.

Ο τελευταίος επίσημος απολογισμός κάνει λόγο για 11.921 νεκρούς. Μόνο στην πόλη Μιανζού 10.000 άτομα βρίσκονται εγκλωβισμένα κάτω από τα συντρήμμια, γεγονός που προκαλεί ανησυχία ότι ο αριθμός των νεκρών θα αυξηθεί κι άλλο.

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=899487&amp;lngDtrID=245

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Woman_
> Καλημέρα.
> O Sus που χάθηκε?? Ανησυχώ :(
> Μου έλειψε!
> Θεοφανία, μίλησες καθόλου μαζί του?


Έχει πιάσει δουλειά απ ότι έλεγε ατην άλλη φορά...χάθηκε τελειώς το ....γαιδούρι!!!

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ. ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ; 
> ΤΟ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ. Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΕΙ


Καλημέρααα.. Καλά είμαι.. Εδώ στην δουλειά..
Οντως η καταστροφή του φόρουμ πλησιάζει.. με τόσους MANTHES μέσα...!! :p :p

Πως πάνε οι ζαλάδες???

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Χιλιάδες νεκροί, χιλιάδες εγκλωβισμένοι από τον φονικό σεισμό στην Κίνα 
> 
> ΑΠΕ 
> Νεκρούς και επιζώντες αναζητούν τα σωστικά συνεργεία μέσα στα συντρίμμια 
> Πεκίνο
> Τελευταία ενημέρωση 12:25 
> 
> 
> ...


Τι ήταν κι αυτό ρε παιδιά.. Πραγματικά ΦΡΙΚΗ!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ. 
ΧΘΕΣ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΓΗΚΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΛΙ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Το κακό είναι πως αν δε συμβαίνει κάτι εδώ, δεν ασχολούμαστε.....

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ. 
> ΧΘΕΣ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΓΗΚΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΛΙ


Βρε MANTHES, το έχεις κοιτάξει?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Άσχετο. Ξέρει κανείς αν σταμάτησε η απεργία των φορτηγών; Να ξέρω αν θα πάω στη δουλειά τουλάχιστον σήμερα...

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Το κακό είναι πως αν δε συμβαίνει κάτι εδώ, δεν ασχολούμαστε.....


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο Θεοφανία μου.. Θυμήθηκα την φρίκη που είχα φάει.. τότε το 99.. που δεν είχε καμία σχέση φυσικά με τον χθεσινό!! Τότε όμως.. επειδή μας επηρέασε ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ.. ασχοληθήκαμε θυμάμαι για μήνες!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΟΧΙ. ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΜΠΤΗ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ. ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ. ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΥΨΗΛΟ ΠΥΡΕΤΟ. ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ. ΘΑ ΔΩ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Άσχετο. Ξέρει κανείς αν σταμάτησε η απεργία των φορτηγών; Να ξέρω αν θα πάω στη δουλειά τουλάχιστον σήμερα...


Συνεχίζει η απεργία.. :(

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ωραία...θα μου πάνε όλα ανάποδα...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Woman_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> Χιλιάδες νεκροί, χιλιάδες εγκλωβισμένοι από τον φονικό σεισμό στην Κίνα 
> 
> ΑΠΕ 
> ...


μοιαζει με την καταστροφη του φορουμ ε?

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Woman_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Με ειρωνεύεσαι??

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Woman_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



οχι δα!
πως σου ηρθε αυτη η αισθηση?
εχεις λογους να πιστευεις κατι τετοιο?

----------


## Woman

> οχι δα!
> πως σου ηρθε αυτη η αισθηση?
> εχεις λογους να πιστευεις κατι τετοιο?


Είπα κάτι που ήταν άξιο ειρωνίας?? Συνδύασα τα δύο αυτά \"γεγονότα\" και δεν το κατάλαβα??
Τι να πω!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Woman...ούτε νόημα έχει, ούτε αξία....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

WOMAN ΣΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ. ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΣΑΙ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Πρέπει να βρούμε τον sus....
Νιώθω ότι κάτι μου λείπει....
Δεν έχει κανείς τηλέφωνο?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

EΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΦΤΑΝΩ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

MANTHES...μη ζηλεύεις. Όταν έλειπες εσύ, στεναχωριόμασταν για σένα. Τώρα λείπει εκείνος...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΦΤΗΝΕΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ. ΜΗ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΥΓΓΡΑΦΕΑΣ. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Woman_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> οχι δα!
> πως σου ηρθε αυτη η αισθηση?
> εχεις λογους να πιστευεις κατι τετοιο?
> 
> ...



σου απαντησα οτι δεν σε ειρωνευομαι,
τι αλλο θες δηλαδη??

----------


## Θεοφανία

justme πιστεύω πως είσαι αδελφή και τα χεις με τον καναπέ σου!

(Ξαλάφρωσα)

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> justme πιστεύω πως είσαι αδελφή και τα χεις με τον καναπέ σου!
> 
> (Ξαλάφρωσα)


H απάντησή μου στο ΕΚΤΟΣ (http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2968&amp;page=3)

----------


## Woman

Επέστρεψα!!!
Θεοφανία και MANTHES, τελικά δίκιο έχετε.. Δεν αξίζει. Μάλλον εγώ φταίω που έδωσα και σημασία! Πραγματικά η υπεροψία και η υποκρισία κάποιων εδώ μέσα είναι \"άξια θαυμασμού\"!!

Edit: MANTHES έχεις u2u

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΑ ΗΔΗ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Θετω θέμα:
Πιστεύετε στο μάτι; 
Πχ, αν σε βρίζει όλη μέρα κάποιος/οι, υπάρχει περίπτωση να σου συμβεί κάτι τόσο ...άτυχο που να πιστεύεις ότι έγινε από κακή ενέργεια;

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΛΩΣΣΟΦΑΓΕΙΑ. ΟΧΙ ΜΑΤΙ
ΑΠΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΞΕΡΩ. ΦΕΡΝΩ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ :D

----------


## Woman

Συμφωνώ, αυτό ειναι γλωσσοφαγειά.. ποο θεωρείται μάτι όμως!!
Μου έχει τύχει όμως πολλές φορές, να είμαι πολύ χάλια, χωρίς συγκεκριμένο λόγο.. Να έχω πάρει όλα τα παυσίπονα του κόσμου και να μην μου περάσει.. Μόλις όμως με ξεμάτιασε η μητέρα μου.. μετά από λίγο να ειμαι SUPER.
Μήπως τελικά είναι όντως αυθυποβολή???

Πόσους τροπους ξεματιάσματος έχετε ακούσει?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΣΕ ΚΟΙΤΑΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ. ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ. 
ΑΠΟ ΞΕΜΑΤΙΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ. ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΜΑΤΙΑΖΩ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ :D

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ωραία, γλωσσοφαγιά λοιπόν
Σήμερα που απ το πρωί με έβριζαν στο φόρουμ, έπαθα την απίστευτη καντεμιά.
Μπλόκαρε ο συναγερμός του αυτοκινήτου για τον πιο ηλίθιο λόγο του κόσμου!!!
Είμαι στα πρόθυρα εγκεφαλικού από τα νεύρα μου!!!!!!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Ωραία, γλωσσοφαγιά λοιπόν
> Σήμερα που απ το πρωί με έβριζαν στο φόρουμ, έπαθα την απίστευτη *καντεμιά*.
> Μπλόκαρε ο συναγερμός του αυτοκινήτου για τον πιο ηλίθιο λόγο του κόσμου!!!
> Είμαι στα πρόθυρα εγκεφαλικού από τα νεύρα μου!!!!!!!


ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΛΕΞΗ; :cool:

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ατυχία...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΗΠΩΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΟΥ Ο ΜΗΤΣΟΤΑΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΗΡΕΣ ΧΑΜΠΑΡΙ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μόνο με εβδομήντα υπνοστεντόν και τριακόσια λεξοτανίλ θα ηρεμήσω...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΗΡΕΜΗΣΕ. ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ευχαριστώ καλέ μου...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΔΕΣΠΟΣΥΝΗ ΜΟΥ.
ΧΑΣΑΜΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΗΝ WOMAN

----------


## Woman

Συγγνώμη... έπεσε δουλίτσα!!
Λες Θεοφανία, αυτός να ήταν ο λόγος? Τελικά δουλειά πήγες σήμερα?

MANTHES έχεις U2U

----------


## Woman

Θεοφανία.. σκέφτομαι.. Μήπως να σε ξεματιάσω?? :)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΑ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Woman_
> Συγγνώμη... έπεσε δουλίτσα!!
> Λες Θεοφανία, αυτός να ήταν ο λόγος? Τελικά δουλειά πήγες σήμερα?
> 
> MANTHES έχεις U2U


Πήγα στo net και δούλεψα. Εκεί έπαθα τη ζημιά με τ\' αμάξι...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

WOMAN ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Τι κάνετε χρυσά μου;

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΟΛΙΣ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΦΗΣΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΤΙΣ 7 ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΔΟΣΦΑΙΡΟ. ΕΣΥ; 
ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΑΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Όχι, καμία σχέση...

woman ...που είσαι..........?

Αυτός ο sus θα μας σκάσει μέχρι να εμφανιστεί!!!

----------


## Woman

Εδω ειμαιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι
Ζω.. Υπάρχω .. και Αναπνέω

----------


## Θεοφανία

MANTHES................ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ?????????????

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΓΩ ΕΔΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ. ΕΣΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ; 
ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ

----------


## justme

εχμμμμμ το ότι έχει μύνημα κάποιος δεν το βλέπει???
(όλο απορίες είμαι ........)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΣΟΥ;
ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΕΧΕΙ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕ

----------


## justme

καλά ντε μη βαράς....

----------


## justme

ασε που μπορεί να βλέπει το φορουμ και να μην είναι και loged in (τώρα που το καλοσκέφτομαι)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΒΑΡΑΩ. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΗΡΕΜΟΣ. 
ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΕΤΣΙ :cool:
ΝΥΧΤΟΦΥΛΑΚΑΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΩΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ;

----------


## justme

(σημείωμα στον ευατό μου!!!!!!!!!)
ΑΝ προσλάβω νυχτοφύλακα να φροντίσω να ΜΗΝ έχει τρόπο να συνδέεται στο ιντερνέτ......

----------


## Τερέζα

Καλημερα παιδακια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


δεν ξερω αν το εγραψα στο σωστο τοπικ..απλα ηθελα να σας Καλημερισω!!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Καλήμερα Τερέζααααα!!!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

KAΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ 12 :cool:
ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΑ ΤΕΚΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΟΥ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Την ευχή σου πάτερ...............!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Την ευχή σου πάτερ...............!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

WOMAN πΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ; ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΡΕΞΙΜΑΤΑ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Λοιπόν MANTHES, το βράδυ έχουμε παρτάκι...κανόνισε και με τους άλλους, γιατί μερικά πράγματα πρέπει να τα γιορτάζουμε!!!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ. ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΑΜΒΑΝΕ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΕ. ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΟΥΜΕ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Για πολύ γέλιο....

OK....

YΓ. Στεναχωριέμαι μόνο που λείπει ο sus.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ. ΜΗΝ ΣΕ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

----------


## Woman

Πωωωωωωωωωως πάνε οι Υποκρισίες???

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ. ΘΑ ΤΟ ΓΥΡΙΣΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ. ΣΕΝΑΡΙΟΓΡΑΦΟ ΨΑΧΝΟΥΜΕ

----------


## Woman

Και η διπροσωπία επίσης??

Η υποκρισία.. θα είναι η πρωταγωνίστρια.. και η διπροσωπία συμπρωταγωνίστρια

Μην τσακωθούν όμως

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΒΛΕΠΩ ΝΑ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΩΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΡΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

XAΘΗΚΕ Ο SUSPERIA, H WOMAN KAI H ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ. ΕΠΙΔΗΜΙΑ ΕΠΕΣΕ;

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ. ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΧΑΡΑΣ :D

----------


## Θεοφανία

Καλημερούδια MANTES. 
Woman....που είσαι?

----------


## Woman

Πήήήήζωωωωωωωωωωωω
Τι κάνετε παιδάκια??
Ο Sus ακόμα να φανεί ε??

----------


## justme

Από εδώ http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2964&amp;page=3 \"απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας\"



> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΚΑΚΙΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΞΩ ΚΑΤΙ. ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΝΔΕΧΟΜΕΝΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΠΕΙΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΠΕΙΡΑ
> 
> *ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΟΙ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΙ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΕΣ ΚΟΝΤΡΕΣ.*


 Είδες όμως που τελικά δεν χρειάζονται οι admins αλλά τα \"ενεργά\" μέλη ΚΑΙ διασφαλίζουν τον χώρο ΚΑΙ δεν χρειάζονται ΄\"φύλακες\" 
Η παρέμβασή σου ήταν τόσο σωστή... (ασχέτως αν όντως και ο ΔΟΝ τοποθετήθηκε...)
Το ξέρω ότι διαφωνούμε για το πόσο \"ενεργητικός\" πρέπει να είναι ο ρόλος των admins αλλά τα \"ενεργά\" μέλη είναι καλίτερο από τους \"φύλακες\" 

(όσο για τις \"κόντρες\" το νόημα είναι ότι \"χαλάνε\" ένα θέμα που θα διαβάζεται πολύ μετά, τότε που μόνο το θέμα θα έχει ουσία και όχι η ίδια η κόντρα)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΩΣ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΩΡΟΦΥΛΑΚΕΣ

----------


## Θεοφανία

justme....έχεις δίκιο. Πρέπει να είμαστε ενεργά μέλη, αλλά κάποιες φορές-εγώ τουλάχιστον-κολλάω να πω κάτι γιατί στο κάτω-κάτω, δεν είναι δικό μου το φόρουμ...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟΝ ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΟ. ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΔΑ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΗ ΕΥΑΙΣΘΗΣΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ

----------


## justme

MANTHES, 
όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί. Αν όχι σήμερα, άν όχι τώρα, σίγουρα αύριο ή μεθαύριο. (ή στο τέλος τέλος ο admin) αλλά ο ιντερνετικός χρόνος είναι λίγο διαφορετικός από τον real time.

Θεοφανία,
και εγώ ήθελα κάτι να πώ. Αλλά είδες που το λέω εδώ.... Αν το έγραφα εκεί 2 ή 3 ή 40 μυνήματα μπορούσαν να δημιουργηθούν \"χαλώντας\" το θέμα

----------


## Θεοφανία

Σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο και πρέπει να το αποφύγουμε, αλλά σκέψου ότι κάθε μέρα μπαίνουν νέα μέλη. Δεν μπορείς να τους λές, \"σε περίπτωση που τα πάρετε τσακωθείτε στο τάδε τόπικ\"

----------


## justme

Επειδή όμως και τα νέα μέλη θα έχουν και αυτά την ίδια ανάγκη με εμάς και θα τα παίρνουν και θα βγαίνουν εκτός και θα θέλουν να γράψουν και το στραβό και το μακρύ τους (όπως εγώ τώρα !!!!!) είναι καλό να ξέρουν ότι αυτό μπορεί να γίνει χωρίς να \"χαλάει\" ένα θέμα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

justme ...είσαι ο αγαπημένος μου θείος, οπότε συμφωνώ μαζί σου.

woman.....που είσαι????????????

----------


## justme

Κρίνο,
τώρα πλέον μπορώ να στο πώ.
Το κομμάτι της υπογραφής σου που έσβησες ήταν χάλια!!!
Αυτό με τα μήλα κάτι λέει αλλά βρε αδερφάκι μου γιατί κομπόστα???? Συγκρίνεται με τίποτα το φρέσκο???

----------


## Θεοφανία

petran....από σήμερα είσαι το είδωλο μου.

Σε ευχαρίστώ!!!!!

(Δεν ειρωνεύομαι)...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

TOY EΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ. ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΡΙΞΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΤΟΥ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ναι, αλλά μερικές φορές.....αρχίζουν οι εκρήξεις στον εγκέφαλο, σε καταλαμβάνει η βλακεία, σε περικυκλώνει και κει ....θολώνεις!!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by justme_
> Κρίνο,
> τώρα πλέον μπορώ να στο πώ.
> Το κομμάτι της υπογραφής σου που έσβησες ήταν χάλια!!!
> Αυτό με τα μήλα κάτι λέει αλλά βρε αδερφάκι μου γιατί κομπόστα???? Συγκρίνεται με τίποτα το φρέσκο???



βρε συ,
ποσα μηλα μπορεις να φας με την μια???
τρως οσα μπορεις και τα υπολοιπα για να μην χαλασουν τα κανεις κομποστα....
εκαληφθην?
:cool:

----------


## Christine

Η υπερβολή βλαπτει πάντοτε! φάε 10 μήλα μαζί και μετά θα τρεχεις κ δε θα φτάνεις!! καλά άσε να μην πω τι σε περιμενει αν φας 10 ακτινιδια το ενα πισω από το άλλο!!!

----------


## krino

για αυτο τρως ενα μηλαρακι που σου πεφτει και μετα ξανα παλι.
Οντως η υπερβολη μονο προβληματα δημιουργει, οι αμαρτιες ποτε!

:cool:

----------


## Θεοφανία

MANTHEΣ σου απαντώ εδώ για να μη λέμε άλλα αντ άλλων στο τόπικ της κοπέλας.

Λοιπόν....όσο περίεργο σου φαίνεται εσένα που λέμε το σουβλάκι, καλαμάκι, άλλο τόσο μου φαίνεται εμένα περίεργη η μπουγάτσα με τυρί, (μη σου πω ότι με ανατριχιάζει και από πάνω)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΗΝ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΛΕΤΕ; ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΩ ΜΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΦΑΓΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ :cool:
ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΛΕΝΕ ΜΑΝΤΗΕΣ. ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Mου χάλασε το πλήκτρο με τα αγγλικά....

Mπαταρία κινητού τη λέμε νεαρέ. Eσείς πως την λέτε?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΣΕ *Λ*ΕΩ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Eντάξει MANTHOYΛH μου, μη με λες....

Mετά από την ανησυχία για τον σουσ, τώρα ανησυχώ και για τη γούμαν...

Που πήγαν όλοι τους?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΥΡΙΟ ΦΕΥΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ. ΜΗ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ

----------


## liberchild

> _Originally posted by krino_
> για αυτο τρως ενα μηλαρακι που σου πεφτει και μετα ξανα παλι.
> 
> 
> :cool:




εμένα πάλι τα μήλα μου φαίνονται άνοστα...και τζάμπα να μου τα δίνουν προτιμώ κάτι σε πιό νόστιμο..


:P

----------


## Θεοφανία

Eσένα θα σε βρίσκω, τους άλλους έχω χαμένους....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by liberchild_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> για αυτο τρως ενα μηλαρακι που σου πεφτει και μετα ξανα παλι.
> 
> 
> ...



τωρα θα τα βαλουμε με το θεο???
μηλα μοιραζε εσυ τωρα τι θες???
Μηπως ηθελες να δινει και σαουθερν με παγο???


:PP

----------


## liberchild

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by liberchild_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




μήλ-ο απ ότι γνωρίζω εκ της θείας και αγίας γραφής, έδωσε η εύα στον αδαμ.

----------


## alexandros3

και μετα ειδε το τσουτσουνι του με αλλο ματι

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by liberchild_
> 
> 
> μήλ-ο απ ότι γνωρίζω εκ της θείας και αγίας γραφής, έδωσε η εύα στον αδαμ.



σωστα,
για αυτο τρωω οσα αντεχω και τα υπολοιπα τα κανω κομποστα.

:cool:

----------


## liberchild

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by liberchild_
> 
> 
> μήλ-ο απ ότι γνωρίζω εκ της θείας και αγίας γραφής, έδωσε η εύα στον αδαμ.
> ...





σου προτείνω να ξανα-διαβάσεις το παραμύθι \" ο μίδας και το χρυσάφι \"

φιλικά πάντα

----------


## krino

αμαν σημερα πια!
ακομα και οι αμαρτιες εχουν ποινικοποιηθει....

----------


## liberchild

> _Originally posted by krino_
> αμαν σημερα πια!
> ακομα και οι αμαρτιες εχουν ποινικοποιηθει....





για όσους έχουν κάνει ιδεολόγημα την έλλειψη μέτρου στη φύση τους, ναι. κινδυνεύω να κατηγορηθώ ως οπισθοδρομικιά ?


:P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by liberchild_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> αμαν σημερα πια!
> ακομα και οι αμαρτιες εχουν ποινικοποιηθει....
> 
> ...



αυτο δεν ειναι προβλημα,
αυτο που φοβαμαι ειναι μην με πει κανεις εμπροσθοδρομικο εμενα....
μετα δεν θα ξερω τι να απαντησω.

:cool:

----------


## liberchild

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> :
> αυτο που φοβαμαι ειναι μην με πει κανεις εμπροσθοδρομικο εμενα....
> μετα δεν θα ξερω τι να απαντησω.
> 
> :cool:



ό,τι πιστεύουμε άραγε μας ανήκει ?

----------


## krino

μαλλον οτι μας ανηκει το πιστευουμε.

ε?

----------


## liberchild

> _Originally posted by krino_
> μαλλον οτι μας ανηκει το πιστευουμε.
> 
> ε?




προτιμώ το δεν πιστεύω τίποτα, είμαι ελεύθερος...

ε?

----------


## krino

αμεεεεεεε...
με πιανςςςςςςς με πιανςςςςςς....

:cool:

----------


## Woman

Καλημέραααααα
Πως είστε σήμερα??

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ. ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ

ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ

----------


## Dalia

\"Θεοφανία 

Posting Freak

Εστάλη στις 10-5-2008 στις 10:59 AM 

Παράθεση: 
Originally posted by Dalia
Θεοφανία κι εγώ Νικολούλη έβλεπα. :) 
Πολύ ενδιαφέρον είχε σήμερα η εκπομπή. 


Dalia...τον έφαγαν τον άνθρωπο. Μη σου πω η πρώην γυναίκα του...

Θα τη βρει την άκρη η Νικολούλη, αυτά είναι το φαί της! \"


Τις είδες τις εξελίξεις?Τελικά όντως αυτή τον έφαγε τον καημένο..

----------


## Θεοφανία

Δεν το πιστεύω! Αλήθεια; Είμαι στο τρέξιμο και δεν είδα Άλτερ. Πες μου τι έγινε!

Τελικά...έπρεπε να γίνω ντετέκτιβ, εκτός από μοντέλο...

----------


## Dalia

Τον σκότωσε με καραμπίνα!Οταν πήγε αυτός να πάρει τα παιδιά.Δεν κατάλαβα αν ήταν μπροστά και τα παιδιά.
Και μετά φώναξε κάποιον φίλο/γκόμενο,δεν ξέρω τι ήταν,και τη βοήθησε και τον θάψανε.
Αλλά τελικά αυτός την κάρφωσε,ομολόγησε.Την συλλάβανε αλλά το αρνείται ακόμα.
Είχε φανεί αυτή και στην κάμερα της τράπεζας όπου πήγε αυτή και παράτησε το αυτοκίνητό του.Την πάτησε.
Θα τα πει το βράδυ η Αγγελική στην εκπομπή.

----------


## Dalia

Την έδειξε κι όλας αυτήν.Οχι πρόσωπο βέβαια.Μια σταλιά είναι,μικροκαμωμένη.Και τον έφαγε τον άνθρωπο..

----------


## Θεοφανία

Το βράδυ δεν θα μπορέσω να το δω....γ@@@!

Παράκληση προς τους χρήστες: μήπως μπορεί να γράψει κανείς απόψε το Φως στο τούνελ?


please.....

----------


## Dalia

Δεν μπορείς να το ρυθμίσεις να το γράψεις?

----------


## Θεοφανία

οχι, γ@@, έχω dvd που γράφει άλλά το ξέρει μόνο ο αδελφός μου και αυτός δεν θα περάσει από το σπίτι απόψε....

Δεν υπάρχει κανείς?

----------


## Dalia

Δυστυχώς εγώ δεν έχω dvd που γράφει.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Dalia...τι έγινε τελικά χτες?

----------


## Dalia

Ωραία εκπομπή ήταν χθες.Εδειξε πολλά.

Εστειλε αυτή τα παιδιά στο αυτοκίνητο,τους είπε να βάλουν και μουσική να ακούνε και έμεινε αυτή μόνη μαζί του στο σπίτι,τον πυροβόλησε,πήρε το αυτοκίνητο που οδηγούσε αυτός και πήγε τα παιδιά στους γονείς της.Τα άφησε εκεί,παράτησε και το αυτοκίνητό του και γύρισε,πήρε τηλ τον άλλο να πάει να την βοηθήσει και πήγαν και τον θάψανε σε ένα μέρος που δεν θα τον βρίσκαν με τίποτα αν δεν ομολογούσε αυτός.
Και όλο αυτό από ζήλεια που είχε βρει άλλη αυτός.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αυτός ήταν ο τύπος που είχε βγει σε μια εκπομπή της Νικολούλη και έλεγε άσχετα σαν φίλος της οικογένειας?

Η τωρινή του σύντροφος και οι δικοί του μίλησαν?

Sorry που σε πρήζω, αλλά από την αρχή μου έκανε κλικ αυτή η ιστορία και ήμουν σχεδόν σίγουρη ότι τον σκότωσε η γυναίκα του...

----------


## Dalia

Δεν με πρίζεις..Μ\'ενδιαφέρουν αυτές οι ιστορίες κι εμένα.

Ναι,αυτός ήταν,που είχε μιλήσει στην προηγούμενη εκπομπή και έλεγε ότι του είχε τηλεφωνήσει αυτή εκείνο το βράδυ και ότι απορούσε γιατί τον πήρε κλπ..Αυτός ομολόγησε τελικά.Είπε ότι τον πήρε και του είπε να πάει να την βοηθήσει αλλιώς θα σκότωνε και τα παιδιά της και θα αυτοκτονούσε.

Τα είχε οργανώσει όλα.Είχε βάλει ρε συ την κόρη της,την 12χρονη,να πάρει την καραμπίνα που είχε ο παππούς και να της την πάει.Και μετά την έκρυψε μέσα στη θήκη της κιθάρας της μικρής.

Ηταν και μια ανηψιά της εκείνο το βράδυ εκεί,18χρονη,και την έβαζε μετά να στέλνει μηνύματα στο κινητό της και σε άλλους συγγενείς/φίλους ότι και καλά τα έστελνε ο Θοδωρής και έλεγε ότι είναι καλά και φεύγει για Αλβανία.

Ανακάτεψε πολλούς.Ηταν αναμενόμενο ότι κάποιος θα μιλούσε.
Και το μικρό,το 5χρονο,είχε πει στην αστυνομία ότι δεν τους πήγε ο μπαμπάς στη γιαγιά και τον παππού,αλλά η μαμά μόνο τους πήγε και τον μπαμπά τον αφήσαν στο σπίτι.Αλλά δεν το παίρνανε στα σοβαρά το μικρό.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αυτό έλεγε η Νικολούλη, ότι έπρεπε να πάρουν στα σοβαρά το παιδί παρόλο που ήταν τόσο μικρό. Εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση πως μια ΜΑΝΑ φτάνει να σκοτώσει έναν άνθρωπο από ζήλια και να πιστεύει και από πάνω πως θα γλιτώσει.
Τα παιδιά της που θα μεγαλώσουν με τους συγγενείς δεν τα σκέφτηκε καθόλου?
Είναι αυτονόητο ότι καταδικάζεται απ όλους μας επειδή σκότωσε έναν άνθρωπο χωρίς λόγο, αλλά μου κάνει πραγματικά ενύπωση που δεν σκέφτηκε τα παιδιά της.
Δηλαδη, πήγε ο άνθρωπος να φτιάξει τη ζωή του και τον σκότωσε?

----------


## Dalia

Μιλήσαν και οι συγγενείς και η κοπέλα του,πλάτη γυρισμένη βέβαια αυτή.
Ο αδερφός και ο ξάδερφος μίλησαν ζωντανά.Και ο πατέρας.Φαίνονται καλοί άνθρωποι.Και από ότι λέγανε ο Θοδωρής ήταν ο καλύτερος από όλους.Πώς έμπλεξε μ\'αυτήν..Από το σχολείο γνωρίζονταν.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Τι είπαν αυτοί?

----------


## Dalia

Εν τω μεταξύ είχαν χωρίσει εδώ και 2 χρόνια.Και αυτή είχε άλλον.Αλλά μόλις βρίκε και αυτός άλλη δεν μπορούσε να το χωνέψει.Αυτή του είχε κλέψει και το αυτοκίνητο,για να μην πάει εκδρομή με την κοπέλα του.

----------


## Dalia

Τι να πουν..Η κοπέλα του έλεγε ότι δεν το πίστευε μέχρι τελευταία στιγμή,μόνο όταν έγινε η κηδεία το πίστεψε πια.
Ο αδερφός έλεγε ότι δεν θα μπορέσει να καταλάβει ποτέ γιατί έχασε τόσο άδικα τον αδερφό του.Για το τίποτα στην ουσία.Και ότι αν ήταν όποιος παίρνει διαζύγιο να σκοτώνει τον/την πρώην θα ήμασταν ζούγκλα.

----------


## Dalia

Εδειξε και το μέρος που τον είχαν θάψει..Πήγαν εκεί οι συγγενείς και η κοπέλα του και αφήσαν λουλούδια.Παρόλο που ξέραν ακριβώς το σημείο δυσκολεύτηκαν πολύ να το βρουν.Που να τον βρίσκαν αν δεν ομολογούσε ο άλλος..

----------


## Θεοφανία

Τι σόι γυναίκα ήταν αυτή που δεν υπολόγισε τίποτα. Μου κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση.Κρίμα για τους δικούς του. Έχασαν έναν νέο άνθρωπο επειδή η άλλη δεν μπορούσε να τα βρει με τον εγωισμό της.
Φρίκη....

----------


## Dalia

Διαβολογυναίκα και γυναίκα αράχνη την αποκαλούσαν χθες συνέχεια.
Τι να νοιαστεί ρε συ,εδώ απειλούσε να σκοτώσει και τα παιδιά της..Τα έκανε και ψευδομάρτυρες για να την καλύψουν.

----------


## Dalia

Θα δείξει σήμερα και στις ειδήσεις στο άλτερ μια περίληψη από τα χθεσινά,γύρω στις 8 παρά.Αν θέλεις να τα δεις.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ευχαριστω...εννοείται πως θα το δω.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Τελικά...έπρεπε να γίνω ντετέκτιβ, *εκτός από μοντέλο*...


ΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΑΤΕ; ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Με προστετεύει η οθόνη του υπολογιστή και μπορώ να λέω ότι θέλω....(άλλωστε δεν είμαι η μόνη)

Τοπ μόντελ παρακαλώ με χιλιόμετρα στις πασαρέλες διάσημων σχεδιαστών!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

AN EIXEΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΔΕΜΕΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΤΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ;

ΤΟΠ; ΞΥΔΙ ΤΟΠ;

----------


## Woman

Θεοφανία μου είσαι μοντέλο.. ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ!!!!!!

MANTHES γύρισες?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Woman.....θέλω σε παρακαλώ να καταγγείλεις ότι είμαι 52 κιλά και έχω πρασινοβιολετί μάτια.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Woman.....θέλω σε παρακαλώ να καταγγείλεις ότι είμαι *152* κιλά και έχω *πρασινοβιολετίκοκκινομουσ ταρδογαλαζομαυρα* μάτια.....

----------


## Θεοφανία

θα σε σκοτώσω!!!!!

Εγώ φταίω που είσαι ηλικιωμένος και τα βλέπεις όλα πολλά?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> θα σε σκοτώσω!!!!!
> 
> Εγώ φταίω που είσαι νεαρός και τα βλέπεις όλα ωραία?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Να και το αλτσχάιμερ.....

Κάτι πρέπει να κάνεις γι αυτό, γέρος άνθρωπος....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Να και το αλτσχάιμερ.....
> 
> Κάτι πρέπει να κάνω γι αυτό, γέρος άνθρωπος....

----------


## Θεοφανία

ΜΑΝΤΗΕS...με πέθανες με το κορμί το αράπικο!!!!!!!

ΥΓ. Απάντησα εδώ για να μην είμαστε οφ τόπικ...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΠΙΑΝΕΣΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΣΧΕΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ. ΚΑΤΑΝΤΑΕΙ ΑΣΤΕΙΟ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Αξίζει τον κόπο να περιμένουμε MANTHES....
> Εγώ πάντως, έχω ποοοοοοοοοοοολλα χρόνια και υπομονή για να περιμένω.....


ΑΦΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ 19ΧΡ. ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ :D

----------


## Θεοφανία

Γι αυτο το λέω.
Έχω ένα παράπονο απ το σύμπαν σημερα και αν παρακολουθεί η φίλη μου η Λιτσα, πρέπει να μου το λύσει::::
Γιατί γ@@@@@@, μπήκα τόοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοσο αργά σήμερα στο φόρουμ?
Τα καλύτερα χανω!
Κρίμα!
Δεν πειράζει.
Τώρα ας μιλήσουμε για κάτι άλλο.....
Τι κάνεις MANTHOYLH? 
Που είναι η woman?
Που είναι ο susperia?
Που είναι όλοι οι φίλοι μας?

----------


## liberchild

Την καγκελόπορτα κλείστε, μπάζει ......



:cool:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by liberchild_
> Την καγκελόπορτα κλείστε, μπάζει ......
> 
> 
> 
> :cool:



παρντόν?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Γιατί γ@@@@@@, μπήκα τόοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοσο αργά σήμερα στο φόρουμ?
> Τα καλύτερα χανω!
> Κρίμα!


ΠΟΥ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΧΑΣΕΣ; ΣΤΟΝ ΔΡΟΜΟ; :cool:

----------


## Θεοφανία

χα χα!!!!

Βουλωμένο γράμμα διαβάζεις!!!!

Το κακό ξέρεις ποιο είναι? Δεν είχα φορτισμένο το λάπτοπ και όσο περίμενα την οδική δεν μπορούσα να μπω, παρά για δέκα λεπτά!!!!

Το σύμπαν θεία Λίτσα, συνωμότησε ξάνά εναντίον μου.
Κρίμα.................

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΝΑ ΞΕΝΥΧΤΑΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ; ΜΕΤΑ ΤΑ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ ΟΛΑ

----------


## krino

ποια καγκελοπορτα, εδω μπαζει απο δεκα μεριες...
τι να σου κανει η καγκελοπορτα καλιεεεεεεε????


:cool:

----------


## Θεοφανία

ΜΑΝΤΗΟΥΛΗ......πιάσε μου ένα κόκκαλο...

Το σκυλί μας έχει αρχίσει και πεινάει.

(έχει ψυχολογικά που πήγε εχτές κομμωτήριο).

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

KAI ΣΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΤΟΝ ΣΤΑ COPROSKYL COIFFURE. 
ΔΩΣ\' ΤΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΧΑΠΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ :D

----------


## Θεοφανία

Καλημερα ΜΑΝΤΗΟΥLH....ΚΑλημέρα φίλοι μου....

Έχω ένα πρόβλημα: Έγινα το σκοτεινό αντικείμενο του πόθου ενός ....δεν ξέρω πως να το περιγράψω γιατί μπορεί να προσβάλω ομάδες με σοβαρά ψυχολογικά προβλήματα και δεν θέλω.
Τι χάπια πρέπει να κουβαλάω μαζί μου γι αυτές τις περιπτώσεις;

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙ ΤΟΥ ΔΑΣΚΟΥΛΙΔΗ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ \'\'ΤΟ ΧΑΠΙ\'\'; :D

ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΑ 2 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΕΜΑ. ΠΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΗΚΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ

Υ.Γ. ΚΑΤΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΤΙΣ 12:15. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ CeliaM

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εγώ απλά απαξιώ να ασχοληθώ.

Κάνε και συ το ίδιο...
Έχουμε σοβαρότερα προβλήματα από δύο ανεγκέφαλους............

Woman μου..............που είσαι?????

----------


## Woman

Θεοφανία.. για δώσε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.. \"σκοτεινό\" αντικείμενο του πόθου??

----------


## Θεοφανία

Σκοτεινό-χοντρό-αντικείμενο του πόθου....

Μόλις χάσω τα τριάντα κιλά που με ταλανίζουν...........μπορεί να αρχίσω να βλέπω με άλλο μάτι τέτοιου είδους προτάσεις......

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΕΤΑΜΟΣΧΕΥΣΗ ΜΑΤΙΟΥ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

και αυτιού!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

OXI. MH KANEIΣ. ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΚΟΥΣ ΟΛΑ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Έχουμε σοβαρότερα προβλήματα από δύο ανεγκέφαλους............



ανεγκεφαλη εισαι εσυ και τα συναιτερακια σου.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΜΥΓΑ ΜΥΓΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ

Υ.Γ.1 ΕΚ ΜΕΡΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑΣ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ

ΥΓ.2 ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΕΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ, Η ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΗΛ ΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΩ

----------


## comfusio

Ξέρετε ποιοι ειναι οι ψυχολόγοι εδω μέσα;

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΜΥΓΑ ΜΥΓΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ
> 
> 
> οποιος εχει την μυγα, βαζει baygon και τελειωνει.
> Αυτοι που μυγιαζονται ειναι γιατι δεν ξερουν πως να περασει η ωρα τους.
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ.1 ΕΚ ΜΕΡΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑΣ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ
> ...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΤΕΦΕΡΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΥΣ. ΑΥΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ

----------


## krino

ετσι μπραβο, χαιρομαι που κανεις καλη δουλεια.

Για το αλλο τι εγινε??
πηρες καμια απαντηση???
ενημερωσε με πληζ, οκ?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> να τις μεταφερεις τοτε, οτι την εχω χεσμενη.
> Κανεις που κανεις το κοπο, κανε την δουλεια σωστη.....


 [/quote]


Ο άμεπτος, γεμάτος κατανόηση, σοφός Krino...

Τελικά ήταν πολύ πιο εύκολο απ όσο νόμιζα να δείξεις τον πραγματικό σου εαυτό.

Πραγματικά χάρηκα γιατί επιτέλους έπεσαν οι μάσκες.....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ο άμεπτος, γεμάτος κατανόηση, σοφός Krino...

Τελικά ήταν πολύ πιο εύκολο απ όσο νόμιζα να δείξεις τον πραγματικό σου εαυτό.

Πραγματικά χάρηκα γιατί επιτέλους έπεσαν οι μάσκες..... [/quote]


πρεπει να χαιρεσαι συχνα μαλλον....
συχνα πυκνα γραφεις οτι επεσαν οι μασκες.

Κατανοηση εχω σε ατομα που αξιζουν και πρεπει να εχω.
Σορρυ αλλα δεν εχω ιδια σταση με ολο το κοσμο.
Θα ηταν αδικο για τους υπολοιπους.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Καταννόηση ΔΕΝ έχεις σε άτομα που σε συγκεκριμένα θέματα δεν συμφώνησαν μαζί σου.

Αυτή την αίσθηση μου έχεις δώσει.

Δεν θα το παραδεχτείς ποτέ, άρα δεν έχει νόημα να συνεχίσω την κουβέντα.

Από κει και πέρα, έχω μήνες και να ασχοληθώ και να αναφερθώ σε σένα. Οπότε για άλλη μια φορά καταλαβαίνω προς τι η επίθεση.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> Από κει και πέρα, έχω μήνες και να ασχοληθώ και να αναφερθώ σε σένα. Οπότε για άλλη μια φορά καταλαβαίνω προς τι η επίθεση.



ουτε εχω προσωπικα μαζι σου ουτε προκειται να αποκτησω.
Η επιθεση εχει να κανει με το στυλακι που εχεις αποκτησει,
εσυ και τα συνεταιρακια σου.

Οσο καιρο θα βαρας αυτο το βιολι αυτη θα ειναι και αντιστοιχα η δικη μου σταση.
Καλως η οχι, την ιδια σταση κραταω και με την/τον τυπο/τυπισα που ειχε το ιδιο στυλ με εσενα στο παρελθον και το ιδιο θα γινει και με την επομενη οπως εσυ στο μελλον.

Κατα τα αλλα, πορεψου οπως νομιζεις μου ειναι αδιαφορο.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αν θες να ασχολείσαι μαζί μου, τη στιγμή που δεν ασχολούμαι μαζί σου, αλήθεια, με κάνει να αισθάνομαι πολύ καλά.

Άλλωστε....ζούμε σε μια δημοκρατική χώρα..............(ελπίζω)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Αν θες να ασχολείσαι μαζί μου, τη στιγμή που δεν ασχολούμαι μαζί σου, αλήθεια, με κάνει να αισθάνομαι πολύ καλά.
> 
> Άλλωστε....ζούμε σε μια δημοκρατική χώρα..............(ελπίζω)



Πολυ ωραια,
νομιζω συνεννοηθηκαμε.
Οποτε την επομενη φορα που θα μιλησεις για χαπια (εσυ και τα συνεταιρακια σου) και τα υπολοιπα φαιδρα, σε ατομα του φορουμ, να ξερεις οτι θα με βρεις μπροστα σου.

Χαιρομαι που αισθανεσαι καλα με την παρουσια μου στο φορουμ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Krino....θα σε παραπέμψω όπως και τον Phill στα θέματα που προηγήθηκαν.

Είναι αν μη τι άλλο άδικο για μενα και τα συνεταιράκια μου, να πιάνεις το θέμα από τη μέση....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Krino....θα σε παραπέμψω όπως και τον Phill στα θέματα που προηγήθηκαν.
> 
> Είναι αν μη τι άλλο άδικο για μενα και τα συνεταιράκια μου, να πιάνεις το θέμα από τη μέση....



αδικο ειναι που σε τσουβαλιαζω,
αλλα ειναι δικη σου επιλογη αυτο.
Και θα επρεπε να ξερεις οτι μαζι με τα χλωρα καιγονται και τα ξερα.

Επισης να ξερεις, οτι μα ποτε μα ποτε δεν ημουν αδικος με κανενα, αντιθετα ειμαι πολυ ανεκτικος.
Αν ομως χρειαστει, παταω τον αλλο στο λαρυγγι.
Αρκει να ειμαι βεβαιος οτι του αξιζει κατι τετοιο.
Και να εισαι βεβαια οτι εχω την μεθοδο να το κανω με τελειοτητα.


Τελος για οτι λεω και γραφω εδω μεσα, ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος.
Επειδη ξερω που βρισκομαι, προσεχω και την τελευταια λεπτομερεια των λεξεων μου.


Σε καλυψα?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Για να καταλάβω: μου λες ότι είχα άδικο που την είπα στο giorgo7?

Αυτό για το λαρύγγι δεν το κατάλαβα, ήταν απειλή?

----------


## liberchild

Εδώ υπάρχει ένας έρωτας....μεγάλοοοοοοοοοοοο οοοοος..

τουρου τουρου τουρου.....


:cool:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by liberchild_
> Εδώ υπάρχει ένας έρωτας....μεγάλοοοοοοοοοοοο οοοοος..
> 
> τουρου τουρου τουρου.....
> 
> 
> :cool:


Λες? Αυτό δεν το είχα σκεφτεί.....

----------


## krino

θα στο ξαναπω,
1. Δεν μιλαω προσωπικα μονο για σενα, εμενα με ενοχλει οτι την πεφτεται σε ατομα και μαλιστα συντονισμενα.
Οποτε μην πας να μου το παιξεις ασχετη.
Ειμαι σε φορουμς 15 χρονια, και εχω πλακωθει δικτυακα καμια 342 $%@#@$ φορες με κοσμο.
Εχω υποψη μου ολα τα συστηματα και τις κλικες.
Απλα στο λεω οτι πεσατε σε λαθος ατομο, γιατι αμα θελατε μπορουσατε να τα κανατε αυτα σε μενα, εκει θα χαιρομουν να σας δω.
Εγω ξερεις βριζω με το πουπουλο....

2. δεν απειλω ποτε μου και κανενα,
απλα αναφερω το σκεπτικο μου, πες το και σταση ζωης....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by liberchild_
> Εδώ υπάρχει ένας έρωτας....μεγάλοοοοοοοοοοοο οοοοος..
> 
> τουρου τουρου τουρου.....
> 
> 
> :cool:


ναι καλα η σφυριχτρα μας ελειπε....
εχω γκομενα και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος....
καλυφθηκες?


:cool:

----------


## liberchild

Ρε παίδες είναι παρωχημένο το same room sex, δεν πάτε αλλού ?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Κrino.....το ότι του την πέσαμε εμείς σε πείραξε και μπορώ να το καταλάβω μόνο αν δεν έχεις διαβάσει τα θέματα.

Το ότι προέτρεπε τον Winston man να πιει υπνοστεντόν δεν σε πείραξε?
Γιατί εκεί δεν σε είδα ούτε θέση να παίρνεις, ούτε να θυμάσαι ότι είσαι σταυροφόρος στο νετ.

Δηλαδή, τη λεμε σε όσους μας ενοχλούν για τους οποιουσδήποτε λόγους και δεν τη λέμε σε επικίνδυνους?
Γιατί για μένα, ΕΠΙΜΕΝΩ, το άτομο είναι επικίνδυνο.

----------


## krino

ελα ρε συ... same room 
ξενερωσα με την μια....

:P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Γιατί για μένα, ΕΠΙΜΕΝΩ, το άτομο είναι επικίνδυνο.




για σενα οπως λες...
και μπορει και να εχεις και δικαιο - μπορει και αδικο ομως.
Θα επρεπε να ξερεις οτι ειναι πολυ παρακινδυνεμενο να εκφραζεις τετοιες αποψεις.
Αλλα αντε και ειναι, τι θα σου κανει εσενα ακριβως???

Εγω πιστευω οτι οταν επιτιθεται καποιος το κανει για να ανεβει ο ιδιος.
Σκεψου τι ακριβως εχεις κανει σε αυτο το επιπεδο και δες τα λαθη σου.
Ποσο εριξες τον αλλο, και ποσο ανεβηκες εσυ.
Δεν χρειαζομαι απαντησεις, φτανει που θα τις δωσεις στον εαυτο σου.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Krino....δεν χρειάζεται να κάνω αυτοψυχανάλυση για να σου απαντήσω ή όχι.
Ξέρω πως μερικές φορές γίνομαι εριστική, αλλά από ένα σημείο και μετά είμαστε άνθρωποι....

Δεν μου απάντησες όμως.
Εκνευρίστηκες με εμενα και τον ΜΑΝΤΗΕΣ που του την είπαμε και δεν σε ενόχλησε η συμπεριφορά του που μας οδήγησε σε αυτό?

Εγώ δέχομαι κριτική, έχω μάθει να ζητάω συγνώμη, αλλά μήπως είσαι ιδιαίτερα προκατειλημμένος απέναντι σε κάποια άτομα?

Δεν χρειάζομαι απαντήσεις, φτάνει που θα τις δώσεις στον εαυτό σου.

----------


## liberchild

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by liberchild_
> Εδώ υπάρχει ένας έρωτας....μεγάλοοοοοοοοοοοο οοοοος..
> 
> τουρου τουρου τουρου.....
> ...








always think twice my dear...



:P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> Δεν χρειάζομαι απαντήσεις, φτάνει που θα τις δώσεις στον εαυτό σου.



done!
:P

----------


## krino

και επειδη δεν μου αρεσουν τα υπονοουμενα,






> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> 
> ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΠΕΦΕΥΓΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΜΙΑ ΦΤΥΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΓΛΥΦΟΥΝ. ΜΗ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙΣ






> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΣ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΣ;



Μπορεις να μου πεις ποτε και με ποιο τροπο θεοφανια,
σε εχω γλυψει εγω???


Δεν με ενδιαφερει αν ειναι κολλητος σου και του παρεχεις ασυλια,
αλλα ειτε θα μαζεψεις τον ιπποκομο σου ειτε θα τα ακους εσυ, εφοσον χρησιμοποιειται το ονομα σου και προσπαθουν να δημιουργουν εντυπωσεις που αφορουν το προσωπο μου.


Σας το λεω και για τους δυο σας εχετε μπλεξει με λαθος ατομο.


Και για την ιστορια, δεν εχω γλυψει ποτε κανενα στην ζωη μου και δεν σκοπευω να αρχισω ποτε.
Και επειδη η αξιοπρεπεια μου ειναι ζητημα αδιαπραγματευτο θα περιμενω τις απαντησεις.

Ακουω την απαντηση σου θεοφανια.

----------


## liberchild

Οποιος ανακατεύεται με τα πίτουρα τον τρώνε οι κότες !




:cool:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> και επειδη δεν μου αρεσουν τα υπονοουμενα,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by liberchild_
> Οποιος ανακατεύεται με τα πίτουρα τον τρώνε οι κότες !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cool:



ποιοι είναι τα πίτουρα και ποιος η κότα?

ΥΓ. παρντόν, αλλά είμαι πρώην ξανθιά.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΣ ΣΗΜΕΙΩΜΑΤΑΡΙΟ ΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΟΧΙ

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΙΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΦΙΛΗ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## Lef

αντε αυτη η ωρα η ρημαδα

----------


## giorgos7

ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑ Η ΩΡΑ........... ΓΑΜΑΩ ΣΟΙ ΜΑΝΤΗΕς ΚΑΙ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΩΛΟ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> Αν θες να ρωτήσεις κάτι ΕΜΕΝΑ, πολύ ευχαρίστως να σου απαντήσω.



Πολυ ορθως ομιλεις.....
ρωταω εσενα τοτε προσωπικα,

ΠΟΤΕ ΣΕ ΕΓΛΥΨΑ?

----------


## picker

> _Originally posted by giorgos7_
> ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑ Η ΩΡΑ........... ΓΑΜΑΩ ΣΟΙ ΜΑΝΤΗΕς ΚΑΙ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΩΛΟ


Xαχαχαχαχα! Καλο ρε μπαγασα :-)

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ποτέ απ όσο θυμάμαι. 

Αφού όμως αυτή είναι η άποψη του MANTHES γιατί δεν τον ρωτάς?
Επαναλαμβάνω, μπορεί να είμαστε φίλοι, αλλά δεν επικοινωνούμε με το ίδιο σωληνάκι.

----------


## imagine

Εφόσον, φίλη Θεοφανία, υποστηρίζεις πως το κρίνο δε σ έγλειψε ποτέ, ο μάνθες ΟΦΕΙΛΕΙ να του ζητήσει συγνώμη για την κατασυκοφάντησή του και την καταπάτηση της αξιοπρέπειάς του. Όταν η άποψη που εκφράζουμε αποδεικνύεται λανθασμένη, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να διορθώνουμε -τουλάχιστον- τη ζημιά που κάναμε.
N\'est-ce pas Manthes???

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ότι θα φτάναμε ποτέ στο σημείο να συζητάμε αν με .......\"έγλυψε\" ο Krino........αλήθεια δεν το περίμενα ποτέ!

imagine μια πιο τρε σικ λέξη σε παρακαλώ για να μη παρεξηγηθούμε από τυχόν νέα μέλη......

(πλάκα κάνω)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΟ ΤΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ Η ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΕΓΩ.
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΝΟΗΤΟ; ΜΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΚΡΙΤΗΡΙΟ ΕΣΥ ΕΦΤΑΣΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΩ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ;

----------


## imagine

οκ Θεοφανία, ας το πω \"γλοιωδώς καλοπιάνει\" ;)

Μάνθες, εφόσον η Θεοφανία έχει άλλη άποψη, (και πάρε υπόψη σου ότι δεν είναι καθόλου χαζή, έτσι?)και υποστηρίζει ότι δεν υφίσταται τη γλοιωδη συμπεριφορά που λες, ε, νομίζω πως είναι ηλίου φαεινότερον ότι πρέπει να δεχτούμε τα λόγια της. Εκτός αν υποστηρίζεις ότι δεν καταλαβαίνει τι της γράφουν, πράγμα που τη μειώνει πολυ΄και ποτέ δε θα το υποστήριζα...

Λογικό συμπέρασμα λοιπόν, ότι η άποψή σου είναι δυσφημιστική για το κρίνο και ΑΝΥΠΟΣΤΑΤΗ επομένως, καλό είναι να διορθώσεις.
Φιλικά το λέω, αυτ\'η είναι η γνώμη μου

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΣΤ

Λογικό συμπέρασμα λοιπόν, ότι η άποψή σου είναι δυσφημιστική για το κρίνο ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΥΠΟΣΤΑΤΗ

----------


## Θεοφανία

just me.............που χάθηκες???

είπαμε άλλα όχι και έτσι....

----------


## justme

Γεια σου Θεοφανία,
Όταν με πιάνουν τα αποκάτω μου δε μπορώ να γράψω τίποτα. Μόνο σας διάβαζα.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΚΕΤΗ ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΗ Ε; ΕΙΧΕΣ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙΣ

ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ, ΑΥΡΙΟ Ο SUSPERIA ΘΑ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙ 1 ΜΗΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ.
ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΡΙΧΝΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΒΡΙΣΙΜΟ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΤΥΠΟΥΣ :D

----------


## Θεοφανία

Πάλι καλά, γιατί παραλίγο να μετρήσω άλλη μια απώλεια, (μετα τον susperia).

Εύχομαι να είναι όλα καλά τώρα......

----------


## justme

Ετσι όπως νιώθω εγώ τώρα MANTHS, 
και το να μπορείς να βρίσεις και να μαλώσεις και να παρεκτραπείς, και το οτοδήποτε είναι όντως σκέτη απόλαυση. 
Γιατί είναι \"κάνω κάτι\" σε σχέση με το τίποτα

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΟΣΟ ΧΑΛΙΑ;

----------


## justme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkJNyQfAprY
comfortably numb

(....... -Just the basic facts. Can u show me where it hurts?
-There is no pain u are receeding.......)

----------


## Θεοφανία

justme.....θες να το συζητήσεις?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by justme_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkJNyQfAprY
> comfortably numb
> 
> (....... -Just the basic facts. Can u show me where it hurts?
> -There is no pain u are receeding.......)



Έχω πολύ αργή σύνδεση και ούτε σε δυο μέρες δεν θα το δω....

----------


## picker

> _Originally posted by justme_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkJNyQfAprY
> comfortably numb
> 
> (....... -Just the basic facts. Can u show me where it hurts?
> -There is no pain u are receeding.......)


Kομματαρα :-)

----------


## justme

Thx, αλλά είμαι τόσο πιεσμένος που δε μπορώ να πιεστώ κι άλλο. Μου είναι αρκετό για τώρα και το ότι μπόρεσα να το εκφράσω....

----------


## Θεοφανία

Οκ, ας πούμε κάτι άλλο. 
Τι λες?
Θα τον βρουν το δολοφόνο του Σεργιανόπουλου?

----------


## justme

Αλήθεια η δική μου και η δική ΣΟΥ ζωή θα αλλάξει και αν τον βρούνε? 
Εχω ζαλιστεί με τόσο tvspam με αυτό το θέμα. Δε λέω κρίμα τον άνθρωπο, αλλά όχι και τόσο εκμετάλλευση του ανθρώπινου πόνου πια

----------


## justme

Picker είδες τελικά που (έστω σε κάτι) συμφωνούμε....
(pls μη το πάρεις στραβά, δεν αντέχω τίποτα στραβό σήμερα)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αυτό έχει φρικάρει μέχρι και μένα που είμαι μέσα σε αυτή τη δουλειά.
Τέτοια υπικρισία από κάτι άτομα, τέτοιο κλαψομάνι μόνο και μόνο επειδή ο άνθρωπος ΠΟΥΛΑΕΙ.
Πραγματικά αν υπάρχει Θεία Δίκη, κάποιοι θα πληρώσουν πολύ ακριβά τη χαζοφιλοδοξία τους.

----------


## justme

Αλήθεια βρε Θεοφανία,
Πως γίνεται και καταντάει να \"πουλάει\" τόσο ο πόνος. Ποιός αποφασίζει τελικά ότι αυτό θα πουλήσει? Ο κόσμος ή κάποιος από \"πάνω\"?

----------


## justme

Off topic (αλλά αυτό είναι το καλό με αυτό το θέμα)
Susperia (μιας και εσύ αναφέρθηκες αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι πολλοί άλλοι μόνο διαβάζουν για όποιους λόγους δικούς τους) να είστε καλά (ή όπως το γράφει ο pratsdim) να είμαστε καλά..

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by justme_
> Πως γίνεται και καταντάει να \"πουλάει\" τόσο ο πόνος. Ποιός αποφασίζει τελικά ότι αυτό θα πουλήσει?


ΤΑ ΜΑΥΡΑ ΚΟΥΤΑΚΙΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Τα πάντα είναι λεφτά.
Όποιος κάνει νούμερα, παίρνει μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της διαφημιστικής πίτας. 
Έτσι παίζουν ότι πουλάει.
Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία της AGB, το ποσοστό των τηλεθεατών αποτελείται κατά μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό από άτομα μέτριας μόρφωσης, νεολαία, συνταξιούχοι, νοικοκυρές.
Θς και άλλα?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Έτσι παίζουν ότι πουλάει.


ΑΥΤΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΡΩΤΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝ ΠΟΥΛΑΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΖΗΤΑΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ Ή ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΟΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΝΟ;

----------


## justme

Εγώ πάλι γιατί νομίζω ότι αυτά τα κουτάκια είναι απλά μία κάλυψη ώστε να \"δικαιολογείται\" η απόφαση \"κάποιων\" να παίζουν ότι θέλουν?? 
Είμαι τόσο φαντασιόπληκτος ή (λέμε τώρα σαν το cosnpiracy theories) κάποτε θα μάθουμε ότι αυτό που \"πουλάει\" έχει καθορισθεί και τα κουτάκια απλώς το \"επιβεβαιώνουν\"?

Δε μου λέει τίποτα το μορφωτικό επίπεδο των τηλεθεατών. Ξέρω ανθρώπους με επίπεδο ούτε καν δημοτικού που δεν ανέχονται αυτό που γίνεται κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι με το συστηματικό tvspam κάποιου θέματος. Απλά αυτό έχει (παντού!!) αυτό θα δούμε όλοι

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΠΙΛΟΓΕΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ. ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ, ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ ΣΤΟ DVD ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙΣ. ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ.
ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ ΣΤΟ DVD ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ.
ΕΧΩ 2 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 5 ΠΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ Η ΦΟΡΜΟΥΛΑ 1 ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΙΣ 2 ΤΑ ΞΗΜΕΡΩΜΑΤΑ. ΠΟΥΛΑΚΙΑ ΘΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ :D

----------


## justme

Εμ αυτό λέω. Σε έσένα και εμένα δε θα βάλουν ποτέ μαύρο κουτάκι. Στην νοικοκυρά και τον συνταξιούχο και σε αυτούς που δεν έχει ιδέα τι είναι το dvd και το internet και το satelite box θα βάλουν το μαύρο κουτάκι και θα βγεί το δια ταύτα και το τι \"πουλάει\"

Ξεκάρφωτο πάλι αλλά είναι ιδέα μου ή τελευταία η κρατική βγάζει κάτι ρεπορτάζ \"φωτιά\"???
Επρεπε δηλαδή να γίνει η ιδιωτική (και να καταντήσει αηδία) για να καταλήξει η κρατική να βγάλει αυτά τα ρεπορτάζ?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΙΔΗΣΕΙΣ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΩΩ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ. ΟΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ. 
ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΑ ΔΕΛΤΙΑ ΕΙΔΗΣΕΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ. ΤΑ ΠΙΟ ΠΕΡΙΕΚΤΙΚΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΣΑΛΤΣΕΣ

----------


## justme

Στην τελική ας βγεί ένα κανάλι να διαφημίσει στο trailer των ειδήσεων ότι \"δεν θα ασχοληθούμε καθόλου στις ειδήσεις με τον Σεργιανόπουλο. Ο άνθρωπος συγχωρέθηκε. Θα σας πούμε τις ειδήσεις σήμερα\"
Και βλέπουμε τι νούμερα θα δείξουν τα κουτάκια. 
Μα ούτε ένας σταθμός δεν έχει την περιέργια να το κάνει???

Anyway........

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΥΛ ΕΙΔΗΣΕΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤΑ, ΤΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΣΕΙ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΤΟ ΑΛΤΕΡ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΗ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΙΑΓΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΕΤΥΧΕ ΠΑΤΑΓΩΔΩΣ.
ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ. Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΑΣΙΑΚΑ

----------


## justme

ΜΑΝΤΗΕS χάρηκα που ήσουν εδώ και μίλησα (έγραψα - ξέφυγα) λίγο μαζί σου ...... έτσι για να περνά η ώρα. 
Τα λέμε

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΒΥΕ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Καταρχην ευχαριστω για την ειλικρινη απαντηση σου αν και δεν νομιζω οτι θα μπορουσες να πεις κατι αλλο.
Μπορω να σου πω οτι η αξιοπρεπεια η δικη μου αλλα και των υπολοιπων μελων εδω μεσα ειναι αρκετα σημαντικη.
Λυπουμαι ιδιαιτερα οταν ατομα οπως ο φιλος σου με το χωριστο σωληνακι, χανει τον ελεγχο του εαυτου του και αρχιζει να ρεταρει. (μηπως εχει καψει και τιποτα στα πλαγια??)
Σιγουρα δεν εισαι εσυ υπευθυνη για το τι γραφει ο καθε μανθες, αλλα σαν φιλη του νομιζω οτι θα πρεπει να σε απασχολει το καταντημα του.




Παμε παρακατω,
Αγαπητε μανθες,
το οτι τρως ρομπιλικι ανευ προηγουμενου εχω καταλαβει οτι δεν σε πολυαπασχολει.
Στην θεση σου αμα προσπαθουσα να σπιλωσω κοσμο θα το εκανα με καλυτερη μεθοδικοτητα. 
Βρισκω πιο φρονιμο να ειχες κανει μια καλυτερη συνεννοηση με την φιλη σου ετσι ωστε να μην σε αδειασει ετσι περιεργα.
Μετα απλα θα ειχα να κανω εγω μαζι της, κανενα προβλημα ομως, ειτε ετσι ειτε αλλιως την ακρη θα την εβρισκα.

Ελπιζω αυτο να σου γινει μαθημα και το μελλον τουλαχιστον οσον με αφορα να εισαι περισσοτερο προσεκτικος γιατι την πρωτη φορα εχω \"ευγενικα αισθηματα\" αλλα συντομα μου στερευουν.
Δεν με ενδιαφερει που σου ειναι αδιαφορο, θα φροντισω να το κανω να μην σου ειναι και ο τροπος και η μεθοδος ειναι πολυ απλη και ευχαριστη.


Τελος σε περιπτωση που το εχεις αμελησει, ειμαστε σε φορουμ με ατομα που εχουν (η και οχι) ψυχολογικα προβληματα, αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση εδω μεσα δεν εχει ατομα που μπορει κανεις να τους πιασει μαλακες.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ, ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ. ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ. ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΠΟΙΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΣΟΥ. 
ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΘΑ ΝΤΡΑΠΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ.
ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΛΙΓΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΗΡΘΕ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ.

----------


## krino

κοιτα μανθες,
ο ευατος μου ειναι πεισμενος για το τι ειναι και το τι δεν ειναι εδω και παρα πολλα χρονια.
Τετοιες προσπαθειες εχουν σταματησει απο δεκαετιες, ας πουμε το κατασταλαγμα της ζωης ηρθε και πλεον ειτε καλα ειτε κακα αυτα ειναι και μας τελειωσε.

Η πραγματικοτητα μου ειναι αρκετα εμφανες ποια ειναι και διαβασα ποιοι συμμεριζονται τις αποψεις μου.
Εσενα αληθεια (μιας και το βαζεις) πως εχεις αυτη την αποψη οταν και η ιδια σου η φιλη σε αδειασε???
Μου λες να ντραπω για τον εαυτο μου, εσυ αληθεια που δεν ντρεπεσαι, μπορεις να μου ονοματισεις ΕΝΑΝ που συμφωνησαε με τα οσα γραφεις στο θεμα που συζηταμε???


Πηγαινει παιξε τωρα, και αυριο με τον κηδεμονα σου,
κακομοιρη.

Σορρυ που σου την λεω ετσι ασχημα, αλλα αυτο το δρομο επελεξες και αυτο πρεπει να διαβεις.
Κατα τα αλλα καποιον τον εφτυναν και αυτος ελεγε, α τι ωραια ψιχαλιζει....
Μαζι σου και εγω, αν ετσι νιωθεις καλυτερα.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΑΔΕΙΑΣΕ; ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ;
ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΑΝΤΙΛΗΨΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤΩΝ, ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ.
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΜΙΛΗΣΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΣΕ.

ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΦΤΥΣΙΜΟ ΚΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΑΣΥΝΑΡΤΗΣΙΕΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ.

ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΣΟΒΑΡΟΤΕΡΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΒΑΣΙΚΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

σόρι

----------


## Θεοφανία

Krino:
Καταρχην ευχαριστω για την ειλικρινη απαντηση σου αν και δεν νομιζω οτι θα μπορουσες να πεις κατι αλλο.


Θεοφανία:
Γιατί? (πραγματικά θα ήθελα να μάθω).



Krino:
Μπορω να σου πω οτι η αξιοπρεπεια η δικη μου αλλα και των υπολοιπων μελων εδω μεσα ειναι αρκετα σημαντικη.


Θεοφανία:
Δεν νομίζω ότι την αμφισβήτησα ποτέ.

Krino
Λυπουμαι ιδιαιτερα οταν ατομα οπως ο φιλος σου με το χωριστο σωληνακι, χανει τον ελεγχο του εαυτου του και αρχιζει να ρεταρει. (μηπως εχει καψει και τιποτα στα πλαγια??)

Θεοφανία:
Προφανώς είναι διακαής πόθος σου γι αυτό ασχολείσαι τόσο ενεργά μαζί του.


Krino:
Σιγουρα δεν εισαι εσυ υπευθυνη για το τι γραφει ο καθε μανθες, αλλα σαν φιλη του νομιζω οτι θα πρεπει να σε απασχολει το καταντημα του.

Θεοφανία:
Αν εννοείς καταντημα ότι δεν συμφωνείς μαζί του.....ευπαξάνω.

Krino:
Παμε παρακατω,
Αγαπητε μανθες,
το οτι τρως ρομπιλικι ανευ προηγουμενου εχω καταλαβει οτι δεν σε πολυαπασχολει.

θεοφανία:
Θα ήθελα πραγματικά να το δω ατό να συμβαίνει για να μπορώ κάποτε να του την πω. (περιμένω έστω μια λέξη). 


Krino:
Στην θεση σου αμα προσπαθουσα να σπιλωσω κοσμο θα το εκανα με καλυτερη μεθοδικοτητα. 

Αυτο θέλει αρκετή κουβέντα και σίγουρα εσύ θα είσαι πρωταγωνιστής.

Krino:
Βρισκω πιο φρονιμο να ειχες κανει μια καλυτερη συνεννοηση με την φιλη σου ετσι ωστε να μην σε αδειασει ετσι περιεργα.

Θεοφανία:
Αν είχες αποκτήσει ποτέ στη ζωή σου φίλους θα ήξερες ότι το να γουστάρεις κάποιον αλλά να έχεις διαφορετική άποψη με αυτον, είναι .................μαγεία

Krino:
Μετα απλα θα ειχα να κανω εγω μαζι της, κανενα προβλημα ομως, ειτε ετσι ειτε αλλιως την ακρη θα την εβρισκα.

Θεοφανία:
Σε περιμένω να τη βρεις μαζί μου ...την άκρη.

Krino:
Ελπιζω αυτο να σου γινει μαθημα και το μελλον τουλαχιστον οσον με αφορα να εισαι περισσοτερο προσεκτικος γιατι την πρωτη φορα εχω \"ευγενικα αισθηματα\" αλλα συντομα μου στερευουν.

Θεοφανία:
παρντόν? Μήπως ενοείς το απωθημένο σου να αναλάβεις κάποια θέση στο φόρουμ? 

Krino:
Δεν με ενδιαφερει που σου ειναι αδιαφορο, θα φροντισω να το κανω να μην σου ειναι και ο τροπος και η μεθοδος ειναι πολυ απλη και ευχαριστη.

Θεοφανία:
πάλι δεν κατάλαβα τα αλβανικά σου.

Krino:
Τελος σε περιπτωση που το εχεις αμελησει, ειμαστε σε φορουμ με ατομα που εχουν (η και οχι) ψυχολογικα προβληματα, αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση εδω μεσα δεν εχει ατομα που μπορει κανεις να τους πιασει μαλακες.

θεοφανία:
Αυτό πες το στον εαυτό σου, θα είναι μια καλή αρχή.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Έχω ένα πρόβλημα στα τεχνικά....συγνώμη...........

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΥΓΧΩΡΕΜΕΝΗ ΤΕΚΝΟ ΜΟΥ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΑΔΕΙΑΣΕ; 
> 
> 
> σου απαντησα ηδη πιο πανω.
> 
> 
> ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ;
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Krino:
> Καταρχην ευχαριστω για την ειλικρινη απαντηση σου αν και δεν νομιζω οτι θα μπορουσες να πεις κατι αλλο.
> 
> 
> Θεοφανία:
> Γιατί? (πραγματικά θα ήθελα να μάθω).
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΓΕΛΟΙΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ 2 ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ

δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να γινεσαι γελοια
ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΓΕΛΟΙΑ, ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΝΕΙΣ. 

ΖΗΣΕ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΣΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΣΟΥ. ΤΟΝ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ, ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛ, ΤΟΝ ΦΛΑΜΕΝΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΜΟΙΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krino:
> Ελπιζω αυτο να σου γινει μαθημα και το μελλον τουλαχιστον οσον με αφορα να εισαι περισσοτερο προσεκτικος γιατι την πρωτη φορα εχω \"ευγενικα αισθηματα\" αλλα συντομα μου στερευουν.
> 
> ...


 [/quote]


Μπα? Πατήσαμε καμιά ευαίσθητη χορδή?

Ευτυχώς πάντως που δεν έχεις την παραμικρή εξουσία εδώ μέσα γιατί θα είχες μείνει εσύ και οι φίλοι σου με το πλούσιο λεξιλόγιο....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΓΕΛΟΙΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ 2 ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ
> 
> 
> μου αρεσει και την βρισκω να γελοιοποιουμε στα ματια σου.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μπα? 
> 
> 
> μπαμπακοσπορος.
> ...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΟ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ TOY ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΥΠΑΡΞΙΑ ΤΟΥ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΟ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΥΠΑΡΞΙΑ ΤΟΥ;


Όχι κακέ άνθρωπε!

Πρέπει που και που να κάνουμε κανένα ψυχικό!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΟ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ TOY ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΥΠΑΡΞΙΑ ΤΟΥ;



σε βλεπω εσενα, 
ολο αφηνεις και ολο ασχολησε....

:cool:

----------


## justme

Θεοφανία χρόνια πολλά
http://www.cosgan.de/images/midi/musik/h100.gif

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΓΙΟΡΤΑΖΕΙ Η ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ; ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΗΞΕΡΑ :cool:

----------


## justme

Τα μέλη Θεοφανία και Πολύμνια εμφανίζονται σήμερα να έχουν γενέθλια (και την Πολύμνια δεν έχει τύχει να τη \"γνωρίσω\" από τα κείμενά της)
Edit: (και τώρα που το ξαναπροσέχω εμφανίζεται η Θεοφανία 19 ετών........... χμμμμμμμμ ......ψεμματάκια ψεμματάκια.....)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

KAΛΑ ΛΕΣ. Η ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ 18ΧΡ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΕ 1 ΧΡΟΝΟ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

justme.....ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές και για το....(δεν καταλαβαίνω πως σου ήρθε).....σχόλιο ότι ,μπορεί να λέω ψέμματα για την ηλικία μου, θα σου πω το εξής¨
Eίμαι όσο η Πολύμνια, αλλά επειδή απαγορεύονται οι ανήλικοι στο φόρουμ, βάζω και δυο χρονάκια παραπάνω....χα χα!!!!!

Eυχαριστώ καλέ μου....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ; :D

Υ.Γ. 1 ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΝΚ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ
Υ.Γ. 2 ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΥΓΑΔΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΘΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΜΠΛΕΞΕΙΣ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Xα χα!!!!
Eυτυχώς είχα μία, τώρα απόκτησα και άλλες δυο......
Aυτό και αν είναι απ\' τα ευχάριστα.

----------


## justme

Πως μου ήρθε??......χμμμμμ
Έχω ένα κακό ...... δύσκολα ξεχνάω κάτι που έχω διαβάσει.......
Και από την άλλη είναι αδύνατο μία 19χρονη (στην Ελλάδα) να έχει τόσο συγκροτημένη σκέψη

----------


## Θεοφανία

just me.....σταμάτα, (νάζι, μουρμούρισμα, ρούφηγμα πατσόκοιλων κα).

Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΕΝΟΧΛΕΙ Ο ΑΠΟΠΑΝΩ ΣΟΥ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΕΝΟΧΛΕΙ Ο ΑΠΟΠΑΝΩ ΣΟΥ;


Ναι ο παλιάνθρωπος! 
Θα τον τακτοποιήσουμε όμως, μην ανησυχείς. 
Είναι δυνατό να μη πιστεύει πως είμαι 17 Μαίων, (και Ιουνίων και Ιουλίων και Δεκεμβρίων?).
Τι τα θες, ΜΑΝΤΗΟΥΛΗ, άπιστοι θωμάδες .....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΤΕΙΛΤΟΥ ΕΞΩΔΙΚΟ

Υ.Γ. ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΟ ΠΟΔΟΣΦΑΙΡΟ. ΑΝ ΣΕ ΞΑΝΑΠΕΙΡΑΞΕΙ ΠΕΣ ΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΔΕΙ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Μόνο με εβδομήντα *υπνοστεντόν* και τριακόσια λεξοτανίλ θα ηρεμήσω...


ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΟΥΣΑΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ. ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΣΟΥ :cool:

----------


## justme

Αγκρρρρρρ
Το φελέκι μου μέσα........
Για αυτούς τους 2 νεκρούς από το σεισμό κανένα βίντεο δε θα βγεί και κανένας δε θα βγεί στις ειδήσεις να πει πόσο καλοί άνθρωποι ήταν?????????
Μόνο ο Μαρκοράς ήταν καλός και άξιος και ωραίος????
Αυτοί είναι απλώς 2 νεκροί???????
Αγκρρρρρρρρρ

(για να μη πω και για τους άλλους 15 Έλληνες και εγώ δε ξέρω πόσους παγκόσμια ΕΞΙΣΟΥ ΑΔΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΑ χαμένους κάθε εβδομάδα που ούτε καν ξέρουμε ότι πέθαναν)

Αγκρρρρρρρρρ ξανά

----------


## Dalia

Λογικό δεν είναι να γίνεται περισσότερο θέμα ο θάνατος κάποιου που ξέραμε και αγαπούσαμε όλοι από ότι για άλλους ανθρώπους που δεν γνωρίζαμε?

----------


## justme

Τον άνθρωπο  Σεργιανόπουλο δε νομίζω πολλοί από εμάς να τον ξέραμε. Και ο άνθρωπος Σεργιανόπουλος (μακάρι να έχει βρει την υσηχία του....) ήταν αυτός που συγχωρέθηκε αυτές τις μέρες.

----------


## Θεοφανία

justme....κατλαβαίνω πως είναι ιδιαίτερα ενοχλητικό αυτό που συμβαίνει.
Σκέψου όμως ότι ο άνθρωπος είχε χιλιάδες θαυμαστές, (και μένα μου άρεσε πολύ στους Δυο ξένους), και το κυριότερο έφυγε από τη ζωή με έναν ιδιαίτερα ειδεχθή τρόπο. Aπό κει και πέρα, ξεκινά ο κανιβαλισμός που σε κανέναν δεν αρέσει, αλλά όλοι καθόμαστε και παρακολουθούμε....

----------


## Dalia

Τον ξέραμε όμως σαν ηθοποιό,τον βλέπαμε στις σειρές,στις συνεντεύξεις του.Κάποιοι τον είχαμε δει και από κοντά στο θέατρο.
Εγώ έχω στεναχωρεθεί πάρα πολύ,όλες αυτές τις μέρες δεν μπορώ να τον βγάλω καθόλου από το μυαλό μου.Ούτε όταν έχασα συγγενείς μου δεν ένιωσα έτσι.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Kάπως σαν εσένα νιώθουν χιλιάδες άνθρωποι αυτή τη στιγμή.
Δεν μπορούμε να τους κατηγορήσουμε γι\' αυτό. Kαι γω συγκλονίστηκα και συγκινήθηκα, γιατί απ ότι φαίνεται όλο αυτό ήταν αποτέλεσμα κενών που δεν είχε καλύψει η οικογένεια του.
Eίναι κρίμα να σκέφτεσαι πως ένας άνθρωπος με ταλέντα και ευαισθησίες, θα΄φτηκε γιατί κάποιοι δεν τον κατάλαβαν....

----------


## Dalia

Το ξέρω ότι έτσι είναι πολύς κόσμος.Μπαίνω σε σελίδες που είναι αφιερωμένες στο Νίκο και βλέπω όλα τα μηνύματα που γράφει ο κόσμος και δεν μπορώ να σταματήσω να κλαίω.Μακάρι να μπορούσε να τα δει κι εκείνος.:( :( :(

----------


## justme

Δεν ξέρω, ίσως έχω γίνει εντελώς καχύποπτος, ίσως έχω πάψει να μπορώ να διακρίνω τι είναι γνήσιο και τι κατευθυνόμενο (με όποιον συνειδιτό ή ασυνείδητο τρόπο...)
Αλλά για πες μου βρε Dalia,
Γιατί δεν υπάρχουν άλλες τόσες χιλιάδες μυνήματα προς κάθε έναν υπεύθυνο και σοβαρό και αληθινό και πραγματικό καλλιτέχνη που είναι εν ζωή????

Δηλαδή πρέπει να πεθάνουν πρώτα και μετά να γίνει σήριαλ στα κανάλια η πραγματική τους ζωή και μετά να γραφτούν χιλιάδες μυνήματα και youtuβίντεα και μετά να λέμε \"τι κρίμα που δεν μπορούν να τα διαβάσουν\"????

Τώρα που μπορούν να τα διαβάσουν γιατί δεν υπάρχουν??????? (έ έστω για να είμαι κάπως δίκαιος δεν υπάρχουν σε αυτόν τον βαθμό)

Και στο κάτω κάτω είναι δυνατόν αυτό το ρημαδόκουτο να μας επηρρεάζει τόσο που όντως ούτε για δικό μας άνθρωπο που τον ζούμε μία ζωή να μη μπορούμε να ρίξουμε δύο αληθινά δάκρυα και ένα αληθινό χαμόγελο (όταν ένα μόνο χαμόγελο είναι το μόνο που ζητάνε)??? Είναι δυνατόν???

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

JUSTME ME TΙΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ, ΑΝ ΕΒΛΕΠΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ \'\'ΔΥΟ ΞΕΝΟΥΣ\'\' ΤΟΤΕ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΛΑΤΡΕΨΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΣΕΡΓΙΑΝΝΟΠΟΥΛΟ

----------


## Dalia

justme έχεις δίκιο στο ότι θα έπρεπε να δείχνουμε την αγάπη μας όταν ο άλλος είναι στη ζωή,κοντά μας και όχι μόνο όταν φεύγει και είναι πια αργά.Αλλά έτσι δεν γίνεται συνήθως?Πρέπει να χάσουμε κάποιον για να καταλάβουμε την αξία του.
Μπορεί να μας αρέσει κάποιος καλλιτέχνης αλλά να μην μπαίνουμε στον κόπο να αφήσουμε ένα μήνυμα,να δείξουμε τον θαυμασμό μας.Αλλά τώρα που έφυγε όλοι νιώθουν αυτή την ανάγκη.Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι ψεύτικο ή ότι το κάνουν επειδή το επιβάλλουν τα κανάλια.
Τη στεναχώρια που έχουμε δεν μας έχει κάνει η τηλεόραση να νιώθουμε έτσι.Δεν χρειάζεται δηλαδή να ανοίξω την τηλεόραση για να στεναχωρηθώ.Αλλωστε προσπαθώ να μην βλέπω πολύ αυτές τις μέρες γιατί δεν το αντέχω.Κι όμως το μυαλό μου είναι συνέχεια εκεί.
Και πιστεύω ότι οι περισσότεροι θα τον σκεφτόμαστε ακόμη και όταν η τηλεόραση θα σταματήσει να ασχολείται μ\'αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΝΤΑΛΙΑ ΚΑΛΩΣ ΗΡΘΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ. ΠΟΥ ΧΑΘΗΚΕΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ;

----------


## justme

Θεοφανία ,
σου γράφω εδώ για να μη πάρει άλλη τροπή το θέμα της κοπελίτσας.
(για αρχή, εκείνο το τιμή το το ήθελες βρε? ...... Δε ξέρω αλλά οι καλές κουβέντες είναι κάτι που δεν ξέρω να διαχειριστω ούτε πως να απαντήσω ... (άαααλο θέμα όμως αυτό). Κλείνει η αρχική παρένθεση)

Ετσι όπως το έχω δει εγώ λοιπόν, ο Δον (και ίσως και άλλοι αλλά δεν τους \"ξέρω\" (από γραφόμενά τους) οπότε μιλάω μόνο για τον Δον) δημιούργησε αυτόν τον χώρο με την εξής λογική:
Το έφτιαξα το φόρουμ. Αντε και λίγο θα το διαχειριστώ.
Αλλά εσείς , τα μέλη, θα το προσέξετε. Αφού είναι για εσάς, ε τότε να το φροντίσετε κιόλας. Να το προσέξετε. Αφού θέλετε κάποιος να νοιάζεται για εσάς και εσείς νοιάζεστε για τον άλλον, ε τότε νοιαστήτε και λίγο για το \"σπίτι σας\". Δημιουργήστε μόνοι σας τις \"σωστές\" συμπεριφορές. Εγώ (ο Δον) δεν θα γίνω φύλακας σας. Να το κάνετε μόνοι σας. Γιατί έτσι έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία.  

Οπότε με αυτή την οπτική κινούμαι. Δεν περιμένω από κάποιον διαχειριστή να γράψει κάτι το οποίο μπορώ να το γράψω και εγώ (και μου φαίνεται εμένα για σωστό). Αν σε κάποιον άλλον φαίνεται κάτι άλλο σωστό ε τότε αυτό το κάποιο άλλο μέλος γράφει το δικό του. Ε και αν κάπου ξεφεύγουμε τι να γίνει. Μήπως στην ζωή δεν ξεφεύγουμε ποτέ? Κι όμως πρέπει να τη διαχειριστούμε την ζωή. Όπως μπορούμε.

Να το πώ και αλλιώς. Μου αρέσει που σε αυτό το φόρουμ υπάρχει τάση για να φύγουμε από το καθιερωμένο, το συνηθισμένο, το στάνταρ και να γυρίσουμε στο αυτονόητο. Και στην προκειμένη το αυτονόητο είναι ότι δεν χρειάζονται οι \"αστυνόμοι\" όταν υπάρχει \"αυτοδιαχείρηση\"

----------


## Θεοφανία

justme.....σίγουρα κανείς δεν θέλει αστυνομικούς ειδικά εδώ μέσα.
Απλά, πιστεύω ότι ένα 16χρονο παιδί πρέπει να το χειριστούμε διαφορετικά.
Έβαλα το θέμα της Αλιεν που είναι ακραίο, αλλά μη ξεχνάμε ότι ήταν μόλις 17 ετών.
Το να τιργυρίζειένα παιδί μόνο του στο ίντερνετ, είναι εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνο.
Όσο λοιπόν περνάει απ το χέρι μας, καλό θα ήταν να το χειριστούμε με λεπτότητα.
Όταν είπα να αναμιχθεί ο αντμιν, εννοούσα με προσωπικό μνμ, κάτι που ήταν άκυρο από μέρους μου, γιατί δεν θα μπορούσα να το ξέρω αν έχει γίνει ήδη.
Απλά, η ιστορία με την Άλιεν με είχε επηρεάσει πολύ, γιατί την έψαξα αρκετά και συγκλονίστηκα.

----------


## justme

Πόσες φορές δεν ασχολούμαστε με \"κάτι πράγματα μικρά...\" (που λέει και το άσμα) και ξεχνάμε τα σημαντικά......
αλήθεια πόσες.... 

ΥΓ Μονολογάω (γράφοντας παράλληλα) με κατεβασμένο το κεφάλι συλλογιζόμενος το τι λάθη κάνω εγώ..

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by justme_
> Δημιουργήστε μόνοι σας τις \"σωστές\" συμπεριφορές. Εγώ (ο Δον) δεν θα γίνω φύλακας σας. Να το κάνετε μόνοι σας.


ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΔΕΝ ΕΜΠΑΙΝΕ Ο ΚΑΘΕ ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟΣ. ΟΤΑΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΦΥΛΑΞΟΥΜΕ;
ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΙΑ, ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΣΙΜΠΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΚΟ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by justme_
> Πόσες φορές δεν ασχολούμαστε με \"κάτι πράγματα μικρά...\" (που λέει και το άσμα) και ξεχνάμε τα σημαντικά......
> αλήθεια πόσες.... 
> 
> ΥΓ Μονολογάω (γράφοντας παράλληλα) με κατεβασμένο το κεφάλι συλλογιζόμενος το τι λάθη κάνω εγώ..



Είναι γενικώς μέρες περισυλλογής justme.....Μάλλον το σύμπαν βρίσκεται σε τέτοια φάση και μας επηρεάζει........

----------


## kater1na

Αντε παλι βρε Manthes δηλαδή εφόσον υπαρχουν πολλοί που επιθυμούν τη διαγραφή σου για λόγους συμπεριφοράς θα πρεπει να διαγραφείς εσύ, και εσύ αντιστοιχα επιθυμείς την διαγραφή κάποιων άλλων για λόγους συμπεριφοράς να διαγραφθουν και αυτοι, και αν ρωτήσεις τον κάθε ένα θα σου πει ναι να διαγράψουμε και αυτόν και εκείνον και να απαγορεύεται να λέμε αυτο και το άλλο και στο τέλος αντι για κοινότητα να μείνει μια μονάδα που δεν θα έχει αντιρρήσεις αφου δεν θα υπάρχουν άλλες απόψεις.
Ας πάρει ο καθένας την ευθύνη του εαυτού του.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by kater1na_
> Αντε παλι βρε Manthes δηλαδή εφόσον υπαρχουν πολλοί που επιθυμούν τη διαγραφή σου για λόγους συμπεριφοράς θα πρεπει να διαγραφείς εσύ, και εσύ αντιστοιχα επιθυμείς την διαγραφή κάποιων άλλων για λόγους συμπεριφοράς να διαγραφθουν και αυτοι, και αν ρωτήσεις τον κάθε ένα θα σου πει ναι να διαγράψουμε και αυτόν και εκείνον και να απαγορεύεται να λέμε αυτο και το άλλο και στο τέλος αντι για κοινότητα να μείνει μια μονάδα που δεν θα έχει αντιρρήσεις αφου δεν θα υπάρχουν άλλες απόψεις.
> Ας πάρει ο καθένας την ευθύνη του εαυτού του.



Άντε πάλι βρε Κατερίνα......ελπίζω αν σου απαντήσει να μην εξαφανιστείς όπως κάνεις συνήθως......

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by kater1na_
> Αντε παλι βρε Manthes δηλαδή εφόσον υπαρχουν πολλοί που επιθυμούν τη διαγραφή σου για λόγους συμπεριφοράς θα πρεπει να διαγραφείς εσύ, και εσύ αντιστοιχα επιθυμείς την διαγραφή κάποιων άλλων για λόγους συμπεριφοράς να διαγραφθουν και αυτοι, και αν ρωτήσεις τον κάθε ένα θα σου πει ναι να διαγράψουμε και αυτόν και εκείνον και να απαγορεύεται να λέμε αυτο και το άλλο και στο τέλος αντι για κοινότητα να μείνει μια μονάδα που δεν θα έχει αντιρρήσεις αφου δεν θα υπάρχουν άλλες απόψεις.
> Ας πάρει ο καθένας την ευθύνη του εαυτού του.


ΑΝΤΕ ΠΑΛΙ ΒΡΕ ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΑΣ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΜΑΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΑΣ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ;
ΤΙ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙΣ;

----------


## kater1na

Δεν εξαφανίζομαι απλά δεν πρόκειται να κάτσω να αναλλώνομαι σε ολόκληρες συζητήσεις εφόσον οι εμπλεκόμενοι δεν έχουν σκοπό να προσπαθήσουν έστω να καταλάβουν τι θέλει να πει ο άλλος γιαυτό γράφω απλά την άποψή μου σε ένα θέμα που έχει τραβηχτεί όχι μόνο απο τα μαλλιά αλλά κοντεύει να γίνει εμμονή. \"Να διαγραφτουν οι άλλοι γιατι δεν σκέφτονται όπως θέλω\"

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Άντε πάλι βρε Κατερίνα......ελπίζω αν σου απαντήσει να μην εξαφανιστείς όπως κάνεις συνήθως......



ναι ειδαμε και τι κανει οταν απανταει....
Επιχειρηματολογια του κωλου.

Οποιος θελει να τον παιρνουν στα σοβαρα, να φροντισει η επιχειρηματολογια να ειναι επισης σοβαρη.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΕΣ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΑΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ Η ΑΠΟΨΗ ΤΟΥ; 
ΤΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ;

Υ.Γ. ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΚΥΛΑΚΙ ΜΑΣ :D

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΕΣ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΑΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ Η ΑΠΟΨΗ ΤΟΥ; 
> ΤΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ;



ρε καραγκιοζη ολκης,
ανειπωτο ον της ταλαιπωριας της σκεψης,

εμενα δεν μου ειχες πει να φυγω???


αντε γιατι θα αρχισω τα μπινελικια και κανει ζεστη.



ΥΓ φυσικα το να φυγω εγω, ειναι κατι που θα το δεις μονο στο ονειρο σου, απλα κουβεντα να γινεται....
:cool:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΚΥΛΑΚΙ ΜΑΣ :D




τα θες τα μπινελικια σου ειναι γεγονος....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΚΥΛΑΚΙ ΜΑΣ ΘΥΜΩΣΕ :D

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by kater1na_
> Δεν εξαφανίζομαι
> 
> Το έχεις κάνει πάνω από πέντε φορές....
> 
> 
> απλά δεν πρόκειται να κάτσω να αναλλώνομαι σε ολόκληρες συζητήσεις 
> 
> τότε τι τις ξεκινάς?
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΚΥΛΑΚΙ ΜΑΣ ΘΥΜΩΣΕ :D



σιγα ρε καραγκιοζη μην θυμωσω για παρτη σου,
θυμωνω σπανιως και μονο με σοβαρους ανθρωπους.

Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να σου δωσω τετοια αξια.....
σορρυ κιολας ε?

----------


## kater1na

Λολ βρε κρινο αν θεωρεις αυτά που λέω του κώλου άποψη σου και καλά κάνεις και την έχεις, αλλά αυτά που σκέφτομαι θα τα λέω όπως και να τα χαρακτηρίσεις.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by kater1na_
> Λολ βρε κρινο αν θεωρεις αυτά που λέω του κώλου άποψη σου και καλά κάνεις και την έχεις, αλλά αυτά που σκέφτομαι θα τα λέω όπως και να τα χαρακτηρίσεις.


εσυ γιατι τωρα μπαινεις στην μεση???
κατσε στην παντα μην σου ερθει καμια ξωφαλτση.

----------


## kater1na

Ελεος ό,τι να ναι 
Αντε γεια!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΥΨΗΛΟΥ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟΥ ΕΦΤΑΣΕ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by kater1na_
> Λολ βρε κρινο αν θεωρεις αυτά που λέω του κώλου άποψη σου και καλά κάνεις και την έχεις, αλλά αυτά που σκέφτομαι θα τα λέω όπως και να τα χαρακτηρίσεις.


Κατερίνα μου , δεν τα λέει σε εσένα .

----------


## Kleiw

Κάποια μηνύματα δεν φτάνουν στον αποδέκτη γιατι έχει σηκώσει τεράστιο τοίχος (προφανώς υπάρχουν λόγοι που ούτε μπορεί να τους διανοηθεί ο ίδιος) , ειδικά αν αυτός που γράφει το μήνυμα έχει την λεπτότητα και την ευαισθησία να θίξει το θέμα διακριτικά για να μην προσβάλλει . Τέτοιοι αποδέκτες , καταλαβαίνουν μόνο απο χτυπήματα στον τοίχο , αλλα αυτός ο τοίχος φαίνεται να μην σπάει με τίποτα και οι ίδιοι ξέρουν πολύ καλά να πετάν κοτρώνες . Αν θες παλι να μπεις μεσα στον τοίχος , πρέπει να δηλώσεις υποταγή .

Ολα τα παραπάνω , ίσως και να είναι άσχετα με το θέμα .

Αλλα ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑ Η ΩΡΑ .

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΛΕΙΩ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΟΓΟΣ;
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ

----------


## Kleiw

Μπορείς να βοηθήσεις ? Υπάρχουν πίσω απο τους τοίχους άνθρωποι (=εχουν και αδυναμίες) παγιδευμένοι ............. Κανε κάτι και για τις κοτρώνες ! 

Εγω πάντως δεν δηλωνω υποταγή . Εσύ ?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΥΒΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ;

ΟΣΟ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΤΡΩΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΙΧΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΕΡΝΑΩ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΡΦΟΤΕΡΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΩ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝ. 

ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΟΨΕ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΝΝΟΟΥΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΧΑΛΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΟΓΟΣ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΥΒΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ;
> 
> ΟΣΟ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΤΡΩΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΙΧΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΕΡΝΑΩ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΡΦΟΤΕΡΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΩ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝ. 
> 
> ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΟΨΕ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΝΝΟΟΥΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΧΑΛΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΟΓΟΣ.



Γιατί ασχολείσαι?

Σου λέω τόσες μέρες ακολούθησε το παράδειγμά μου.

Δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη ποτέ....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑ ΠΩΣ Η ΚΛΕΙΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΜΠΛΕΞΙΚΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΘΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΣΤΑΡΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ. 
ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΤΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ

----------


## Woman

MANTHES άκου την Θεοφανία και σταμάτα να ασχολείσαι.... :)

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Woman_
> MANTHES άκου την Θεοφανία και σταμάτα να ασχολείσαι.... :)



Ήσουν, είσαι και θα είσαι πάντα μια............Θεά!!!!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Και για να μην αφήσω καμια υπόνοια.......εγώ και η Woman ...γνωριστήκαμε κάνοντας mondeling................

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Woman_
> MANTHES άκου την Θεοφανία και σταμάτα να ασχολείσαι.... :)
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Και για να μην αφήσω καμια υπόνοια.......εγώ και η Woman ...γνωριστήκαμε κάνοντας mondeling................


Βρε Θεοφανία ΜΟΥ........... μην τα λες ολα πια... τσ τσ τσ τσ
Άσε που έχω και ένα παράπονο απο \'σένα.. ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΘΕΝΗ.. που είναι φιλαράκι σου... σνιφ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μήπως ήθελες να με πιάσει η Σοφία από το μαλλί και να με κάνει τούμπανο?
Είμαι που είμαι 42 κιλά...............! (Με 1,82 ύψος φυσικά)

----------


## Woman

Να σου πω.. δεν είναι σωστό σε ένα φόρουμ όπου επικρατεί η \"ειλικρίνεια\" να λες τέτοια ψέμματα.. Ντροπή...

Είσαι 46 κιλά.. τουλάχιστον έτσι μου είχες πει............................................ ...........................

----------


## Θεοφανία

Άρχισες πάλι τα κομπλεξικά σου? Τα ίδια μου έκανες και στα καλλιστεία....

Όταν με ζύγισες είχα πιει ένα περιέ και με έπρηξε......

----------


## Woman

Έριξα πολύ γέλιο με το \"σκυλάκι\"... :) :)

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Άρχισες πάλι τα κομπλεξικά σου? Τα ίδια μου έκανες και στα καλλιστεία....
> 
> Όταν με ζύγισες είχα πιει ένα περιέ και με έπρηξε......


χαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχα χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ........ 

Εγώ?? Κομπλεξικιά εγώ??? Ε συγνώμη κιολας που όταν είμαι δίπλα σε μία δίμετρη ξανθιά 43 κιλών... δεν κάνω κολοτούμπες... Τι να κάνω?? Να μη μου βγεί το κόμπλεξ μου? 

Δεν με καταλαβαίνεις Θεοφανία.. Νόμιζα οτι εσύ με ένιωθες.. σνιφ σνιφ σνιφ σνιφ... 

Για τον Παρθένη όμως.. στο κρατάω... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Τι αξία έχει η Σοφία μπροστά μου? Όχι πες μου!! Άλλωστε συ ειπας.. ειμαι ΘΕΑ (μελαχροινή όμως)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Η Σοφία αν βγάλει δόντια τη νύχτα, σε έστειλε!!!!

Όσο για σένα, οκ, ας πούμε ότι είσαι μια Ναόμι που ξάσπρισε!

----------


## Woman

Ε όχι και τόσο μελαχροινή.. με εκθέτεις στο φόρουμ... Να πεις την αλήθεια.. Να πεις ότι είμαι 1.79 (ύψος) και 54 κιλά...:) :)

Και πρόσωπο .. πως να το πω... χμμ... αισθησιακά πανέμορφο... 

Βέβαια .. δεν σε φτάνω.. αλλά εντάξει.. δεν έχω παράπονο.. ε? ή μήπως να έχω?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by kater1na_
> Λολ βρε κρινο αν θεωρεις αυτά που λέω του κώλου άποψη σου και καλά κάνεις και την έχεις, αλλά αυτά που σκέφτομαι θα τα λέω όπως και να τα χαρακτηρίσεις.
> 
> 
> Κατερίνα μου , δεν τα λέει σε εσένα .




οκ μαλλον δεν παρακολουθησε τον ειρμο της κουβεντας.
Αλλα επειδη το καταλαβε λαθος,
προφανως κατερινα δεν απευθυνομουν σε εσενα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Woman_
> Ε όχι και τόσο μελαχροινή.. με εκθέτεις στο φόρουμ... Να πεις την αλήθεια.. Να πεις ότι είμαι 1.79 (ύψος) και 54 κιλά...:) :)
> 
> Και πρόσωπο .. πως να το πω... χμμ... αισθησιακά πανέμορφο... 
> 
> Βέβαια .. δεν σε φτάνω.. αλλά εντάξει.. δεν έχω παράπονο.. ε? ή μήπως να έχω?


Δε λέω, αλλά σωσίας της Σκλεναρίκοβα δεν είσαι.....

----------


## Woman

κακιά

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Μήπως ήθελες να με πιάσει η Σοφία από το μαλλί και να με κάνει τούμπανο?
> Είμαι που είμαι 42 κιλά...............! (Με 1,82 ύψος φυσικά)


ΘΑ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΦΩΤΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΨΕΙ. ΜΗ ΛΕΣ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΨΕΜΜΑΤΑ :D

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Woman_
> MANTHES άκου την Θεοφανία και σταμάτα να ασχολείσαι.... :)


ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΚΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ. ΕΤΣΙ ΜΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙ ΜΟΥ. ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΥΓΑΤΖΗΣ :D

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Woman_
> MANTHES άκου την Θεοφανία και σταμάτα να ασχολείσαι.... :)
> 
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΚΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ. ΕΤΣΙ ΜΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙ ΜΟΥ. ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΥΓΑΤΖΗΣ :D


Οταν βγαίνει νόημα και όταν αξίζει.. φυσικά και να είσαι.. :)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΟΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΝΟΗΜΑ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΑΝΕΚΕΝ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ. ΤΗΝ 19ΧΡΟΝΗ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ.

ΑΠΛΑ ΩΡΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΨΥΧΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΟΥΝ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΟΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΝΟΗΜΑ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΑΝΕΚΕΝ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ. ΤΗΝ 19ΧΡΟΝΗ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ.
> 
> ΑΠΛΑ ΩΡΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΨΥΧΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΟΥΝ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ.



χα χα χα !!!!


Ξέχασες το μοντέλο, τη Woman.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

σσσσσ... ΑΝ ΜΑΘΕΙ Η ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΜΕ 2 ΜΟΝΤΕΛΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΑΨΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> σσσσσ... ΑΝ ΜΑΘΕΙ Η ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΜΕ 2 ΜΟΝΤΕΛΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΑΨΑ


Συγχωρεμένος τότε φιλαράκι................

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> 
> ΑΠΛΑ ΩΡΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΨΥΧΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΟΥΝ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ.



αφου εισαι ψυχουλα κανε ενα ψυχικο παραπανω....
αιντε να χαρουμε λιγο περισσοτερο....

:cool:

----------


## Dimitra23

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΞΩ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΑΤΜΟΣΦΑΙΡΑ!Ω,ΝΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ.......

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

KAI EΔΩ ΠΑΝΩ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΗΛΙΟ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εδώ έχει αέρα......και αύριο έχω πάρτι. Ελπίζω να μη ρίξει χαλάζι.........

Τη καντεμιά μου.....

----------


## justme

Το δωράκι μου για το πάρτι σου (αν και ακάλεστος..!!!!.....) είναι το http://www.meteo.gr/ (αριστερά επάνω στη σελίδα Η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ κατά τόπους) ώστε αν θα χρειαστείς ομπρέλλες κλπ αξεσουάρ να πας να τα πάρεις από σήμερα

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Εδώ έχει αέρα......και αύριο έχω πάρτι. Ελπίζω να μη ρίξει χαλάζι.........
> 
> Τη καντεμιά μου.....


ΠΑΡΤΙ; ΓΙΟΡΤΑΖΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ; :cool:

----------


## Θεοφανία

Σήμερα λέω να γιορτάσουμε τον καύσωνα...........................με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται....................

Που είναι η Woman?

Που είναι ο susperia?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ; 
ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΧΑΣΕΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ;
:(

Υ.Γ. ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΟ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΗ ΜΠΟΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ Η ΖΕΣΤΗ ΠΑΡΕΜΕΙΝΕ. 
ΚΑΙΓΕΣΤΕ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΤΩ Ε; :D

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εσύ είσα must.......

Μιλάμε για πολύ ζέστη.........................

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Εσύ είσα must.......


Η ΑΤΑΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΧΡΟΝΙΑΣ. :D
ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΞΕΛΙΧΘΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΘΕΜΑ. ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΩ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΙΚΗ ΑΥΡΙΟ Ή ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΘΑΥΡΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΨΩ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΒΡΑΔΥ Ή ΤΡΙΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ.

ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΖΕΣΤΗ. ΑΥΡΙΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Πως πάει ο καιρός στην εξωτική συμπρωτεύουσα?

Eδώ κοντεύουμε να λιώσουμε σαν μικρά παγωτάκια.......

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΕ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ :D
ΕΧΕΙ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ ΖΕΣΤΗ. ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΛΜΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ. ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΙΚΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΤΗ ΠΡΩΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΨΩ.

----------


## Έλξη

Αχ ποσο σε ζηλεύωωωωωω!! Αν σου πληρώσω με την ζεστάρα το ιντερνετ θα με παρεις μαζί σου :D

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΡΓΗΣΕΣ :D
ΚΛΕΙΝΩ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΦΕΥΓΩ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΙΚΗ. 
ΚΑΛΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΣΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΜΕΙΝΕΤΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΟΛΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Καλά να περάσεις φιλαράκι.........

----------


## Έλξη

καλα να περάσεις...κανε και καμια βουτιά και για μας :-)

----------


## Woman

ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ
συνεχίζω εδώ την συζήτηση... Μήπως είμαστε ΜΟΝΟ εμείς -- και εννοώ εσύ, ο krino και εγώ -- που αισθανθήκαμε έτσι άσχημα? 

Μήπως είναι όντως λογικό και εμείς το βλέπουμε παράλογο?????? Ειλικρινά, θα το χάσω εδώ μέσα (εμότικονπουβγάζειγλώσσακ ιέχειαπηυδήσειμεαυτάπουβ έπει)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Όχι, εννοείται πως όχι.
Πιστεύω πως η κοπέλα έχει τα δικά της θέματα. Διαβάζοντας κάποια ποστ της, καταλαβαίνω πως είναι πολύ πληγωμένη από τη ζωή της, χωρίς όμως ποτέ να μας πει κάτι συγκεκριμένο.
Όταν θες να λύσεις κάτι, πρέπει να είσαι έτοιμος να τα ακούσεις όλα. 
Αν κρατάς μόνο αυτά που σε συμφέρουν και απαξιώνεις τα άλλα......δεν λύνεται ποτέ.

----------


## Woman

Θεοφανία μου, όποιος ΘΕΛΕΙ να λύσει κάτι, τα λέει ΟΛΑ.. και όταν λέω \"όλα\" εννοώ αυτά που αισθάνεται, αυτά που νομίζει ότι είναι λάθος, αυτά που νομίζει ότι είναι σωστά. Από εκεί και πέρα, ακούει τις απόψεις των άλλων, οι οποίες -- όπως πολύ σωστά είπες πριν -- δεν συμφωνούν πάντα με αυτά που αισθανόμαστε ή με αυτά που θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε και τις φιλτράρουμε!!!!!! Το αν αυτό που θα κρατήσουμε είναι το σωστό ή το λάθος δεν μπορούμε να το ξέρουμε από πριν.
Αλλά προσθεού δεν κάνεις τον άλλον, που προσπάθησε να σε βοηθήσει να το λύσεις ή έστω που προσπάθησε να σε\"ανοίξει\", να αισθανθεί ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣ.. 

Τα παραπάνω ισχύουν για τους ανθρώπους που θέλουν να λύσουν κάτι μιλώντας με άλλους ανθρώπους και ανταλλάσοντας απόψεις. Υπάρχει και η κατηγορία που το να λύσεις ένα πρόβλημα αποτελεί μοναχικό μονοπάτι....

Κατανοώ ότι η κοπέλα έχει πληγωθεί από την ζωή της, πολλοί έχουμε πληγωθεί, άλλοι περισσότερο, άλλοι λιγότερο. Σε καμία περίπτωση, με αυτό που λέω, δεν προσπαθώ να μειώσω αυτά που αισθάνεται.. ίσα ίσα..

Αρνούμαι όμως να δικαιολογήσω έναν άνθρωπο που αντιδράει με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Είναι σαν να σε γράφει, σαν να σου λέει \"χέστηκα κιολας\", δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω........................

Edit: πρόσθεσα το \"μου\" (Θεοφανία μου)... να μην ξεχνιόμαστε :)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Woman.........ΜΟΥ.....(για να μη ξεχνιόμαστε)....

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου και μπορεί η \"φασαρια\" που δημιουργήθηκε να μας εκνεύρισε, αλλά κάτι μπορεί να μείνει από αυτό. Ίσως οι διαχειριστές θα έπρεπε να το δουν με διαφορετικό μάτι.
Αν είναι όποιος μπαίνει μέσα να του λέμε ότι έχει δίκιο μόνο και μόνο για να έχουμε κάτι να γράφουμε γ@@@@!

Ευτυχώς που είναι σπάνια τα φαινόμενα και τα περισσότερα παιδιά που μπαίνουν εδώ μέσα έχουν τουλάχιστον μια ψυχική ποιότητα.
Όσο για τους άλλους, όπως μας έχει διδάξει η ιστορία, αργά ή γρήγορα εξαφανίζονται, γιατί δεν έοχυν πια τίποτα να πουν.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Έλξη_
> καλα να περάσεις...κανε και καμια βουτιά και για μας :-)


ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΕΡΟΧΡΟΝΙΣΜΕΝΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ. ΕΙΧΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΔΕΙ.

ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ. ΞΕΧΝΑ ΤΟ. :D

----------


## katarina

Έλξη, να υποθέσω ότι έχεις δια βάσει σχετικά με τον νόμο της έλξης??????????????/

----------


## Θεοφανία

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται: πουλάω φωτό του MANTHES από την παραλία όπου τσαλαβουτούσε με τα......μπρατσάκια του...........(συνοδεύεται από γαργαλιστικές αποκαλύψεις)........

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΝΑ ΛΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΠΩΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΜΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΑΖΙ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Όπως και να έχει, εγώ τη φωτό την πουλάω και περιμένω προτάσεις..............

----------


## Andy

ψιλοβαριέμαι...μια φώτο θα βοηθούσε

----------


## Θεοφανία

Να διαβάζω προτάσεις παρακαλώ.....(σε ρευστό)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΕΙΔΗΣΕΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΣ

----------


## Andy

100€ και μία δωρεαν θεραπεία

----------


## Θεοφανία

χα χα! Μόνο αν είσαι ψυχίατρος και ειδικεύεσαι σε δύσκολες περιπτώσεις σαν τη δική μου.....

----------


## Andy

Αν περιμένεις 6-7 χρόνια κάτι γίνεται...

Αλλά αν βιάζεσαι μόνο υπηρεσίες ψυχολόγου ή καλού φίλου μπορώ να προσφέρω

----------


## Θεοφανία

Οκ Αντυ...θα το σκεφτώ...................
Δυστυχώς επειδή λείπουν πολλές θαυμάστριες του MANTHES αυτή τη στιγμή και δεν έχω άλλες προτάσεις, πρέπει να περιμένουμε λίγο για τις υπόλοιπες προσφορές....

----------


## Andy

Οκ,Πάντως εγω θα ανεβασω την προφορά...

100€+θεραπεία+..+μια δικιά μου φώτο~

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μμμμμμ, μετά από αυτό......ανέβηκε πολύ ψηλά ο πήχης......

----------


## Andy

Τόσο που δεν ξέρω αν θα την αντέξω...

Τελικά μ\'αρέσουν τα λόγια, η πλάκα που σε βάζει κάθε φορά να προχωράς λίγο ακόμα προσθέτοντας κάτι σε αυτά που λέει ο \"απο πάνω σου\"...

Μου θυμίζει τη ζωή...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται: πουλάω φωτό του MANTHES από την παραλία όπου τσαλαβουτούσε με τα......μπρατσάκια του...........(συνοδεύεται από γαργαλιστικές αποκαλύψεις)........



ειναι ανατριχιαστικη ε???

:D:D

----------


## Andy

ρε του MANTHES είναι η φώτο!!!?

Νόμιζα ότι είναι δική σου θεοφανία...αααα τότε δεν την θέλω παίρνω πίσω την προσφορά.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΙΚΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΩ ΟΣΕΣ ΘΕΣ :D

----------


## Θεοφανία

1)Δεν υπάρχει λάθος προσέγγιση αλλά απόψεις πάνω σε ένα θέμα σε τόσο ευαίσθητα και τόσο προσωπικά ζητήματα.

Όταν κατά τη γνώμη μου υπάρχει λάθος προσέγγιση, ποιος μου απαγορεύει να την πω;


2)Όταν λεω λογομαχία δεν αναφέρομαι σε κακόβουλες αντιπαραθέσει κ.τ.λ. αλλά σε αντιπαράθεση απόψεων που όμως ήταν -επιμένω- άσχετα με αυτό που ζητούσε η κοπέλα.
Η κοπέλα ήθελε οπως είπε παρηγοριά και όχι ποιος έχει δίκιο ή άδικο, ποιος έκανε ή όχι την κατάλληλη προσεγγιση.


Μα εγώ στην αρχή δεν είπα καν την άποψη μου, απλά πήγα να ελαφρύνω την ατμόσφαιρα, λέγοντας: \"τώρα την ησύχασες Andy\"


3) Η τοποθέτηση σου μου φάνηκε υπερ του δέοντος επικριτικη επιδή ακρβώς έγινε δημόσια και όχι με πμ(ή όπως τώρα σε κατάληλο τοπικ).Φαντάζεσαι να απαντούσα και να απαντούσες όλα αυτά που λέμε εδώ σε εκείνο το θέμα για την φοβία της απώλειας.Θα μπορούσα να το κάνω και το τόπικ θα κατέληγε σε κωμωδία με δυσάρεστα αποτελέσματα για την κοπέλα που το άνοιξε.


Μόνο που όταν μου έστειλες πμ και θεώρησα το θέμα λήξαν, έσβησες τα μνμ σου. Έκανες λιγότερη ζημιά πιστεύεις?


4) απλώς επειδή το έθεσες. Δεν μετάνοιωσα για αυτό που έγραψα στο θέμα για αυτό και δεν αναίρεσα την αποψη μου. Η κοπέλα πρέπει να δει τις πραγματικές διαστάσες του θανάτου και αυτό θα έκανε ένας ψυχολόγος στα πλαίσια μια ψυχοθεραπείας πο φυσικά δεν σε κάνει με μιάκουβέντα ή μια συνεδρία να πετάς από την χαρά σου και να λύνεις το πρόβλημα. η αντίδραση της κοπέλας ήταν φυσιολογική και την περίμενα αλλά ο χρονος θα την βοηθήσει αν έχει την κατάλληλη επαφή με την πραγματκότηα και υποστήριξη


Σου ΞΑΝΑ λέω, πως κατά την ΑΠΟΨΗ ΜΟΥ, όταν ένας άνθρωπος υποφέρει από φοβίες για τον θάνατο, δεν του λέμε: \"έτσι είναι η ζωή και να πεθάνει κάποιος δικός σου δεν θα σταματήσει να γυρίζει η γη\". Αν δεν συμφωνείς μαζί μου, κανένα πρόβλημα, αλλά γιατί να μη το γράψεις αντί να σβήσεις τα μνμ σου?


5)Οι φοβίες συνήθως δεν έχουν να κάνουν άμεσα με το αντικείμενο που τις αφορά αλλά με βαθύτερα εσωτερικά ζητήματα που φυσικά και βεβαίως δεν θα τα λύσουν 5 γραμμές ούτε 10 απόψεις.Το φόρουμ έχει υποστηρικτηκό χαρακτήρα όχι θεραπευτικό.

Διάβασες πουθενά να δίνω καμιά θεραπεία?
Αφού λοιπόν λες πως είναι υποστηρικτικό, γιατί απαξιώνεις με τέτοια ευκολία τις φοβίες ενός ανθρώπου?


6) Ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκρισή σου-έστω και αν δεν διέκρινες ότι όλες οι περιπτώσεις( donald girl και οι φοβία της απώλειας) δε είναι ίδιες και δεν έσβησες τά μηνύματα σου-. 

Άντε να το ΞΑΝΑ πω μήπως και τηι την 15η φορά το καταλάβεις: 
Θα ήμουν τουλάχιστον γελοία, αν έκανα, (έστω και για διαφορετικό λόγο), αυτό για το οποίο κατηγόρησα και τσακώθηκα με τη donald_girl. Αν δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις λυπάμαι.....


ΝΑ σου κάνω μια ερώτηση?
Αφού το θέμα το συζητούσαμε με πμ και είχε λήξει, (εφόσον σου είπα πως δεν σβήνω τα μνν και το δέχτηκες), γιατί το έφερες σε δημόσια συζήτηση? Και μη μου πεις ότι το ξεκίνησα εγώ, γιατί εσύ έσβησες τα μνμ σου.....

----------


## Andy

στο 1) κανένας αλλά δεν σεβάστηκες το θέμα όχι εμένα αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα μου

2) χμ, ναι κυρίες και κύριοι το \"ναι τώρα την ησύχασες...\" δεν εκφράζει άποψη και διαφωνία αλλά είναι λογότυπο για διαφήμιση με πίτσες...

3) αν έσβηνες και το δικό σου,τότε ναι θα γινόνταν μικρότερη η ζημια...

4)το έγραψα ΄για να το δεις και μετά σουέστειλα πμ... το έσβησα γιατί ήταν άσχετο με το θέμα

5) Πρέπει να απαξιώσει τις φοβίες, αυτό είναι που θα την βοηθήσει. Δεν έχεις καταλάβει, γιατί δεν ξέρεις και δεν ρωτάς ότι η κοπελιά δενφοβάται τον θάνατο αλλά θέλει την προσοχή...
Δεν θεραπεύουμε απλώς δίνουμαι -όσοι μπορούμε- κάποιες σωστές κατευθύνσεις..

6) Αυτό οτ τελευταίο ήταν θ-ε-ι-κ-ο!! \"έστω και για διαφορετικό λόγο...\" πες το τρεις -τέσσερις φορές στον εαυτό σου να δεις αν ακούν τα αυτιά σου τι λέει το στόμα σου... ΜΑ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ Ο ΛΟΓΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ


και τέλος το θέμα δεν είχε λήξει... τα μηνύματα δεν πρέπει να σβήνονται ούτε να μην σβήνονται γενικά. Συζητάμε ΚΑΙ αυτό εδώ αν δεν το έχεις καταλάβει...


Φιλικά(άντε τώρα να με πιστέψεις...)

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Andy_
> στο 1) κανένας αλλά δεν σεβάστηκες το θέμα όχι εμένα αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα μου
> 
> Σόρι δεν σε πιάνω, ξαναπροσπάθησε.....
> 
> 
> 2) χμ, ναι κυρίες και κύριοι το \"ναι τώρα την ησύχασες...\" δεν εκφράζει άποψη και διαφωνία αλλά είναι λογότυπο για διαφήμιση με πίτσες...
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Andy

Το δίνουμε γράφετε με ε , ε?
Τώρα πρέπει να κανω edit. Αυτό επιτρέπεται?

Δεν θες αγαπητή μου να σου λέει κανείς τι να κάνεις? ακόμα και αν σου λέει λογικα τι ισχύει? 

Αυτό λέγεται ξεροκεφαλιά...

Πάτντως έχεις δίκιο, αυτότο \"δεν έχει σημασία ο λόγος. αλλά το να μην μου την πούνε ρε αδερφέ\" με έπεισε για την δημοκρατικότητα, την λογική σου αλλά και τα αγαθά αισθήματα που κάνεις αυτή την συζήτηση.

Υ.Γ. το ότι είσαι ηλίθια εσύ το λες και αφού οι απόψεις σου ειναι σωστές άρα... τώρα για το μάθημα, 20€ την ώρα

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Andy_
> Το δίνουμε γράφετε με ε , ε?
> Τώρα πρέπει να κανω edit. Αυτό επιτρέπεται?
> 
> Δεν θες αγαπητή μου να σου λέει κανείς τι να κάνεις? ακόμα και αν σου λέει λογικα τι ισχύει? 
> 
> Αυτό λέγεται ξεροκεφαλιά...
> 
> Πάτντως έχεις δίκιο, αυτότο \"δεν έχει σημασία ο λόγος. αλλά το να μην μου την πούνε ρε αδερφέ\" με έπεισε για την δημοκρατικότητα, την λογική σου αλλά και τα αγαθά αισθήματα που κάνεις αυτή την συζήτηση.
> ...



Συγνώμη, αλλά από όλα όσα σου είπα αυτά τα δύο σου έμειναν?
Ένα θα σου πω: έχω πάρει γύρω στα εφτά πμ εδώ και ώρες που μου λένε πως χάνω την ώρα μου μαζί σου...........
Έχεις δίκιο όμως πως είμαι ξεροκέφαλη και συνέχισα μια συζήτηση στην οποία θα έπαιρνα πολλές περισσότερες απαντήσεις από το πεύκο μου..................

----------


## Andy

Άντε βρε θεοφανεία πήρες 7 πμ, πωπω

Και δεν το έλεγες τόση ώρα, αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχω άδικο και πράγματι χάνεις τι ώρα μου μαζί μου...

Λοιπόν πάρε και ένα 8ο όχι πμ αλλά δημόσιο μήνυμα...

Ναι χάνεις την ώρα σου μαζί μου γιατί με το πεύκο θα καταλαβαινόσασταν καλύτερα, είστε και τα δύο...(όχι αντρέα συγκρατήσου, λες απλώς την άποψη σου και δεν θες να προσβάλεις κανέναν)

αυτά...

----------


## Θεοφανία

τι ώρα μου? ....την ώρα μου...... θα βοηθούσε να το καταλάβω καλύτερα......(λίγα ελληνικά δεν έβλαψαν ποτέ κανένα)........

Αντρέα.....εγώ και το πεύκο μου κάνουμε πολύ ωραίες συζητήσεις, ειδικά όταν του λέω τι τραβάω για να εξηγήσω τα αυτονόητα σε ένα θάμνο..................

----------


## Andy

Μου αρέσουν οι θάμνοι, σε κρύβουν τις δύσκολες ώρες...
Αντίθετα τα πευκα δεν είναι τόσο προσγειωμένα και συνήθως λυγίζουν...


(Τώρα μπορείς να καταλάβεις τα ελληνικά μου, ε?)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ, επιτέλους άρχισες να μου λες κάτι ενδιαφέρον.....

Καλά το πας.....

----------


## Woman

Τα πεύκα πάντως είναι μία πολύ καλή ιδέα.. για τέτοιες περιστάσεις...:)

----------


## Woman

Πειτε μου καλή επιτυχία που δίνω εξετάσεις αύριο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!

----------


## Woman

snif... snif... snif... snif.... snif.............................

----------


## keep_walking

Good luck στις εξετασεις να πεσουν αυτα που ξερεις:)

----------


## keep_walking

Τι μαθημα δινεις?

----------


## Θεοφανία

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !

Κόντεψες να πάθεις στραβομυωπία απ το πολύ διάβασμα!!!!!!!

Γ@@@@ τον υπουργό που έβαλε εξετάσεις ΚΑΙ στο δημοτικό!

Καλή επιτυχία καλή μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Περιμένω κέρασμα μετά τα αποτελέσματα.......

----------


## afrula

ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ δε καταλαβαινω εφοσον δεν καταλαβαινει καποιος με την πρωτη ουτε με τη δευτερη αλλα προς Θεου ουτε με τη τριτη γιατι επιμενεις και χανεις το χρονο σου???Ο εγωισμος ειναι ανικητος....

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αφρούλα μου........το ξέρω, αλλά δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη ικανοποίηση από το να μην αφήνεις τους άλλους να σου κάνουν το παράλογο, λογικό και να προσπαθείς με επιχειρήματα, (όχι για εκείνους, αλλά για σενα), να το φτάνεις μέχρι το τέλος......

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

TO KAΛΟ ΜΕ ΣΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΡΑΙΜΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΛΛΩΝΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ :D

----------


## Θεοφανία

Κλειώ....σου απαντώ εδώ για να μη διακόψω την κουβέντα..........

Πολύ θα ήθελα να ήμουν σαν την Κάρι, αλλά πρέπει να χάσω 25 κιλά, η Σάρα Τζέσικα Πάρκερ, είναι τουλάχιστον 45. (γμτ@^&amp;*()%@@@?&gt;.΄΄)

Δεν είδα την ταινία, γιατί έχω ονειρευτεί πως θα τη δω σε θερινό, επαρχιακό σινεμά, χωρίς να γίνεται χαμός, με ποτάκι και τσιγαράκι.
Εννοείται πως θα αγοάσω και το dvd, όταν με το καλό βγει............
Είμαι από τις μεγαλύτερες φαν...........

----------


## keep_walking

Καλα για πειτε τιποτα...ποτε θα ανοιξει αυτο το chat ρε γαμωτο....εμενα ποναει η μεση μου και μονο που καθομαι στην καρεκλα πολυ ειναι...δεν εχει εξοδο σημερα και βαριεεεεμαι...οχι οτι ειμαι και πολυ του εξω τωρα τελευταια.

Α δεν σας ειπα μου προτειναν να διδαξω σε ψυχικα ασθενεις υπολογιστες αλλα τελικα δεν καθησε...γενικα δεν εχω πολυ χρονο τωρα στην διαθεση μου αλλα θα ηθελα να το κανω αυτο.

Αυτα τα λιγα περι ανεμων και υδατων για πειτε τιποτα.

----------


## Andy

ξέρεις από υπολογιστές,ε?

Με τι ιδιότητα θα διδάξεις σε ψυχικά ασθενείς?

----------


## Kleiw

Που θα πάτε διακοπές το καλοκαίρι ?
Κανένα ωραίο νησάκι : γραφικό , χωρίς πολυκοσμία και με ωραία θάλασσα , εχετε να προτείνετε ?

----------


## keep_walking

> ξέρεις από υπολογιστές,ε?
> 
> Με τι ιδιότητα θα διδάξεις σε ψυχικά ασθενείς?


Εχω κατι πτυχια και κατι χρονια προυπηρεσια σε διδασκαλιες...δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται να εισαι και γιατρος ε? (πολυεπιστημων ενα πραγμα:D).
Δεν ξερω λεπτομερειες ...μου το προτεινει η ψυχ μου πριν απο πολυ καιρο την συναντησα μια μερα..το εφερε η κουβεντα μου ειπε δεν καθησε.






> Που θα πάτε διακοπές το καλοκαίρι ?
> Κανένα ωραίο νησάκι : γραφικό , χωρίς πολυκοσμία και με ωραία θάλασσα , εχετε να προτείνετε ?


Δεν θα παω πουθενα γιατι τα οικονομικα μου δεν ειναι στα καλυτερα τους:(

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μετά λύπης μου, (και καμμένη από τον ήλιο), βρήκα ένα φόρουμ εντελώς μ@@@@!
Anyway, από τη μια με λυπεί, από την άλλη χαίρομαι που κάποιοι δείχνουν τον πραγματικό τους εαυτό και βλέπουμε με τι άτομα έχουμε να κάνουμε.....

MANTHES ......που είσαι?

Woman.....πως πήγαν οι εξετάσεις?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εφτάψυχε..............

Σου απαντώ εδώ για να μη κάνω το τόπικ του ανθρώπου ......άντε να μη πω....

Έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ μαζί σου και δεν το ξέρω? 
Μήπως ανήκεις στην κατηγορία αυτών που ανοίγουν δεύτερο λογαριασμό για να υποστηρίζουν τον εαυτό τους και είσαι κανείς από τα \"φιλαράκια\" μου?
Όχι, τίποτε αλλο, αλλά αν ασχοληθώ θα το μάθω και θα γελάσουμε.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ

----------


## Θεοφανία

H αλήθεια είναι πως έχεις καλές ιδέες μερικές φορές......
Σήμερα, αύριο, θα δούμε αν έχεις και δίκιο.
Eύχομαι να μην έχεις........για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> H αλήθεια είναι πως έχεις καλές ιδέες μερικές φορές......


ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΑΡΑ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by kater1na_
> Θεοφανία παίρνεις από 12 χρονών αντισυλληπτικά σα μέθοδο αντισύλληψης? Σόρρυ κιόλας που γίνομαι αδιάκριτη αλλά μου φάνηκε τρομερά περίεργο


Ντροπή...................................... ................................. και αίσχος .................................................. ............................

----------


## kater1na

Είμαι κακός ανθρωπος το ξέρω απλά μου φαίνεται ότι δεν υπάρχει και πολύ αλήθεια στη καταχώρηση .....



Και για να είμαι ακόμα πιο σαφής προσωπικά δεν με απασχολεί αυτή η επιλογή η οποιαδήποτε επιλογή ενός ανθρώπου απλά πάντα βλέπω την θεοφανία να κατακρίνει τους άλλους για τις επιλογές τους και θέλω να δω αν θα της είναι ευχάριστο να της κάνουν μια τέτοια επίθεση 
+ μου έχει σχηματιστεί η εντύπωση πως δεν είναι 19 όπως γράφει το προφίλ και το ότι εγραψε 7 χρόνια με ώθησε κάπως ύπουλα το ομολογώ να μάθω

----------


## Woman

kater1na... δεν εισαι κακός άνθρωπος.. :) :)

----------


## Woman

Να σου πω την αλήθεια.. kater1na.. ούτε καν που το παρατήρησα...

----------


## kater1na

Λολ είναι εμφανές ότι δεν είμαι και πολύ καλός άνθρωπος όταν με πιάνουν τα νεύρα μου και προσπαθώ να το κόψω αλλά δεν έχει ανακαλυφθεί ακόμα η ματαμόσχευση εγκεφάλου για να αλλάξω μυαλα :( αλλά εντάξει προσπαθώ να αλλάξω και ξέρω ότι παίρνει χρόνο και ξέρω και να μετανοιώνω και να το δείχνω πραγματικά όταν αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι γίνομαι κακια
Δεν έπρεπε να κάνω προσωπική επίθεση στη θεοφανία επειδή δεν μου αρέσει ό τρόπος της αλλά παρασύρομαι γμτ 
Ομως αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι όπως δεν μου αρέσει σε άλλους να κατακρίνουν ότι μόλις τώρα το έκανα και εγώ..... και 2 λάθη ποτέ δεν κάνουν ένα σωστό΄ούτε ο σκοπός αγιαζει τα μέσα (αλλά όλα αυτά τα θυμήθηκα κατόπιν εόρτής :( )

----------


## Woman

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που κοίταξες το προφίλ της..
Μέχρι τώρα που είμαι στο φόρουμ.. δεν έχω κοιτάξει κανενός το προφίλ..

----------


## Θεοφανία

Κατερίνα....αν δεν σου αρέσει ο τρόπος μου.....ξυδάκι....

Όσο για την ηλικία μου, την έχω γράψει τόσες φορές στο φόρουμ που αν έκανες τον κόπο να διαβάσεις και τίποτε άλλο εκτός από τις κόντρες που έχω εδώ μέσα, θα καταλάβαινες πως έγραψα 19 για να γελάσουμε επειδή πλησίαζαν τα γενέθλια μου......

woman........είσαι ένας κακός, ανήλικος άνθρωπος.................

----------


## Woman

ε μα............ 12 ετών αντισυλληπτικά?????????????

:P :P :P :P :P :P :P :P :P :P :P :P :P :P

----------


## Θεοφανία

MANTHES.............στα είπα?

Αποκτήσαμε και άλλη σκιά.............

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΓΑΒ ΓΑΒ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Με πέθανες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Μάλλον ποντικοπαγίδες χρειαζόμαστε............

----------


## krino

αντιλυσικο ειναι αυτο που χρειαζεστε,
αλλα δεν εχει βγει ακομα στην σωστη δοση....
Βλεπεις το ειχαν μελετησει για σκυλια που ειναι μικροσωμα.... τι να σου κανει αυτο...

:D

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΣΥ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣΩΜΑ; ΑΥΤΑ ΣΕ ΓΕΜΙΖΟΥΝ;

----------


## Andy

> _Originally posted by krino_
> αντιλυσικο ειναι αυτο που χρειαζεστε,
> αλλα δεν εχει βγει ακομα στην σωστη δοση....
> Βλεπεις το ειχαν μελετησει για σκυλια που ειναι μικροσωμα.... τι να σου κανει αυτο...
> 
> :D



xaxa βρε κρίνο έτσι όπως το πας θα με κάνεις και μένα το σκυλάκι σου όπως η Θεοφανό τον Manthes...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Ο ΚΡΙΝΟ ΤΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΚΙΑ. ΘΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ

----------


## Andy

Άλλοι πάλι με τα σκυλιά...καλά ξεσκίσματα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Από πίτα που δεν τρως τι σε νοιάζει και αν...........καείς?

----------


## Andy

Καλώς την κτηνοβάτη...Αλήθεια εσύ ή αυτό είναι από πάνω?

----------


## Θεοφανία

MANTHES.............πόσο τη βρίσκω όταν αναγκάζω κάποιους να ξεφτιλίζονται τόσο πολύ, όταν τόσο καιρο μας το έπαιζαν κοντοί σαμαρείτες..............

----------


## Andy

Μπράβο! Έτσι, έτσι...

Σταυρώστε με, σταυρώστε με στα χέρια σας υψώστε με...:D

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΛΑ ΕΦΟΥΛΑ

----------


## Andy

:) :D

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> Ο ΚΡΙΝΟ ΤΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΚΙΑ. ΘΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ


εντάξει.. νομίζω η κατάσταση έχει ξεφύγει εκτός ελέγχου και λυπάμαι πολύ.. :(

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> αντιλυσικο ειναι αυτο που χρειαζεστε,
> αλλα δεν εχει βγει ακομα στην σωστη δοση....
> Βλεπεις το ειχαν μελετησει για σκυλια που ειναι μικροσωμα.... τι να σου κανει αυτο...
> 
> :D


woman..........όπως βλέπεις υπάρχουν και χειρότερα.....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Andy_
> Καλώς την κτηνοβάτη...Αλήθεια εσύ ή αυτό είναι από πάνω?




...............και χειρότερα.................

----------


## Andy

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Με πέθανες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Μάλλον ποντικοπαγίδες χρειαζόμαστε............



ναι............όντως.......

----------


## Θεοφανία

Είδες πουθενά το όνομα σου ?

----------


## Andy

Γιατί η woman είδε γραμμένο το δικό της και αντέδρασε?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Η woman αντέδρασε γιατί δεν ξέρει πως ο κρίνο έχει γράψει πως έχει πάει με άντρα, οπότε προφανώς δεν τον πείραξε που το ανέφερε ο MANTHES..........εσύ είπες πως έγινες το σκυλάκι του, οπότε ο άνθρωπος έβγαλε τα δικά του συμπεράσματα..............

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Η woman αντέδρασε γιατί δεν ξέρει πως ο κρίνο έχει γράψει πως έχει πάει με άντρα, οπότε προφανώς δεν τον πείραξε που το ανέφερε ο MANTHES..........εσύ είπες πως έγινες το σκυλάκι του, οπότε ο άνθρωπος έβγαλε τα δικά του συμπεράσματα..............


Ειλικρινά.. δεν το ήξερα αυτό.. δεν το έχω δει πουθενά..

Πέραν τούτου όμως.. θεωρώ ότι είναι διαφορετικό το ένα με το άλλο.. Διαφορετικό target group.. :P 

Απλώς η γνώμη μου.. δεν χρειάζεται να συμφωνήσουμε!! :)

edit: αλλά τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι.. αφού δεν τον πείραξε.. έχεις δίκιο.. Τι θέλω και πετάγομαι?

----------


## Θεοφανία

woman..........σε αγαπάωωωωω

----------


## Helena

ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑ Η ΩΡΑ ΑΣ ΡΙΞΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΥΓΑ ΝΑ ΣΠΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΟΝΟΤΟΝΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> Ο ΚΡΙΝΟ ΤΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΚΙΑ. ΘΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ



εσυ που το ξερεις???
σε εχω πηδηξει και το ξεχασα???

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Η woman αντέδρασε γιατί δεν ξέρει πως ο κρίνο έχει γράψει πως έχει πάει με άντρα,



οποτε?

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Η woman αντέδρασε γιατί δεν ξέρει πως ο κρίνο έχει γράψει πως έχει πάει με άντρα,
> 
> 
> ...


Να τα πάρουμε με την σειρά..

Όταν διάβασα το ποστ του MANTHES, αισθάνθηκα ότι η επίθεση του αυτή δεν ήταν σωστή γιατί μίλησε για σεξουαλικές προτιμήσεις.. οι οποίες όπως και να το κάνουμε δεν αφορούν κανέναν.. Μπορεί εγώ προσωπικά να έχω κάποιες διαφορετικές απόψεις με εσένα, krino, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορούμε να λέμε ότι να \'ναι..
Επίσης το θεώρησα χτύπημα κάτω από την μέση.. Προσωπικά ενοχλήθηκα παρόλο που δεν αφορούσε εμένα προσωπικά..

Η Θεοφανία με την σειρά της, είπε απλά ότι εγώ δεν ήξερα ότι το είχες δηλώσει το συγκεκριμένο γεγονός \"δημόσια\" (με τον όρο του internet). Εννοώντας ότι , αφού λοιπόν, το έχεις δηλώσει αυτό \"δημόσια\" δεν θα σε ενοχλούσε μια τέτοια απάντηση από τον MANTHES, και κατά συνέπεια, δεν θα έπρεπε να ενοχλεί και εμένα.. 

Και επειδή λοιπόν, είδα ότι δεν απάντησες (δεν αντιλήφθηκα ότι ΔΕΝ το είχες δει το ποστ), δεν σε πείραξε, δεν θα έπρεπε να μιλήσω εγώ που στο κάτω κάτω ΔΕΝ αφορά εμένα..

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Η woman αντέδρασε γιατί δεν ξέρει πως ο κρίνο έχει γράψει πως έχει πάει με άντρα,
> 
> 
> ...



οποτε τιποτα........







Επειδη εντος ολιγον ωρων σχολαω και πλεον θα βρισκομαι στις παραλιες που δυσκολα το κοβω να ανοιξω πισι εκει που θα ειμαι και δεν μου αρεσουν να αφηνονται υπονιες:



1. Το παιχνιδακι οτι ειμαι gay ειναι χιλιοπαιγμενο και το εχω φαει στη μαπα.

2. Επειδη βλεπω οτι σε τζουζει το τι κανω στο κρεβατι μου, σε ενημερωνω οτι ειμαι ετεροφυλος.

3. Το οτι μου εστειλες μυνημα για..... περαιτερω γνωριμια και εγω σε εκλασα εχει να κανει οτι εισαι ατομο κατωτερο των προσδοκιων μου και οχι με την ποιοτητα που αναζητω σε γυναικες.

4. Δυστυχως εκατσα και σου απαντησα ενα ευγενικο οχι προσπαθωντας να μην σε κανω να νιωσεις ασχημα.
Κακως.
Επρεπε να αφησω την γκομενα μου να σου απαντησει η ιδια που γελαγε με το μυνημα που εστειλες, καθως θα σου εχωνε κανα μπινελικι.

5. Το οτι δεν σε εστειλα στον αγυριστο οπως σου επρεπε, σου εδωσε το δικαιωμα να αφηνεις υπονοιες στο αν τον παιρνω η οχι.
Προφανως την εχεις δει πολυ θεα και οποιος σου δινει πορτα, δεν εξηγηται αλλιως ειναι *******!!!

6. Καποια στιγμη στην ζωη σου ισως (λεω ισως) καταλαβεις και εσυ και το συνεταιρακι σου, οτι εισαστε πολυ μικροι για να βλαψετε με αυτο το τροπο καποιον.
Η λασπη σας μου ειναι αδιαφορη και δεν με αφορα καθολου.
Ξερω τι ειμαι και τι κανω στη ζωη μου και δεν θα κατσω να αναλωθω περαιτερω.




Τελος σας ευχομαι να πατε διακοπες συντομα και να ηρεμησετε.
Τουλαχιστον να γυρισετε το φθινοπωρο ξελαμπικαρισμενοι....



:cool:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Δεν κολλησα και πολυ, πηγα με ενα γκει, δεν γουσταρα και το θεμα εληξε εκει. Μαλιστα το τραβηξα αρκετα το θεμα, να δω μηπως επαιζε κανενα παραθυρακι που δεν το εβρισκα. 
> Καλη σου τυχη,
> Κρινο

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Woman_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




οσον αφορα την θεοφανια γραφω καποια πραγματα και ελπιζω τωρα να καταλαβαινεις το ζορι που τραβαει.

Μαλλον ειναι ενα πληγωμενο κοριτσακι και την ενοχλουν οι σουπες.
Πρεπει να κανω κατι εγω για αυτο???
οχι για πες....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> Δεν κολλησα και πολυ, πηγα με ενα γκει, δεν γουσταρα και το θεμα εληξε εκει. Μαλιστα το τραβηξα αρκετα το θεμα, να δω μηπως επαιζε κανενα παραθυρακι που δεν το εβρισκα. 
> Καλη σου τυχη,
> Κρινο



εσυ τι προβλημα εχεις ρε ανθρωπε???
θες να δοκιμασεις και δεν βρισκεις???

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙΣ. ΠΟΝΑΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΓΕΛΙΑ :D

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΜΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙΣ. ΠΟΝΑΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΓΕΛΙΑ :D




α μπα, δεν νομιζω....
τωρα που αρχισα εχω να γραψω πολλα ακομα.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΣ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ

----------


## Θεοφανία

MANTHES....οφείλω μια δημόσια συγνώμη. Όταν σου είπα ότι έστειλα πμ στον Κρίνο μήπως και βρούμε καμιά άκρη, μου είπες να μην ασχοληθώ γιατί το άτομο τσακώνεται για να τραβάει την προσοχή και δεν έχει διάθεση να λύσει τίποτα.

ΥΓ. Woman...........θα με συγχωρήσεις ποτέ που την έπεσα στον Κρίνο και δεν στο είπα?

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by krino_
> οσον αφορα την θεοφανια γραφω καποια πραγματα και ελπιζω τωρα να καταλαβαινεις το ζορι που τραβαει.
> 
> Μαλλον ειναι ενα πληγωμενο κοριτσακι και την ενοχλουν οι σουπες.
> Πρεπει να κανω κατι εγω για αυτο???
> οχι για πες....


Δεν ξέρω τι έχει παιχτεί στο παρασκήνιο... δεν με αφορά...
Δεν μπορεί κανένας να λύσει τα προβλήματα του καθενός, παρά μόνο ο ίδιος ο εαυτός του.. Με αυτό που λέω, σε ΚΑΜΙΑ περίπτωση δεν λέω ότι κάποιος από τους δυό σας έχει πρόβλημα.. ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΞΗΓΗΘΩ..

Αυτό που θέλω να πώ, είναι ότι και εσύ και η Θεοφανία χειρίζεστε πολύ καλά τον λόγο.. Και εσύ και η Θεοφανία είστε δυναμικοί χαρακτήρες.. Είστε όμως πολύ διαφορετικοί.. Από τον συνδυασμό αυτών, πηγάζει το όλο θέμα.. 

Αφού είστε διαφορετικοί.. σταματήστε αυτήν την επίθεση ο ένας στον άλλον.. γιατί αποτέλεσμα δεν θα βγεί.. 

Όσο για αυτά που είπε ο MANTHES, συνεχίζω (προσωπικά) να πιστεύω ότι ήταν λάθος κίνηση.. αλλά και αυτό είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα. Ο MANTHES δεν είναι ίδιος με εμένα.. 

Απλά.. αφού έχετε την κόντρα σας.. ή συνεχίστε την σε ΗΡΕΜΑ μονοπάτια, χωρίς καφρίλες.. ή σταματήστε το..
 
Επαναλαμβάνω (με κίνδυνο να γίνω γραφική), αυτά που λέω είναι θέμα προσωπικής μου αντίληψης, δεν ζητάω να γίνω αποδεκτή. Και εγώ έχω έρθει σε κόντρα μαζί σου.. αλλά δεν το συνεχίζω ες αεί.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΛΑ ΒΡΕ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ. 
ΑΠΛΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΑΞΙΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> ΥΓ. Woman...........θα με συγχωρήσεις ποτέ που την έπεσα στον Κρίνο και δεν στο είπα?


σαν πολλά μυστικά, μου κρατάς.......................

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Το παιχνιδακι οτι ειμαι gay ειναι χιλιοπαιγμενο και το εχω φαει στη μαπα.
> 
> 
> Μόνος σου το είπες, δεν το εφεύεραμε μόνοι μας.....
> 
> ...


 [/quote]


:):)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Το είπα μόνο στον MANTHES γιατί τον θέλαμε και οι δύο και έπρεπε να γίνει η προσέγγιση με ίσους όρους............

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΑΣ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ



δυστυχως για σενα δεν ειναι κατινα....
με εχει ικανο να χειριζομαι χαλαρα τετοιες καταστασεις.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

[quote]_Originally posted by krino_



> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Το παιχνιδακι οτι ειμαι gay ειναι χιλιοπαιγμενο και το εχω φαει στη μαπα.
> 
> 
> Μόνος σου το είπες, δεν το εφεύεραμε μόνοι μας.....
> 
> ...


ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΙΟ ΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Δείξε μας λοιπόν το μνμ που εγώ στην πέφτω....Δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΝΤΡΑΣ. ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ; 
ΑΠΛΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ GAY

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> MANTHES....οφείλω μια δημόσια συγνώμη. Όταν σου είπα ότι έστειλα πμ στον Κρίνο μήπως και βρούμε καμιά άκρη, μου είπες να μην ασχοληθώ γιατί το άτομο τσακώνεται για να τραβάει την προσοχή και δεν έχει διάθεση να λύσει τίποτα.
> 
> ΥΓ. Woman...........θα με συγχωρήσεις ποτέ που την έπεσα στον Κρίνο και δεν στο είπα?



χμμμμμ πως θα την βρισκαμε την ακρη μονο δεν διευκρινησες....


woman....
συγχωρεσε την βρε....
:P

----------


## Θεοφανία

πρόσκληση 
Από: Θεοφανία 
Προς: krino 
Φάκελλος: Outbox 
Απεστάλθη: 6-6-2008 στις 16:39 
Μήνυμα: Παράθεση: 
Παράθεση: 
[email protected]

Αυτό είναι το μσν μου.
Σε περίπτωση που θες κάποια στιγμή να μιλήσουμε θα χαρώ πολύ....

(Χωρίς υπονοούμενα) 



οχι δεν το θελω και δεν φταις εσυ για αυτο.
Δεν σκεφτηκα οτι εχεις καποιο υπονοουμενο.
Παρολα αυτα δεν θελω να εχω επαφες ας τις πουμε υπογιες μεσω μσν.
Το εκανα πριν απο λιγο καιρο και ηταν λαθος μου και δεν σκοπευω να το επαναλαβω.

Στο φορουμ μπαινω αποκλειστικα για να μιλαω με κοσμο και οχι για να αποκτω επαφες μεσω μσν.

Οποτε αν θες να με ρωτησεις οτιδηποτε και δεν θες να το κανεις δημοσια για δικους σου λογους (εγω δεν εχω κανενα) μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις τα U2U. 



Το σέβομαι...
Απλά μερικά πράγματα δεν λέγονται δημόσια και το υ2υ είναι λίγο μπελάς από θέμα καθυστέρησης.
Το μόνο που ήθελα να ξέρεις είναι πως δεν είμαι μέλος καμιάς κλίκας και αν συμφωνώ με κάποια άτομα έχει να κάνει με την κρίσ μου πάνω σε ορισμένες καταστάσεις. 
Το θέμα του υπόγειου το καταλαβαίνω και ήταν ένας απ τους λόγους που θα ήθελα να μιλήσουμε. 
Ευχαριστώ, γειά....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΝΤΡΑΣ. ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ; 
> ΑΠΛΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ GAY


τι να με κανει???
να μην με κανει τιποτα.
Αυτη που με κανει οτι με κανει, μου φτανει και μου περισευει.
Και εμενα με ενδιαφερει τι λεει η συγκεκριμενη.
Τις υπολοιπες θεοφανιες ουτε και με απασχολει τι λενε.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Το μνμ ευρέθη................ας βγάλουμε τα συμπεράσματα μας................

----------


## krino

αει γεια σου....
εχε υποψη σου λοιπον,
οτι οσες φορες εχω παρει τετοιο μυνημα στο παρελθον, η καταληξη ηταν συγκεριμενη και για συγκεκριμενους λογους.


Ολες τις φορες που πηρα τετοιο μυνημα, ηταν παντα χωρις υπονοουμενα.
Ασχετως βεβαια την συνεχεια....

Το θεμα ειναι οτι περναω καλα με την κοπελα μου και δεν με ενδιαφερουν τα \"χωρις υπονοουμενα\" σου αγαπητη θεοφανια.....

----------


## Θεοφανία

Κρίνο, συγνώμη που σου την έπεσα με αυτό το χυδαίο τρόπο...................
Πες στην κοπέλα/ο σου, να με συγχωρήσει, δεν θα το ξανακάνω.............

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Το μνμ ευρέθη................ας βγάλουμε τα συμπεράσματα μας................



αφου το ειχες βρε κουτο....
τι το παιδευεις και μου λες δημοσιευεσε το??


εγω τα συμπερασματα μου τα εβγαλα μιααααααααα χαρα....



εχε υποψη σου, οτι εχω παρει παρομοια τετοια μυνηματα και ηταν οντως χωρις υπονοουμενα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Κρίνο, συγνώμη που σου την έπεσα με αυτό το χυδαίο τρόπο...................
> Πες στην κοπέλα/ο σου, να με συγχωρήσει, δεν θα το ξανακάνω.............



οχι δεν ειναι χυδαιος,
απλα προσπαθησες να προσεγγισεις λαθος ατομο.
Η κοπελα μου δεν εχει να σου συγχωρησεις τιποτα.
Απλα λυπη μονο ειχε να σου μεταφερει, για την οποια της ειπα οτι δεν εχει νοημα, μιας και δεν θα καταλαβαινες.

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by krino_
> αει γεια σου....
> εχε υποψη σου λοιπον,
> οτι οσες φορες εχω παρει τετοιο μυνημα στο παρελθον, η καταληξη ηταν συγκεριμενη και για συγκεκριμενους λογους.
> 
> 
> Ολες τις φορες που πηρα τετοιο μυνημα, ηταν παντα χωρις υπονοουμενα.
> Ασχετως βεβαια την συνεχεια....
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι περναω καλα με την κοπελα μου και δεν με ενδιαφερουν τα \"χωρις υπονοουμενα\" σου αγαπητη θεοφανια.....


Συγγνώμη που θα μιλήσω .. αλλά μπλέχτηκα στο θέμα από χθές..

krino, εδώ κατά την γνώμη μου είσαι λάθος.. Το μήνυμα δεν είχε προφανώς κανένα υπονοούμενο.. Το ότι εσύ είχες λάβει άλλα τέτοια παρόμοια, στο παρελθόν, που οδήγησαν αλλού, δεν φταίς ούτε εσύ .. ΟΥΤΕ όμως η Θεοφανία.. 

Το ότι κάποια στιγμή στο παρελθόν, τα πράγματα οδηγήθηκαν αλλού, δεν σημαίνει ντε και καλά, ότι έτσι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να γίνει και στο μέλλον με ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟΥΣ ανθρώπους..

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Κρίνο, συγνώμη που σου την έπεσα με αυτό το χυδαίο τρόπο...................
> Πες στην κοπέλα/ο σου, να με συγχωρήσει, δεν θα το ξανακάνω.............


ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ Ο ΜΠΑΜΠΗΣ Ο ΝΤΑΛΙΚΙΑΡΗΣ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΕΙ; ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΣ :D

----------


## Woman

:(

----------


## Θεοφανία

woman...........είναι προφανές ότι ο άνθρωπος έχει φρικάρει γιατί τον είπαμε γκέι.....οκ, το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά καλό θα ήταν να προσέχουμε τι γράφουμε προσπαθώντας να το παίξουμε ανοιχτόμυαλοι και υπεράνω....
Το πμ το είχα στείλει μετά από ένα μεγάλο τσακωμό που είχε γίνει τότε, (θα ψάξω και θα το βρω για να το δείτε), και είχα όλη την καλή διάθεση να μη το συνεχίσω δημόσια, αλλά μέσω μσν, αφού ήδη το έχω στο προφίλ μου. 
Ο MANTHES μου είπε ότι κάνω μ@@@ γιατί αυτό το άτομο μπαίνει εδώ μέσα προκειμένου να καλύψει τις ανασφάλειες του και πολύ λίγο τον νοίαζει η ηρεμία του φόρουμ.
Το να χρησιμοποιήσει κάτι τέτοιο για να στρέψει αλλού την κουβέντα, είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου άθλιο.
Ευτυχώς το μνμ ελήφθη από πολλούς και αυτό με ενδιαφέρει....

ΥΓ. Ξέρεις πόσα άτομα με τα οποία μετά τσακώθηκα μου είχαν στείλει μνμ να γνωριστούμε?
Αν χρησιμοποιούσα κάτι τόσο άνανδρο, (παρολο που είμαι γυναίκα), θα είχα σιχαθεί τον εαυτό μου.......

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Woman_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> αει γεια σου....
> εχε υποψη σου λοιπον,
> οτι οσες φορες εχω παρει τετοιο μυνημα στο παρελθον, η καταληξη ηταν συγκεριμενη και για συγκεκριμενους λογους.
> ...




μεχρι προτινως θα σκεφτομουν οτι εχεις δικαιο, και τοτε διατηρουσα αμφιβολιες. Ετεινα προς σε αυτο που λες οτι δεν υπηρχε οντως υπονοουμενο.

Πριν μερες ομως αρχισε να πεταει σποντιτσες οτι ειμαι αδερφη.
Σορρυ αλλα δεν βρισκω καμια αλλη αιτιολογια για αυτο περαν το οτι εφαγε μια απορριψη.

Πιστευεις οτι αμα ειχαμε δρομολογησει μια επικοινωνια και σε οτι αλλο προεκυπτε θα εγραφε απο εδω και απο κει τα οσα γραφει???
Δεν καταλαβαινω ομως το λογο που πρεπει να αρχισω νταλαβερια με την οποια εδω μεσα για να μην δωσω λαβες σε τετοια σχολια....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Αν χρησιμοποιούσα κάτι τόσο άνανδρο, (παρολο που είμαι γυναίκα), θα είχα σιχαθεί τον εαυτό μου.......



κοιτα μην δαγκωσεις την γλωσσα σου μονο κατα λαθος και δηλητηριαστεις....


:):):)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Η πατάτα που έγραψες δεν μαζεύεται με τίποτα όσο και να χτυπιέσαι.....(το μνμ τα λέει όλα από μόνο του άλλωστε)....

Αδελφή δεν σε είπα εγώ αλλά ο MANTHES και κατά την προσφιλή σου συνήθεια άρχισες να τα βάζεις μαζί μου, γιατί μαζί του πολύ απλά δεν μπορείς να τα βάλεις.
Εγώ το μόνο που έκανα ήταν τα εξηγήσω στη woman γιατί δεν πρέπει να κάνει ένσταση γι αυτό που έγραψε ο MANTHES....Από κει και πέρα....το ποιος έχει πρόβλημα είναι εμφανές....
Μπορεί κάποιος να ρίξει μια ματιά στα πστ μας και να δει χαλαρά ότι όπου γράφω εγώ και ο MANTHES τρέχεις από πίσω μας για να μας την πεις και αυτό γίνεται μήνες τώρα και όχι στις 6/6 πους ως αφελής θέλησα να λήξω την κόντρα μας όπως έχω κάνει με πολλούς εδώ μέσα......(στους οποίους τα έριξα, όπως κατάλαβες)............

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Η πατάτα που έγραψες δεν μαζεύεται με τίποτα όσο και να χτυπιέσαι.....(το μνμ τα λέει όλα από μόνο του άλλωστε)....
> 
> 
> δεν εχω κατι να μαζεψω - ουτε να χτυπηθω.
> 
> Εχω γραψει με πολυ καθαρο τροπο τι εχω κανει στη ζωη μου, και δεν εχω να μετανιωσω για αυτο σε κανενα σημειο.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Κρίνο.....επειδή πάω για μπάνιο, συνεχίζουμε το βράδυ.......αν και δεν νομίζω πως έχουμε και πολλά να πούμε.........(αφού δεν θέλεις κάτι παραπάνω, καταλαβαίνεις)...........

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> ΥΓ. Ξέρεις πόσα άτομα με τα οποία μετά τσακώθηκα μου είχαν στείλει μνμ να γνωριστούμε?



να υποθεσω οτι σου εχει στειλει και ο πικερ???
αχαχαχαχαχα σε καλο σου σημερις.....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Κρίνο.....επειδή πάω για μπάνιο, συνεχίζουμε το βράδυ.......αν και δεν νομίζω πως έχουμε και πολλά να πούμε.........(αφού δεν θέλεις κάτι παραπάνω, καταλαβαίνεις)...........



δυστυχως δεν θα μπορεσω επι του παροντος....
θα προτιμησω τις παραλιες που θα αραζω και θα σκεφτομαι τι εχασα απο την ανελπιστη προταση που μου εκανες και εγω την πεταξα στα σκουπιδια.....

ατιμη κενωνια.....
:cool:

----------


## Lef

εμας που παρακολουθουμε δε μας σκεφτεστε ?:P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Lef_
> εμας που παρακολουθουμε δε μας σκεφτεστε ?:P



ματακηδες....
:P

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> ΥΓ. Ξέρεις πόσα άτομα με τα οποία μετά τσακώθηκα μου είχαν στείλει μνμ να γνωριστούμε?
> ...




Όχι, αλλά φαντάζομαι θα έστειλε σε σένα....

Για να πω όμως την αλήθεια, ήταν ο επόμενος στόχος μου, αλλά άπογοητεύτηκα επειδή με έφτυσες εσύ και τα \'ριξα στη woman..............

----------


## donald_girl

xaxaxa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!τι γίνεται εδώ ;;;; έχω χάσει επισόδεια!!!! χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## donald_girl

λολ χαχαχαχα

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΡΑΚΑΚΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ. ΟΤΙ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΕΙΣ

----------


## Andy

Τι γίνεται? Όλοι έχουμε φύγει διακοπές?

Μπα...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

KAΛΕΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ. 
ΓΙΑ 1 ΜΗΝΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ :(
ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΕΨΩ :D

----------


## Lef

καλα να περασεις

----------


## krino

προς remedy,



δεν ειμαι τιποτα αλλο παρα ενα κρινο, αντε lilium αμα σου αρεσει καλυτερα.
Επιπλεον δεν μου αρεσει να \"κρινω\" τον κοσμο οσο το να επικοινωνω με τον κοσμο.
Αυτο ξερεις δεν ειναι παντα απλο, ο κοσμος περιμενει να ακουσει αυτο που θελει.
Ωστοσο αν εκανα κατι τετοιο, θα ηταν εξω απο την κεντρικη μου φιλοσοφια σαν ατομο....

ΥΓ.... το εχω υποψη μου οτι το νικ μου, δεν ειναι πολυ ματσο, αλλα το κουβαλαω χρονια και εχω συμφιλιωθει με την ταση, να με θεωρουν νικ με ελλειψη αντρικης τεστοστερονης....

:cool:

----------


## hardlife

Γεια σας... πως μπορω να διαγραψω ενα θεμα που εχω φτιαξει???? Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια....

----------


## justme

Αποκόπτω από τους όρους χρήσης

ΔΕΟΝΤΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΧΡΗΣΤΩΝ
Το e-psychology.gr παρέχει στους χρήστες του την απαραίτητη τεχνολογική υποδομή και τα μέσα για ανάρτηση/δημοσίευση περιεχομένου στo forum. Όλες οι πληροφορίες, τα δεδομένα, τα κείμενα, τα γραφικά, οι φωτογραφίες, οι εικόνες, τα μουσικά αρχεία, τα βίντεο, τα μηνύματα και εν γένει κάθε περιεχόμενο που αναρτάται από τους χρήστες δημόσια στο e-psychology.gr είναι δυνατόν να τροποποιηθούν ή διαγραφούν από τον ίδιο τον χρήστη μέσα στις επόμενες 72 ώρες. Στη συνέχεια, η τροποποίηση ή διαγραφή δεν είναι δυνατή για λόγους συνέχειας των συζητήσεων. Εάν κάποιος χρήστης θεωρεί ότι χρειάζεται να τροποποιήσει, διαγράψει κάποιο μήνυμα μετά την πάροδο των 72 ωρών, πρέπει να στείλει σχετικό e-mail στους διαχειριστές της ιστοσελίδας όπου θα εξηγεί τους λόγους για τους οποίους είναι αναγκαία η διαγραφή, τροποποίηση. Ωστόσο, η αποστολή αυτού του μηνύματος, δεν συνεπάγεται την υποχρεωτική διαγραφή του μηνύματος από τους διαχειριστές.

Επίσης σου γράφω ότι αν έχεις δημιουργήσει ένα θέμα ΚΑΙ σε αυτό το θέμα έχουν απαντήσει κάποια άλλα μέλη δε το βρίσκεις λίγο περίεργο ξαφνικά να δούνε το θέμα (και ότι έχουν γράψει αυτά τα μέλη) να εξαφανίζεται???

Ακόμα να σου πώ ότι προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να αναγνωριστεί κάποιος (αν αυτό σε απασχολεί) από περιγραφές που έχει κάνει

----------


## justme

Προς kassi

If you dont mind my saying so....

\"...Thanks God I\'m feeling better and I don\'t waste my time any more being revengeful ή vengeful (ή ίσως και καλίτερα??? wrathful) at??? towards??? (τίποτα δε μου κάθεται καλά τα ρημαδοαγγλικά μου μέσα!!)  you.Thanks God I have reached the point of being indiffirent to you...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

TEΛIKA O ΠEIPAΣMOΣ EINAI MEΓAΛOΣ KAI MΠAINΩ ΣTO INTEPNET MEΣΩ KINHTOY (3,5 EYPΩ O ENAΣ MHNAΣ ΓIA OΣOYΣ ENΔIAΦEPONTAI). ΔYΣTYXΩΣ OI ΔIAKOΠEΣ TEΛEIΩNOYN ΣE 15 MEPEΣ. 
ΣE OTI AΦOPA TO ΘEMA TΩN ΔIAΓPAΦΩN TO EXΩ KANEI KAΠOIEΣ ΦOPEΣ ΣE ΠPAΓMATA ΠOY EΓPAΨA ΠANΩ ΣTA NEYPA MOY KAI ΔEN TO ΘEΩPΩ KAKO. EKTOΣ ΦYΣIKA AN ΓINETAI ME ΣKOΠO NA ΓEΛOIOΠOIHΘEI O AΛΛOΣ

----------


## justme

Στα 3,5 ευρώ δίνουν κανά μεγενθυντικό φακό γιατί το κινητό μου έχει λίγο μικρά πλήκτρα και ζορίζομαι....



http://img.pathfinder.gr/CMAN/i/73/I...7-36540338.jpg

YΓ Βρε είσαι στη θάλασσα και πειρασμός είναι το νετ????......ααααα .......

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

AYTH TH ΣTIΓMH EIMAI ΣTHN ΠAPAΛIA ΣTHN XAΛKIΔIKH, AKOYΩ MP3 ΣTO KINHTO ENΩ EIMAI KAI ΣTO INTEPNET. 
EXOYME ΞEΦYΓEI TEΛIKA.
ΠEPA OMΩΣ AΠO TO XABAΛE EINAI ΠOΛY ΠPAKTIKO ANTI NA TPEXΩ ΣE INTEPNET KAΦE ΓIA NA MΠΩ ΣTO ΣAIT TOY AΣEΠ.

OΣO ΓIA TON MEΓEΘYNTIKO ΦAKO, MAΛΛON ΦTAIEI H HΛIKIA ΣOY

----------


## justme

Ενεργοποίησε πρώτα την προβολή εικόνων στο wap (και ας αργεί λίγο) και μετά γράφε για τα (αξιοσέβαστα κατά τα άλλα) χρονάκια μου.

----------


## justme

Lef, 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeypOvsY91Q

----------


## Lef

χα! φχαριστω justme..:)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by justme_
> Ενεργοποίησε πρώτα την προβολή εικόνων στο wap (και ας αργεί λίγο) και μετά γράφε για τα (αξιοσέβαστα κατά τα άλλα) χρονάκια μου.


ΔEN ΣE KATAΛABA. OI EIKONEΣ ΦAINONTAI KANONIKA AN XPHΣIMOΠOIEIΣ THN OPERA (EXΩ ΨYXΩΣH ME AYTON TO BROWSER KAI ANTIΠAΘΩ TON FIREFOX). OI ΣEΛIΔEΣ ΦAINONTAI ME THN IΔIA MOPΦH ΠOY TIΣ BΛEΠEIΣ ΣTON YΠOΛOΓIΣTH. ΔYΣTYXΩΣ ΔEN EXΩ MAZI TO TV OUT TOY KINHTOY NA ΔOKIMAZA ΣTHN THΛEOPAΣH.

THN HΛIKIA ΣOY ΔEN THN ΣXOΛIAZΩ

----------


## Woman

Που είστε ρε παιδιά? χάθηκαααααα
Krino??? Justme??? Θεοφανία???

----------


## krino

που χαθηκες?

----------


## Woman

krinooooo :))))))))) 
Τι κάνεις?? Ναι χάθηκα γιατί είχα πολλά στο κεφάλι μου με την δουλειά και την υγεία μου, αλλά όλα καλά τώρα!
Πως πάνε το site και οι συμβουλές! Αντέχεις??

----------


## krino

ε βρε κρινο = σταθερη αξια....
εσυ εφυγες αλλα εγω παρεμεινα εδω σταθερος....

:cool:



ολα καλα λοιπον???
αντε να επανενταχτεις στο τημ εδω....

----------


## Θεοφανία

womannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn....που είσαι βρε ψυχή;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Woman

Θεοφανία ΜΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ... πιστή εδώ εεεεεε?????????????????

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Για να γελασουμε λιγο με μια ατακα που εχει μεινει στην ιστορια :P

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8_Wr5l-moM

----------


## Θεοφανία

Επειδή δεν πρόλαβα να απαντήσω στην Σοφία και στον Κρίνο.....

Λοιπόν............για όποιον δεν βαριέται να διαβάσει, η χοντρή κόντρα ξεκίνησε πολύ πριν γιατί ο κρίνο είχε πει πως έχει πάει με άντρα και γω είπα τις απόψεις μου κατά τις οποίες δεν με έβρισκε σύμφωνη αυτό............(όπως και ο Όλα_είναι δανεικά με τον οποίο τότε είμασταν κολλητάρια). Από την 74 μέχρι και την 78 έγινε το πανηγύρι. 
Δε νομίσω πως χρειάζεται να πω κάτι άλλο επί του θέματος.

Παρόλα αυτά επειδή η Σοφία είναι ένα μέλος που σέβομαι, οφείλω να της δώσω μια έξτρα απάντηση...

Σοφία μου, έχεις κάνει πολύ δουλειά με τον εαυτό σου και αυτό φαίνεται σε κάθε σου ποστ. Καταλαβαίνω πως μερικά πράγματα σε ενοχλούν αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε περάσει όλοι από αυτή τη δύσκολη φάση, (ένας λόγος που σε σέβομαι είναι αυτός), ώστε να μπορούμε να δούμε τόσο υπεράνω κάποιες άδικες επιθέσεις.
Δεν έχω μετανιώσει ούτε λεπτό που δημοσίευσα το υ2υ γιατί αν μη τι άλλο τα έχω καλά με τον εαυτό μου και δεν θα ήθελα να παραμείνει το παραμικρό ίχνος άδικης δισφήμισης στο προσωπό μου, ιδιαίτερα τότε που ήμουν πολύ ενεργό μέλος και έλεγα τις απόψεις μου με πάθος σε σημείο να τσακώνομαι κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι με κάποιον.
Ωρίμασα;
Βαρέθηκα; 
Δεν έχει σημασία. Σημασία έχει, πως ακόμη και τώρα, θεωρώ πως αυτός ο χώρος είναι πολύ σημαντικός, (ακόμη) για μένα και όσο με αφορά δεν θα μπορούσα να αφησω να αιωρούνται πράγματα.....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




χμμμ....
διαβαζω συνεχεια και στριμωγμα δεν βλεπω,
τεσπα εσυ αγαπητη θεοφανια θα γνωριζεις καλυτερα που ακριβως με στριμωξες.


Εκεινο ομως που παρατηρησα,
ειναι οτι ο λαλιστατος ΜΑΝΘΕΣ που απο χαρακτηρισμους ηταν νουμερο ενα στην κλικα σας τοτε,
ξαφανιστηκε και δεν ξαναματαειδαμε.....


Ενα γνωστο μαθημα ειναι οτι ολες οι κλικες καποτε τελειωνουν και οι αλεξιπτωστες μας αποχαιρετουν.....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> δεν θα μπορούσα να αφησω να αιωρούνται πράγματα.....



Νομιζω οτι πλεον, καποια πραγματα πινεζωθηκαν.

Ταμαμ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Όπως πάντα πιάνεις ένα θέμα από κει που σε συμφέρει....

Επειδή εγώ θυμάμαι καλύτερα από σένα, το θέμα σου ήταν πως σε αυτό το θρεντ μπαίναμε κάποια άτομα και κάναμε την πλάκα μας έχοντασε απ έξω...
Όταν λοιπόν είδες και αποείδες για να μας τραβήξεις την προσοχή, άρχισες με ένα άλλο μέλος, (τη δική σου κλίκα- η οποία επίσης εξαφανίστηκε), να μας ειρωνεύεσαι και να μας την λες συνέχεια με σκοπό να σε προσέξουμε. Τότε έπεσε και η κουβέντα πως έχεις κάνει σεξ με άντρα και από εκείνη τη στιγμή εκτροχιάστηκες γιατί προφανώς σε χάλασε που κάτι τόσο παλιό βγήκε στην επιφάνεια. 
Εκεί λοιπόν επικαλέστηκες το μοναδικό υ2υ που σου έστειλα και υπάρχει στο θέμα όπου πριν καταλάβω τι ζόρια τραβάς σου ζήτησα να μιλήσουμε πριβέ για να μη κάνουμε για άλλη μια φορά μπ.... το φόρουμ...
Όσο για τις κλίκες και τους αλεξιπτωτιστές.....συγνώμη που εγώ και ο πρώην φιλαράκος μου έχουμε σημαντικότερα πράγματα να κάνουμε στη ζωή μας από το να περνάμε 24ωρα εδώ μέσα προσπαθώντας να νιώσουμε πως αξίζουμε και κάποιοι σέβονται με τόσο κόπο και τόσο χρόνο τις απόψεις μας....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> πρόσκληση 
> Από: Θεοφανία 
> Προς: krino 
> Φάκελλος: Outbox 
> Απεστάλθη: 6-6-2008 στις 16:39 
> Μήνυμα: Παράθεση: 
> Παράθεση: 
> [email protected]
> ...



Αυτο λοιπόν είναι το περιβόητο υ2υ. Δεν χρειάζεται φαντάζομαι να γράψω κάτι άλλο...

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά επειδή η Σοφία είναι ένα μέλος που σέβομαι, οφείλω να της δώσω μια έξτρα απάντηση...
> 
> Σοφία μου, έχεις κάνει πολύ δουλειά με τον εαυτό σου και αυτό φαίνεται σε κάθε σου ποστ. Καταλαβαίνω πως μερικά πράγματα σε ενοχλούν αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε περάσει όλοι από αυτή τη δύσκολη φάση, (ένας λόγος που σε σέβομαι είναι αυτός), ώστε να μπορούμε να δούμε τόσο υπεράνω κάποιες άδικες επιθέσεις.
> Δεν έχω μετανιώσει ούτε λεπτό που δημοσίευσα το υ2υ γιατί αν μη τι άλλο τα έχω καλά με τον εαυτό μου και δεν θα ήθελα να παραμείνει το παραμικρό ίχνος άδικης δισφήμισης στο προσωπό μου, ιδιαίτερα τότε που ήμουν πολύ ενεργό μέλος και έλεγα τις απόψεις μου με πάθος σε σημείο να τσακώνομαι κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι με κάποιον.
> Ωρίμασα;
> Βαρέθηκα; 
> Δεν έχει σημασία. Σημασία έχει, πως ακόμη και τώρα, θεωρώ πως αυτός ο χώρος είναι πολύ σημαντικός, (ακόμη) για μένα και όσο με αφορά δεν θα μπορούσα να αφησω να αιωρούνται πράγματα.....


Σ ευχαριστώ Θεοφανια, ειλικρινα για τα οσα μου λες. Γνωριζω πώς ετσι ή αλλιως εισαι ανοιχτη στην επικοινωνια κ λες αυτο που αισθανεσαι -ανεξαρτητα απο το κοστος- κ αυτο το εκτιμω ιδιαιτερα. Απο προσωπικη εμπειρια νιωθω πώς το πεις την αποψη σου, εχει ενα ρισκο, αλλα που αξιζει πιστευω να το παρεις.

Καταλαβαινω την αναγκη σου να δημοσιοποιησεις το μνμ, αν κ οπως σου ειπα διαφωνω (εξηγώντας σου τους λογους σε άλλο μνμ αναλυτικα γιατι). Παρολα αυτα θα ηθελα να γνωριζεις πώς δεν θεωρω οτι ειμαι υπεράνω.Απλα, το βλεπω διαφορετικα. Αυτο δεν σημαινει πώς δεν αισθανομαι κ δεν καταλαβαινω τον λογο που εφτασες στο σημειο δημοσιοποιησης. 

Πιο πολυ ομως θελω να σου πω, πώς χαιρομαι να διαβαζω πώς βρισκεις τον χωρο σημαντικο κ δεν γινεσαι ακαμπτη με την παροδο του χρονου:) Τουλαχιστον σε καποια θεματα που έχω δει τελευταια...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Όπως πάντα πιάνεις ένα θέμα από κει που σε συμφέρει....
> 
> 
> 
> μην την ψαχνεις,
> ειμαι πολυ πονηρος,
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> πρόσκληση 
> Από: Θεοφανία 
> Προς: krino 
> ...



για να χρειαζεται?
φαινεται καθαρα τι σου λεω και πως το λεω.


Επιπλεον επιβεβαιωνεις αυτο που εχω σαν παγια τακτικη.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Όπως πάντα πιάνεις ένα θέμα από κει που σε συμφέρει....
> ...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Όπως φαίνεται πεντακάθαρα το πάθος μου για σένα....μμμμμμ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> ίσως φοβάμαι μη χάσω το οικόπεδο που έχω αγοράσει στο φόρουμ, δεν ξέρεις...
> 
> 
> αααααα που να ξερω εγω, τι ακριβως θα χασεις?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



αυτο ειναι ενα απο τα σχολια σου,
αν θες το ξανασυζηταμε.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> ΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΝΤΡΑΣ. ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ; 
> ΑΠΛΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ GAY


αυτο το μυνημα τα απευθυνει σε εσενα αγαπητη θεοφανια....

και παλι ουτε και σε αυτο αντιδρας.







> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Κρίνο, συγνώμη που σου την έπεσα με αυτό το χυδαίο τρόπο...................
> Πες στην κοπέλα/ο σου, να με συγχωρήσει, δεν θα το ξανακάνω.............
> 
> ...



δευτερο μυνημα το οποιο απευθυνεται σε εσενα,
και παλι δεν σχολιαζεις.



παρακατω το μονο σχολιο που κανεις ειναι αυτο,





> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> Αδελφή δεν σε είπα εγώ αλλά ο MANTHES και κατά την προσφιλή σου συνήθεια άρχισες να τα βάζεις μαζί μου, γιατί μαζί του πολύ απλά δεν μπορείς να τα βάλεις.



Αδελφη δεν με ειπες εσυ,
αλλα ο φιλος σου οπως παραδεχεσαι.
Το οτι ενας φιλος σου, πεταει τετοια σεξιστικα σχολιακια, δεν σε αφορουν?
ειναι μερος της κουλτουρας σου δηλαδη?


Τελως παντων δεν με απασχολει και ιδιαιτερα,
οπως δεν με απασχολουσε και τοτε.


Αλλα μην βγαινεις να παριστανεις την αθωα περιστερα,
οκ?
δεν σου παει λαιμαι με την καμια.....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> ίσως φοβάμαι μη χάσω το οικόπεδο που έχω αγοράσει στο φόρουμ, δεν ξέρεις...
> 
> ...

----------


## Remedy

καλημερα σας
μην ενοχλειστε, μια μικρη παρεμβαση θα κανω.
ειναι καθαρα των δυο σας το θεμα, θα σας πω μονο κατι που σκεφτηκα και χθες αλλα δεν θεωρουσα καλο να παρεμβληθω.
το κανω τωρα γιατι αναφερθηκε το ονομα μου.
σιγουρα με την πιο ουδετερη και (χωρις υπονοουμενα) προταση καποιου για πριβε συζητησεις, μπορει η εξελιξη αλλα και η προθεση να ειναι απο εχθρικη, φιλικη, ερωτικη, μητρικη μεχρι οτι θελει και μπορει ο καθενας.
οποτε ο καθενας μπορει να επικαλειται καλες η κακες , αθωες η σατανικες προθεσεις για τον εαυτο του και για τους αλλους.

εγω αυτο αυτο που βλεπω ειναι
οτι η προσκληση ηταν ουδετερη και φιλικη (την προθεση την αγνοω)
οτι ο κρινος επικαλεστηκε ερωτικη προθεση (θα μπορουσε να το ερμηνευσει ετσι αν ηθελε αλλα δεν προκυπτει απο πουθενα, ουτε ειναι αποδειξη οτι του εχει ξανασυμβει.)

η συμβολη μου στην συζητηση ειναι το συμπερασμα μου οτι η θεοφανια χρησιμοποιει ΠΟΛΥ το μσν της και προφανως με ολους οσους μιλα, λιγο η πολυ φιλους. κι αυτο το ξερω γιατι μου εκανε κι εμενα την ιδια ακριβως προταση και πολυ πιο θερμη μπορω να πω.
ο μονος λογος που αρνηθηκα ειναι οτι εγω δεν χρησιμοποιω το μσν παρα ελαχιστα.
ν αρχισω να ανησυχω οτι με γουσταρει?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> είπαμε το οικόπεδο που έχω πάρει στο φόρουμ, γι αυτό δεν τσακωνόμαστε;
> 
> 
> τσακωνομαστε για το οτι ο φιλος σου,
> πεταγε σεξιστικα σχολια και εσυ δεν ελεγες τιποτα.
> 
> Ναι για το ακατοικητο οικοπεδο του μυαλο σου συζηταμε.
> 
> ...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> καλημερα σας
> μην ενοχλειστε, μια μικρη παρεμβαση θα κανω.
> ειναι καθαρα των δυο σας το θεμα, θα σας πω μονο κατι που σκεφτηκα και χθες αλλα δεν θεωρουσα καλο να παρεμβληθω.
> το κανω τωρα γιατι αναφερθηκε το ονομα μου.
> σιγουρα με την πιο ουδετερη και (χωρις υπονοουμενα) προταση καποιου για πριβε συζητησεις, μπορει η εξελιξη αλλα και η προθεση να ειναι απο εχθρικη, φιλικη, ερωτικη, μητρικη μεχρι οτι θελει και μπορει ο καθενας.
> οποτε ο καθενας μπορει να επικαλειται καλες η κακες , αθωες η σατανικες προθεσεις για τον εαυτο του και για τους αλλους.
> 
> εγω αυτο αυτο που βλεπω ειναι
> ...




Ρεμ...όντως πέρισι μιλούσα πολύ στο μσν γιατί είχα πολύ χρόνο, (παλιές δόξες).....κρίμα που δεν μου κάθισες γιατί θα περνούσαμε καλά και θα παραμείνεις το απωθημένο μου μέχρι ν αλλάξεις γνώμη....


Κρίνο θα σου απαντήσω αύριο γιατί τώρα βαριέμαι....σε όσα αφορούν εμένα γιατί το \"πρώην\" φιλαράκι μου είναι διακοπές και θα περιμένεις πολύ.....

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> καλημερα σας
> μην ενοχλειστε, μια μικρη παρεμβαση θα κανω.
> ειναι καθαρα των δυο σας το θεμα, θα σας πω μονο κατι που σκεφτηκα και χθες αλλα δεν θεωρουσα καλο να παρεμβληθω.
> ...


αρχιζω να ψηνομαι θεοφανια..
ας αρχισουμε τα προκαταρκτικα απο υ2υ κι αν μ αρεσει παμε στο μσν για τρελλες

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

1. ΣOPPY ΠOY ΣE EIΠA ΓKEI. EIΣAI ΛOYΓKPA
2. ΠΩΣ EINAI ΔYNATON NA ΠIΣTEYEIΣ OTI ΣTHN ΠEΦTOYN OΛEΣ OTAN MΠPOΣTA ΣOY O KOYAΣIMOΔOΣ MOIAZEI ME TOΠ MONTEΛ?

----------


## giota

Γιατί δεν μπαίνεται σε φόρουμ που ασχολούνται με σχέσεις υπάρχουν άνθρωποι εδώ που καταθέτουν την ψυχή τους μπαίνουν για να μιλήσουν με κάποιον να νιώσουν μια συμπαράσταση δεν νομίζετε ότι παρατράβηξε;Αυτές τις ημέρες γέμισαν σελίδες με βλακείες κατάθλιψη έχετε ή θέλετε να ικανοποιηθείτε ερωτικά;ποιός είναι άνδρας ποια είναι γυναίκα εγώ πλέον δεν καταλαβαίνω μόνο ναυτία αισθάνομαι με αυτά που έχουν γραφτεί αυτές τις μέρες

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Γιατί δεν μπαίνεται σε φόρουμ που ασχολούνται με σχέσεις υπάρχουν άνθρωποι εδώ που καταθέτουν την ψυχή τους μπαίνουν για να μιλήσουν με κάποιον να νιώσουν μια συμπαράσταση δεν νομίζετε ότι παρατράβηξε;Αυτές τις ημέρες γέμισαν σελίδες με βλακείες κατάθλιψη έχετε ή θέλετε να ικανοποιηθείτε ερωτικά;ποιός είναι άνδρας ποια είναι γυναίκα εγώ πλέον δεν καταλαβαίνω μόνο ναυτία αισθάνομαι με αυτά που έχουν γραφτεί αυτές τις μέρες


Γιώτα.....με όλο το σεβασμό....αυτό κατάλαβες τόσες μέρες με τους τσακωμούς εδώ μέσα; Πως κάποιοι ψάχνονται να ικανοποιηθούν ερωτικά; 
Ενιγουει για να μη παθαίνεις ναυτία απέφυγε αυτά τα τρία συγκεκριμένα θέματα και επικεντρώσου σε αυτά που σε ενδιαφέρουν.

----------


## Παστελι

ελεος ρε παιδια.

νομιζω οτι μου την επεσε μεσο μσν και αυτος.εκτος τον κουασιμοδο -κρινο χιχιχιχι
τελικα εδω ο ενας την πευτει στον αλλον.αυτο δεν ειναι σαιτ ψυχολογιας αλλα πορνοσιτε
uporn -psychology πρεπει να το ονομασουν.
ο κρινο αληθεια πηγε με αντρα?ααχχα.ελεος.
της θεοφανιας ο γκομενος ειναι ο μαθες?εχω χασει επεισωδια δλδ :P:P

----------


## Θεοφανία

αχααααααα, πανικούλα έχεις πολύ πλάκα....αλήθεια σου λέω....

----------


## Παστελι

σοβαρα ο ενας την πευτει του αλλου εδω.ελεος
οταν μου τα λεγε ο μαθες δεν το πυστευα.του την επεσε μια μαρια τοτε κλπ κλπ.
χιχιχιχχιχιχ πολυ πλακα εχουμε τελικα.για γελια ειναι ολα αυτα αχχα.:P

----------


## Παστελι

1.εγω την επεσα στον keep -αυτος ενεδωσε και με το παραπανω
2.η Μαρια την επεσε στον Μαθες αυτος δεν ενεδωσε
3.Ο μανθες την επεσε σε μενα
4.Η Θεοφανια την επεσε στην Ρεμεντι
5.Εγω την επεσα στον vince
6 και ολες μαζι την πεσαμε στον ΘΕΟ κρινο.ελεος αχαχα
7 και μετα μας την επεσε σε ολες η Remedy lolol:P:P

----------


## Παστελι

y.g εγω επισης την επεσα στην anwnimh xaaxa

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

EXΩ XAΣEI EΠEIΣOΔIA ΦAINETAI.
THN EΠEΣA ΣTHN MIA KAI TA EXΩ ME THN ΘEOΦANIA? MA ΔEN EIMAΣTE ΣKOTΩMENOI ΘEOΦANIA MOY?

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> EXΩ XAΣEI EΠEIΣOΔIA ΦAINETAI.
> THN EΠEΣA ΣTHN MIA KAI TA EXΩ ME THN ΘEOΦANIA? MA ΔEN EIMAΣTE ΣKOTΩMENOI ΘEOΦANIA MOY?



χαχαχα βρε ο μανθες εισαι?
επρεπε να το καταλαβω απο τα κεφαλαια γραμματα.
:P:P

παντως δεν εχεις αδικο .τον κρινο τον ειδα απο μσν και χειροτερος απο τον κουασιμοδο χοχοχοχο

----------


## giota

Αυτό και θα κάνω.Πανικούλα νομίζω ότι σε προστάτεψαν με τον τρόπο του ο καθένας και εγώ είμαι ανήκω σ\'αυτούς που σε συμπαθούν πρέπει να το είχες καταλάβει.

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Αυτό και θα κάνω.Πανικούλα νομίζω ότι σε προστάτεψαν με τον τρόπο του ο καθένας και εγώ είμαι ανήκω σ\'αυτούς που σε συμπαθούν πρέπει να το είχες καταλάβει.



ναι και τα αισθηματα ειναι αμοιβεα Γιωτα μου.:)

----------


## Παστελι

:Pγια να περασει η ωρα :P

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejkqjlWenaI

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> EXΩ XAΣEI EΠEIΣOΔIA ΦAINETAI.
> THN EΠEΣA ΣTHN MIA KAI TA EXΩ ME THN ΘEOΦANIA? MA ΔEN EIMAΣTE ΣKOTΩMENOI ΘEOΦANIA MOY?



Εγώ αιμοραγώ ακόμη απ\' τον σκοτωμό....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> 
> 
> παντως δεν εχεις αδικο .τον κρινο τον ειδα απο μσν και χειροτερος απο τον κουασιμοδο χοχοχοχο



μη μου χαλάς τη φαντασίωση, εγώ που του την έπεσα είχα στο μυαλό μου τον....μπραντ πιτ.........

----------


## Παστελι

αχχααχχαχχααχα αχαχαχχαχααχχααχ βρε τον κρινο.ελεος.
πλακα πλακα πρεπει οπωςδηποτε να παει σε ψυχολογο.

χριαζεται αμεση ψυχολογικη και....πρωκτολογικη υποστιριξη χιχιχιχιχιχιχιχιιχ:P:P:P

----------


## TC

Διαβάζω... διαβάζω... και δεν καταλαβαίνω...

λέτε και ξαναλέτε ότι ο krino κάνει τα πάντα για να τραβήξει την προσοχή
και ότι δεν έχει καμιά δουλειά εδώ μέσα...
μάλλον δεν συνδυάζονται αυτά τα δύο...
αν όντως συμβαίνει αυτό, γιατί δεν το αντιμετωπίζετε σαν κάποια ψυχολογικά προβλήματα του krino που εκφράζονται μέσα από αυτήν την συμπεριφορά???
Έτσι του συμπαραστέκεστε???
Δηλαδή όοολοι όσοι έχουν κάποιες ψυχολογικές ιδιαιτερότητες είναι σαν να μην τις έχουν αν δεν ανοίξουν συγκεκριμένο θρεντ με συγκεκριμένο τίτλο στο οποίο να εκφράζουν και να απαριθμούν επακριβώς και με επιστημονικούς όρους το \"πρόβλημά\" τους???
Και απ\'όσο διαβάζω, το κόλλημα και η εχθρότητα που διαιωνίζετε κάποιοι εδώ με τον krino είναι εξ ίσου άξιο προσοχής.
Διότι αν δεν ήταν έτσι, θα αδιαφορούσατε και θα αγνοούσατε δεόντως...

Κυκλοφορώ εδώ μέσα από το 2004. Γράφω ελάχιστα, διαβάζω πολύ.
Δεν έχω ανοίξει ποτέ θέμα με κάτι που με απασχολεί. Έχω βοηθηθεί όμως πολύ στις σκέψεις μου και στην αντιμετώπιση κάποιων πραγμάτων μέσα από όλα αυτά που έχω διαβάσει σε αυτό το φόρουμ.

Γιατί δεν κάντε την προσπάθεια να είστε λίγο πιο ανοιχτοί ο ένας προς τις ιδιαιτερότητες του άλλου, είτε αυτές είναι δηλωμένες \"επίσημα\" είτε όχι?
Και κάντε λίγο κράτει με τις αναφορές σε προσωπκές σας συνομιλίες είτε μέσω u2u είτε μέσω msn είτε μέσω περιστεριών.

----------


## keep_walking

Πολυ καλα τα λες TC.
Τι περιμενουν να δουν μερικοι αν σταζει αιμα?

----------


## Παστελι

tc θα μπορουσε να παραδεκτει εστω οτι εχει προβλημα,ειναι κολλημενος για καπιο αγωβστο λογο σε αυτο το σαιτ και να του σταθουμε.
αλλα δεν ξερει και ο ιδιος τι εχει.πως να τον βοηθησουμε?

----------


## TC

Η κατανόηση είναι μεγάλο φάρμακο και μεγάλη βοήθεια panikoula.
Όσο για το τι επιλέγει και τι όχι να λέει κάποιος για τον εαυτό του, είναι δικό του θέμα και εντελώς προσωπικό, καθώς επίσης σε συνάρτηση με την ψυχοσύνθεσή του.
Δεν λέω αν ο krino έχει ή δεν έχει \"πρόβλημα\". Δεν με απασχολεί τόσο.

Θεωρώ ότι δεν έχει τόσο σημασία τι κάνει ο άλλος όσο τι κάνουμε εμείς.

Ξέρεις, βρίσκω απίστευτα πολύ πιο εύκολο να ασχολούμαστε με τον άλλον παρά με εμάς.
Για μένα η \"δουλειά\" γίνεται με την παρακολούθηση του πώς αντιδρώ εγώ -και γιατί- στα εξωτερικά ερεθίσματα και όχι με το πώς αντιδρά ο άλλος.

:)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣHMEPA EKΛEIΣA 2 XPONIA ΣTO ΦOPOYM.
EIMAI ΣYΓKINHMENOΣ :-)

----------


## Arsi

Nα τα εκατοστήσεις ...:)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

EYXAPIΣTΩ.
EΛΠIZΩ NA ΣAΣ APEΣEI H NEA YΠOΓPAΦH :-)

----------


## Winston_man

Να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο: Ο Κρινο αποχωρησε απο το φορουμ?? (Εχω καιρο να τον δω) :o

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ναι γουινστον...

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Ναι γουινστον...


Κρίμα γιατι ετσι? :(

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Ναι γουινστον...
> 
> 
> Κρίμα γιατι ετσι? :(


Μην ανησυχεις..δεν εφυγε για παντα.
Θελησε να αποστασιοποιηθει για λιγο καιρό και θα επιστρεψει οταν νιωσει πως του λειψαμε....:)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

TI EIPΩNIA NA ΓINETAI TETOIOΣ ΔIAΛOΓOΣ ΣE ΘEMA ΠOY ANOIΞA EΓΩ

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> TI EIPΩNIA NA ΓINETAI TETOIOΣ ΔIAΛOΓOΣ ΣE ΘEMA ΠOY ANOIΞA EΓΩ


Το ειχα απορια μερες και που αλλου να ρωτησω εκτος απο ενα θρεντ καθαρα για σπαμ?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔEN TO EIΠA ΓIA AYTO WINΣTON KAI OΠΩΣ EIΠEΣ AYTO TO TOΠIK TO ANOIΞAME ΓIA NA MHN ΓINETAI MΠAXAΛO ΣTA AΛΛA.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> Να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο: Ο Κρινο αποχωρησε απο το φορουμ?? (Εχω καιρο να τον δω) :o



Οσο ο χωρος μοιαζει με βοθρολυματα ψυχων, δεν σκοπευω να συμμετεχω και ετσι με την ανεχεια μου, να δινω αλλοθι στα οσα εχουν συμβει τους τελευταιους μηνες.
Αν μη τι άλλο εφοσον θα συνεχιζεται αυτή η κατασταση, προτιμω να παραμενω εκτος, ειτε για μηνες ειτε για χρονια.
Φορουμ για να λεω ειτε το μακρυ μου ειτε το κοντο μου, ειχα και συνεχιζω να γραφω εκει (www.multiforums.gr) 
Για το συγκεκριμενο χωρο ειχα άλλη αποψη η οποια δεν με χωραει.
Ετσι προτιμω να γραφω εκει που αισθανομαι ανετα και εγω αλλα και οσοι με διαβαζουν.



all the best, winston
;)

----------


## Winston_man

Ενταξει ρε φιλε αν δεν σαρεσει κατι που λεγεται στο φορουμ πολυ απλα μην συμμετεχεις στη συγκεκριμενη συζητηση. Δεν ειναι αναγκη να φυγεις τελειως απο το φορουμ. Εγω τουλαχιστον αυτο κανω. ;)

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> Να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο: Ο Κρινο αποχωρησε απο το φορουμ?? (Εχω καιρο να τον δω) :o
> 
> 
> ...


καραουλι?


Αυτο θα πει να φευγεις απο καπου και να εισαι παντα εκει....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> Ενταξει ρε φιλε αν δεν σαρεσει κατι που λεγεται στο φορουμ πολυ απλα μην συμμετεχεις στη συγκεκριμενη συζητηση. Δεν ειναι αναγκη να φυγεις τελειως απο το φορουμ. Εγω τουλαχιστον αυτο κανω. ;)



εχω γραψει παρα πολλες φορες τι ακριβως συμβαινει.
Δεν μου αρεσει το συγκεκριμενο στησιμο που υπαρχει στο συγκεκριμενο φορουμ, οχι καποια συγκεκριμενη συζητηση.

Εαν μιλαγαμε για αλλο φορουμ, θα ελεγα αλλα.
Στο παρον θεωρω οτι εφοσον γραφω, θα ειναι σαν να δεχομαι το νοσηρο κλιμα.
Οταν αυτο εξαφανιστει απο το φορουμ, θα επανελθω κανονικα.


Καλημερα.

----------


## RainAndWind

Κρίνο,προσωπικά μου λείπει ήδη η παρουσία σου.
Στην κριτική σου,θα συμφωνήσω.Διάβασα το thread αυτό,και δεν το θεωρώ παρά σκουπίδι,όπου κάποιοι έβγαλαν το ρατσισμό και τα κόμπλεξ τους,βάζοντάς σε στη μέση μίας ανάλγητης κριτικής που δεν σου άξιζε.Όσο περνάει από το χέρι μου ο κρυφορατσιστής,όσο ωραία κι αν ξέρει να χειρίζεται το λόγο,και όσο κι αν συνοδεύει την κακοποίηση με γελάκια,δεν θα καταστήσει δυνατή ποτέ για μένα την ηθική ωραιοποίηση των απόψεών του,ούτε το χαβαλεδιάρικο στυλάκι θα μπορέσει να απενοχοποιήσει την ποταπότητα των σχολίων.

Κρίμα είναι που δεν τα είχα διαβάσει νωρίτερα.Θα είχα λάβει νωρίτερα θέση και σε αυτό το thread.Εξυπνάδες πάνω στην πλάτη του καθενός,παιχνιδάκια πάνω στην ανθρώπινη αξιοπρέπεια.Και βρίσκεστε σε forum ψυχολογίας.Μάλιστα.Τι διαφορετικό κάνετε κάποιοι και κάποιες από αυτό που κάνει η κοινωνία όταν θέλει να περάσει τον τραμπουκισμό ως θεμιτό μέσο εξόντωσης του αδύνατου κρίκου;Kαμία.

Να το σκεφτείτε πριν το ξανακάνετε κάποιοι και κάποιες,γιατί υπάρχουν και κάποιοι/ες που δε θα γελάσουν με το θύμα της κακοποίησης αλλά θα σταθούν απέναντί σας.

***Ερώτηση και αίτημα προς τον administrator και την moderator.Γιατί δε σβήστηκαν όλα αυτά τα σχόλια που αλλοιώνουν τον χαρακτήρα του forum και που στιγματίζουν καίρια τη φύση του;
Δεν έχει ψαχτεί το thread αυτό καθόλου;Κάντε το λοιπόν παρακαλώ και διορθώστε όσα αφέθηκαν να το μολύνουν.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

OTAN ANAPΩTHΘEIΣ ΓIATI EΓINAN OΛA AYTA TOTE TA ΞANAΛEME.

----------


## krino

RainAndWind,
θα ομολογησω οτι μου λειπουν οι καλες στιγμες του φορουμ, οποτε και οταν ηταν αυτες.
Δεν μου λειπουν ομως καθολου οι κακες ας πουμε.
Αυτα που διαβασες εδω ειναι ενα μικρο δειγμα.
Μπορεις να σκαψεις και αλλο, και θα δεις μπολικο σεξισμο και ρατσισμο ενθεν και ενθεν.

Εχω διαβασει παρομοια κειμενα πολλα στη ζωη μου και για μενα και για αλλους.
Ποτε δεν μου εκαναν εντυπωση και παντα θεωρουσα οτι αυτος που τα γραφει, εχει αρκετα προβληματα.
Ετσι ποτε δεν με εφεραν σε δυσκολη θεση αν θες.

Ομως μηνα με το μηνα και χρονο με το χρονο, η πλάστιγγα αρχισε να γερνει υπερβολικα προς εκεινη την πλευρα.
Αποχωρησα πολυ απλα γιατι το φορουμ σημερα για τα δικα μου κριτηρια αισθητικης, αποψης, στασης και θεσης δεν ειναι φορουμ υποστηριξης και οπου συμμετεχω παιρνω ακεραια την ευθυνη για την συμμετοχη μου.
Η συνεχιση λοιπον αυτης της συμμετοχης θα σημαινε εμμεσα η αμεσα, εγκριση ολων των κακων κειμενων που εχουν συμβει τα τελευταια αυτα δυο χρονια.
Η συντροφος μου πολυ σωστα μου ειχε επισημανει οτι επρεπε να το ειχα κανει πολυ πιο πριν.
Αυτο θεωρω και το μοναδικο μου λαθος εδω μεσα, κανενα αλλο.
Το πως θα στηθει ενα φορουμ δεν ειναι δικη μου ευθυνη, αλλα των διαχειριστων.
Δικη μου ευθυνη ειναι εκει που δεν εγκρινω κατι να μην λεω δεν βαριεσαι, αλλα να το κανω πραξη και να μην γραψω ουτε μια λεξη σε κειμενο μου που θα ειναι υποστηριξης. Και αυτο γιατι αναγκαια σε σερνει σε ενα φαυλο κυκλο στον οποιο ειχα μπει εδω και μηνες.... 


Οσο για τους αντμιν - μοντς κλπ,
εχω μια εντυπωση κατα μεγαλο ποσοστο (οχι 100%) οτι δεν ειχαν παρεμβει ποτε, γιατι θεωρουσαν,
οτι ο κρινος δεν μασαει....
Αυτο ειναι αληθεια, γιατι αγνοω τετοιες γελοίες και ψυχοπαθεις κινησεις.
Αυτο δεν σημαινει ομως οτι θα μεινω αγκαλια με το σκουπιδαριο εσαει.


Γνωριζω ποτε εχω δικαιο και ποτε αδικο,
οποτε αφηστε με να πορευτω οπως εγω νομιζω σωστα, και πορευτειτε οπως αλλιως νομιζετε εσεις σωστα.
Διαβαζω το φορουμ κατα καιρους, αλλα θα συνεχισω ετσι οσο βλεπω οτι συνεχιζει να ειναι οπως το αφησα.



Καλημερα σας και καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## RainAndWind

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> OTAN ANAPΩTHΘEIΣ ΓIATI EΓINAN OΛA AYTA TOTE TA ΞANAΛEME.


Enlighten us please.
Τι να πείτε,είναι ξεκάθαρο πως βάλατε έναν άνθρωπο στη μέση με σχόλια για τη σεξουαλικότητά του,που αν τα είχα πάρει χαμπάρι,θα είχα διαμορφώσει πολύ διαφορετικά τη στάση μου απέναντι στο \"θεματάκι\"σας.
Δημοσιεύετε μηνύματα προσωπικά,ρίχνετε μπηχτές για την σεξουαλικότητα του καθενός,σχολιάζετε την ανοργασμικότητα κάποιας άλλης,και μένετε στο απυρόβλητο από τον moderator;

Βρήκατε το χώρο και τα κάνατε.Οφειλόταν στον ελλιπή έλεγχο των threads από τους moderators.Ξεκάθαρα.Θα σας είχε κοπεί ο βήχας με τη μία,σε κάθε πλευρά που επιλέγει να στοχοποιήσει έναν μετέχοντα στο forum χρησιμοποιώντας την πασίγνωστη ad hominem επίθεση.

Τα σχόλια παρέμειναν ως είχαν,χωρίς την αναγκαία παρέμβαση και σβήσιμό τους από την moderator,ελλείψει χρόνου.Αυτό δε σημαίνει πως οι άλλοι δεν έχουμε μυαλό και κρίση,πως θα σας πούμε μπράβο στη χυδαιότητα και θα σας νομιμοποιήσουμε ώστε να το ξανακάνετε σε κάποιον άλλο που ίσως που δε θα διαθέτει την ικανότητα του Κρίνου να ανταπεξέλθει στην ψυχολογία του όχλου.Θα μπορούσε να είχε σοβαρότατες συνέπειες στην διατήρηση της προσωπικής του σχέσης,της ακεραιότητας του ψυχισμού του καθώς και στην συνολικότερη κατάσταση της υγείας κάποιου παρεπιμπτόντως.Δεν υπάρχουν δικαιολογίες που θα μπορούσε να μου αντιπαραβάλει κάποιος ώστε να πειστώ για την ορθότητα τέτοιων τακτικών...

Ξανατονίζω.Επιθυμώ να ψαχτεί το thread και να πάψει η χρήση των προσωπικών επιθέσεων ως τακτική αναγωγής κάποιων σε κριτές tων προσωπικών προβλημάτων και επιλογών κάποιων μελών και στην παρασημοφόρησή τους ως διαμορφωτών απόψεων χειριστικών.Σε κάθε περίπτωση,οποιοδήποτε τέτοιο σχόλιο στο εξής θα το μπλοκάρω ως πρώτη κίνηση εκθέτοντας το κίνητρο και στο καπάκι θα ειδοποιώ moderator.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠOIA ΠPOΣΩΠIKA MHNYMATA ΛEΣ? EKANA ΠAPAΘEΣH KATI ΠOY ΓPAΦTHKE ΔHMOΣIA.
AΦOY MΠHKEΣ ΣTON KOΠO NA ΔIABAΣEIΣ TOΣEΣ ΣEΛIΔEΣ TOTE ΨAΞE NA ΔEIΣ AN ΣYMMETEIXE ΣTO ΦOPOYM O ΠPOΣTATEYOMENOΣ ΣOY KAI ΠOΣO ΣYXNA ΠPIN KANΩ EΓΩ EΓΓPAΦH, EΠI 3 XPONIA HTAN EΞAΦANIΣMENOΣ KAI APXIΣE META NA TPEXEI ΠIΣΩ AΠO KAΘE MOY ΠOΣT ΩΣTE NA KANEI ΣAMATA.
AΛHΘEIA ΠOIOΣ ΠOΣTAPE ΠPΩTOΣ ENANTION TOY AΛΛOY ΣE AYTO TO TOΠIK? EXΩ AΠOPIA

----------


## RainAndWind

Πρώτον,άσε τις μπηχτές για προστατευόμενους και τέτοια,γιατί δε μασάω.Η ηθική μου δεν χρειάζεται μπαστουνάκια για να ενεργήσω σύμφωνα με τον κώδικα αξιών που διαθέτω.Λειτουργεί ανεξάρτητα επιρροών σε πληροφορώ.
Ένα αυτό.Δεύτερον,τα υπόλοιπα δε με ενδιαφέρουν,ούτε τα χρόνια συμμετοχής παίζουν ως κριτήριο,ούτε το ποιος άρχισε ή τέλειωσε.Σε περίπτωση που δεν κατανοείς πως λειτουργώ θα στηλίτευα και τον Κρίνο σε οποιαδήποτε στάση του δε με έβρισκε σύμφωνη.

Για απαντήστε λοιπόν.Σε κάποιο thread μπορεί να πω πως έχω πάει με άντρα,με γυναίκα,πως είμαι λεσβία,bi ή trans.Σε κάποιο άλλο μπορεί να πω πως έχω πρόβλημα με τον οργασμό μου ή οτιδήποτε άλλο με αφορά και κρίνω εγώ πως θέλω να το γράψω.
Ποιος σας δίνει το δικαίωμα να χρησιμοποιείτε όσα το κάθε μέλος μπορεί να δηλώσει σε ένα forum,ως ειρωνεία,κατ\'επανάληψιν εναντίον του;
Eσύ κι ο καθένας θα γίνετε οι διαχειριστές του τι θα γράφει ο καθένας;Θα φοβόμαστε να μιλήσουμε γιατί ο κάθε πυροβολημένος μπορεί να μας στοχοποιήσει για την πλακίτσα του,για να του περνάει η ώρα όταν βαριέται;

Αντί να έχετε το θάρρος της γνώμης σας να παραδεχτείτε το σφάλμα σας,το ότι χρησιμοποιήσατε τα γραφόμενα κάποιων,για να γελάσετε,έρχεσαι τώρα να μου αντιπαραθέσεις το κάθε επιχείρημα που μπορείς να βρεις για να κάνεις τι;Nα σου δικαιολογήσω τα αδικαιολόγητα;

Συγγνώμη δημόσια έπρεπε να ζητήσετε,αντ\'αυτού ψάχνετε να καλύψετε την σκληρότητα και την έλλειψη σεβασμού στοιχειωδών δικαιωμάτων των μελών κάτω από δικαιολογίες.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

AN ΔEN ΣE ENΔIAΦEPEI TO ΠΩΣ KAI TO ΓIATI EINAI ΠPOBΛHMA ΣOY AΦOY ΘEΣ NA BΛEΠEIΣ THN MIΣH AΛHΘEIA.
OΣO AΦOPA TO AΠO ΠOY ΠAIPNΩ TO ΔIKAIΩMA H AΠANTHΣH EINAI AΠΛH. AΠO TO OTI KAΠOIOΣ ETPEXE AΠO ΠIΣΩ MOY ΩΣTE NA KANEI KAYΓAΔEΣ. AΛΛA EIΠAME ΘEΣ NA ΔEIΣ MONO OTI ΣE BOΛEYEI.

AΠO EKEI KAI ΠEPA ΔEN AΣXOΛHΘHKA OYTE ME ENΔIAΦEPEI NA AΣXOΛHΘΩ ΠOTE MAZI ΣOY.

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλά κάνεις και μην ξανασχοληθείς.Θα επιζήσω,χωρίς άλλο.
Αλλά επίσης να σκεφτείτε όσα έθεσα,γιατί εγώ θα ξανασχοληθώ όταν πέσει στην αντίληψή μου παρόμοια συμπεριφορά.
Δεν είναι απειλή,είναι η πραγματικότητα και την παραθέτω.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

OTI ΠEIΣ. ΠOΛY AΣXOΛHΘHKA ME ENA AΣTEIO ΘEMA. XAIPETIΣMATA

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ρειν εντ γουιν......καποια στιγμή έλεγα στα παιδιά στο τσατ πως μου θυμίζεις ένα παλιο μέλος....ο τρόπος γραφης σου, τα κατεβατα...
Επιβεβαιώθηκα, αν και θα ειμαι 100% σιγουρη όταν στείλω αιτηση επιβεβαιωσης στον αντιμν, γιατι το θεμα με τα διπλοτριπλοπροφιλα εχει γινει πια κατάρα εδω μέσα και κάπως έτσι εμφανίζονται σύμμαχοι απ το υπερπέραν.
Για να μη σου επιτρέψω να αφήσεις εντυπώσεις, τοσο για μένα όσο και για τον Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα, το παρόν νημα ήταν το κερασάκι στην τούρτα των όσων ακούγαμε επί μήνες απ τον αποχωρησαντα φιλο σου που ομως δεν λέει με τιποτα να αποχωρησει.
Θα σου κάνω μια τελευταία ερωτηση και απάντησε τη στον εαυτο σου. 
Παρατηρησες πως απ τη στιγμη που σταμάτησε να γραφει, (όπως φυσικά και το άλλου μπουμπουκι, ο Πάνος), το φορουμ βρήκε τον παλιό, καλό του εαυτο? Ειδες πουθενά κανένα τσακωμό, καμιά ένταση?
Οχι, και ουτε πρόκειται να δεις.
Βλέπω όμως πως προσπαθείς εσύ να τη δημιουργήσεις, αλλά ξέρεις κάτι?
Θ\' ακολουθήσω τη γραμμή του Ολα_ειναι_δανεικά και θα σου συστήσω να πιεις λιγο ξυδάκι.

----------


## krino

ωστε RainAndWind εισαι διπλοπροφιλο?
να αποκαλυφθει λοιπον η αληθεια....


Οσον με αφορα, απο το θεμα της υποστηριξης του φορουμ, σαφως και εχω αποχωρησει.
Και καρφακι δεν μου καιγεται το τι θα κανει το φορουμ.
Δεν εχω αποχωρησει ομως απο το κομματι που λεγεται αξιοπρεπεια.


Ειναι πολυ απολαυστικο πλεον να καθεσαι και να διαβαζεις, 
χωρις δεσμευσεις, χωρις να εχεις την αναγκη να μην πεις το ενα και το αλλο για το οποιο δηθεν καλο του φορουμ.

Μπορω να γραφω οτι θελω και οποτε μου κανει κεφι.
Και αν αυτο ενοχλει τον αντμιν, μπορει να με διαγραψει.
Για τους υπολοιπους, δεν με απασχολει η υπαρξη τους, και μπορουν να αφριζουν οσο θελουν....

:D:D:D:D

----------


## Θεοφανία

Κρίνο...όταν εγραφες για την αποχωρηση σου και έκανες την αυτοκριτική σου, ήμουν μακρια και δεν είχα ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο.
Εκείνες τις μέρες μου είχες αφήσει μια όμορφη αίσθηση και σκεφτόμουν πως πραγματικά μπορεί να ήμουν υπερβολική σε μερικά πράγματα και να εκτίμησα λάθος. Ένιωσα πως ήσουν αξιοπρεπής.
Παράλληλα στεναχωρήθηκα για τη λίμπερ, προσπάθησα να μπω στη θέση της και πελάγωσα. Δεν είναι μομφή για την κοπέλα. Απλά γυναικεία αλληλεγγύη. Σκέφτηκα να γραψω και στους δυο όταν γυρίσω και το είχα στο μυαλό μου να το κάνω όταν αποστασιοποιόμουν τελείως απο τα πράγματα χρονικά.
Με πρόλαβες.
Δεν πέρασαν παρά μερικές μέρες, οπου απ ότι φαίνεται ήσουν συνέχεια εδώ), και βλέποντας το ήρεμο κλίμα του φόρουμ μπήκες για να ξεκινήσουν πάλι οι εντάσεις στο φόρουμ που τόσο προσπαθείς να \"προστατέψεις\".
Θα προσπαθήσω να μη τσιμπήσω. 
Θα προσπαθήσω, όσο δυσκολο και αν είναι.
Εύχομαι να κάνουν το ίδιο και τα υπόλοιπα μελη.

----------


## RainAndWind

Θεοφανία κι εμένα η πολιτική του George Bush Jr μου θύμιζε τον πατέρα του,αλλά δεν το κάνω θέμα.Το id μου είναι στη διάθεση του administrator,για να ελέγξει για μένα οτιδήποτε επιθυμεί.Και μπορώ επίσης να του δώσω και τα προσωπικά μου στοιχεία αν αυτό ζητηθεί.

Δεν βρίσκω το λόγο να απολογηθώ για την ηθική μου,ούτε τα σκαιώδη επιχειρήματα περί διπλοπροσωπίας θα με κάνουν να χάσω τον ύπνο μου να σου πω...Τι συζήτησες με τα παιδιά,ποια παιδιά και οτιδήποτε άλλο,δε με αφορά.Με αφορά να είμαι αυτή που είμαι,να πράττω σύμφωνα με τις αρχές μου,το αίσθημα δικαιοσύνης που διαθέτω.Καμία σου συμβουλή περί κατάποσης ξυδακίου δεν ακυρώνει το γεγονός της ατιμωτικής σας τακτικής.
Θα αποκτούσαν αξία τα σχόλιά σου στην περίπτωση που είχες το ηθικό ανάστημα να αναγνωρίσεις τα λάθη σου,καθώς και κάποια άλλα μέλη το ίδιο,να βγεις μπροστά με θάρρος παραδεχόμενη σαν άνθρωπος με ακεραιότητα πως έκανες λάθος και το παραδέχεσαι,παρά ένα κάρο παπαριές αμφισβήτησής μου.
Αμφισβήτησέ με όσο θες.Το να αμφισβητούμε την ταυτότητα,την εγκυρότητα κάποιου,δεν σημαίνει πως αυτοστιγμή το σφάλμα μας εξαλείφθηκε από προσώπου γης.Υπάρχει.
Και αποδεικνύει περαιτέρω τη δική μας αποδοχή της αδυναμίας μας να στηρίξουμε μία στάση ντροπής απέναντι σε μέλη που εισέπραξαν το χλευασμό.

Δεν θα είμαι παρά αυτό που μου επιτάσσει η συνείδησή μου.
Δεν έχετε δικαίωμα να κάνετε προσωπικές επιθέσεις.Τέρμα...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Κρίνο...όταν εγραφες για την αποχωρηση σου και έκανες την αυτοκριτική σου, ήμουν μακρια και δεν είχα ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο.
> Εκείνες τις μέρες μου είχες αφήσει μια όμορφη αίσθηση και σκεφτόμουν πως πραγματικά μπορεί να ήμουν υπερβολική σε μερικά πράγματα και να εκτίμησα λάθος. Ένιωσα πως ήσουν αξιοπρεπής.
> Παράλληλα στεναχωρήθηκα για τη λίμπερ, προσπάθησα να μπω στη θέση της και πελάγωσα. Δεν είναι μομφή για την κοπέλα. Απλά γυναικεία αλληλεγγύη. Σκέφτηκα να γραψω και στους δυο όταν γυρίσω και το είχα στο μυαλό μου να το κάνω όταν αποστασιοποιόμουν τελείως απο τα πράγματα χρονικά.
> Με πρόλαβες.
> Δεν πέρασαν παρά μερικές μέρες, οπου απ ότι φαίνεται ήσουν συνέχεια εδώ), και βλέποντας το ήρεμο κλίμα του φόρουμ μπήκες για να ξεκινήσουν πάλι οι εντάσεις στο φόρουμ που τόσο προσπαθείς να \"προστατέψεις\".
> Θα προσπαθήσω να μη τσιμπήσω. 
> Θα προσπαθήσω, όσο δυσκολο και αν είναι.
> Εύχομαι να κάνουν το ίδιο και τα υπόλοιπα μελη.



.................................................. .................................................. ...................................

(απο τα λιγα καλα που αφησε ο πανος στο περασμα του)

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Θεοφανία κι εμένα η πολιτική του George Bush Jr μου θύμιζε τον πατέρα του,αλλά δεν το κάνω θέμα.Το id μου είναι στη θέση του administrator,για να ελέγξει για μένα οτιδήποτε επιθυμεί.
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτο να είσαι σιγουρη/σιγουρος πως θα μας λύσει πολλές απορίες.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




νάτσουρ?

----------


## krino

χεχεχε καληνυχτα για σημερα.
;)

----------


## RainAndWind

Ελπίζω να λυθεί κάθε σου απορία.Το ξαναγράφω για να το δει κι ο administrator κι ο κάθε moderator.To id μου είναι στη διάθεσή τους,καθώς και οποιαδήποτε άλλα στοιχεία πιστοποίησης της ταυτότητάς μου.

Επίσης,όταν ελεγχθεί,σε περίπτωση που η βιασύνη σου να βρεις δικαιολογίες μέσω τέτοιων επιχειρημάτων ξεφουσκώσει,θα θεωρήσω πως πρέπει να μου ζητήσεις συγγνώμη.

Δεν μου αρέσουν οι συνωμοσιολογίες,δεν τις χρησιμοποιώ και δεν κρύβομαι ποτέ πίσω από ανωνυμίες.Θα ήμουν δειλή αν το έκανα και δειλή δεν είναι το επίθετο που με χαρακτηρίζει.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Θεοφανία κι εμένα η πολιτική του George Bush Jr μου θύμιζε τον πατέρα του,αλλά δεν το κάνω θέμα.Το id μου είναι στη θέση του administrator,για να ελέγξει για μένα οτιδήποτε επιθυμεί.
> 
> 
> ...



...Ο, τι δεν μας ...βολεύει, το αποκαλούμε νάτσουρ???
χαχαχα. 
Γέλασα. 
Νάσαι καλά R and W που μετενσαρκώνεις σε μερικούς μερικούς το πνεύμα μου με την ευθυκρισία σου.

----------


## RainAndWind

\'Ασε,γιατί κοντεύω να πάθω κρίση ταυτότητας με όσα διαβάζω!lol

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Κέρδισα ένα στοίχημα σήμερα.
Είχα βάλει κάτι ψιλά στοίχημα πως θα εμφανιστείς μόλις μυριστείς ένταση. 
Θενκς.

----------


## nature

-Χαίρομαι που ακόμα και χωρίς να μιλώ, η παρουσία μου πλανιέται στη φαντασία σου. Ακόμα και στα στοιχήματά σου με τους φίλους σου.
-Εντυπωσιάζομαι με το θράσος σου να ομολογείς δημόσια πως η απάντηση που έδωσες στην Rain δεν ήταν ειλικρινής, αλλά μόνο παγίδα για να δεις αν θα τσιμπίσω.
Άλλο ένα ποστ σου με ευγενές κίνητρο.
Καλά πας. 


Πάντως δεν απέδειξες και τίποτα. Τρώγεσαι ότι είμαι η RainAndWind, τόσο δημόσια όσο και με u2u και αφού δεν βγάζεις άκρη με καλείς δημόσια με το όνομά μου.
Και???
Τι έκπληξη????
Απάντησα!!!!! Πράγματι, μεγάλη έκπληξη. Κέρδισες πανάξια το στοίχημα!!!
Γέλασα πάλι. χαχαχαχαχαχαχαααααα

Θενκς εγώ για τη διασκέδαση.

----------


## Alobar

Κι εγώ γέλασα βρε κορίτσια. Μα είπα κι εγώ; Είναι δυνατόν να αντιμετωπίζουμε τέτοια σοβαρά αποκαλυπτικά τεκτενόμενα μόνο στην έξω ζωή και όχι στην εικονική; Αισθανόμουν άβολα μπορώ να πω, λέω δε μπορεί να συμβαίνει μόνο σε μένα... τον πόνο μου λέω, συνεχίστε. Λέω για μια φίλη που με παρομοιάζει με το συγχωρεμένο το Λιαντίνη. Τη στηρίζω όμως και δε της χαλάω χατήρι. Πάντως μ\' αρέσει σαν όνομα. Ά, καλησπέρα κι από \'δω.

Με εκτίμηση,
Δημήτρης.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by nature_
> -Χαίρομαι που ακόμα και χωρίς να μιλώ, η παρουσία μου πλανιέται στη φαντασία σου. Ακόμα και στα στοιχήματά σου με τους φίλους σου.
> -Εντυπωσιάζομαι με το θράσος σου να ομολογείς δημόσια πως η απάντηση που έδωσες στην Rain δεν ήταν ειλικρινής, αλλά μόνο παγίδα για να δεις αν θα τσιμπίσω.
> Άλλο ένα ποστ σου με ευγενές κίνητρο.
> Καλά πας. 
> 
> 
> Πάντως δεν απέδειξες και τίποτα. Τρώγεσαι ότι είμαι η RainAndWind, τόσο δημόσια όσο και με u2u και αφού δεν βγάζεις άκρη με καλείς δημόσια με το όνομά μου.
> Και???
> ...


Η διαστρέβλωση ήταν πάντα το στοιχείο σου.
Ότι είχα να πω το είπα και απ\' όσο ξέρω δεν απευθύνομαι σε καθυστερημένους.
Εσύ που το νομίζεις, συνέχισε να γραφεις αρλούμπες.
Και ένας ηλίθιος θα καταλάβαινε τι εννοώ, βαριέμαι να διδάσκω στην πρώτη δημοτικού.

----------


## nature

Ελα!
Τι έγινε τελικά?
Κατέληξες τελικά αν είμαι η RainAnd Wind αυτοπροσώπως ή κλωνοποιημένη???

Raaaaiiinnnnn!!! Aς μην χανόμαστε συγχρόνως και αδικαιολόγητα γιατί θα μας καταλάβει η Θεοφανία!!! Φρόντισε να λείπει ή η μια ή η άλλη, όχι και οι δυο μαζί! αχαχαχα!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Ελα!
> Τι έγινε τελικά?
> Κατέληξες τελικά αν είμαι η RainAnd Wind αυτοπροσώπως ή κλωνοποιημένη???
> 
> Raaaaiiinnnnn!!! Aς μην χανόμαστε συγχρόνως και αδικαιολόγητα γιατί θα μας καταλάβει η Θεοφανία!!! Φρόντισε να λείπει ή η μια ή η άλλη, όχι και οι δυο μαζί! αχαχαχα!


Παραλλήρημα?
Σορι αν είμαι εγω υπεύθυνη γι αυτο...

----------


## nature

Kαραούλι???
Ολη μέρα εμένα περίμενες για να πεις μια ζεστή κουβέντα, στο φόρουμ??
Μεγάλο φορτίο μου βάζεις...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Kαραούλι???
> Ολη μέρα εμένα περίμενες για να πεις μια ζεστή κουβέντα, στο φόρουμ??
> Μεγάλο φορτίο μου βάζεις...


Συνεχίζονται οι παραισθήσεις?
Δεν έχω κανένα δεκάλεπτο που μπήκα.
Να το κοιτάξεις....Με βλέπεις παντού και συνέχεια.....

----------


## nature

H λέξεις που χρησιμοποίησες, οπαδέ της γλυκειάς ηρεμίας,
είναι τελείως άκυρες και αγγίζουν τα όρια της παρανομίας.

Μιλάς για παραλήρημα και για παραισθήσεις με ειρωνικό τρόπο σε φόρουμ ψυχολογίας ή με γελούν τα μάτια μου?

Εχεις επίγνωση πόσα μέλη ή επισκέπτες μπορεί να υποφέρουν στ\' αλήθεια από αυτά τα πολύ σοβαρά προβλήματα που χρησιμοποιείς εσύ εδώ για βρισιές και για προσβολές???

Αν είχα στ\' αλήθεια παραλήρημα ή παραισθήσεις θα το χρησιμοποιούσες για να με αντικρούσεις ή να με χτυπήσεις???
Εύγε!!!







> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> Raaaaiiinnnnn!!! Aς μην χανόμαστε συγχρόνως και αδικαιολόγητα γιατί θα μας καταλάβει η Θεοφανία!!! Φρόντισε να λείπει ή η μια ή η άλλη, όχι και οι δυο μαζί! αχαχαχα!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by nature_
> H λέξεις που χρησιμοποίησες, οπαδέ της γλυκειάς ηρεμίας,
> είναι τελείως άκυρες και αγγίζουν τα όρια της παρανομίας.
> 
> Μιλάς για παραλήρημα και για παραισθήσεις με ειρωνικό τρόπο σε φόρουμ ψυχολογίας ή με γελούν τα μάτια μου?
> 
> Εχεις επίγνωση πόσα μέλη ή επισκέπτες μπορεί να υποφέρουν στ\' αλήθεια από αυτά τα πολύ σοβαρά προβλήματα που χρησιμοποιείς εσύ εδώ για βρισιές και για προσβολές???
> 
> Αν είχα στ\' αλήθεια παραλήρημα ή παραισθήσεις θα το χρησιμοποιούσες για να με αντικρούσεις ή να με χτυπήσεις???
> ...



Κανε μου μήνυση....

----------


## krino

πηγαμε και στα νομικιστικα τωρα?
ψυχραιμιαααααααααααααα!!!!

ο πανικος ειναι ο χειροτερος συμβουλος,
ας μεινουμε μονο στον εκνευρισμο.....

----------


## nature

Mπορείτε να συνεχίσετε τη συζήτηση που αρχίσατε στο θέμα μου εδώ....
Οχι στον ξένο αχυρώνα!!!!
Κατάλαβες Ολα δανεικά και αγύριστα????

----------


## nature

εδώ υπάρχει στέγη για όλους

----------


## nature

Λυπάμαι όλα, που αν και έχεις δικό σου θέμα, προτιμάς το δικό μου. 
Αυτό θα πει εμμονή. Αυτό θα πει κατσικάκι.

----------


## nature

κανείς???

----------


## nature

Ολα, τόση ώρα σε καλώ να έρθεις στο ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ θέμα και επιμένεις να μπαίνεις σαν παράσιτο στο δικό μου. 
Τελικά πράγματι,violence is a learned pattern.

----------


## nature

Ετσι κάνεις και στη ζωή σου???
Σε διώχνουν και επιμένεις πως είσαι καλεσμένος???
Σε φτύνουν και εσύ επιμένεις να τους κάνεις παρέα??
Ελεος πια, φύγε από το θέμα μου αφού μόνο παράσιτα προσφέρεις. Δεν είπες και καμιά γνώμη της προκοπής......

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Παραφερεσαι καρδια μου :)
Εχεις κανει 6 συνεχομενα ποστ χωρις να σε εχει προσκαλεσει κανεις

----------


## Παστελι

den eko aytokinito kardia mou :):)

----------


## krino

αισχος κυριε προεδρε!!!

πανω που ειχα γραψει ενα τεραστιο πονημα, περι πεσιματος,
κλειδωθηκε το θρεντ!!!


Γμτ τοσο γκαντεμης ειμαι?
:(

----------


## Θεοφανία

Υπάρχει Θεός τελικα...(λολ)

----------


## krino

αλλα ειναι γκει.

:cool:

----------


## RainAndWind

Ένα σύνθημα στο κίνημα είναι \"πιο δυνατά,πιο ψηλά,πιο γκέι\".
Δεν είναι υπέροχο να σε αγαπάνε έτσι ακριβώς όπως είσαι;
To μπορούμε αυτό;Υeap,πάντα το μπορούμε.:)

----------


## krino

παντως ο τελευταιος καυγας ειχε απο ολα,
χωσιμο, μπινελικι, σασπενς....

Καλη η ρεμεντυ, αλλα λιγο παρωχημενο το λεξιλογιο της.
Ο δε πετραν ηταν πολυ συμβατικος και ντροπαλος.


Οπως ελεγε και ο ακατανομαστος για τον γιωργακη,
δεν κανει το παιδι, δεν κανει....

----------


## Θεοφανία

Η καλύτερη ατάκα μακράν από χτες το βράδυ ήταν της ΣίλιαΜ :\"Το θέμα κλείνει μέχρι να \"καθαριστεί\"
Πετράν, τα δικά σου εννοούσε. (ξανά λολ)

----------


## keep_walking

Λοιπον νικητης αυτος με τα περισσοτερα \"σβησιματα\"?
Ξερουμε βεβαια ποιος ειναι οποτε δεν εχει πολυ σασπενς.

----------


## CeliaM

_Δεν εννοούσα τίποτα παραπάνω από όσα είπα.
Παρακαλώ να μην προσδίδονται έννοιες στα λεγόμενά μου._

----------


## Θεοφανία

Σίλια, για πλάκα το είπα. Εννοείται πως δεν εννοούσες κατι τέτοιο. Ήθελα να πειράξω τον Πετραν.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Ένα σύνθημα στο κίνημα είναι \"πιο δυνατά,πιο ψηλά,πιο γκέι\".
> Δεν είναι υπέροχο να σε αγαπάνε έτσι ακριβώς όπως είσαι;
> To μπορούμε αυτό;Υeap,πάντα το μπορούμε.:)


Yπαρχουν αντρες και γυναικες. Τα υβριδικα μοντελα δεν μας αφορουν :P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Σίλια, για πλάκα το είπα. Εννοείται πως δεν εννοούσες κατι τέτοιο. Ήθελα να πειράξω τον Πετραν.



εισαι μια πλακατζου τζου τζου εσυ.....


:cool:


και τελικα ο πετραν ηθελε να πειραξει την ρεμεντυ.....


ολα καλα - ολα ανθηρα.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by krino_
> παντως ο τελευταιος καυγας ειχε απο ολα,
> χωσιμο, μπινελικι, σασπενς....
> 
> Καλη η ρεμεντυ, αλλα λιγο παρωχημενο το λεξιλογιο της.
> Ο δε πετραν ηταν πολυ συμβατικος και ντροπαλος.


Όχι, μην το λες παρωχημένο…..
Νομίζω έστω και κατά, τι, ξεπέρασε το προηγούμενο ρεκόρ της, που είχα την τιμή να το έχω υποστεί στο θέμα bullying. 
Πολλές βρισιές ήταν νέες τώρα. Χεχεχεχε.
Πάντως μιλάμε για πυριτιδαποθήκη και λιγάκι σκιάζομαι.
Ευτυχώς υπάρχει και η πρόταση περί εύρυθμης λειτουργίας του φόρουμ.
Αυτή θα μας σώσει. 
Ε, ρε, γέλιο, αν μη τι άλλο. 


ΥΓ. Εχω και μια απορία, μιας και δεν έχω μεγάλη εμπειρία από φόρα και δεν έχω εμβαθύνει ούτε στο παρόν. 
Το βρίσιμο μέσω u2u, είναι κάτι συνηθισμένο?
Γιατί εγώ αλλιώς τα νόμιζα. Οτι γράφεις πιο προσωπικά σε κάποιον, για να εμπιστευτείς κάτι, που δεν θέλεις να το πεις δημόσια. Γενικά, εσείς (απευθύνομαι σε όλα τα μέλη), ανταλλάσετε και βρισιές μέσω u2u? Η ερώτηση δεν είναι ειρωνική, αλλά ειλικρινής.

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω ως κρυψινους και υποκριτης...κανω το καλο παιδι και στα u2u μου μπινελικιαζω ολο το φορουμ....για αυτο δεν ανοιγουν ποτε τα u2u που στελνω οι υποψιασμενοι λολ.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Όχι, μην το λες παρωχημένο…..
> Νομίζω έστω και κατά, τι, ξεπέρασε το προηγούμενο ρεκόρ της, που είχα την τιμή να το έχω υποστεί στο θέμα bullying. 
> Πολλές βρισιές ήταν νέες τώρα. Χεχεχεχε.
> Πάντως μιλάμε για πυριτιδαποθήκη και λιγάκι σκιάζομαι.
> Ευτυχώς υπάρχει και η πρόταση περί εύρυθμης λειτουργίας του φόρουμ.
> Αυτή θα μας σώσει. 
> Ε, ρε, γέλιο, αν μη τι άλλο. 
> 
> ...



αυτη η προταση για την ευρυθμη λειτουργια ηταν ολα τα λεφτα.
Προφανως η ρεμεντυ ηθελε να μην μπορω να βριζω εγω,
και να βριζει οσο θελει με την ησυχια της....

Ε πως, μονα ζυγα δικα της?


το γιουτουδικο βρισιμο επιτρεπεται γιατι ειναι πριβε και δεν μπορει να επεμβει ο αντμιν.
Ενω αμα τα χωσεις χυμα και παμπλικ, σε εχει παρει το ευρηκα της σιλια....

:cool:

----------


## nature

Κρίνο, δεν ρώτησα αν επιτρέπεται,
ρώτησα αν συνηθίζεται και έχω μείνει πίσω, με τα σεις και με τα σας....

----------


## keep_walking

Οχι nature χωρις πλακα αυτο που βλεπεις αυτο ειναι...δεν υπαρχει και πολυ υποκρισια και διπλοπροσωπια....δεν εχει νοημα σε ενα τετοιο περιβαλλον....real life μπορει να μην ειναι τοσο αγνα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Κρίνο, δεν ρώτησα αν επιτρέπεται,
> ρώτησα αν συνηθίζεται και έχω μείνει πίσω, με τα σεις και με τα σας....



κοιτα, εγω ισως να μην εχω σωστη εικονα.
Δεν χω λαβει και δεν εχω στειλει ποτε παρομιο μυνημα.

Επισης θα σου πω οτι προτιμω αν εχω να πω κατι τετοιο, να το κανω δημοσια παρα πριβε.
Τα πριβε σημαινει οτι υπαρχει καποιο πιτσι πιτσι και δεν κανω κεφι.


Αν παρεμπιπτόντως μου στειλει καποιος-α τετοιο μυνημα,
θα το δημοσιευσω.
Αυτο για να αποτρεψω καποιον να το κανει.
Οχι να με βρισει, αλλα να το κανει πριβε.
Πιστευω οτι τετοιες κινησεις πρεπει να γινονται (αν πρεπει) στο φως της δημοσιοτητας.

----------


## krino

Τωρα που το μπινελικι και η πολυ σκονη επεσε,
πιστευω οτι η ρεμεντυ εστειλε μυνημα ζαχαρωτο,
γιατι οταν σου εσουρε εσενα τα πουστριλικια :P:P:P:P
της το σβησανε κακην κακως....


εμμμμμ βλεπεις πρεπει εδω μεσα να κραταμε και τα προσχηματα.....

:cool:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Ο καινούριος παπάς της ενορίας ήταν τόσο νευρικός στην πρώτη του λειτουργία, που δε μπορούσε να μιλήσει. Πριν την επόμενη λειτουργία ρωτάει τον Αρχιεπίσκοπο, τι θα μπορούσε να κάνει για να χαλαρώσει. Ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος τον συμβουλεύει ως εξής:
- Την επόμενη φορά ρίξε μερικές σταγόνες βότκα στο νερό που θα πιεις και θα δεις πώς θα χαλαρώσεις.
Την Κυριακή ο παπάς ακολουθεί τη συμβουλή και πραγματικά νιώθει ότι θα μπορούσε να κάνει κήρυγμα χωρίς άγχος. Μετά τη λειτουργία επιστρέφει στο σπίτι του, όπου μετά από λίγο εμφανίζεται ο Διάκος του Αρχιεπισκόπου και του παραδίδει ένα σημείωμα που έγραφε τα εξής:
\"Αγαπητέ πάτερ, την επόμενη φορά να ρίξετε μερικές σταγόνες βότκα στο νερό, κι όχι, μερικές σταγόνες νερό στη βότκα. Σας παραθέτω μερικές παρατηρήσεις, για να μην επαναληφθούν τα σημερινά:
*Δε χρειάζεται να τοποθετείτε φέτα λεμονιού στο χείλος του δισκοπότηρου.
*Το κουβούκλιο στην αριστερή πλευρά είναι το εξομολογητήριο, όχι το μπάνιο.
*Ο Αρχάγγελος είπε στη Παρθένο: \"Χαίρε κεχαριτωμένη\", όχι \"Γεια σου πιπίνι\".
*Καλό θα είναι να μην ακουμπάτε στο άγαλμα της Παναγίας, πόσο μάλλον να το αγκαλιάζετε και να το φιλάτε με τέτοιο πάθος.
*Οι εντολές είναι 10 και όχι 12.
*Οι απόστολοι ήταν 12 και όχι 7. Κανείς δεν ήταν νάνος.
*Δεν αναφερόμαστε στον Ιησού Χριστό και στους αποστόλους ως \"Ι. Χ και Σία \".
*Ο Ιούδας ήταν προδότης, όχι \"σκατορουφιάνος του κερατά\" που είπατε εσείς.
*Ο Χριστός μας, είπε στον Πέτρο ότι \"πριν αλέκτωρ λαλήσει τρίς, θα με αρνηθείς\", δε του είπε: \"Μέχρι να λαλήσουν τα κοκόρια θα με έχεις γράψει στα αρ**δια σου\".
*Δεν επιτρέπετε να αποκαλούμε την κεφαλή της εκκλησίας μας \"Νονό\".
*Το καθαγιασμένο ύδωρ είναι για να ευλογούμε, όχι για να δροσίζουμε τον σβέρκο μας.
*Ποτέ δε κηρύττουμε καθισμένοι στα σκαλιά του ιερού και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ακουμπάμε το πόδι μας πάνω στη Βίβλο.
*Ο άρτος χρησιμεύει για τη Θεία Ευχαριστία, όχι ως απεριτίφ που συνοδεύει το κρασί.
*Η παρότρυνση να χορέψει το ποίμνιο ήταν ενδιαφέρουσα, δε χρειαζόταν όμως και να χορέψει γιάνκα γύρω από την εκκλησία.
*Τη λειτουργία την τελειώνουμε με \"Αμήν\", όχι με \"Όλε\"!
*Αυτός που καθόταν στην άκρη του Ιερού και τον οποίο αποκαλέσατε \"αδελφάρα\" και \"τραβεστί με μάξι\" ήμουν εγώ!
*Τις σκάλες του άμβωνος τις κατεβαίνουμε κανονικά, όχι τσουλήθρα στο κάγκελο.
Ελπίζω αυτά τα λάθη να διορθωθούν την ερχόμενη Κυριακή!
Με τιμή,

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Ο καινούριος παπάς της ενορίας ήταν τόσο νευρικός στην πρώτη του λειτουργία, που δε μπορούσε να μιλήσει. Πριν την επόμενη λειτουργία ρωτάει τον Αρχιεπίσκοπο, τι θα μπορούσε να κάνει για να χαλαρώσει. Ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος τον συμβουλεύει ως εξής:
> - Την επόμενη φορά ρίξε μερικές σταγόνες βότκα στο νερό που θα πιεις και θα δεις πώς θα χαλαρώσεις.
> Την Κυριακή ο παπάς ακολουθεί τη συμβουλή και πραγματικά νιώθει ότι θα μπορούσε να κάνει κήρυγμα χωρίς άγχος. Μετά τη λειτουργία επιστρέφει στο σπίτι του, όπου μετά από λίγο εμφανίζεται ο Διάκος του Αρχιεπισκόπου και του παραδίδει ένα σημείωμα που έγραφε τα εξής:
> \"Αγαπητέ πάτερ, την επόμενη φορά να ρίξετε μερικές σταγόνες βότκα στο νερό, κι όχι, μερικές σταγόνες νερό στη βότκα. Σας παραθέτω μερικές παρατηρήσεις, για να μην επαναληφθούν τα σημερινά:
> *Δε χρειάζεται να τοποθετείτε φέτα λεμονιού στο χείλος του δισκοπότηρου.
> *Το κουβούκλιο στην αριστερή πλευρά είναι το εξομολογητήριο, όχι το μπάνιο.
> *Ο Αρχάγγελος είπε στη Παρθένο: \"Χαίρε κεχαριτωμένη\", όχι \"Γεια σου πιπίνι\".
> *Καλό θα είναι να μην ακουμπάτε στο άγαλμα της Παναγίας, πόσο μάλλον να το αγκαλιάζετε και να το φιλάτε με τέτοιο πάθος.
> ...



Πολύ καλό......:)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Ετσι οπως καταντησαν το φορουμ οι αλλοι 3 δεν εχει καμια αξια να ποσταρεις σε αλλα θεματα. Δυστυχως ο Νικος εχει χασει καθε ελεγχο

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> 
> 
> Δυστυχως ο Νικος εχει χασει καθε ελεγχο



γιατι δεν πας εκει που νομιζεις οτι υπαρχει full control?
Συνεχεια το ιδιο τροπαριο λες......

Τουλαχιστον πες και της κασσιανης.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Καλα που παρατησες το φορουμ για να αφιερωνεις περισσοτερο χρονο στην \'\'γυναικα\'\' σου. Πλακα πλακα εχω αρχισει να σε λυπαμαι

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Καλα που παρατησες το φορουμ για να αφιερωνεις περισσοτερο χρονο στην \'\'γυναικα\'\' σου. Πλακα πλακα εχω αρχισει να σε λυπαμαι


συνηθως αμα δεν δουλευω, σε διαβαζουμε μαζι γιατι μου αρεσει τα καλα να τα μοιραζομαι...


πλακα πλακα, αρχιζεις να μου αρεσεις πολυ.

;)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Για αυτο εισαι συνεχως στο φορουμ και τρεχεις απο πισω μου. 
Σορρυ αλλα δεν ειμαι σαν εσενα να γουσταρω αντρες. Πανε αλλου

----------


## krino

ελα τωρα που εχεις γινει και σκληρος,
πες κατι καλο να περασει η ωρα,
να εισαι και εντος θεματος....

:D

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

O χρήστης Κρίνο και τα άχρηστα κλειδώματα
http://www.forums.gr/showthread.php?t=4967

Εισαι τραγικος τελικα. Παντου σε δουλευουν και κανεις οτι μπορεις για να ασχολουνται μαζι σου

----------


## krino

ε ρε, ετσι ειναι,
μαχωμενος μια ζωη.....

τι νομιζες οτι δεν ειχα προυπηρεσια???




Εισαι παντως πονηρουλης......
εχεις ψαξει τα παντα για μενα,
δεν ξερω αν θες και καποιες αλλες λεπτομεριες......

Εχω βγαλει καποιες φωτο πιπερατες,
πες μου αν τις θες να τις δεις.

:D:D:D

----------


## Θεοφανία

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1CsuV9-gpg&amp;feature=related

ρε τι μου θυμίζει, τι μου θυμίζει.....

----------


## krino

Zhenia 


συνεχιζουμε το μπλα μπλα εδω.

----------


## Zhenia

:D επ...τι είναι αυτό? τσατάδικο που το είπες? 
καλο..

----------


## krino

ε το ανεστησα...
δουλευει καλα, ιδιως τα βραδυα,
λες το μακρυ και το κοντο σου,
και μπορει να στησουμε καμια ατακα.....

:D

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by krino_
> ε το ανεστησα...
> δουλευει καλα, ιδιως τα βραδυα,
> λες το μακρυ και το κοντο σου,
> και μπορει να στησουμε καμια ατακα.....
> 
> :D


για πες κανενα μακρυ ρε κρινο!

----------


## Zhenia

αχ! εξαγωγέας μαργαριταριών δηλαδη :)
καλα, αμα μου έρθει να πω κατι, εδω θα το πω

----------


## Zhenia

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> ε το ανεστησα...
> δουλευει καλα, ιδιως τα βραδυα,
> λες το μακρυ και το κοντο σου,
> ...


:D:D ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> ε το ανεστησα...
> δουλευει καλα, ιδιως τα βραδυα,
> λες το μακρυ και το κοντο σου,
> ...




χμμμ..... σαν ποσο μακρυ το θες δηλαδη?

----------


## whitecandle

Χαχαχα

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Zhenia_
> αχ! εξαγωγέας μαργαριταριών δηλαδη :)
> καλα, αμα μου έρθει να πω κατι, εδω θα το πω



εκτελουνται μεταφοραι,
μαργαριταρια, βυσινα μερεντες κλπ αξεοσυαρ....

----------


## dora-agxos

μα τον κρινο δεν ξερω!

----------


## whitecandle

Δώρα πως μπορείς και ξεχνάς τόσο εύκολα αν τσακώνεσαι;

----------


## Zhenia

μπράβο σου πάντως αμα το κάνεις αυτό

----------


## whitecandle

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να το κάνω με τίποτα. Εκτός αν ο άλλος μου μιλήσει καλά μετά και κάπως ισορροπήσει. Μόνο σε αυτή την περίπτωση.

----------


## dora-agxos

βρε λαιτ δεν νιωθω κακια για ανθρωπους που πραγματικα με εχουν βλαψει,και θα νιωσω για τον κρινο η για τον οποιοδηποτε που απλα διαφωνησα με ενταση?για ποιο λογο?κ εχω κ ενα καλο ασ το πω καλο,δεν μου κραταει ο θυμος πανω απο 10 λεπτα.

----------


## whitecandle

Τι να πω, είναι πολύ περίεργο όλο αυτό. Βέβαια ήξερα και μια φίλη της μαμάς μου που ήταν έτσι. Και τότε μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> μα τον κρινο δεν ξερω!



μεγαλο διλλημα αυτο....
τεσπα καποια στιγμη μπορει να μαθεις.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> δεν μου κραταει ο θυμος πανω απο 10 λεπτα.



με εμενα ειχες μια καθυστερηση....
:D

----------


## dora-agxos

βρε λαιτ ετσι πρεπει να ειμαστε..δεν εχουμε τιποτα να χωρισουμε!του ζητησα συγνωμη του κρινο για τους χαρακτηρισμους που ξεστομισα..

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> δεν μου κραταει ο θυμος πανω απο 10 λεπτα.



με εμενα ειχες μια καθυστερηση....
:D [/quote]
Λολ, άλλη ατάκα

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> του ζητησα συγνωμη του κρινο για τους χαρακτηρισμους που ξεστομισα..



σου ειπα οτι δεν υπαρχει λογος.
Οι στιγμες εντασης ειναι ανθρωπινη αντιδραση.
Προφανως εισαι κατι παραπανω απο εκρηκτικη σε καποιες φασεις σου.

----------


## dora-agxos

αφου μπουρλοτιαζεις τον συνομιλητη σου!!!κρινε!γαιδουραγκαθε!

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> βρε λαιτ ετσι πρεπει να ειμαστε..δεν εχουμε τιποτα να χωρισουμε!του ζητησα συγνωμη του κρινο για τους χαρακτηρισμους που ξεστομισα..


Α εγώ δεν μπορώ άμα μου κάνει κάτι κάποιος..μανιάτικο!

----------


## dora-agxos

τα μανιατικα εμας δηλητηριαζουν λαιτ κανεναν αλλον

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> αφου μπουρλοτιαζεις τον συνομιλητη σου!!!κρινε!γαιδουραγκαθε!



χαχαχαχαχαχα
σε καλο σου πλανταξα στο γελιο....
πρωτη φορα μου λενε τετοιο χαρακτηρισμο.

Τον δεχομαι ομως γιατι εχεις δικαιο....


ακου γαιδαραγκαθοοοοοοοοοο!!!!
:P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> βρε λαιτ ετσι πρεπει να ειμαστε..δεν εχουμε τιποτα να χωρισουμε!του ζητησα συγνωμη του κρινο για τους χαρακτηρισμους που ξεστομισα..
> 
> 
> Α εγώ δεν μπορώ άμα μου κάνει κάτι κάποιος..μανιάτικο!



σταματα εσυ, μανιατισα απο τα σεκλανα

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> τα μανιατικα εμας δηλητηριαζουν λαιτ κανεναν αλλον


Α.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> χαχαχαχαχαχα
> σε καλο σου πλανταξα στο γελιο....
> πρωτη φορα μου λενε τετοιο χαρακτηρισμο.
> 
> Τον δεχομαι ομως γιατι εχεις δικαιο....
> 
> 
> ακου γαιδαραγκαθοοοοοοοοοο!!!!
> :P


Χαχαχαχα

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> τα μανιατικα εμας δηλητηριαζουν λαιτ κανεναν αλλον
> 
> 
> Α.




αλφα?

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> σταματα εσυ, μανιατισα απο τα σεκλανα


Τι είναι τα σέκλανα; Όπως λέμε σ\'έκλανα; Όχι για να ξέρω. Είπα εγώ από που είμαι; Δεν είπα.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> αλφα?


Α είπα α το α γιατί δεν το ξέρει κανένας και όλοι παρεξηγιούνται; Τι έχει πια, μια διαπίστωση είναι, βαριέμαι να το εξηγώ κάθε φορά.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> σταματα εσυ, μανιατισα απο τα σεκλανα
> 
> 
> Τι είναι τα σέκλανα; Όπως λέμε σ\'έκλανα; Όχι για να ξέρω. Είπα εγώ από που είμαι; Δεν είπα.



υπαρχουν πολλες εκδοχες,
εσυ κρατας την καλυτερη.

;)

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> υπαρχουν πολλες εκδοχες,
> εσυ κρατας την καλυτερη.
> 
> ;)


Κρίνο λέγε δεν πιστεύω να αποκάλυψες από που είμαι γιατί θα σε βάλω να το σβήσεις όμως. Και θα μου λες ότι σου αρέσει να σε βασανίζω. :P

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> αλφα?
> 
> 
> Α είπα α το α γιατί δεν το ξέρει κανένας και όλοι παρεξηγιούνται; Τι έχει πια, μια διαπίστωση είναι, βαριέμαι να το εξηγώ κάθε φορά.


γιατι παιδι μου βλεπεις παντου φαντασματα?πλακα εκανα μην βαρας :P

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> γιατι παιδι μου βλεπεις παντου φαντασματα?πλακα εκανα μην βαρας :P


Ναι, όντως ήμουν λίγο επιθετική. Γιατί μου λέτε όλοι αυτή τη φράση;; :\'( Μου την είχε πει ο πρώην μου, μου την είχαν πει και στο φόρουμ εδώ και σε ένα άλλο μα τι κακία είναι αυτή :\'(

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> υπαρχουν πολλες εκδοχες,
> εσυ κρατας την καλυτερη.
> 
> ...



ξερεις οτι δεν συζηταω για ατομα εδω μεσα.

Τωρα για τα βασανιστηρια, κατσε καλα,
θα σου δωσω φιλι με σαλια....

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> γιατι παιδι μου βλεπεις παντου φαντασματα?πλακα εκανα μην βαρας :P
> 
> 
> Ναι, όντως ήμουν λίγο επιθετική. Γιατί μου λέτε όλοι αυτή τη φράση;; :\'( Μου την είχε πει ο πρώην μου, μου την είχαν πει και στο φόρουμ εδώ και σε ένα άλλο μα τι κακία είναι αυτή :\'(


αχ λαιτ αχ!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> γιατι παιδι μου βλεπεις παντου φαντασματα?πλακα εκανα μην βαρας :P
> 
> 
> Ναι, όντως ήμουν λίγο επιθετική. Γιατί μου λέτε όλοι αυτή τη φράση;; :\'( Μου την είχε πει ο πρώην μου, μου την είχαν πει και στο φόρουμ εδώ και σε ένα άλλο μα τι κακία είναι αυτή :\'(




καλα σου λεει,
σταματα να βλεπεις φαντασματα.

Γιατι ρε γμτ,
ολοι ξεκινατε κακοπροεραιτα οταν συζητατε?
Προσωπικα αναγκαζομαι να πηγαινω ποντο ποντο μηπως και στραβωσει ο αλλος....

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> ξερεις οτι δεν συζηταω για ατομα εδω μεσα.
> 
> Τωρα για τα βασανιστηρια, κατσε καλα,
> θα σου δωσω φιλι με σαλια....


Χαχαχαχ το ξέρω αλλά μου ήρθε σαν κεραμίδα αυτό το σέκλανα. Λέω τι είναι πόλη είναι; Όχι φιλί με σάλιο!! Κάνω ότι θες κι εγώ για να μην μου το δώσεις :::::::D

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> καλα σου λεει,
> σταματα να βλεπεις φαντασματα.
> 
> Γιατι ρε γμτ,
> ολοι ξεκινατε κακοπροεραιτα οταν συζητατε?
> Προσωπικα αναγκαζομαι να πηγαινω ποντο ποντο μηπως και στραβωσει ο αλλος....


Αν κατάλαβα καλά κακοπροαίρετα εννοείς ότι πιστεύουμε ο άλλος πως θα μας την πει, όχι κακοπροαίρετα να την πούμε εμείς σε κάποιον. Γιατί συμβαίνει συχνά, γι\'αυτό. Και επίσης δεν βλέπω φαντάσματα, μόνο κρίνους και δώρες :D

----------


## krino

εσυ τωρα τι ψαχνεις?
μενεις στα σεκλανα και αγχωθηκες οτι καρφωθηκες?


Να εισαι καλο κοριτσι λοιπον....


Παω να ριξω λιγο υπνο και επανερχομαι,
πειτε τα εσεις....

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> καλα σου λεει,
> σταματα να βλεπεις φαντασματα.
> 
> ...



τις πυλες του ανεξηγητου δηλαδη:P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> Αν κατάλαβα καλά κακοπροαίρετα εννοείς ότι πιστεύουμε ο άλλος πως θα μας την πει, όχι κακοπροαίρετα να την πούμε εμείς σε κάποιον. Γιατί συμβαίνει συχνά, γι\'αυτό. Και επίσης δεν βλέπω φαντάσματα, μόνο κρίνους και δώρες :D



εκεινο που συμβαινει συχνα,
ειναι να αναγκαζεσαι να εξηγεις τα παντα,
και σε ενα φορουμ καποια στιγμη κατανταει κουραστικο.

Ιδιως οπως ειμαι τωρα με 3 ωρες υπνο.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> εσυ τωρα τι ψαχνεις?
> μενεις στα σεκλανα και αγχωθηκες οτι καρφωθηκες?
> 
> 
> Να εισαι καλο κοριτσι λοιπον....
> 
> 
> Παω να ριξω λιγο υπνο και επανερχομαι,
> πειτε τα εσεις....


Χαχαχαχ επειδή εγώ τα κοιτάω πόντο πόντο κάτι παρόμοιο είπες κι εσύ αλλά για άλλο λόγο, που κολλάει το να είμαι καλό κορίτσι; Μήπως στα φαντάσματα που λέγαμε πριν; Οκ, δεν μένω λοιπόν εκεί. Εγώ το βράδυ θα βγω έξω.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> τις πυλες του ανεξηγητου δηλαδη:P


Μα γιατί το λες αυτό; Είστε εσείς πύλες του ανεξήγητου;

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> εκεινο που συμβαινει συχνα,
> ειναι να αναγκαζεσαι να εξηγεις τα παντα,
> και σε ενα φορουμ καποια στιγμη κατανταει κουραστικο.
> 
> Ιδιως οπως ειμαι τωρα με 3 ωρες υπνο.


Ελπίζω μόνο να μην το λες για μένα ότι πρέπει να μου εξηγείς. :P:P Αλλιώς, καλό ύπνο, κρινάκο, τα λέμε βράδυ αργά αν δεν κάνεις καμμιά ... ή αύριο.

----------


## krino

κολοκυθια υπνο εκανα, κατι εκλεισα τα ματια, αλλα ειμαι σε ενταση και δεν καταφερα πολλα πραγματα.
ΠΑω κανα σουπερ μαρκετ να παρω λιγο αερα και ερχομαι.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> κολοκυθια υπνο εκανα, κατι εκλεισα τα ματια, αλλα ειμαι σε ενταση και δεν καταφερα πολλα πραγματα.
> ΠΑω κανα σουπερ μαρκετ να παρω λιγο αερα και ερχομαι.


Κρίμα κρίνο :(

----------


## krino

μπα ενταξει,
εχω ενα τριημερο ξαπλα μπροστα μου και θα χαλαρωσω σιγα σιγα.
Αμα σε παει δουλεια και πιεση δεν καθαριζεις αμα δεν ερθει το ΣΚ

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> μπα ενταξει,
> εχω ενα τριημερο ξαπλα μπροστα μου και θα χαλαρωσω σιγα σιγα.
> Αμα σε παει δουλεια και πιεση δεν καθαριζεις αμα δεν ερθει το ΣΚ


Ποιό τριήμερο; Έχεις και τη Δευτέρα; Ωραία

----------


## krino

μην σου πω και τριτη.....
λεω να ξεκουραστω λιγο.

----------


## dora-agxos

πειτε τιποτα βρε παιδια..

----------


## krino

για να περασει η ωρα?

:P

----------


## dora-agxos

ε ναι..!πειτε κατι

----------


## krino

αργεις να απαντησεις,
δεν κανουμε δουλεια ετσι

----------


## dora-agxos

βλεπω ενα ντοκιμαντερ στο μακεδονια τβ!

----------


## krino

με τι?
εμ για αυτο βαρεθηκες

----------


## dora-agxos

καθε βραδυ βαζει ιστοριες με αεροπορικα δυστυχηματα..τρελενομαι για αυτα!

----------


## krino

εντυπωσιακο!!!!


σε ενδιαφερει η πτωση,
η η προσκρουση?

----------


## dora-agxos

χαχαχαχαχαχα!εχω φοβια με τα αεροπλανα κ με εξιταρει να βλεπω ατυχηματα!μεγαλωνω το φοβο μου..περαστικα μου!

----------


## krino

μαστα.....

εχεις ενα θεμα, το ομολογω.....
ξεπερνας το φοβο σου με τον θανατο αλλων.

Ενδιαφερον θεμα συζητησης.

----------


## dora-agxos

οπα οπα!δεν ευχαριστιεμαι τον θανατο των αλλων!
αμαν ρε κρινε!και τα φιδια φοβαμαι κ μου αρεσει να βλεπω σε ντοκιμαντερ!

----------


## krino

δεν ειπα οτι ευχαριστιεσαι, μην ενοχοποιησε μονη σου.
Αυτο που ειπα ειναι πως διαχειριζεσαι το φοβο σου.

----------


## dora-agxos

καλοριζικο!!

----------


## PETRAN

Dora, υπόψιν ότι μετά τη 1 γίνονται όργια εδώ πέρα. Ο krino είναι ο αρχηγός του οργίου

----------


## dora-agxos

πετραν πραγματικα απαξιω..

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> Ο krino είναι ο αρχηγός του οργίου


με τιμας φιλε μου πετραν.......

;)

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



χαχα :D ;)

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> πετραν πραγματικα απαξιω..




Επ, dora τι κάνεις εκεί!? Γιατί γύρισες στο filmnet!? :mad:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

τι ειναι τουτο παλι; μεγαλες αλλαγες και ευχομαι να αλλαξαν και μερικα μυαλα. 
τα παλια εισερχομενα μηνυματα τι απεγιναν; αν ελαβα καποια στην προηγουμενη μορφη του φορουμ δεν θα μπορεσω να τα δω; :(

----------

